# Name This Photo!!! - The AFV Recognition Thread



## nsmedicman

I thought this would be a fun idea for the members here. I will post a photo of a piece of equipment, and wait for someone to identify it. Then that person will post a photo for others to identify and so on. Photos can be vehicles, weapons, or any other piece of kit.

Name this vehicle:


I'm looking for the vehicle and the country.


----------



## GO!!!

I'll go with a Leopard.

Canadian, possibly in Suffield or Dundurn.

Do I win?


----------



## rmacqueen

GO!!! said:
			
		

> possibly in Suffield or Dundurn.



Can't be Suffield, there are trees in the pic


----------



## Armymedic

Leo 1 A3 model...not Canadian. We never had the boxy night sight. 

It looks Australian.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Right on the vehicle type (Leopard 1)...I believe Armymedic is right - Australia (trees, Commonwealth C/S system, turret shape, IR spotlight).

Try this one (pretty easy):


----------



## Armymedic

Danish...not sure the name, but they are quite the ride. And the MG3 on top puts out some fire when needed.


----------



## nsmedicman

Armymedic is correct....Australian Leopard 1.....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Danish...not sure the name, but they are quite the ride. And the MG3 on top puts out some fire when needed.


  Right...the flags are a giveaway.  But what's the vehicle?


----------



## nsmedicman

Mowag Eagle IV...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Exactly...


----------



## nsmedicman

Name this weapon.....


----------



## Dissident

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Name this weapon.....



HK 416?


----------



## nsmedicman

Give that man a cigar!!!


----------



## big bad john

How about this one, current issue, though not common in a current battlefield.


----------



## SoldierBoi69

Looks like a SA80 carbine with a laser screen sight.


----------



## big bad john

Wrong Army, but good try.  This one is a rare one.  Try further south and a little east.


----------



## GO!!!

big bad john said:
			
		

> Wrong Army, but good try.  This one is a rare one.  Try further south and a little east.



No one else bought that, did they?


----------



## big bad john

It is a bullpup design but there are other nations developing them and this is one of them.  There are even photo's of it on this site.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Short barreled Tavor - Israeli...


----------



## big bad john

Give the man a cigar!


----------



## 1feral1

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Leo 1 A3 model...not Canadian. We never had the boxy night sight.
> 
> It looks Australian.



Yes those are Aussie tanks and trees alright. Its dusty, and judging no jungle vegitation, its not Darwin, but most likely Puckapunyal in Victoria. Thats where the School of Armour lives and plays.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## nsmedicman

That's exactly where it is.....according to the caption with the photo anyway ;D.


----------



## nsmedicman

Photo from Afghanistan.....


----------



## Franko

BTR 70 Romainia

They refer to it as the APC 70


next.....


----------



## Franko

Here's a few....


----------



## frank249

<a href="http://www.geocities.com/frank249/lav.jpg">These</a> two <a href="http://www.geocities.com/frank249/lav-2.jpg">pictures</a> appear to show a Canadian Grizzly being paraded in Belgrade after it was captured by the Serbs from the R22nd.
I have some more info <a href="http://www.geocities.com/frank249/lostgriz.html">here - near bottom of page</a> but I have never seen anything where the Army admits losing a Grizzly that was never returned.  Apparently the Serbs also captured enough .50 cal ammo to supply that unit for a few months.  Anyone ever hear about this?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

R by D:

Top:  VAB AD version (twin 20mm) - French
Next:  OT-64A - Czech
Next:  BMP-3 - Russian
Bottom:  Fennik - German

Frank249:  it is indeed a Canadian Grizzly...there's a thread addressing this:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36228.0.html


----------



## Shamrock

Teddy, gonna post some for us?

Edit:  Oh, he went offline.  I'll jump the queue then.







Edit 2:
Here's a frontal


----------



## Da_man

Leo 2?


----------



## frank249

Thanks!



			
				Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> R by D:
> 
> Top:  VAB AD version (twin 20mm) - French
> Next:  OT-64A - Czech
> Next:  BMP-3 - Russian
> Bottom:  Fennik - German
> 
> Frank249:  it is indeed a Canadian Grizzly...there's a thread addressing this:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36228.0.html


----------



## nsmedicman

I would guess Leopard 2 as well....by the shape of the front of the turret....but that's only a guess at this point..... ;D


----------



## Shamrock

Gentlefolks.  When identifying unknown armour, think SHAT (suspension, hull, armament, turret).

I can provide a greater breakdown on how to do so in PM.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Shamrock:  Indian Army Arjun MBT

Here's a VERY easy one (but name both vehicles):


----------



## Mortar guy

That Leo 2 looking-creature is a Japanese Type 90, nescafe?

Edit: Oops. Don't drink and do AFV recognition!


----------



## Shamrock

I had to zoom in very tightly, but they both appear to be Raleigh bicycles, possibly 10 speeds.  Raleigh is British.

Apologies for the obscure tank, just wanted to challenge Mr. Ruxpin.  Guess we're all going to have to try a little harder, perhaps with just portions of vehicles?


----------



## Cloud Cover

TR- Great picture of the terrain. Can you give us some scale here? How far is it to the small town way off in the distance at the base of the mountain and is that a highway running just below it?

Cheers


----------



## nsmedicman

Teddy Ruxpin....

I would say that the tracked vehicle is a Danish Army Cv 9036 Mk III, and the other vehicle is a Mercedes G-Wagon variant. Isn't that a Danish flag next to the ISAF on the AFV?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

nsmedicman:  Very close.  The vehicles are from the Norwegian recce sqn.  The track is a CV9030 "Storm" - Norwegian army, with a G Wagon.  

W601:  There's dead ground between the house in the foreground and the cluster of houses in the back.  You're probably looking at about 3000m, but that's a guess based entirely on the photo.  The mountains are about 11000 feet.


----------



## nsmedicman

The weapon....not the guy holding it..... ;D


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Beretta SCP 70/90?  I'm guessing the guy's an Italian (San Marco) Marine...


----------



## cplcaldwell

Shamrock's LEO II type thingy is the new Indian MBT, *Arjun* (Jap Type 90, six road wheels...)


----------



## nsmedicman

Right you are Ruxpin....


----------



## Rice0031

May I?
It is an easy one, so let's add a little challenge: name the tank, and who it belonged to.
The background in the photo should give it away.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Sherman Tank. Outside the War Museum?


----------



## Franko

My WW2 AFV is not up to par sooooo......Ram?

Here's a couple.


----------



## Rice0031

Bingo, partially.
Correct answer is: "Forceful III was the tank that belonged to Lieutenant-Colonel E.M. Smith, DSO, ED and saw action with 21 Canadian Armoured Regiment (GGFG) throughout Northwest Europe.  “Forceful” was the only tank of the original 69 issued to the Regiment to fight through France, Holland, Belgium and Germany that was not put out of action."
(http://www.cyberus.ca/~ggfg/Forceful.htm)


----------



## frank249

Name this tank:


----------



## Shamrock

Doug... no wait.  Phil.

I will name that tank Phil.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Looks like a Merkava Mk 1 (105mm gun)


----------



## Da_man




----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Centurion - Australian 105mm type (judging by the IR searchlight, main gun, lack of side skirts and the terrain...)

How about this one - quite obscure:


----------



## tankie

Conqueror , was a british development tank, had a 105mm weighed in around 80t


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Yup...the Chieftan-like turret's a giveaway...


----------



## koko_00

"Bingo, partially.
Correct answer is: "Forceful III was the tank that belonged to Lieutenant-Colonel E.M. Smith, DSO, ED and saw action with 21 Canadian Armoured Regiment (GGFG) throughout Northwest Europe.  “Forceful” was the only tank of the original 69 issued to the Regiment to fight through France, Holland, Belgium and Germany that was not put out of action."
(http://www.cyberus.ca/~ggfg/Forceful.htm)"

BINGO partially agian

Thats the cartier Square Drill Hall home of the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa and the Govoner generals foot guards

Thats an older photo a few years old we no longer have the tank but there is a monument there to a GGFG Boer war vet and a Bren Gun carrier.


----------



## Franko

koko_00 said:
			
		

> Thats an older photo a few years old we no longer have the tank but there is a monument there to a GGFG Boer war vet and a Bren Gun carrier.



Yer welcome for the paint job on the Universal carrier BTW     

Still waiting for someone to name the one's I put up.....

Regards


----------



## George Wallace

South African Rooikat  and a Denel Rooivalk attack helio.


----------



## nsmedicman

Mr Wallace....you have the floor..... ;D


----------



## George Wallace

A couple of easy ones:


----------



## nowhere_man

From what I can tell (correct me if im wrong) but the top one looks like a Bren gun carrier.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Centurion ARV and FV432?


----------



## larry Strong

Second photo   M114 Lynx?


----------



## George Wallace

Centurian ARV is correct.

FV432 is wrong nation.

M113.5 Lynx  -   M114 was an earlier version that landed up as hard targets on the ranges in Germany before the M113 C&R came out.


----------



## George Wallace

Another version of the M113 C&R.......what Nation?  and ? ? ?


----------



## grayman

Picture 1. looks to be some variant of our lynx
Picture 2. A Panhard EBR 75

still working on pic one


----------



## nsmedicman

Swiss M113 Spz 63


----------



## nsmedicman

and a Panhard EBR Heavy Armoured Car


----------



## geo

Hmmm.... Dutch M113 C&R


----------



## George Wallace

Hmmmmmm..............Why, yes it is.

and the French EBR 75.


AFV Recognition was so much easier when you actually got to see the kit.....


----------



## nsmedicman

Name this piece of kit and the country it comes from.


#1


----------



## nsmedicman

What the heck...try this one too....

#2


----------



## CBH99

For Photo # 1, I'm guessing maybe the French Leclerc MBT?  (France).


----------



## nsmedicman

Sorry....right continent....wrong country


----------



## toglmonster

Italian Iveco /Otobreda Ariete MBT


----------



## nsmedicman

Survey Says.........*DING*....good show

Any ideas on #2?


----------



## Franko

Sorry...got a blank...


----------



## nsmedicman

Hint on #2.....it's South African


----------



## nsmedicman

Recce By Death.....

# 1 - Russian BM-27 Uragan MRLS


----------



## nsmedicman

#2...Russian 2S19 self-propelled artillery


----------



## Franko

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Recce By Death.....
> 
> # 1 - Russian BM-27 Uragan MRLS




9P140 Uragan

Correct on the 2S19


----------



## nsmedicman

Yep...it's a Blackhawk variant.....which one?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It looks like a UH-60L with the ESSS, but the optical ball turret has me stumped...


----------



## George Wallace

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> It looks like a UH-60L with the ESSS, but the optical ball turret has me stumped...



FLIR


----------



## Franko

FLIR with IR/day cam array methinks?

Possibly a LRF in there too?

Regards


----------



## nsmedicman

The caption with the photo.....an AH-60 Battlehawk............


----------



## Mortar guy

Is it an MH-60A "Velcro Hawk"?

MG


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

George Wallace said:
			
		

> FLIR



Oh, I knew that (it's the same basic turret as the ARH), but I couldn't find the Blackhawk varient that had one... Never heard of a Battlehawk - you learn something new every day!


----------



## toglmonster

Dear Nsmedicman: Now that the dust has settled for a minute. Great idea, most fun I've had on site so far. Keep up the good work. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Thanks toglmonster....I actually stole the idea from another army forum.....so don't give me all the credit.... ;D ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Name this weapon.....


----------



## Armymedic

It looks like a Soviet SA 14, but that would be too easy....

Perhaps a variant?


----------



## nsmedicman

Teddy Ruxpin....apparently the AH-60 was made specifically for the Aussies.....not sure of the other details....

Army Medic.....you're on the right track.....just wrong lane..... ;D


----------



## Mortar guy

Chinese HN-5 or Pakistani Anza? I really can't tell although I'm fairly certain it's not an SA-7 as the tail fins just ain't right.

MG


----------



## nsmedicman

According to the description of the photo....it is described as a Russian SA-7 "Grail". I personally have no idea....So I guess....technically.....you are correct sir!!!!.... ;D


----------



## Franko

Could be either an Igla or Grail.

If the battery pack were in the shot (it's not) it's a dead giveaway

Regards


----------



## nsmedicman

Let's play Name That Machine Gun"..... ;D

# 1


----------



## nsmedicman

# 2


----------



## nsmedicman

# 3


----------



## vonGarvin

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> # 3


That photo is of a Japanese Type 96 Light Machine Gun, no?


----------



## larry Strong

#2 is  a Stoner MG 
#3 is the Japanese 6.5mm Type 96 lLMG


----------



## nsmedicman

#2 ......Stoner 63

# 3..... Japanese Type 99 (Type 96 chambered to 7.62 NATO)

Anyone for # 1.....may have seen them on CNN quite a bit in the past few weeks....


----------



## larry Strong

I think it's a Galil, however I can't find confirmation


----------



## nsmedicman

Ok....I'll give you that one.....an Israeli Nagev....loosely based on the Galil and Minimi/M249/SAW/C9


----------



## nsmedicman

Alright someone else post one.....my brain hurts!!!  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin

How about this one?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Looks like an STG-44 - the German precursor to the AK-47 family...


----------



## vonGarvin

Correct!  Also (wrongly) known as the MP 44.


----------



## larry Strong

Started out as the Maschinenkarabiener 42H, was changed by order of Hitler to Machinenpistole 43, and in 1944 it was changed to Strumgewehr 44. You had me on that one. I read to much into the ? and was looking for post war models based on the series :


----------



## nsmedicman

No....it's not a HMMV......


----------



## Franko

Panhard VBL


----------



## nsmedicman

RBD has the conn..... ;D


----------



## Franko

Here's one....


----------



## Franko

...and another....


----------



## larry Strong

BMP1, unsure of which varient though.


----------



## Franko

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> BMP1, unsure of which varient though.



*buzzer on Family Feud sound*

Baaaaaahhhhhh

Close though.....


----------



## vonGarvin

would that be a BRM?


----------



## Franko

von Garvin said:
			
		

> would that be a BRM?



Closer....on the top one anyways.

Any guesses on the bottom?


----------



## vonGarvin

BRM -2 on the bottom?  


ARRRGH


I give up


----------



## Shamrock

PRP 3 or 4

BMP hull with a widened turret for two.  Armed with a 7.62mm MG, used for arty surveillance and target acquisition.  Small Fred Radar up top.

The BRM up top has the same radar (Small Fred)


----------



## BernDawg

BRDM ?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

PRP-3

Edit:  Looks like Shamrock beat me to it...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

An easier one...but name the army, vehicle and variant:


----------



## Nug

Fox NBC Recce vehicle. In U.S. service.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Yup... M93A1, to give it its Yank name.


----------



## Franko

Top one was a BRM-1K

Bottom was a PRP-4 with Tall Mike radar for Arty recce.

The other one was a Fuchs....German engineering at it's best.

Regards


----------



## Franko

Here's one.....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Finnish XA-185/203 (probably a 203 without armament)


----------



## Franko

Dutch Patria APC     

Both countries bought them....just different names


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Heh... 

OK...one very obscure:


----------



## Franko

Hmmm....looks French....gimmie a second.

Regards


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

I'm being mean  >


----------



## Franko

I give up....It looks like a French 4X4 that the FFL use in Afghanistan up armoured.

I'm stumped.

Regards


----------



## nsmedicman

I give up.....


----------



## WogCpl

It almost looks like some kind of armoured 40's Dodge power wagon (M-37, if i recall)


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Oooh, so close!

It's a Cashuat, a vehicle produced in El Salvador in the 80s (still in service) in conjunction with the US Army's Tank Automotive Command.  The vehicle was indeed in series production, but was based on the old US Army M37B1 truck.  The US designed the vehicle itself, cut the armour and then shipped it for assembly in El Salvador... Apparently, there're still 40 or so kicking around that part of the world.

I'll admit I'm impressed, FatwagCpl...


----------



## WogCpl

Hey, Teddy, Don't be, I totally suck at AFV, i just know that front fender pretty well. Helped restore a few for the museum in Chilliwack.....when it was there. 
http://www.pmulcahy.com/wheeled_apcs/salvadoran_wheeled_apcs.htm
Had to add the link, love the night vision on this thing


----------



## Franko

Hmmm....try this one.


----------



## nsmedicman

Panhard AML?


----------



## Franko

Hmmmm....any other guesses?

Regards


----------



## WogCpl

I think he's right,  AML 90


----------



## time expired

A couple of points and a question,
 1 That boxy thing on the Aussy. Leo was a low light TV camera and we did have them on ours at 
least in 4CMBG.
2 The Conquorer had a 120 gun.
 The Isrealis are using tank chassis without a turret and 3 or 4 MGs mounted that looks suspiciuosly like
a Cent. does anyone know more?.


----------



## Franko

FatwogCpl said:
			
		

> I think he's right,  AML 90



He was partially correct. Panhard AML 90 is the newer one

Here is a AML 60 with a 90 in the background.

Time Expired....IIRC it was known as a PZB 200?

Regards


----------



## nsmedicman

Helo Time.....3 photos....same aircraft....


----------



## geo

1 Apache
2 Super cobra
3 Comanche


----------



## geo

whups...just noticed the rising sun on no 3.....


----------



## nsmedicman

You have the country correct....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

I'll try.  Japanese OH-1, designed originally as a replacement for their Hughes 500s...  They've bought Apaches for the AH role...



> The Isrealis are using tank chassis without a turret and 3 or 4 MGs mounted that looks suspiciuosly like
> a Cent. does anyone know more?



This is correct, it is a Centurion hull.  The Israelis do this quite often; they also have (captured) T-55 variants as APCs...  See here:

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/israel/nagmashot.htm


----------



## nsmedicman

Right on Ruxpin......


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

How 'bout some soldiers?  There's a couple of hints in this picture:


----------



## Koenigsegg

Like the small flag on the side of the truck?

Oops...

(Macedonian, if you want the nationality)


----------



## nsmedicman

Alright genius.....don't keep us in suspense..... ;D


----------



## Koenigsegg

Did I get it?

And, Here we go!

What military "organization" do these men belong to?  They were involved in hostage incident in Moscow a few years back (where their efforts in saving the hostages ended up killing a bunch)


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Yup, Macedonians...these ones are in Iraq...


----------



## nsmedicman

Russian Federal Security Service (FSB) special forces (Spetsnaz)


----------



## Koenigsegg

Spetsnaz, yes.
Al'fa (I think that is right) squad.  Modeled after the SAS. From what I remember, they had not yet (as of 2002) suffered a death in the unit.  Well trained, Very strong...and of course, drink...


----------



## nsmedicman

Who are these guys???


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Belgian Paracommandos?


----------



## nsmedicman

Wow..... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

OK....one more....same unit....different ops....there's a hint in the second photo.....


----------



## big bad john

Irish Army Ranger Wing ?  Just a guess.


----------



## nsmedicman

We have a winner.....gee...the Irish flag on the shoulder....and the fact that I named the files ARW....give it away..... :


----------



## big bad john

I recognized the photo of the two motorbikes and I did the section on the Irish Defence Forces in the Wiki.  I've also trained with the lads.  It helps ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Ya think!!!! ;D

Ok...one more before bed time......


----------



## big bad john

How about these, country, name and variant:


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

They (the soldiers) look Swedish...


----------



## Mortar guy

Hey, I actually know this one. That's a Buffalo Counter IED vehicle used by the US Army.

MG


----------



## big bad john

Dew-ert said:
			
		

> Hey, I actually know this one. That's a Buffalo Counter IED vehicle used by the US Army.
> 
> MG



We have a winner!


----------



## Franko

Yeah....saw them come into theater and one came into Lagman.

Freaking big machine.

Regards


----------



## big bad john

Name the countries of the two soldiers here and the unit type of the one in the beret.


----------



## Mortar guy

OK, the country of origin is easy but name the vehicle.

MG


----------



## Franko

PMM?


----------



## Mortar guy

Getting warm...


----------



## Franko

Engineering vehicles are not my strong suit.....

PMR?


----------



## Shamrock

M3 Amphibious Bridging and Ferry Vehicle

Edit: Deleted wrong answers (M2 Comet).  I would like to point out I failed Flag Recognition 101.  I will report for immediate disciplinary action.


----------



## Mortar guy

M3 it is! 

That looks like a couple of RPO-A Shmels on Buddy's back.

MG


----------



## Armymedic

big bad john said:
			
		

> Name the countries of the two soldiers here and the unit type of the one in the beret.



The prone soldier is an ANA Sgt candidate (doing their version of the Jr Leaders Course) The beret wearing soldier is a Sr NCO of 3 Bn Gurkha Rifles (sorry I don't know the proper nomenclature for their Regt) who is working out of KMTC in Kabul teaching the ANA.

I wouldn't know anything about....  ;D


----------



## big bad john

Yup, and the ANA Trooper is about to learn that it isn't nice to frustrate a Gurkha. lol


----------



## Shamrock

Somebody post something, I gots nothing (and I think my hotlinking the photos rather than uploading them makes it too easy ).


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Tsk, tsk...such whining - and from a black hat!   ;D

OK, an easier one, although I've blacked out the national insignia...


----------



## cplcaldwell

Spanish, VCR (Vehiculo Cabellero Ruedos) methinks.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Nope...


----------



## cplcaldwell

Drat


----------



## cplcaldwell

Scheisse. .

Pandur, Austria. Shoulda recognized it from that dorky cupola.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It IS a Pandur, but what country is using it here?


----------



## toglmonster

I'll say Kuwait.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Not Kuwait...  A (very small) hint - the person standing on the deck at the right is female...that should tell you something about the Army involved...


----------



## Mike Baker

I don't know much about the things other armies have, but I'll say Israel.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Another hint...check the cam pattern on the helmets...it's _very_ unusual and one of a kind...


----------



## Mike Baker

Well now im stumpped  : .


----------



## Cloud Cover

Belgian.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Exactly.  It's a Belgian Pandur - Afghanistan...


----------



## Shamrock

I think I figured out the image gallery.







Teddy Got it -- the ИНЖЕНЕРНЫЕ МАШИНЫ РАЗГРАЖДЕНИЯ


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It's an IRM - a Russian-built engineer recce vehicle based on the BMP-1.  The big shrouds at the back house props for steering the vehicle when it's floating.

Here's a view from the front:


----------



## nsmedicman

Teddy Ruxpin....the troops in the last photo that I posted were in fact Swedish....good show....Swedish Coastal Commandos.....take a jar of honey from petty cash..... ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Isn't the IRM the one that does the underwater recce of Ford Sites?  I don't think it floats.



[Edit:  Had a dislexic moment and thought of the IMR-2  ;D ] 


Development
The IMR-2 series of combat engineer vehicles is based on the chassis of the T-
72 MBT and is the replacement for the original IMR based on the T- 54/T-55
MBT chassis.
The original IMR-2 underwent several production changes, the final model
carrying extended mine clearing charges in addition to mine clearing ploughs and
combat engineer equipment. This was replaced in 1982 by the IMR-2M1 on
which the extended mine clearing charges were removed and extra protection for
the hydraulic system was introduced. This model remained in production from
March 1987 until July 1990 when a slightly revised model, the IMR-2M2, was
introduced.
The latest version of the IMR-2 is designated the TMR-2MA and is similar to
the IMR-2M, but has a combat weight of 49.5 tones, has a length of 9.39 m and
is 3.50 m wide and 3.42 m high.
Description
The layout of the IMR-2 series of combat engineer vehicles is the same as the T-
72 MBT with driver's compartment at the front, crew compartment in the centre
and power pack (engine, transmission and cooling system) compartment at the
rear. The chassis of the IMR-2M is known as the Objekt 637.
To carry out its combat engineer role, the turret of the T-72 MBT has been
removed and a new all-welded steel superstructure has been fitted with
bulletproof windows for the commander/operator. Mounted on this is the
telescopic arm which can be fitted with various attachments.
To enable it to carry out its combat engineer role on the battlefield, the IMR-2M
has the following equipment:
EQUIPMENT- ENGINEER EQUIPMENT

1. Front-mounted hydraulically operated dozer blade which is 1 m high and
3.38 m wide when being used in the V-blade configuration, 3.925 m wide
when being used in the straight dozing position and 3.212 m wide when
being used in the grading position. Maximum digging depth of dozer blade
is 450 mm. When not required the blade is folded upwards. The clearing
rate of the dozer blade depends on the type of terrain, for example stone
barriers can be cleared at the rate of 280 to 350 meters an hour while
trenches and ditches can be filled in at the rate of 350 to 360 cu m/h.
Digging gun pits and fire positions is accomplished at the rate of 200 to
250 cu m/h.
2. Multipurpose operating element which can have a bucket with a maximum
capacity of 0.35 m3 and a pull and push shovel capacity of 0.17 m3
3. The above uses a telescopic arm which can also be fitted with a
manipulator and can be traversed through a full 360º. With a reach of 8.15
m it can lift 2,000 kg. When traveling this is normally traversed to the rear.
On the IMR-2M2 the gripper-type manipulator tool normally used with this
arm is replaced by a more versatile attachment. The telescopic arm can
be operated by remote control as well as from within the vehicle
4. A KMT-R type plough type mine clearing system complete with an
electromagnetic device to activate anti-tank mines before they come into
contact with the vehicle.


----------



## Shamrock

> IRM engineer reconnaissance vehicle
> Should an IRM engineer reconnaissance vehicle become stranded in soft or difficult terrain under hazardous circumstances, such as under enemy fire, the IRM can make use of a rocket-powered self-recovery system, which can be utilised with all crew members remaining under cover. At the top of the hull rear are two banks of up to 12 9M39 solid-propellant rockets which can be ignited to provide thrust to assist the vehicle from difficulties. Each mass-produced 9M39 rocket engine weighs 6.3 kg, is 70 mm in diameter and 800 mm long. Each rocket motor can deliver a tractive force of 312 kg.



Tell me that feature wouldn't be abused in the CF.


----------



## nsmedicman

Who are these guys?


----------



## blacktriangle

SFOD-D for the top pic...did you get that off wikipedia?  ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

www.specialoperations.com


----------



## nsmedicman

Mr Smith....you are correct....Delta it is....in Panama actually....


----------



## larry Strong

Looks like the operation to remove Noriega


----------



## nsmedicman

Operation Just Cause....the US Invasion of Panama


----------



## nsmedicman

Any guesses for photo # 2?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

They're American... Guessing USN Spec War unit of some sort... SEALs or SDV Team... Not much to go on...


----------



## blacktriangle

They're Green Berets, apparently. But I only know this because I cheat...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

OK, here's another then...


----------



## Mortar guy

Turkish Army (Commando Bde)? The vehicle behind Buddy is an Otokar APC which is why I think they're Turkish.

MG


----------



## koko_00

OK im not much of an ordinateur guru so how do i post a pic??

I click on insert image but it says the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

so what do i do from there 
Thanks


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Dew-ert said:
			
		

> Turkish Army (Commando Bde)? The vehicle behind Buddy is an Otokar APC which is why I think they're Turkish.
> 
> MG



They are indeed Turkish - although they're not SF.  The picture is, of course, from Afghanistan.


----------



## Mortar guy

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> The picture is, of course, from Afghanistan.



Well, yeah, I knew that. I recognized the second Afghan from the left in the background. His name is Nematullah...

 ;D

MG


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

koko_00:  use the "Additional Options" link at the bottom of your "Post Reply" page to attach a photo that's been saved to disk. 

The "img" tags that you're referring to are used to "insert" an image and are for hotlinking from other sites.

This is a hotlinked image of Grumpy Bear:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is an attached image:


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Dew-ert said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, I knew that. I recognized the second Afghan from the left in the background. His name is Nematullah...
> 
> ;D
> 
> MG



What always struck me was how close the Turkish and ANA uniforms are - right down to the colour of the beret.  I was secretly hoping someone would guess ANA, but you beat them to it!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> koko_00:  use the "Additional Options" link at the bottom of your "Post Reply" page to include a photo that's been saved to disk.
> 
> The "img" tags that you're referring to are used to you "insert" an image are for hotlinking from other sites.
> 
> This is a hotlinked image of Grumpy Bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an attached image:



I am impressed with your selection of images !   From your personal collection Teddy?   ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Fire mission.....name the artillery piece....


----------



## George Wallace

Mk F-3 (AMX)


----------



## nsmedicman

Mr Smith....you are correct about the Green Berets photo....


----------



## nsmedicman

Mr Wallace...you are correct as well...


----------



## nsmedicman

Name this camo pattern.....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

A bit too easy with Google...

Mil-Tec BDU 172 Tropical Flectar...you should have changed the name of the pic...! 

Mud Recce Man:  they're just pics of buddies from various ops!  Ar, ar...


----------



## nsmedicman

Crap.....oh well....my bad..... ;D ;


----------



## nsmedicman

Name the aircraft..


----------



## big bad john

#1 Pucara  We shot up enough of them in the Falklands.  I posted the photo's of them on the site.


----------



## nsmedicman

Yep ;D...thought that might be the easy one....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Top:  Pucara - Argentine CAS aircraft (although this one looks like one of those captured by the RAF in the Falklands)

Middle:  I'll have to snoop a bit more.  Some sort of UAV.

Bottom:  Kaman HH-43B Huskie USAF


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

My guess for the middle pic:  BQM-145A Medium Range UAV?


----------



## big bad john

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Top:  Pucara - Argentine CAS aircraft (although this one looks like one of those captured by the RAF in the Falklands)



The RM Captured 5 Pucara's intact enough to be shipped back to the UK.  All others were destroyed.  This is the paint scheme of the RAF operated AC.


----------



## nsmedicman

Good job Mr Ruxpin....2/3...

# 1 Pucara

# 2 Ryan Teledyne Model 324 UAV

# 3 Kaman H-43B


----------



## Franko

#2 appears to be a Global Hawk....but it's not.

Hunter?


----------



## nsmedicman

Not sure....sorry....


----------



## nsmedicman

One more.....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

I am thinkin' that Recce By Death has a certain advantage here.  "AFV GOD".


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> #2 appears to be a Global Hawk....but it's not.
> 
> Hunter?



It isn't - it's a Teledyne, as nsmedicman has posted...

As for the helicopter, it appears to be an Italian A129...

(of course, as I'm busily modifying my post, RbyD beat me to it!)   :'(

Here's one:


----------



## Franko

A129 Mangusta light attack helicopter


----------



## Franko

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> As for the helicopter, it appears to be a Eurocopter Tiger varient - the top photo in Spanish Army service...



Teddy....Eurocopter:


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

You're right, and I caught my error (and mispost of my next photo), but you beat me to it!  The Italian for "Army" on the side of the aircraft was a bit of a giveaway!  LOL


----------



## Franko

Here's one for you....

And I'm no good with missles unless they are attached to the launch vehicle....IE FROG 7, SCUD B, Gadfly etc....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

T-55

And it isn't a missile!


----------



## Franko

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> T-55
> 
> And it isn't a missile!



Well done....no rad scoop on the rear.

New one....


----------



## nsmedicman

Augusta A 129 "Mangusta" or "Mongoose"


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Mine, for the record, was a Canadair CL-219 drone...in German service.


----------



## Franko

....and for a dismounted flare now....


----------



## nsmedicman

AT-7 Saxhorn anti-tank guided missile


----------



## Franko

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> AT-7 Saxhorn anti-tank guided missile



Correct....any guesses on the other?


----------



## nsmedicman

Not a clue.... ;D


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

You've got me, too...


----------



## Franko

It's the radome on the Gadfly launcher.     

Div / Army Air Defence Weapon staged at anywhere between 15 to 25 km from the front.

Recce.......bah


----------



## Franko

Try this one.....


----------



## Black Watch

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Name the aircraft..


Pucara!


----------



## Shamrock

Snow Drift


----------



## Franko

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Snowdrift



Nope


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Damn...Shamrock stole my guess...


----------



## Shamrock

Guess 9S18M1 TAR is wrong too then


----------



## nsmedicman

SA-12 Gladiator billboard radar


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Yup...Billboard...


----------



## Franko

Big 'ol Billboard.    

Radar system for the SA-11 Gadfly. 

Rec features: Large data link antenna, and even bigger folding flat radar array...that looks like a billboard, for some odd reason.

Well....night all, and sweet AFV dreams to all.

* Note to self....more radar *

 ;D

Regards


----------



## nsmedicman

Who are these guys?


----------



## Mortar guy

RBD - Is that an SA-12 Bill Board radar?

MG


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

nsmedicman:  one completely wild a** guess before I pull the pin for tonight.  _Buzo Tacticos_ - Argentina.


----------



## nsmedicman

Top:

Indian Para-Commandos

Bottom:

Indian Marine Commandos


----------



## nsmedicman

One last one for the night....

What is this aircraft and what is it mainly used for???


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

well

if its Canadian...

CC-130.

Transport.  Or...the real important stuff...to drop jumpers...sigh....i want to jump again...screw what DVA says about my back...


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Boss! Boss! Da plane, Da plane!


----------



## tanker1984

that is a c130 talon used by US Air Force Spec Ops out of Hurlbert Field, Florida.

Note the swing arms on the nose used to recover pers on the ground.


----------



## geo

Hmmm... think I'll wait for the plane to land before getting on!


----------



## nsmedicman

tanker....you're correct....with what it's used for......MC-130E to be exact... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

What am I and where do I come from? What other country has me in their arsenal? What weapons do I have?


----------



## Mortar guy

I am the Pantsir-S1 and I come from Russia. The UAE has ordered 50 of me. I am armed with two 2A72 30mm cannons and twelve 57E6 missiles.

MG


----------



## nsmedicman

Gotta love the internet... ;D

You have control there...Dew-ert...


----------



## Armymedic

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm... think I'll wait for the plane to land before getting on!



And what kind of fun would that be?


----------



## Mortar guy

I do love the internet! Still a Pantsir is pretty easy (how many truck mounted SAM systems are there out there?).   ;D

Here's a good one.

MG


----------



## Franko

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Guess 9S18M1 TAR is wrong too then



I was wrong troops....I guess I was too sleepy to realise it.

It was a Snowdrift. I mistakened it for the Billboard radar....which looks extreemly close.

In the light of day though....WTF was I thinking?

From Janes....



> *Key elements of the SA-11 system* are the Command Post *(CP) 9S470*, the *surveillance radar vehicle 9S18*, the Transporter-Erector-Launcher And Radar vehicle *(TELAR) 9A310*, the Loader Launcher (LL) 9A39 and the missile 9M38 (Buk M-1). All the vehicles are on a fully tracked GM 569 armoured chassis, which is based on a MT-S tractor chassis built by Metrovagonmash at Mytischi. This provides protection from small arms fire and is sealed against NBC attack. The vehicles have a maximum road speed of 65 km/h and a range of 500 km. Each vehicle can be dispersed up to 5 km and if necessary, the TELAR vehicle can operate and launch missiles autonomously. A typical missile battery will have a command post, a surveillance radar, six TELARs, three loader launchers and a total of 48 missiles.
> 
> The *9S18 (NATO designation 'Snow Drift')* NIIIP surveillance radar, when erected, has an antenna array consisting of a large rectangular 3-D phased array antenna with a smaller rectangular IFF aerial fitted horizontally on top. The antenna rotates through 360º at 6.7, 10 or 18 rpm and covers 0 to 40º in elevation or up to 55º over a limited sector. The 'Snow Drift' is reported to be capable of tracking up to 100 targets, to have a maximum range of 100 km against fighter aircraft targets at altitudes from 1,000 m to 25 km, and to have a range of 35 km against targets at 100 m altitude. The radar uses frequency agility, clutter rejection, and has a digital processor. This radar takes less than 5 minutes to become fully operational after the vehicle comes to a halt. Information is transmitted to the command post vehicle via a radio datalink or landline. The surveillance radar is mounted on a GM-567 tracked chassis, which weighs 35,000 kg and has a crew of three. This vehicle has a 75 kW gas turbine electric power generator. The CP automatically and simultaneously tracks up to 15 of the possible 75 targets from the radar. It then performs a target assessment and allocates the selected targets to the TELARs, which then carry out the engagements. One CP normally controls up to six TELAR vehicles and has six operators.






My bad

Regards


----------



## nsmedicman

RBD.....well....I guess....it's OK.....maybe..... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Dew-ert.....Chinese Type 85 MBT???


----------



## nsmedicman

Try this one....

It is a G-Wagon.....and it isn't.... ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale

I'm no expert but it looks to me like a bigger G-wagon with a couple of .50's on the roof.
While you stew over that how about guessing these....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

The G-wagon:  USMC 290 GDT diesel 4x4 Mercedes-Benz

Hale's:

- #1  AC1 Sentinel (WW II)
- #2  M113 "Medium Reconnaisance Vehicle" (Scorpion turret on M113 chassis)

Both Australian Army...

Edit to fix typo


----------



## Mortar guy

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Dew-ert.....Chinese Type 85 MBT???



Nope but you're on the right track.

MG


----------



## Franko

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Hale's:
> 
> - #1  AC1 Sentinel (WW II)
> - #1  M113 "Medium Reconnaisance Vehicle" (Scorpion turret on M113 chassis)
> 
> Both Australian Army...



Real original      ;D


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

> Quote from: nsmedicman on Today at 11:52:56
> Dew-ert.....Chinese Type 85 MBT???
> 
> Nope but you're on the right track.
> 
> MG



Looks like a Chinese Type *99* (T-72-based)...


----------



## Mortar guy

No cigar...


----------



## nsmedicman

Russian T-80B???


----------



## tanker1984

I think the top one is a British Valentine.

the bottom is a M113 Fire Support Vehicle used by Australia.


----------



## Mortar guy

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Russian T-80B???



Nope. Have I stumped you guys!? I'll give you a hint. It's a Type-something and it ain't a tank. There weren't a lot of them made as they weren't very effective in their intended role.

MG


----------



## rmacqueen

Chinese Type 89 Tank Destroyer (google is my friend too)


----------



## nsmedicman

rmacqueen has the floor.....post something will ya!!!!  ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

What am I?


----------



## AndrewB2020

Damn used to know the vehicles...if I remember right it's either French or South African but more inclined to go with French...been so long since I did Veh Recognition


----------



## Koenigsegg

Looks to me like a French AMX-13.

oscillating turret...90mm main gun...autoloader...

...But I have been wrong before.


----------



## Koenigsegg

Ok, here is one.

Name the tank, and the model of said tank (You know how the soviets, and their clients added letters on the end of the names...)


----------



## rmacqueen

How about this one?


----------



## Koenigsegg

M8 Buford/Thunderbolt (not sure what one they went with...if any) AGS light tank...


----------



## rmacqueen

Right on, M8 but they went with Ridgeway

Yours is Slovakian T-72M1 ;D


----------



## Koenigsegg

Cool.  God, they are all about confusing me...mean people they are.  How many names did they go through?  Just kidding.

I thought it was the M2...but they look the same to me (if they have that cool sporty reactive armor)...So I'll take it.


----------



## rmacqueen

This might be an easy one


----------



## nsmedicman

How about one photo at a time guys and gals.....don't want to put people into overload... ;D

As for mine, it's not French. Right continent; wrong country....


----------



## Koenigsegg

Not that easy for me...

I am going to say it is a Warrior...that is about as specific as I can get.


And, darn it!  It looked like an AMX-13...Perhaps it is the Austrian Steyr Kurassier...I think it had the same turret, but a 105mm instead of the 90mm  (but what am I thinking...that picture certainly does not look like austria...)


----------



## nsmedicman

I am going to say Warrior as well....

Koenigsegg....you are correct sir.....Austrian Steyr Kurassier


----------



## Trooper Hale

God! Mine didnt take long did they! I genuinely thought the Sentinel would stump some people at least for a little bit. Bloody awesome to see all these tanks and vehicles here. I've never seen most of them. 
BTW, the MRV stopped being used a fair few years back, apparently watching troop shoots with them used to be brilliant but as with all good things it must end.
Nsmedicman has a good point, ought to slow it down a little bit. Keep them coming though


----------



## nsmedicman

This could be an easy one....


----------



## rmacqueen

Chinese Type 90-II?

Mine is not a warrior


----------



## nsmedicman

rmacqueen.....It isn't a T-90II....but you're real close.....


----------



## nsmedicman

rmacqueen.....an M3A3 Bradley AFV???


----------



## rmacqueen

Bingo, M3 it is.  So many variants(not to mention crew mods) it can get bloody confusing.  Not sure of the reason for this mod but found it interesting.


----------



## rmacqueen

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> rmacqueen.....It isn't a T-90II....but you're real close.....



MBT 2000?  Grenade launchers are wrong for it to be Pakistani Al-Khalid


----------



## vonGarvin

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Bingo, M3 it is.  So many variants(not to mention crew mods) it can get bloody confusing.  Not sure of the reason for this mod but found it interesting.


That is slat armour.  Designed to cause HEAT warheads to detonate prior to making contact with the vehicle hull.


----------



## nsmedicman

MBT-2000 / Type 2000 Main Battle Tank


----------



## rmacqueen

von Garvin said:
			
		

> That is slat armour.  Designed to cause HEAT warheads to detonate prior to making contact with the vehicle hull.



Thanks, never seen that one before


----------



## rmacqueen

Next.

My AFV recognition had gotten a little rusty so it is great to be able to hone them again


----------



## Franko

LeClerc MBT.....France


----------



## big bad john

Leclerc with the AZUR Package


----------



## nsmedicman

Vehicle and country please.....


----------



## rmacqueen

AML-90 Elan from South Africa


----------



## nsmedicman

Bingo....your turn


----------



## Cloud Cover

May I play?


----------



## rmacqueen

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> May I play?



Sure, go ahead


----------



## nsmedicman

Whiskey....what are we looking at? The soldiers, the ammo, or the vehicle???


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Whiskey....what are we looking at? The soldiers, the ammo, or the vehicle???



yes?   :blotto:


----------



## rmacqueen

Not much to go on vehicle wise.  Possibly Soviet T-62


----------



## Cloud Cover

Nationality and vehicle type.

I guess the tank and the soldiers represent the uniqueness of the picture.

edit: hint- 100 mm round and the tank was issued to the soldiers.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

For anyone PEIR in the last decade...my guess is the same the "Bolts"...Recce DG you might remember this one..

"FLOGGER"

 :rofl:


----------



## nsmedicman

Can anyone ID the camo uniforms? Looks either French or Rhodesian


----------



## rmacqueen

T54/55?


----------



## nsmedicman

Rhodesian T-55?


----------



## Cloud Cover

Yes- Rhodesian T-55, one of only 8 and probably taken very close to the election day in 1979.  The tanks were "donated" by South Africa having been confiscated from a commercial vessel in its waters.


----------



## nsmedicman

Country and vehicle (3 photos...same vehicle)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Country and vehicle (3 photos...same vehicle)



2nd one looks like a T-72...........


----------



## nsmedicman

It's based on the T-72


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

aahh, i am too rusty, hence my CT to ATIS.


----------



## nsmedicman

Polish PT-76?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

...


your AFV is too good for Med T.  Call D Sqn, PEIR Recruiting, ask for JT   ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Hey....if I lived close to C'town.....I would.... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

For mine....think Polish as well....


----------



## rmacqueen

I think I got it, Polish T72M1Z?


----------



## nsmedicman

Ohhhhhhhhhhh.....so close....you're on the right track....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhh.....so close....you're on the right track....



crap, this guys a Medic and I am Recce???

where is my C1A1 wrist-cutting kit?

 :

Toooo much time in the HQs.  Too much time.   :-\


----------



## rmacqueen

T-91?


----------



## nsmedicman

OK...Ok.....It's a Polish PT-91.....basically an improved T-72, with reactive armour, a more powerful engine, and computer-assisted fire control system. They have also sold this vehicle to the Malaysians....


----------



## nsmedicman

Your call rmacqueen.....


----------



## rmacqueen

Ok, will throw this up then it is bedtime for this boy.


----------



## perry

Looks like a centurion.


----------



## Trooper Hale

A bizarre looking Centurian for sure


----------



## perry

and just think Mud Recce Man taught me AFV Rec....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Perry said:
			
		

> Looks like a centurion.



Jesus you know less about AFV than Gary, the OC of Sside Garrison!


----------



## perry

Yes maybe thats true but I can still beat you to the punch. Not bad for an  airforce wog.


----------



## nsmedicman

A Centurion from where though? If in fact, it is a Centurion....I have NO idea!!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Perry said:
			
		

> Yes maybe thats true but I can still beat you to the punch. Not bad for an  airforce wog.




ya but I have AMTS 

Take THAT Summerside Boy!   :rofl:

PM me weirdo!  where you at Ryan?


----------



## nsmedicman

What unit is this guy from?


----------



## 241

Looks like an RAF hat badge so....SAS???


----------



## nsmedicman

It is an RAF hat badge.....but the SAS wear a tan beret.....they don't wear it on duty......and he wouldn't let his pic be taken....nice try  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> What unit is this guy from?



you need a hobby...wait...a different one.    ;D

My rec skills are SO rusty...

wait one


----------



## 241

Yeah well just a shot in the dark don't really got a clue...


----------



## nsmedicman

Really....it was a good effort....


----------



## nsmedicman

RAF Regiment....


----------



## old medic

We are starting to stray from the board topic of vehicles here gentlemen.


----------



## nsmedicman

Alright Mud Recce Man....time to redeem yourself....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

jesus I am not THAT rusty...

thats a Flogger!  

FLOGGER!

(this one IS for the "Bolt".)


----------



## nsmedicman

Flogger?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

how about you tell me what is the AFV in my avatar??

 ;D

not alot of those made....2 I believe....

 ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Can't see it....too small...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

ok well this will give it away..

this SOB scared the shite out of me to face it!

NASTY!


----------



## nsmedicman

I haven't got a clue....what the hell is it???


----------



## toglmonster

T28 Heavy Tank USA, However more like an Assault gun.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

;D

Anyone been to Fort Knox might know...BIG bastard!


----------



## nsmedicman

WOW..... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

What is the last tank that I posted....???


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

toglmonster said:
			
		

> T28 Heavy Tank USA, However more like an Assault gun.



2 built.  Designed for what task though?

Point to note...they were (the 2 of em) never used...

Anyone know what they were intended for?

Yes.  95 tons.  dual trcks.  max speed 8 miles per hour.  IIRC, the main gun was a 95 'er?


----------



## nsmedicman

Used for frontal assaults on German fixed positions....never used in battle.....one even blew up during trials....


----------



## 241

Found this site on it http://www.wwiivehicles.com/usa/self_propelled_guns/t28_gmc.html


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

supposedly for the Siegfred (spelling) line....

Thats according to our "tour guide" at the Museum.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

okayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## toglmonster

:boring:Leopeard 2





> nsmedicman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the last tank that I posted....???
Click to expand...


----------



## nsmedicman

Yep....it's a Leo 2....but what variant....and what country is it from....


----------



## toglmonster

SSBN, Benjamin Franklin Class


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

toglmonster said:
			
		

> SSBN, Benjamin Franklin Class



NATO callsign?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

BOOM


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

good idea...Mod's should break this thread off now??


----------



## nsmedicman

Nooooooooooooooooooo!!! ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

What am I and where do I hail from?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

ahh

crap  VAB lookin

hmmm


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

glub glub, whats in the Atlantic tub??


----------



## nsmedicman

Not a VAB....look further North....


----------



## nsmedicman

Canadian Victoria class sub?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

ummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

here's one


----------



## nsmedicman

Israeli firing party????


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

here one...


----------



## R711

nsmedic thats the dutch fenek(sp) also used by the danes
R711 OUT


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Israeli firing party????



yepper...pre-raid.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

the plane?

Boss Boss..The Plane The Plane!

The non-VABs...ummmmm

shite


----------



## Mortar guy

The plane is a B-52H.

MG


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Dew-ert said:
			
		

> The plane is a B-52H.
> 
> MG



nasty lil SOB that it is...


----------



## nsmedicman

Name this big bad boy......


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

oh oh!

that bad ass is...........a...a............

wait one!

They were usin' them in Rhodesia...no?


----------



## nsmedicman

Not sure....but you're definitely in the right part of the world


----------



## Mortar guy

Denel G6 - South Africa

MG


----------



## nsmedicman

Correct....try this one...


----------



## rmacqueen

Geez, don't you guys ever sleep?

Ok, just to go back a bit, this one is not a centurion


----------



## vonGarvin

Here's a photo:





Now, there are a few clues in the picture as to the timeframe/campaign in which it was used, which may also assist in determining model, variant, etc.
As for the "Centurian-like" photo with the jammy cam, would it be a Chieftain in Iraqi service?  Just a wild guess....(I don't even know if Pre-Saddam Iraq even had British stuff!)


----------



## vonGarvin

This never saw combat or even production.  Hint: it was to be a light tank used in "combat reconnaissance".


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

I'd say your first tank is a Panzerkampfwagen IV, and perhaps a C or D mark .  Armed with a low-velocity 75mm gun there was a platoon in each Panzer company during the early years of the war.  It was there to provide the firepower against infantry and strongpoints that the MkIIIs could not generate with their 37mm or 50mm cannons.  It's large turret ring meant that it could be progressively upgraded.  The Mk IVF2 had a long-barrelled high velocity cannon capable of tackling the T34 and the MkIVH with an even longer gun.  It stayed in production until the end of the war, and was arguable Germany's most important tank.

The second I have no idea.  Maybe the mythical "Lynx?"


----------



## vonGarvin

2Bravo said:
			
		

> I'd say your first tank is a Panzerkampfwagen IV, and perhaps a C or D mark .  Armed with a low-velocity 75mm gun there was a platoon in each Panzer company during the early years of the war.  It was there to provide the firepower against infantry and strongpoints that the MkIIIs could not generate with their 37mm or 50mm cannons.  It's large turret ring meant that it could be progressively upgraded.  The Mk IVF2 had a long-barrelled high velocity cannon capable of tackling the T34 and the MkIVH with an even longer gun.  It stayed in production until the end of the war, and was arguable Germany's most important tank.
> 
> The second I have no idea.  Maybe the mythical "Lynx?"


It is a Mark IV, but not a C or D mark.  Hint: note the White Cross on the side of the turret.  
The second is not the mythical "Lynx".  The Mk II was also known as "Luchs" (Lynx).  Hint: it does begin with "L", it is a feline, and it sounds very familiar


----------



## larry Strong

Pzkfw IV B  The white cross was only used in the Polish campaign, they were found to be great aiming points and were re-designed after the campaign.

Actually the Pz ll was not called the "Luchs" but was used as the basis for the Luchs but these were not built in large numbers


----------



## Black Watch

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> here one...


B52?


----------



## Black Watch

the second one looks like the Koeingtiger...


----------



## Franko

OK....MRM....B52, I'd know that cockpit anywhere.

The "VAB" is a Fennek.

There is a Stumgashuts....or Stug III there.

I'd say that the larger panzer is a "Mouse" but I'm not 100% on that.

Regards


----------



## Patrolman

As for the "Centurian-like" photo with the jammy cam, would it be a Chieftain in Iraqi service?  Just a wild guess....(I don't even know if Pre-Saddam Iraq even had British stuff!)

 Von Garvin,
  Iraq used Soviet Block as well as French eqipment but, the Iranians had Cheiftains.


----------



## toglmonster

The tank with the jammy cam is I think a Vickers mark I Indian army. Second German tank, again I think is a VK1600 Leopard


----------



## toglmonster

OOP! typo,  It's an VK1602, pardon my fat fingers.


----------



## vonGarvin

That's right, the Leopard!
The Mk IV is a model "A".  And yes, used in the Polish Campaign.  The crews added black paint to the white crosses in order to reduce their aid to enemy gunners.


----------



## rmacqueen

toglmonster said:
			
		

> The tank with the jammy cam is I think a Vickers mark I Indian army.



Well done.  It was redesignated the Vijayanta by India


----------



## nsmedicman

Remember folks.....one or two pics at a time please.... ;D

Have you figured this one out yet?

HINT: It is a Leopard...but what variant, who owns this one, and what is the designation of it in the army that it serves here?


----------



## koko_00

German in Macedonia 2001


----------



## vonGarvin

Would it then be a Leo 2A5?


----------



## Franko

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Would it then be a Leo 2A5?



Leo 2 A4 at the most.

A5/ A6 have the sloped turret aplique armour IIRC.    

Regards


----------



## Koenigsegg

yuppa...the A4 was the last batch produced before they upgraded the armour (and made it look cool).


----------



## nsmedicman

Yup....it's a Leo 2A4....what country is it from, and what is that army's designation for it?


----------



## Franko

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Yup....it's a Leo 2A4....what country is it from, and what is that army's designation for it?



Sweden methinks

Strv 121 aka Leo 2S?


----------



## nsmedicman

Good try....a little southwest


----------



## Koenigsegg

Denmark?
(those crazy, obviously racist, anti-muslim people? :)

Just so you know...that was in reference to the comics that came out a while ago...so please no one take me serious...


----------



## nsmedicman

Sorry....my mistake....make that southeast


----------



## Koenigsegg

Poland?
(It is South East, but then again...like have of europe is south east in relation to the Sweden)


----------



## nsmedicman

OK....OK....Swiss Leopard 2A4....I think I have to work on my European geography.... ;D


----------



## Koenigsegg

No worries  ;D

As long as you know where Canada is!


----------



## nsmedicman

Try this one on for size....


----------



## old medic

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Try this one on for size....



That's easy, 50.98 KB, 748x475 
 ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

:rofl:


----------



## 241

WZ-523 Wheeled APC from China?


Nevermind just saw the 523 from another angle deffinately not the same


----------



## big bad john

241 said:
			
		

> WZ-523 Wheeled APC from China?
> 
> 
> Nevermind just saw the 523 from another angle deffinately not the same


No This is a WZ-523


----------



## 241

Yeah the first pic I saw was from the front at a bad angle and I knda jumped the gun on it...


----------



## big bad john

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Gentlefolks.  When identifying unknown armour, think SHAT (suspension, hull, armament, turret).
> 
> I can provide a greater breakdown on how to do so in PM.



Remember that these are the basics when IDing AFVs , use the same method on wheeled vehicles.  Remember that this is a learning expedience, but it should be fun too!


----------



## nsmedicman

Think sand....windstorms....


----------



## muffin

Looks like a BRDM 2 to me....


----------



## s23256

Fahd-240


----------



## nsmedicman

Spinaker has the correct answer.....post somthing will ya!!!  ;D


----------



## Franko

muffin said:
			
		

> Looks like a BRDM 2 to me....



You may want to brush up on your AFV          ;D

Regards


----------



## nsmedicman

This might be an easy one...


----------



## vonGarvin

Umm...it's an ambulance.  Apparently from a Christian country (given the cross and not a crescent or a Star of David).  Oh, and it's a truck.  I'll call it "Emil"  (the thread title is "Name this photo" afterall) 

I have no clue
er....let me rephrase that
"I have no clue as to what the designation of that vehicle is"


----------



## 211RadOp

Perentie 6x6 Field Amb


----------



## nsmedicman

Thanks Rad Op...


----------



## Journeyman

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Quote from: muffin on Today at 08:09:55
> Looks like a BRDM 2 to me....
> 
> *You may want to brush up on your AFV *          ;D



In fact, you may want to change that Int Badge avatar to something more appropriate to a CDA-employed civie >
.....or re-enroll and get back into AFV rec (I understand the ResEW folks are having a 20th anniv. reunion ;D )


----------



## muffin

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> You may want to brush up on your AFV          ;D
> 
> Regards



Yeah I am noticing hahaha - it has been a while for sure!

ok - I will try one...


----------



## 211RadOp

Land Wasser Schlepper Amphibious Vehicle from WW2

Easy if you don't change the URL you got it from  ;D


----------



## muffin

well..... I didn't think it was required ... honour system and all that   guess I will know better for next time.

muffin


----------



## aesop081

muffin said:
			
		

> well..... I didn't think it was required ... honour system and all that   guess I will know better for next time.
> 
> muffin


shouldnt you be working ?


----------



## 211RadOp

Actuall, I didn't have a clue other than it was a WW2 veh and that it was amphib.


----------



## 211RadOp

How about this one??


----------



## aesop081

211RadOp said:
			
		

> How about this one??



DANA 152mm SPH


----------



## 211RadOp

Yep


----------



## aesop081

different twist to this game.....


----------



## 211RadOp

DG?  ???


----------



## aesop081

211RadOp said:
			
		

> DG?  ???


not even close !!


----------



## GAP

That was one of the keys that was owned by a drug lord, until he was put out of business...Carribian, I think


----------



## aesop081

GAP said:
			
		

> That was one of the keys that was owned by a drug lord, until he was put out of business...Carribian, I think



Nope !!


----------



## toglmonster

Diego Garcia, I think


----------



## Franko

Perhapse Wake Island?


----------



## tanker1984

midway


----------



## geo

Midway - Eastern Island


----------



## Trooper Hale

Sorry but can we go back to that Ambulance again. I know i'm a bit late, but it looks a hell of a lot like one of our Australian Land Rover 6 by 6's. I'm stake up to 25cents on it from that angle (Dont ever dream of getting that payment).


----------



## Patrolman

The Island is in the Bahamas. A prominent Colombian drug lord set up business there in the seventies. Ferried drugs from there until shut down by a deparment in the U.S. Army. The same department Donald Rumsfeld wants to shut down because it is diverting military assets away from the war on terror. Or so he says!


----------



## aesop081

NO....The island is Shemya island , Alaska.  It is at the very tip of the Aleutian island chain.  It is home to Eareckson Air station and the COBRA DANE radar.


----------



## nsmedicman

Hale.....you are correct sir....that is an Aussie Perentie ambulance....


----------



## nsmedicman

Here's a rather large sea going vehicle....but which one is it????


----------



## aesop081

CV-67 USS John F. Kennedy


----------



## nsmedicman

Correct...

Aircraft Rec Time.....


----------



## s23256

1. Alpha Jet (Portugal)
2. Ching Kuo IDF (Taiwan)
3. SU-47 (Russia)


----------



## nsmedicman

Not bad....2/3.... ;D


----------



## s23256

Are you sure?  
I'm not claiming that the Alpha is a Portuguese design, French/German I believe, just that that particular aircraft is in service with Portugal.  If that isn't what you meant you have me stumped.


----------



## nsmedicman

Sorry...but # 3 is a S-37 Berkut....is it not?


----------



## s23256

Ahhh.
Same aircraft, redesignated in 2002 when Sukhoi became the prime contractor for the next generation Russian fighter program.  Any guesses on mine?


----------



## Koenigsegg

DANA 152mm SPH?


----------



## 211RadOp

I thought it was familiar, I put that one up earlier today


----------



## 211RadOp

Here's a good one


----------



## s23256

Oops, guess I missed that when I was trying to get caught up this morning.

Anywho, Pansarbandvagn 302

Try this on for size


----------



## nsmedicman

Polish PT-91?


----------



## s23256

Nope, think a bit more equatorial.


----------



## nsmedicman

T-80?

I'm totally guessing here.....cause honestly....I'm stumped


----------



## snowy

This is guess work as well, Is it the German Tiger Tank?

PS: don't laugh if I sound stupid ;D

cheers snowy


----------



## s23256

Sorry

Here's another view, think very equatorial.


----------



## snowy

Could you give a tiny hint?

cheers snowy


----------



## nsmedicman

Argentine TAM?


----------



## LIKELY

argh!!you beat me to it.


----------



## vonGarvin

Spinaker said:
			
		

> Sorry
> 
> Here's another view, think very equatorial.


Equador?


----------



## vonGarvin

snowy said:
			
		

> This is guess work as well, Is it the German Tiger Tank?
> 
> PS: don't laugh if I sound stupid ;D
> 
> cheers snowy


No probs.  Here, for info, is a Tiger (Panzerkampfwagen VI)





This is likely the "E" model.  Ironically, the "B" model, the "King Tiger" is more of an upgrade of a Panther than a Tiger.  Silly Germans!




This is a King Tiger




and this is a Panther


----------



## LIKELY

Maybe an easy one....


----------



## snowy

Thankyou for the info Von Garvin


----------



## vonGarvin

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Maybe an easy one....


That is a Hetzer.  Anti Tank SP gun.  Some were armed with flame throwers as well.  I believe the hull is from the Pz 38 T (T for Tschechisch, or Czech).


----------



## Franko

I was about to say Jagpanzer cannon....


----------



## LIKELY

Jagpanzer Kanon it is.....least thats what the internet says.  And its always right.


----------



## nsmedicman

Name the HELO...


----------



## Franko

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Jagpanzer Kanon it is.....least thats what the internet says.  And its always right.



It was the spots throwing me off. 

Huh, must have had the correct amount of coffee this morning.    ;D

Regards


----------



## Franko

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Name the HELO...



Don't know the first one

#2 is a Mi 24 Hind D


----------



## nsmedicman

Bingo on # 2


----------



## s23256

#1 Kaman Seasprite
#3 Westland Scout

The equatorial tank was a Brazilian EE-T1 Osorio, admitidly pretty obscure since I don't think it ever went into production.

Have a go.


----------



## nsmedicman

%$#@!.....I was thinking Brazilian for some reason, but couldn't find a photo of anything that matched... ;D


----------



## larry Strong

von Garvin said:
			
		

> That is a Hetzer.  Anti Tank SP gun.  Some were armed with flame throwers as well.  I believe the hull is from the Pz 38 T (T for Tschechisch, or Czech).



That's the correct answer.

What you have illustrated in your post is the Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer or as it was named by the Germans 7.5cm le. Stu. G. 38(t)

Some of the identifying features are the periscope on the right side, the remote operated MG on the left side, also the  way the exhaust hangs down the rear. The Swiss have used this vehicle well into the '70s IIRC as the G-13 Tank Destroyer.

Skoda built between Sep 44 to Mar 45 a total of 2,584 Hetzer's

Here's a photo of a "Jagpanzer Kanon" a vehicle built by West Germany in the '60s....notice the difference


----------



## nsmedicman

Spinaker....

Looks like some kind of futuristic LAV-25 with a Bofors gun bolted to the top of it....other than that....I AM LOST!!!  ;D


----------



## Black Watch

All I can say is that veh is french


----------



## LIKELY

I bow in defeat! Hertzer is correct.


----------



## s23256

The vehicle is actually scandinavian, I think the turret should be much easier to identify so go from there.


----------



## 211RadOp

It's role is AA. That's all I can figure out. :-[


----------



## s23256

Sorry, wrong again.

Those are a pair of 120mm mortars.

And no, its not from a movie or a video game.


----------



## blacktriangle

Is it that AMOS system (the turret at least)? 

EDIT: I think the dude under me may have gotten the whole package..


----------



## toglmonster

It's an Armored Modular Vehicle from Finland with an AMOS 120mm mortar system.


----------



## vonGarvin

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Jagpanzer Kanon it is.....least thats what the internet says.  And its always right.


Jagdpanzerkanone was a Bundeswehr vehcile (like the Jagdpanzerrakete).  Note the non-stylised crosses: that is a Wehrmacht or Waffen-SS vehicle.


----------



## s23256

toglmonster said:
			
		

> It's an Armored Modular Vehicle from Finland with an AMOS 120mm mortar system.



Correct, you're up.

Incidentally I've thought that the turret might be an interesting system for Canada to look into, looks like it should be adaptable to a LAV chassis if it hasn't been done already.


----------



## nsmedicman

Wow....I was way off.... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Toglmonster.....you have the floor...or the room....or whatever this might be.... ;D


----------



## nsmedicman

Who are these guys?


----------



## Koenigsegg

Do you want the nationality?

First guy is Norwegian...
Or more specifically...KJK?


----------



## nsmedicman

Norwegian "Storm" (mechanized infantry)


----------



## Koenigsegg

Oh, neato.
You (well, I, in this case) learn something new everyday.

(and I have a question...why is that on every norwegian military uniform I have seen, the flags' cross is justified to the right on the flag.  When on the real flag of the nation the cross is justified to the left?)


----------



## 241

Isn't the middle guy in the pictures from the "Cloth the Soldier" Posters??


----------



## 241

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> (and I have a question...why is that on every norwegian military uniform I have seen, the flags' cross is justified to the right on the flag.  When on the real flag of the nation the cross is justified to the left?)



I would guess it is something to do with how the Americans (I am pretty sure they do this) either put there flag on the other solder or put a different flag on when they are deployed to have where the flag pole is to the front as if it was "Chargeing into battle"....Just a guess I might be wrong...


----------



## ryanmann356

I dont think the guy in the bottom photo has a big enough rifle.   ;D It would be funny if he was just aiming at a squirrel or something.
It looks like the guy in picture #4 is wearing German camo? I could be wrong, German infantryman?


----------



## larry Strong

#4 looks Swedish.


----------



## nsmedicman

All Scandanavian soldiers.....

# 1 - Norwegian "Storm" Mechanized Infantry

# 2 - Danish infantry soldier

# 3 - Norwegian HJK (Haerens Jegerkommando) Paratrooper

# 4 - Swedish Coastal Ranger


----------



## nsmedicman

Try this one.....


----------



## Black Watch

patriot?


----------



## big bad john

Black Watch said:
			
		

> patriot?



You're guessing aren't you. This is a Patriot.


----------



## nsmedicman

Nope....not a Patriot....


----------



## Devlin

No idea what it's called but I know what my Pl. WO would say...Sir, it's a shiny thing that is used to shoot down other shiny things. ;D

Edited for spelling


----------



## nsmedicman

Actually....if it came down to it.....that could be used to shoot at you....


----------



## Dissident

Looks like a MLRS with oversized rockets, possibly bomblet dispensing rockets?


----------



## Shamrock

Norinco Type 83 MRS, China (AKA WM-40)


Name the tank if you want, the real challenge is: what's in the coffins?


----------



## 211RadOp

It's a T-55 used for clearing minefields. The coffin's (I think) are carrying the cables that are launched then exploded to clear mines. I can't remember what we call them.

Edit: found out what teh cables on this particular model are called - UZR-3 explosive hose type mine clearer system


----------



## 211RadOp

Another


----------



## geo

well.... I see with my little eyes, the side of a T34


----------



## Franko

Yep...on the left is a T-34.....

The main picture has me at a loss.

Regards


----------



## larry Strong

British Archer 17pdr Tank Destroyer


----------



## Cloud Cover

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> British Archer 17pdr Tank Destroyer



That's what I was thinking as well, but it is missing the cut out in the turret plate for an MG. [maybe that was just the Canadian version with an MG]. Note the turret is turned backwards, its normal [and only] firing position. 

Here's a weird one:


----------



## Koenigsegg

RadOp's looks like a Valentine of some sort...
But that has been covered with the Archer comment.

I doubt it would be the Bishop...


----------



## Franko

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Here's a weird one:



WTF is that?

almost looks like a flying saucer on wheels....

Regards


----------



## toglmonster

The tank is French. It's an Char Amphible Schneider- Laurent amphibious tank built in 1928. Only one was made;D


----------



## larry Strong

I don't think so, I know the Egyptians used them during the Sinai campaign, maybe it's way they had theirs, they also used T34/85's and they also had a T34 variant as a TD.....got to dust out the cobwebs to remember where I saw that...


----------



## Cloud Cover

toglmonster said:
			
		

> The tank is French. It's an Char Amphible Schneider- Laurent amphibious tank built in 1928. Only one was made;D



correct.


----------



## Shamrock

Is that the one with three speeds forward, five speeds reverse?

I keed, I keed.


----------



## larry Strong

Here's a photo of a war time Archer, I think that's the gun sight aperture as opposed to an MG port, notice the similarities in the chassis. Shooting from the rear sure re-defined  "Shoot and Scoot". I think that's it's Egyptian as the paint would be consistent with a dessert tan.


----------



## nsmedicman

Here's a three pack....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

#1 - ??
#2 - Swedish "S" tank (Stridsvagn 103)
#3 - ASLAV - R


----------



## Black Watch

the first is either a Hummel or a marder III AT veh...


----------



## 211RadOp

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> British Archer 17pdr Tank Destroyer




It is the Archer. This one was used by the Egyptians in the '50s


----------



## nsmedicman

Recce Guy.....2/3....good show.

Black Watch.....sorry....wrong on both counts...not North American.....not European....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

PLZ - 45?


----------



## larry Strong

Black Watch said:
			
		

> the first is either a Hummel or a marder III AT veh...




Looks more like a M109 except it has a round muzzle brake as opposed to the finned one I am accustomed to seeing.
Here's a Marder lll


----------



## larry Strong

And a Hummel


----------



## nsmedicman

It's a modern vehicle....in service at present....not an M-109


----------



## Cloud Cover

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> It's a modern vehicle....in service at present....not an M-109



Japanese Type 99 SP 155?


----------



## Lost_Warrior




----------



## Fishbone Jones

Let's do these one at a time so it doesn't get confusing. Wait till one post is answered correctly, THEN put another up.


----------



## Koenigsegg

Whiskey's Type 99 has got my vote


----------



## nsmedicman

It is a 155 SPH.....and it is Asian....just not Japanese.... ;D


----------



## Cloud Cover

recceguy said:
			
		

> PLZ - 45?



I think recceguy nailed it except the folrward track skirt seems to be missing: http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/plz-45.htm


----------



## nsmedicman

Sorry....not Chinese either.....keep it up....only a few other asian countries to go.....

South Korean K9 155mm SPH


----------



## Black Watch

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Looks more like a M109 except it has a round muzzle brake as opposed to the finned one I am accustomed to seeing.
> Here's a Marder lll


say thanks! I always learn something new on this thread!


----------



## Koenigsegg

The tank looks to me like some version of the South Korean K1


----------



## nsmedicman

I think Koenigsegg might be right....but Lost Warrior is the only one who knows for sure,.... ;D


----------



## Lost_Warrior

Koenigsegg, very close.  It's the new Korean XK-2


----------



## nsmedicman

Name the vehicle and country of origin please.....


----------



## buzgo

Italy - Centauro tank destroyer.


----------



## nsmedicman

Sigs....you're up.....


----------



## nsmedicman

Okey Dokey..... ;D


----------



## Black Watch

the second one looks like a Saab Viggen


----------



## nsmedicman

Close.... ;D


----------



## Koenigsegg

1.  SU-25 "Frogfoot"
2.  Saab Draken
3.  Kamov KA-52


----------



## nsmedicman

Ok...Mr K....you're up....3/3


----------



## Black Watch

i'm always confused between the viggen and the draggen


----------



## Lost_Warrior

I could have sworn that chopper was a Hokum.


----------



## nsmedicman

It is a KA-52....also know as the Hokum.... ;D


----------



## Koenigsegg

Okey Dokey.
Here are two.  name both aircraft, but the second could be hard...
I tell you this about the second one, it was a WW2 aircraft, used by a certain Deutsch speaking nation.


----------



## larry Strong

Saab 29 Tunnan and FW190


----------



## Koenigsegg

Correct on both counts.
And here I was, thinking the FW-190 would be a quasi-difficult one.


----------



## larry Strong

Not when you have "THE GREAT BOOK OF WORLD WARII AIRPLANES". ;D

Whats next,


----------



## Koenigsegg

I think your up...


----------



## larry Strong

I am totally unprepared to post one, so if someone out there would like to post a question fire away


----------



## Cloud Cover

LOL- Name the class of ship prominently figured in the foreground of this little gem:


----------



## s23256

Ships are hardly my strong suit but I'll go with Russian "Krasina" class

By the way I took the time to read the paper that the cover picture comes from.  An odious little piece of tripe based on poor analysis of limited information driven almost exclusively by the opinions of the authors, as opposed to the realities of the current geopolitical situation.  I highly suggest it to anyone interested in learning about the warped perception of the role of the CF that I fear is becoming ever more prevalent.


----------



## larry Strong

I don't think it is, it seems to be missing all the missile banks on the side and there should be a gun turret on the bow. It looks more like a supply ship with that big boom aft.


----------



## s23256

As I said its not my strong suit and I am taking some liberties based on the relatively poor quality of the image.  I'm basing my guess on the placement of the major superstructures and antennas.  I'm not sure if the missiles would be visible in the type of profile presented.  I was able to find a larger version of the picture while searching for the article but it wasn't particularly enlightening.  The crane is on the Krasina clas though it appears to be normaly stored "traversed?" [not sure if there is a proper nautical term] forward.  In any case I will await the judgement of one of the saltier members.  Whiskey?


----------



## goodform

Canada has russian built ships? I honestly don't know, just looking at the title of said gem


----------



## s23256

Based on the paper they hardly seem the types who could tell the difference anyway.  "OHH its big and killy, better not buy it!!"  :


----------



## Lineman

Slava class?


----------



## Cloud Cover

It is indeed a Slava class cruiser, despite Mr. Staples emphatic expert assertions to me that the vessel was a Canadian frigate. 

The aft crane actually turns around the other way and rests between the funnels.    

Most AESOP's on this board that were on the East Coast about 5 years back probably flew over this vessel outside of Halifax and snapped a few pics.

Cheers


----------



## s23256

On further investigation it appears that Krasina was the name initally assigned to the class by NATO while Slava was the soviet designation.  In any case, in no way Canadian.


----------



## larry Strong

I stand corrected you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Back to tanks --- waaaay back:


----------



## geo

Hmmm.... M48 A1 or A2 but not A3 (M60 Turret)


----------



## Mortar guy

That looks like an M103 heavy tank.

MG


----------



## Cloud Cover

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> That looks like an M103 heavy tank.
> 
> MG



correct!!


----------



## geo

The successive versions of the M103 shared many components with the M47, the M48 Patton tank and the M60. Tracks, rollers and suspension elements were the same with some modification to take into account the greater weight. The engine and transmission though were never modified enough to give the extra power needed for the greater weight of the M103, and as a result the tank was relatively underpowered and the drive systems were fragile.

You hid the giveaway barel...


----------



## Mortar guy

OK, what is this and what is it pretending to be? (Big hint there)


----------



## nsmedicman

Can't really see the photo/.......


----------



## xFusilier

M551 pretending to be a T-72


----------



## Mortar guy

Damn! I thought I would have stumped you guys for at least a couple of hours! M551 playing dress-up as a T-72 is right. You have the conch.

MG


----------



## nsmedicman

Try this one....two pics....same vehicle


----------



## Koenigsegg

That would be an Iranian  Zulfiqar-3.

If I am right, I have no picture to post...


----------



## Cloud Cover

Iranian Zulfiqar 3.


----------



## nsmedicman

Iranian Zolfaquar 3


----------



## Cloud Cover

You posted when I posted. NS grabbed the photo from FAS. 

Here's a weird one:


----------



## Franko

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Iranian Zolfaquar 3



Just a quick point out here troops.....but there are lots of inconsistencies between both tanks.

Shape of turret and lifting points. Crew commander's cuppola on the top pic is very different from the bottom.

Sponsons and slope of frontal armour going up on the bottom picture is somewhat reminiscent of a Leo 2, including the skirts are a bit on the M1ish side.

Top pic has what appears to be fuel storage reminiscent of a T-72 on top of the sponsons as well, where as the bottom doesn't and the sponsons are flat sided.

The top pic has 6 road wheels and the bottom has 7.....

Care to explain?


----------



## Koenigsegg

Oh my god.  I didn't think anything of those differences...
And I am usually observant.

Good call, you now have my curiosity.

I think the first one is the Zolfaqar 1, and the second is the Zolfaqar 3.


----------



## nsmedicman

Sorry guys....my mistake....the top one is in fact a Zolfaquar 1...and the bottom one is a Zolfaquar 3.....my apologies....


----------



## Franko

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Sorry guys....my mistake....the top one is in fact a Zolfaquar 1...and the bottom one is a Zolfaquar 3.....my apologies....



No worries....just trying to brush up on my AFV and I caught it and got a bit currious.

Regards


----------



## toglmonster

Here's 1 we're looking for the type of weapon on this Lav.


----------



## larry Strong

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> You posted when I posted. NS grabbed the photo from FAS.
> 
> Here's a weird one:




Looks like a field modified M3 light tank with a Pak 40 mounted


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

toglmonster said:
			
		

> Here's 1 we're looking for the type of weapon on this Lav.



Popping in while on leave...

Looks like a 75 mm ARES cannon - built by AAI.  Also found on the now-defunct "Rapid Deployment Force" light tank...


----------



## KevinB

Which some called the LAV-75 -- I guess it kinda died along with the RDF after GW1


----------



## toglmonster

Right you are Teddy, good job.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Looks like a field modified M3 light tank with a Pak 40 mounted



Right you are!! An M-3 fitted with a 7.5cm Pak 40. [Yugoslavian]


----------



## larry Strong

If memory serves me right the Yugoslavian partisans also mounted a 2cm Flakvierling 38 on the M3 chassis .


----------



## TN2IC

I am sure the partisans would mount anything if they got their hands on it.


----------



## Franko

So back to the basics then.....some current AFV.

What am I?


----------



## George Wallace

I'll go with a BRM


----------



## Franko

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'll go with a BRM



* Family Feud time *

Survey said?


*BEEEEEEEEEEP*


----------



## LIKELY

Bulgarian BMP-23


----------



## Franko

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Bulgarian BMP-23



* Family Feud time *

Survey said?


*BEEEEEEEEEEP*


----------



## LIKELY

Final choice...BTR-90  Russia


----------



## Franko

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Final choice...BTR-90  Russia



* Family Feud time *

Survey said?


*ding ding ding ding*



LIKELY....you have the floor.


----------



## LIKELY

Maybe an easier one...Here ya go!


----------



## Franko

Fennek


----------



## LIKELY

Just you and me....Giver RBD, you are correct.


----------



## Rocketryan

hey im new



heres an easy one

(hope it works)


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Very easy - Swedish S-Tank.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Maybe an easier one...Here ya go!



Flogger! (best Labolt voice)


----------



## LIKELY

Try this one...RBD must be on leave.


----------



## geo

looks like a modernized Abbot... but 7 road wheels,


----------



## LIKELY

Nope...keep trying.


----------



## orange.paint

ASCOD 105 light tank LT 105 variant. Spain.

Armoured recon.(I originally thought it was part of the swede cv90 family.)


----------



## LIKELY

BINGO...Give the Zipperhead a prize.  Your turn Champ!


----------



## orange.paint

nice easy one.find a better one after.


----------



## BernDawg

Looks like a BM-21 to me.


----------



## LIKELY

Have to agree.


----------



## orange.paint

bingo nice Chechnya shot

bm-21 "grad"


----------



## BernDawg

Allrighty then...  How 'bout this one?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It's a Hippo Beach Armoured Recovery Vehicle - Royal Marines.  Built in Norway on a Leo I chassis.


----------



## big bad john

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> It's a Hippo Beach Armoured Recovery Vehicle - Royal Marines.  Built in Norway on a Leo I chassis.



Yeah, but who's the lad in the turret without the headgear?  lol


----------



## LIKELY

I say its, Big Bad John!


----------



## BernDawg

Sounds like what it is but...  That's not the description I have for it.
Any thing to add?

edit:  My bad.  Further reasearch has determined that you are in fact correct.  I was blissfully un-aware that the RM's called it the Hippo.


----------



## orange.paint

Try this one out. Fairly easy bit grainy pick.

Im off to "no internet land"so have fun I'll be back soon.


----------



## LIKELY

OT-64


----------



## BernDawg

I agree it's an OT-64 and before the cobwebs set-in  ;D  how about this one?


----------



## from darkness lite

BTR-152?


----------



## BernDawg

You da man!  Post away!


----------



## from darkness lite

How about this one.  Sorry of its not there


----------



## BernDawg

Okapi 6x6, South African


----------



## from darkness lite

This one?

FDL


----------



## Black Watch

lynx?


----------



## from darkness lite

Nope ;D


----------



## Franko

Hmmmm.....looks like a Bobcat, but it's not.

Gotta hit the books

Regards


----------



## George Wallace

Well....it could be Russian.  Has Radar........I'd say a SNAR 10........but the Roadwheels are wrong.  That takes us to the Chinese......


----------



## LIKELY

Looks to me like a pimped out BTR 50 with the arse end gone....Maybe Iraqi.


----------



## Cloud Cover

The physical radar dimensions seem a little small for Big Fred. Definitely some sort of RF direction finder as well.


----------



## George Wallace

Sorry Guys

It is a SNAR 10........in behind this vehicle....which is the GT-SM........  which you will notice to the left (Dvr's left) of the SNAR 10


----------



## LIKELY

Way to go George...that was a tougher one.


----------



## George Wallace

Try this one:


----------



## Franko

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Try this one:



T54-55....heavily modified. Poss FRY?


----------



## George Wallace

Nope...


----------



## keaner

I'm having a heck of a time posting images I have on my drive....can someone point me to the instructions?


----------



## navymich

Pvt.Bloggins said:
			
		

> I'm having a heck of a time posting images I have on my drive....can someone point me to the instructions?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16860.0.html


----------



## LIKELY

modified/uparmoured  T 62


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

T-62 - ANA, with up armour?

Edit:  Likely pulled the trigger faster than I did...!


----------



## BernDawg

Yup that would be my guess.  Like this one.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

I wonder what this is? Intriguing isn't it? I took the liberty of covering the flag, so as to make it harder for you guys to identify the vehicle...I hope you don't mind... 8)


----------



## paracowboy

Merged it here because, well, why would you start a topic on Vehicle Recognition, when there's already a 44 page thread going on?


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

No problemo...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It looks like an SA-9 Gaskin with only one missile loaded...


----------



## Franko

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> It looks like an SA-9 Gaskin with only one missile loaded...



Correct a mundo.....

you have the floor.......

Regards


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

Heh, next time I'll try something harder...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

OK, try this one:


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

You're making this easy...there's a sign in Spanish...gradient 60%.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

T-90S?


----------



## larry Strong

Leopard 1A5/6


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Nope and nope...

;D


----------



## larry Strong

OK not an A5 or a 6, hmmm back to the books, pretty sure its a Leo though


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It's not a Leo...


----------



## GUNS

Anyone see this modified vehicle in their travels? What is it?


----------



## Taylor187

GUNS said:
			
		

> Anyone see this modified vehicle in their travels? What is it?



Hmm, its a Self-Propelled Anti-aircraft Gun for sure but I cant pin what exactly it is. The fact your picture is called M109 is it a M109 with 20 some odd MM cannons?


----------



## Cloud Cover

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> OK, try this one:



Might be a TAM tank, hard to find a pic on the net with this view.


----------



## AmmoTech90

TAM, from Argentina.

But Whiskey beat me to it.

Here's a pic showing the rear and one of the front


----------



## BernDawg

Got it!  TAM, Argie light/medium tank

Dammit beat me to it.  That view is the one I found on Janes


----------



## Cloud Cover

Which view? TR'S?

The side skirting is missing in the subject pic.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It is a TAM - with no side skirts.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

what about this one? this is my piece de resistance


----------



## George Wallace

T62M is Correct. (For my previous post.....went to the Bank and you guys filled another page.)


----------



## George Wallace

GUNS said:
			
		

> Anyone see this modified vehicle in their travels? What is it?



That is an OPFOR mockup of a ZSU 23 - 4 (made out of a M 109).


----------



## LIKELY

Tolstoyevsky said:
			
		

> what about this one? this is my piece de resistance



Romanian TR85 M2.
Lets try to keep this stuff in order...you have to get the answer correct to post a pic...am I right?


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

LIKELY said:
			
		

> Romanian TR85 M2.
> Lets try to keep this stuff in order...you have to get the answer correct to post a pic...am I right?



Bingo!


----------



## LIKELY

Whasssit?


----------



## LIKELY

Let me try this again...

Edited for slang.


----------



## BernDawg

Whiskey601:
Yup the view I found was the one TR posted.  I found it on Janes online which is accessable through the din.

http://janes.mil.ca/default.asp

Good Surfing!
BD


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

Here is another one


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

Apparently the Romanians and the Israelis are designing together a new tank...have no idea how accurate the information is...

Do you guys know what this is?


----------



## vonGarvin

Looks like an ARGO to me


And now, I am NOT saying that it looks like Damon Allen or Mike O'Shea!


*hike!*


----------



## BernDawg

Yup it's an ARGO Conquest 8x8 (ignore the drool I've yearned for one for years)   :blotto:


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

Nope, not an argo...try again  

HINT: the guy in the vehicle has an AK-47.


----------



## George Wallace

Argo Avenger EFI

Who cares about the AK?  They could be found anywhere.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

With the risk of repeating myself...that is incorrect, it is not an argo...


----------



## BernDawg

Well if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck.....  ???


----------



## George Wallace

Like the VW Golf that we renamed the Rabbit.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

This vehicle was designed and produced in 1991...you guys give up yet?


----------



## Franko

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Well if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck.....  ???



...and is made of wood and floats.....


----------



## LIKELY

its a witch!  BURN IT!!!


----------



## mover1

looks like an Argo even the green is the same and look at the seat bars. But alas if you say it isn't. The it isn't. THat is a nice G-6 your are driving. I was going to trade my Grand Am in for one but I opted for the G-8 instead....


----------



## vonGarvin

OK, not an ARGO.  Is it an "Argoski"?  "Argonov?"


----------



## Hockeycaper

LIKELY said:
			
		

> its a witch!  BURN IT!!!





			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> ...and is made of wood and floats.....



" How is it  you are trained is the ways of science "  

Be careful she may change you into a newt.......


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

von Garvin said:
			
		

> OK, not an ARGO.  Is it an "Argoski"?  "Argonov?"



LOL...good one   ;D


----------



## rmacqueen

Hmmm, given the AK-47 maybe its a Lada.  Could tell better if the guy was flying over the front still strapped into the seat.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

It's  called the "Hamster" in service with the Romanian Army since 1991. I accidentally stumbled on http://geocities.com/romanianspecialforces/cercetasi.html#weapons, while looking for more pics of the TR...


----------



## BernDawg

I believe, my friend, that you've been had.  This is a Hamster SPV.  The picture they had up was an ARGO pure and simple.
Cheers
BD


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

big bad john said:
			
		

> Tolstoyevsky please fill in your profile.  Many of us on this site are a little curious as to who we are 'talking" to.  It would be considered the polite thing to do.



Well, let's say that I received some credible threats: "We're gonna get you during basic..." "I'll make sure you're not gonna be in the CF too long...", and other "encouragements", so, excuse me for being shy.


----------



## George Wallace

:  That is about all I can say ................................


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I believe, my friend, that you've been had.



Could be...Anything is possible.


----------



## George Wallace

Moving on....


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

big bad john said:
			
		

> (...) you are not going to last that long as a soldier much less an officer.



That's to find out, time will tell I guess...

Speaking about profiles, I checked yours...I'm not seeing a name...A name would be nice... 8)


----------



## George Wallace

Tolstoyevsky said:
			
		

> Speaking about profiles, I checked yours...I'm not seeing a name...A name would be nice... 8)



You have really missed the point.  Who said anything about "Names"........anyway.........Moving on!


----------



## Rocketryan

yea...lets try and get that picture named!

i have no idea....

im not reallly smart...i can name like the occasional tank


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Moving on....



Soviet/Russian BMP-2? Or something using the same chassis...


----------



## fleeingjam

i saw that at the war museum, but can't remember the name..


----------



## George Wallace

Nope....Doesn't start with a "B"


----------



## BernDawg

PRP-3


----------



## warrickdll

PRP-4MU


----------



## geo

well.... it isn't a MT-LB 
still think it looks like a BMP2


----------



## geo

PRP - 4 MU.... but 
The vehicle enjoys high performance of its base vehicle - AIFV (BMP-1): extremely high manoeuvrability, high speeds of movement, good cross-country ability and the ability to negotiate water obstacles afloat using its track assembly; sufficient armour protection. The armoured reconnaissance vehicle is provided with devices for protection of the crew and equipment inside the vehicle against the effects of mass destruction weapon, fire-fighting equipment and the devices for laying smoke screens for the purpose of consealing.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky

It's a PRP 3 or 4...the diff between the two of them consists in an additional fairing on the right side of the turret. Nevertheless, the PRP 3 is also known as the BMP-SON - previously known as BMP M1975...so, it starts with a B after all...


----------



## George Wallace

WE'll stick with the current 'title' and go with PRP-4

Next!


----------



## Franko

Tolstoyevsky said:
			
		

> It's a PRP 3 or 4...the diff between the two of them consists in an additional fairing on the right side of the turret. Nevertheless, the PRP 3 is also known as the BMP-SON - previously known as BMP M1975...so, it starts with a B after all...



It is a PRP-4 period. *Current titles only*. 

Last thing anyone wants to do is confuse somone who is actually learning this stuff as we go along.

Regards


----------



## rmacqueen

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> It is a PRP-4 period. *Current titles only*.
> 
> Last thing anyone wants to do is confuse somone who is actually learning this stuff as we go along.
> 
> Regards


Thank you, it has been so long since I engaged in AFV recognition that I was starting to get confused.


----------



## Franko

Try this one....


----------



## George Wallace

Shall we continue?


----------



## George Wallace

Sorry Recce By Death (posted about the same time as you.)

Anyway - SA-8 Gecko


----------



## vonGarvin

George
I'm guessing that it's an ARV based on the Leo 2.  But, I doubt it's that easy.  Armoured Engineer, anyway, and I would hasard a guess that it's also for explosive breaching of minefields?


----------



## George Wallace

Not Leo 2.


----------



## vonGarvin

Hmmm...tough one (and I'm not googling: trying to reason this one out)

Seven road wheels: all I can think of are leo 1, leo 2 and m1 series.  Not Leo 2.  With that cam pattern, I'm "guessing" German.  Not Leo 2, so Leo 1 variant?


----------



## George Wallace

Nope.   Wrong Nation.


----------



## vonGarvin

Well, I guess I'll have to go with USA, therefore M1 Armor Engineer Variant??


(NB: note lack of "u" in "armor")


----------



## George Wallace

Not German.  Not 'Murican.




[Edit to Muricanize it]


----------



## LIKELY

Saudi


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It's a Leclerc ARV, fitted with a mineclearing kit.


----------



## AmmoTech90

C'est francais je pense.  Not sure of the vehicles but it has Polish Pronit line charges.

D


----------



## BernDawg

Check this out.  Same rig different chassis.  This one looks like a Leo1 but I'd say the other is an M1A1 chassis but still no country found?????  ???

 Edit:  Damn just found it.  Yup it's a Leclerc with a K2D mineclearing kit.  Thanks Janes.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

> It's a Leclerc ARV, fitted with a mineclearing kit.



It's French.  Only the French use Leclerc ARVs...


----------



## 211RadOp

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> It's French.  Only the French use Leclerc ARVs...



The UAE bought 390 of them.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

390 Leclerc ARVs?


----------



## 211RadOp

My bad. Misunderstood. They bought that many MBT's.

Edited: Further info found. The Leclerc ARV used by France and the UAE (yes they have them too) use parts from the Leo 2 ARV. Judging from the number of components purchased (40+) by the UAE, they may have a few ARVs.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Roger.  But, back to the subject at hand:  the photo is of a French Leclerc ARV mounting the K2D mineclearing kit.  The kit consists of a Pearson Engineering Full Width Mineplough and, as AmmoTech90 pointed out, a Polish Pronit rocket propelled mineclearing system.


----------



## George Wallace

Teddy

Correct.

Leclerc ARV mounting plow and K2D mineclearance kit.


----------



## vonGarvin

Well, I may have fudged the country and MBT, but at least I reasoned out its role


----------



## George Wallace

Today's contribution:


----------



## LIKELY

Soviet ACRV


----------



## George Wallace

Nope.  If you can ID the other two associated vehicles, it may help.


----------



## BernDawg

ACRV w/ Dog ear radar  ???


----------



## George Wallace

You'll have to get a little more specific.....


----------



## LIKELY

I think its Chinese...I saw an pic of it but they called it an ACRV variant...arrgggh


----------



## George Wallace

What's in the background?


----------



## Shamrock

The Iron Fist!

SA-15 Gauntlet.


----------



## George Wallace

Well, we have the background vehicles ID'ed.


----------



## George Wallace

Another view:


----------



## BernDawg

PPRU


----------



## Franko

I know that one but can't remember the full name.....Dog Bone radar....

Uuuugh!

Regards


----------



## muffin

PPRU was the Russian  "mobile reconnaissance and control post"  from the 80's.

Good one George - that was tough


How about an easy one to give us a break lol


----------



## George Wallace

Well.....you've got me!

All I can figure is a Remote Control vehicle for mine clearance/IED detection using Ground Penetrating Radar/Sonar.  Hard to tell the scale.  




[Edit to add:]

PS.  Muffin

Is it just me or has your picture disappeared?


----------



## muffin

I still see the picture... hmmm....

It is a development vehicle so maybe that was sort ofcheating 

Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle (UGCV)

Designed to navigate over large natural, urban and battlefield obstacles, sustain itself with hybrid electric power for long periods, and continue to operate after accidental roll-over.

It is a Millen Works Project.

I thought it was neat because at first I thought it was made of Lego!

Next...

EDIT: Here is the link to the company page for the vehicle http://www.rodmillen.com/Ugcv.htm

It has a more indepth description. They have some pretty neat concept military vehicles.


----------



## chanman

Something a bit more exotic:


----------



## rmacqueen

Object 279, Russian prototype heavy tank built in 1957 and designed to lessen the ground pressure.  Also had eliptical armour to protect from HEAT round and overturning from a nuclear shock wave.


----------



## rmacqueen

Yay, I get to post one ;D

The top photo is from the manufacturer but the bottom one is probably more accurate.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Looks like a Cadillac Gage V-150 varient...


----------



## rmacqueen

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Looks like a Cadillac Gage V-150 varient...


They are similar but no


----------



## 211RadOp

M1117


----------



## rmacqueen

211RadOp said:
			
		

> M1117


You got it ;D


----------



## 211RadOp

Next


----------



## Franko

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Next



T 80

Regards


----------



## 211RadOp

No it's not the T-80


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

T-72


----------



## rmacqueen

t-84???


----------



## Mud

Pakistani army Al-Khalid, a T-90 derivative, oh and if I'm right, someones going to have to tell me how to post a pic - I have a good one but have'nt figured out the pic thing.....oh yeah and I'm out of the country right now so may take a few days.....but it's a good one I promise....


----------



## chanman

Mud said:
			
		

> Pakistani army Al-Khalid, a T-90 derivative, oh and if I'm right, someones going to have to tell me how to post a pic - I have a good one but have'nt figured out the pic thing.....oh yeah and I'm out of the country right now so may take a few days.....but it's a good one I promise....



You have three choices:

1) If the image is already hosted and allows hot linking, use the image tags [ img ]www.example.com/sample.jpg [ /img] (do it without the spaces)
2) If you have your own filespace or use imageshack, you can host your own pictures and hotlink as above
3) You can also attach the picture.  When you post a reply, there is an Additional Options menu thingy below the text box where you type.  click the + and you should see an option to attach files.


----------



## 211RadOp

Mud said:
			
		

> Pakistani army Al-Khalid, a T-90 derivative, oh and if I'm right, someones going to have to tell me how to post a pic - I have a good one but have'nt figured out the pic thing.....oh yeah and I'm out of the country right now so may take a few days.....but it's a good one I promise....



That's the one.


----------



## rmacqueen

211RadOp said:
			
		

> That's the one.


All the pics I saw of the Al Khalid had different track skirts


----------



## 211RadOp

I can see three different types of track shrouds on them. Take a look. All are the Al Khalid.


----------



## Mud

I tried but failed to get the attachment to attach! (I'm overseas in an internet cafe).  I will try again next week when I get home if that's ok with everyone, I promise it's a good one.....


----------



## LIKELY

Right then!...Here we go.


----------



## BernDawg

BTR - 90


----------



## LIKELY

You the Dawg...your turn.


----------



## BernDawg

Thank you.... Thank you very much. (insert elvis smiley here.)


----------



## LIKELY

Steyr 4k 7fa AMC81
My guess would be Greek...cause of the pretty blue bus.


----------



## BernDawg

Sho nuf!  The Greeks call it a Leonidas II.  The floor is yours.


----------



## LIKELY

Game on!


----------



## AmmoTech90

M84- Yugoslavian.


----------



## LIKELY

No sir!


----------



## George Wallace

Large Road Wheels; 'Live' Track; Engine Exhaust on Left side; 12.5 mm on turret; Thermal Jacket on Main Gun; looks like spare Fuel Drum brackets on rear hull; looks like large bin on back of turret, characteristic of T-72..........T-72.


----------



## LIKELY

George,,,,You are bang on.

I know the M84 is a derivative but this one was from Chechnya....


----------



## George Wallace

Another easy one for those LRR guys:


----------



## AmmoTech90

SA-11 Gadfly surface to air missile.

The title of the photo gave it away...Buk

D

Edit: Not a SA-17 because of the longer fins.


----------



## George Wallace

More careful with file names now...... ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90

Thought a first a weird MT-LB, but too many road wheels.
Then I remembered the 2S1 based on it but streched.  This would be ACRV, command and recce vehicle designed to support it.  But this one looks like it's got an auger on the top, so maybe it's an engineer varient of ACRV?  Could be an antenna of somesort too for EW...

D


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Everybody knows what this is, but I thought it was a pretty amazing photo anyway.  Some impressive skill on the pilots part.







Taken in Aghanistan, on some random hill.


----------



## George Wallace

Good photo.  It hs been posted with the story in another topic already.


----------



## vonGarvin

THIS IS A TEST.  Do not name this photo for I have already named it "Panzer 002" 


Thank you for your patience


(PS: Yes, I know, it's a Leopard C2 MBT)


----------



## BernDawg

So, George, is it an ACRV or what?


----------



## George Wallace

As I'll be gone for the next 48 hours or so.........it is a CP for the TOR Radar systems (auxillery vehicles for the SA 15 Gauntlet ).


TOR CP


----------



## BernDawg

Thanks George.  I'll dig up a pic unless someone beats me to it.  ;D


----------



## BernDawg

Found one.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Looks like a CV-9030...


----------



## Franko

Going to say the same thing.....CV 90

Regards


----------



## BernDawg

That's her. Teddy take it away.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

OK, try this one (relatively easy):


----------



## AmmoTech90

Saxon APC


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Right first time...(I _knew_ it was too easy!)


----------



## AmmoTech90

Probably see more in Warminster tomorrow...

Try this one, probably as easy


----------



## Franko

Dutch Patria APC alongside an IL-76.

Regards


----------



## vonGarvin

I thought that the Patria had 6 wheels?


----------



## Franko

von Garvin said:
			
		

> I thought that the Patria had 6 wheels?



IIRC there are different variants.

Going to Janes now....

Hmmm, can't find a Patria variant with 4x4.

Anyone hazzard a guess?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It's a French VAB... heh...


----------



## Franko

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> It's a French VAB... heh...



*CRAP*!

Knew I was wayyyy off on that one....just couldn't find it in my little book.

Regards


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

I suppose that makes it my turn...

Try this one - a bit harder:


----------



## Franko

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> I suppose that makes it my turn...
> 
> Try this one - a bit harder:



ENGESA EE-11 ?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Nope...try again!


----------



## orange.paint

Simbas 6x6 (belgium)without turret?
cockerill mech ind?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Good guess, actually, but nope.


----------



## McG

OMC Ratel 20, South Africa


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Close enough!  It's a Ratel 81 (the mortar carrier version - no turret - of the 20).


----------



## orange.paint

vicker 81mm ratel...side ports still dont look right though


(5 seconds off!!)NOTE!!


----------



## orange.paint

Name 2 veh in pic.
Extra points for town location.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Looks like a BMP-2 followed by an MT-LB immediately behind.  Chechnya?


----------



## orange.paint

yes,yes and Grozny. so yes.
Kinda easy throw up another hard one for bed.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

OK, try this one...rather a rare vehicle:


----------



## Koenigsegg

it's a MUNGO!
Such a cool name!

(I dont have a usable picture...)


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Yup, that's it...  There're a few in Afghanistan...  Who's next?


----------



## Franko

Try this one.....


----------



## George Wallace

Duro.......Sorry....DINGO


----------



## Franko

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Duro.......Sorry....DINGO




Ding....Ding....Ding....o

 ;D

Next!


----------



## George Wallace

Here we go....


----------



## TN2IC

GERMAN FLAKPANZER GEPARD?


----------



## George Wallace

No.


----------



## Koenigsegg

Tunguska?

if correct...still no suitable picture here.


----------



## George Wallace

Tunguska or 2S6


----------



## Mud

Anyone mind if I post the pic I was going to last week?...


----------



## George Wallace

Post it.....


----------



## Mud

Ok here goes...


----------



## Mortar guy

It looks like a UAZ-469 with 2 x M1919 MGs but I can't figure out who it belongs to. Poland?

MG


----------



## Mud

I'll let you guys decide how specific we should get with this one - yes it's a UAZ469, obviously modified....but by who?...not the Poles....


----------



## Mud

......and the country that did the mod did give it a name......


----------



## BernDawg

UAZ 31512, Ukranian Army?  ???


----------



## Mud

UAZ yes, and that is the specific model(before mods), but not Ukraine.....


----------



## Franko

Try this one


----------



## HItorMiss

Yeah what GW said...I missed some key factors when I looked at it the first time....My AFV teacher would be choking me right now


----------



## George Wallace

T-54 Chassis.  Bulldozer Blade and Boom with Claw.  Used to clear roads and obstacles.

IMR


----------



## George Wallace

B&W photo


----------



## orange.paint

BREM-1

Armd Recce huaaah


----------



## George Wallace

BREM 1 is Correct


----------



## orange.paint

Gonna be picky on the name here.Going to gym be back 2 hrs.remember PICKY on the name! have fun! ;D


----------



## George Wallace

BTR 50P   If that is a 14.5mm KPV behind the guy in the upper hatch, it would be a BTR 50PA.


----------



## orange.paint

Actually your pretty well bang on.
Its a ot-62.version of the btr 50pk.Cant really tell but the sites in front are a little differnt and its corners are rounded.Its enclosed as well.

your up george


----------



## George Wallace

Two turrets makes it an OT 62A


----------



## George Wallace

And now for something completely different:


----------



## Mortar guy

GTS-M tractor.

MG


----------



## George Wallace

GT-SM it is.

Your turn.


----------



## nsmedicman

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!


----------



## orange.paint

BVP M-80a


----------



## nsmedicman

Exactly


----------



## orange.paint

alright heres one


----------



## Trooper Hale

thats a good one! Bushmaster turret on what looks like a Guccified 113 body. No idea if i'm right about any of that and i sure as hell have no idea about a name


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Purely guessing:  CV9025?  I can't remember if the CV90 has the full Delco turret or just the Bushmaster cannon...


----------



## orange.paint

nope,try again.


----------



## rmacqueen

Finnish Patria AMV?


----------



## orange.paint

Yep Finnish patria amv infantry fighting vehicle.
Here's a pic of a dry one.


----------



## rmacqueen

Drivers scope was the clue

Try this one, shouldn't be hard


----------



## orange.paint

BMP-1 amphibious gear?


----------



## rmacqueen

nope


----------



## orange.paint

WZ501 type 86 china?


----------



## rmacqueen

Bingo, type 86 with amphibious mod


----------



## orange.paint

099* said:
			
		

> BMP-1 amphibious gear?



DUH! Maybe the freaking big red star should have given it away the first try! ;D
here's a relatively easy one,ill get a hard one later.


----------



## rmacqueen

Italian Ariete


----------



## orange.paint

yep,your up.


----------



## Jacqueline

??? ;D


----------



## orange.paint

Italian urban cam design m-911


----------



## George Wallace

Nice Photoshop job on two different AFV chassis with Ferrarri kits.  Top one has seven evenly spaced roadwheels with the sprocket in the front.  Bottom one has six roadwheels with spaces between the first and second and second and third, with the sprocket in the rear (one too many roadwheels to be a backwards Puma Chassis.).


----------



## rmacqueen

Probably easy but I like the kind of b movie sci-fi look of this one


----------



## AmmoTech90

Patria with AMOS mortar system.

D


----------



## rmacqueen

More specific, Patria is a manufacturer this vehicle actually has a designation


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

XA-203 with an AMOS 120 mm Advanced Mortar System


----------



## rmacqueen

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> XA-203 with an AMOS 120 mm Advanced Mortar System


You got it.  Looks like it should be going cross country shooting at aliens.

You're up


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Try this one...  Need designation and country of origin.  Bonus points for naming an additional user...


----------



## Cloud Cover

looks like a 4 wheeled toaster.


----------



## sober_ruski

Some old crappy soviet prototype that never made it?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It's not Soviet...


----------



## Pallas Athena

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Try this one...  Need designation and country of origin.  Bonus points for naming an additional user...



UR-416 APC (based on Unimog), West Germany, other users have been Holland, Greece, Venuzuela ...


----------



## wiezel

i thought i'd give it a go. name vehicle and country:


----------



## George Wallace

M60A3  USA


----------



## wiezel

well the m-60 part is correct but have another look at the turret...


----------



## George Wallace

M60 Super/AX  if you want?


----------



## wiezel

nope not the super/ax, as far as i know the super ax didnt have that turret on it or my sources are totally screwed  :-\
think middle east...


----------



## Mortar guy

Israeli Mag'ach 7c?

MG

PS Sorry for not posting earlier. I'm on leave and don't log on often.


----------



## wiezel

no but very close and easily confused.


----------



## chanman

A Sabra?


----------



## wiezel

BINGO!


----------



## Eland

chanman said:
			
		

> A Sabra?



AKA Magach 7a. Whoever said this tank was an M60A3 was close, because the Magach *is* an M60A3 with an uparmoured turret and
other upgrades.


----------



## chanman

Eland said:
			
		

> AKA Magach 7a. Whoever said this tank was an M60A3 was close, because the Magach *is* an M60A3 with an uparmoured turret and
> other upgrades.



Someone already guessed Magach, but the original poster said 'closely related but not it'


----------



## zipperhead_cop

PTZ 89?  (Got a big hint from the photo name  ;D )


----------



## chanman

Dang it!  ;D

Taking the time to find a picture without the red star on it, and then forgetting to rename it.  Forgot about the letters, doh.

The idea of Tank Destroyers is interesting - would it be comparable to the 120mm CV90?  Why not call it a light tank?

Anyway, your turn Zipperhead!


----------



## Mortar guy

Yeah except, IIRC, that tank destroyer was a result of a failed tank project rather than some need for a tank destroyer. The 120mm gun it has was a failed Chinese project to develop that caliber, wasn't it?

MG


----------



## chanman

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Yeah except, IIRC, that tank destroyer was a result of a failed tank project rather than some need for a tank destroyer. The 120mm gun it has was a failed Chinese project to develop that caliber, wasn't it?
> 
> MG



Yeah, SinoDefence gives it as a project to develop a 120mm smoothbore after plans to license from the Germans fell through.  In the end though, they settled on the 125mm, leaving these tank destroyers the odd-one out.

Is it just me, or does the rear-set turret make it look like a midget SPG?


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Okay, try this one.  Although it isn't a photo, but a pretty good drawing:


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It's an OMC Casspir (Mk III) APC - South African.  The vehicle comes in a variety of types, but this is the basic one.  They've been around for a while...the triple M1919s suggest that this is an early picture.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Got it, but I had it as a Casspir MPV (Mine Protected Vehicle) from India.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

The old MGs give it away.  The South Africans have sold the vehicle to a few countries, including India.


----------



## chanman

I think there needs to be a master list of what Vehicles have been covered.  I just noticed that the Type 89 Tank Destroyer I posted had been previously used on page 17 or 18


----------



## rmacqueen

chanman said:
			
		

> I think there needs to be a master list of what Vehicles have been covered.  I just noticed that the Type 89 Tank Destroyer I posted had been previously used on page 17 or 18


I don't think it matters if we double up occasionally.   After this many posts it's hard to avoid and people come and go on here so could easily miss it the first time.

My 5 cents worth (accounting for inflation)


----------



## geo

(Duplicates: it's a test - to see if you were paying attention the 1st time around )


----------



## sober_ruski

Are those 2 spares or this thing wheelies into the sunset on regular basis?


----------



## Viss

Here is the list that you ladies and gentlemen requested.

1. Leopard 1A3
2. Mowag Eagle IV
3. HK 416
4. Tavor
5. BTR-70
6. VAB AD
7. OT 64A
8. BMP-3
9. Fennik
10. Arjun
11. CV9030, Norwegian G-Wagon
12. Beretta SCP70/90
13. Sherman
14. Rooikat, Denel Rooivalk
15. Merkava Mk1
16. Centurion
17. Conquerer
18. Centurion ARV, M113.5 Lynx
19. M113 SPZ63, EBR 75
20. Ariete 
21. 9p140 Uragan, 2S19
22. AH-60 Battlehawk
23. SA-7 Grail
24. Negev
25. Stoner 63
26. Type 99
27. STG-44
28. Panhard VBL
29. BRM 1K, PRP4
30. Fuchs
31. XA-185/203 aka. Patria
32. Cashuat
33. AML-90
34. OH-1
35. Macedonian soldiers
36. Russian FSB soldiers aka. Spetsnaz
37. Belgian paracommandos
38. Irish army rangers
39. Swedish coastal commandos
40. Buffalo counter IED vehicle
41. ANA soldier (left), Gurkha soldier (right)
42. M3 amphibious bridging and ferry vehicle
43. RPO-A Shmel
44. Pandur
45. IMR
46. Delta force soldiers, Green beret soldiers
47. Turkish soldiers, Otokar APC
48. Mk F3 (AMX)
49. Mil-tec BDU 172 Tropical Flectar trousers
50. Pucara, Ryan Teledyne Model 324 UAV, Kaman H-43B
51. AT-7 Saxhorn ATGM
52. A129 Mangusta
53. Eurocopter.
54. T-55
55. Gadfly launcher radome
56. SA-12 Gladiator billdoard radar
57. Indian paracommandos, Indian Marine commandos
58. MC-130E
59. Pantsir S1
60. Type 89 tank destroyer
61. USMC 290 GDT
62. AC1 Sentinel, M113 MRV
63. Steyr Kurassier
64. T-72 M1
65. M8 Buford
66. M3A3 Bradley
67. MBT 2000 aka. Type 2000 MBT
68. Leclerc
69. AML-90
70. Rhodesian T-55
71. PT-91
72. PT-76
73. Panzerkampfwagen IV
74. RAF soldier
75. Leopard 2A4
76. T-28 Heavy tank
77. SSBN Benjamin Franklin Class
78. VAB, Fennik
79. Victoria Class Sub
80. Israeli soldiers
81. B-52H
82. Denel G6
83. Vickers Mk1 aka. Vijayanta
84. Leopard Vk1602
85. Fahd-240
86. Landrover 6X6
87. Land wasser schlepper amphibious vehicle
88. DANA 152mm SPH
89. Shemya Island, Alaska
90. CV-67 USS John F. Kennedy
91. Alphajet, Ching Kuo IDF, SU-37 Berkut
92. Pansarbandvagn 302
93. EE-T1 Osorio MBT
94. Hetzer SPG
95. Kaman Seasprite, MI-24 Hind D, Westland Scout
96. Armoured modular vehicle with 120mm mortar
97. Norwegian Storm soldiers, Danish soldiers, Norwegian HGK paracommandos, Swedish coastal rangers
98. Type 83 MRS aka. WM-40
99. T-55 mine clearing vehicle
100. T-34, Archer 17pdr. tank destroyer
101. Char Amphibile Schneider-Laurent amphibious tank
102. K9 155mm SPH, Stridsvagn-103, Aslav-R
103. XK-2
104. Centauro tank destroyer
105. SU-25 Frogfoot, Saab Draken, KA-52
106. Saab Tunnan, FW 190
107. Slava Class cruiser
108. M103 Heavy tank
109. M551
110. Zolfiquar 1, Zolfiquar 3
111. LAV-75 aka. M-3 with 75mm ARES cannon
112. BTR-90
113. Fennek
114. S-Tank
115. ASCOD 105 light tank (LT-105 variant)
116. BM-21
117. Hippo Beach ARV
118. BTR-152
119. Okapi 6X6
120. SNAR 10
121. ANA T-62 (uparmoured)
122. SA-9 Gaskin
123. TAM MBT
124. M109 AA
125. TR-85 M2
126. T-62M
127. Argo
128. PRP4MU
129. SA-8 Gecko
130. Leclerc ARV with K2D mineclearing kit and Pronit mineclearing kit
131. PPRU (foreground), SA-15 Gauntlet (background)
132. Object 279
133. M1117
134. Al-Khalid T-90
135. BTR-90
136. Steyr 4k 7fa AMC81
137. T-72
138. SA-11 Gadfly
139. TOR CP
140. CV-90
141. Saxon APC
142. VAB (left), IL-76 (right)
143. Ratel 81
144. BMP-2 (foreground) MT-LB (background)
145. Mungo
146. Dingo
147. Tunguska aka. 2S6
148. VAZ469
149. BREM-1
150. BTR-50PK
151. 6T-5M
152. BVP M-80A
153. Patria AMV
154. Amphibious Type 86
155. Ariete
156. M-911 (Italian Urban Cam)
157. XA-203 with AMOS 120mm. mortar
158. UR-416 APC
159. Sabra aka. Magach 7A
160. PTZ-89
161. Casspir MPV

Hope this helps.

Viss

(Edited for spelling, dashes and other minor reasons like having to type the whole thing over since I accidentally pressed back on my internet explorer window the first time I typed it.)


----------



## LIKELY

Wow! Someones an insomniac....or too much free time.


----------



## geo

(neatness is the sign of a sick mind)


----------



## rmacqueen

Hmmm, reminds me of another thread.  You know you're addicted to Army.ca when...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Back on track, I think I'm up...


----------



## Jay4th

How dare you refer to the M1919 mg as old.  Just for that I will NOT identify this vehicle until you refer to the it as the VENERABLE old M1919.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Right...the VENERABLE old M1919...  

Do you know what the vehicle is?  ;D


----------



## warrickdll

Leonidas (Greek produced version of the Austrian Steyr 4K 7FA).

_Already listed?_


----------



## Mud

Hey Viss that's a very impressive list!

  By the way in case anyone was curious #148 (UAZ 469) was a modification made by the Uruguayan Army known as the Aperea (Brazilian guinea pig) and is used by that country's 15th Mechanized Infantry Battalion

cheers


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Iterator said:
			
		

> Leonidas (Greek produced version of the Austrian Steyr 4K 7FA).
> 
> _Already listed?_



My bad, it was.  I checked the list, but missed it.


----------



## Viss

I think Iterator is up to bat in having to post a new picture since he was the first to guess the picture correctly, that is unless Teddy gets another turn since the Steyr 4K 7FA was already on the list. I don't really mind who posts a picture first, because the whole idea is to have fun with it right? 

Should I continue to modify the list so that it is updated periodically as people continue to post pictures?

On a side note, the trend of the thread has been to post pictures of only armoured fighting vehicles but the topic of the thread is "Name this Photo!!!". Just a thought. For those out there who aren't so keen on their AFV, other pictures like that of the Mil-Tec BDU 172 Tropical Flectar trousers, the the various commando units or the various weapons etc. may be just as useful in terms of broadening everyone's general knowledge of military related things and also in throwing curveballs to those out there who may be known as "AFV gods"

Just a thought, but keep putting those pictures up! Its quite fun!

Viss


----------



## warrickdll

I wouldn't want Teddy Ruxpin to pass a fault  . It's a do-over.


----------



## geo

viss.... there is already another thread on "name that weapon".  It might be an idea to start a "quizz" section in the forum to contain all these quizzes.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

OK, trying this again... A bit tougher:


----------



## Mud

Shir 2?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Nope...


----------



## Viss

Leopard 2. That one was hard. The turret really threw me off because anything after 2A4 has the dual slopes on the frontal arc of the turret, and the picture only shows one. But before the 2A4 the turret retains the boxy, angular appearance due to the lack of applique armour. As a result, I have no idea what "A" classification it has.

What allowed me to get it was the configuration of the road wheels and the side skirts. The spacing between the rear sets of wheels gave it away, not to mention the footholds and vent holes in the side of the hull.

Geo. I think that one of the moderators would be the best person to contact for changing the threads like that.

Teddy Ruxpin. I will be away from the computer for the weekend. Feel free to post a picture for me. Go ahead... be mean  >

Viss


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Heh...

It's not a Leopard 2.  ;D


----------



## Mud

Italian Ariete?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

That one's already been guessed.

Here's a hint:  Mud was closer with his first guess. 



> Go ahead... be mean



Don't worry, I am...  >


----------



## Cloud Cover

Challenger 2?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

That'd be too easy...


----------



## muffin

Leclerc 2?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Time for another hint:

In common with some other vehicles posted here, this tank is not in production and isn't in service in this form.  It's been around for years, though, and has made repeated appearances in *ahem* "certain publications".


----------



## Mud

Osorio?


----------



## Jacqueline

M1A1 Abrams Battle Tank?


----------



## chanman

Is it a Zulfiqar 1 or 2?  (going off the hints)


----------



## Mud

I thought of that but it's T-72 based and the hull does'nt look T-72 to me..... ???


----------



## chanman

Mud said:
			
		

> I thought of that but it's T-72 based and the hull does'nt look T-72 to me..... ???



Just because it's based on the T-72 or M-48 doesn't mean it has to necessarily look like them or use the same hull.  A Dane I showed the picture to thought the hull looked like that of the Leo 2.

This picture is why I think it might be a Zulfiqar - which has gone through 3 models, supposedly.
http://iranatom.ru/media/iri/for/force8.jpg


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Nope...

A reminder that you have _two_ hints now:  Mud was close with his original Shir 2 guess and it isn't in production or service... 

There is a Leo II link too, but remote.


----------



## Mud

I stand corrected and see your point, chanman, the hull is very different.  This is a tough one....


----------



## chanman

Is it the OF-40/120 Mk 2A?

I wanted to say OF-40, but that entered service with Dubai, and doesn't have the reference thingy (sorry, dont' know the term) on the muzzle.


----------



## muffin

Is it the ex-challenger remodelled Al-Hussein MBT being redone for Jordan?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

'Fraid not...  Maybe this will help:


----------



## George Wallace

A lot of that suspension looks like Leo 1.  A Muzzle Reference System.  Uparmoured.  Too much weight in the back causing the front to lift (perhaps a larger powerpack).  Would that publication have been CASR?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

It appeared in Janes for several years (including my old copy of the AFV Recognition Guide) and is even in the _title_ of an tank history book!  ;D

George, you're on the right track (no pun intended!).


----------



## goodform

original Challenger 2 during trials?


----------



## rmacqueen

Arggh, all my books are currently in box somewhere while I reno the livingroom.  Have been searching the net and thought I had it with the Polish T94 Gorilla but then found pics and still not right. :rage:


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Le Gars is warm...  I'll let this go until tomorrow night, then we'll move on.


----------



## chanman

Well, there is the Vickers Mk. 7 Valiant; Vickers turret on Leo 2 hull.  I thought it didn't look like the pic I had at first, but...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Ah ha!  We have a winner!  Vickers Mk 7 it is...!


----------



## chanman

Argh, I can't believed I passed over that a few days ago!  Pictures have been hard to come by, google image search keeps giving me an Osorio, and the picture in The Encyclopedia of Tanks and Armoured Fighting Vehicles (2002, Editor: Christopher Foss) doesn't seem to match the hull shape, although the camo pattern is the same (despite being in black and white)

Where did you find pictures for it, and where can I find out more about it?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

There's not much out there anymore.  Jane's carried the tank until recently, but development has ceased.  Try some older Jane's books for more info (I have an old AFV Recognition Guide that includes the Mk 7...).

Here's a page in Czech (!) with a lot of detail and some pics:  http://mainbattletanks.czweb.org/Tanky/vickmk7.htm

Too bad it's gone - the Mk 7 had a great deal of potential; best of both worlds IMHO.


----------



## chanman

It really looks like the generic 1st world MBT


Anyway, here's mine.  I think it also has never seen production, and has a bit of an interesting history to it.


----------



## George Wallace

T54-55 chassis.


----------



## muffin

That is the Jaguar Main Battle Tank Prototype

Info:
The Jaguar Main Battle Tank (in reality a light tank) was first put forth in 1989 by two of the more interesting partnerships.  America's Cadillac Gage teamed up with China's National Machinery Equipment Import & Export Corporation to produce a  modified and upgraded version of the Chinese Type 59 tank.  The political scene in both countries in the early 1990's however led to the design never being put into production, however with the outbreak of war and China's need for military supplies to fight against Russian troops  the Jaguar was once again revisited.
The improvements made originally were retained, a Detroit Diesel engine was standard issue along with a 105mm cannon (equipped with a thermal sleeve) along with computrzied fire control systems completed the package.  The design itself was produced in North America initially and shipped to China, it is estimated that some 75-200 models may have been produced prior to the November Nuclear Exchange.  It is known that 75 of these were not shipped and were in both dock facilities to be shipped and at Cadillac Gages facility awaiting transport.  The status of these 75 tanks is currently unknown.

From http://www.wapahani.com/updmbt.html


----------



## muffin

How about this one....


----------



## George Wallace

Puma


----------



## muffin

Wow .. that was fast... lol

one more ... although if you got that one quickly you will likely get this one just as fast...


----------



## George Wallace

Had me going for a while.....Dingo 2


----------



## muffin

You are good 

Next one's to you - I am out of pics for today lol


----------



## Big Foot

Try this one.


----------



## George Wallace

For our Kingstonians:


----------



## chanman

muffin said:
			
		

> That is the Jaguar Main Battle Tank Prototype
> 
> Info:
> The Jaguar Main Battle Tank (in reality a light tank) was first put forth in 1989 by two of the more interesting partnerships.  America's Cadillac Gage teamed up with China's National Machinery Equipment Import & Export Corporation to produce a  modified and upgraded version of the Chinese Type 59 tank.  The political scene in both countries in the early 1990's however led to the design never being put into production, however with the outbreak of war and China's need for military supplies to fight against Russian troops  the Jaguar was once again revisited.
> The improvements made originally were retained, a Detroit Diesel engine was standard issue along with a 105mm cannon (equipped with a thermal sleeve) along with computrzied fire control systems completed the package.  The design itself was produced in North America initially and shipped to China, it is estimated that some 75-200 models may have been produced prior to the November Nuclear Exchange.  It is known that 75 of these were not shipped and were in both dock facilities to be shipped and at Cadillac Gages facility awaiting transport.  The status of these 75 tanks is currently unknown.
> 
> From http://www.wapahani.com/updmbt.html



Um, right to a point...  You've got stats from an RPG site, there bud.  The Jaguar was likely terminated after Tiannamen in 1989, but China didn't fight the russians in the early 90's, nor did they produce a couple hundred Jags, nor was there a November Nuclear Exchange.


----------



## muffin

Argh - this is what I get for posting while trying to work lol...

I didn't  examine the passage as "intently" as I apparently should have. WRT the Nuclear Exchange I figured they were talking about any number of gatherings between Russia and China because Moscow sells so many arms to China. 

My understanding was there was never a confirmed number of Jaguars produced, and the war I assumed was with Chechnya.

Guess next time I will stick to the name of the vehicle.

Thanks


----------



## muffin

George Wallace said:
			
		

> For our Kingstonians:



Looks like MT-BL but I am not sure which variant... perhaps the MT-BLus Jammer variant?


----------



## BRK

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Try this one.



The Skeleton Tank 1918 USA
Was came from the idea that small tanks  , had many advantages (i.e. cheap , not that big of an engine) , but it couldn't really cross trenches very well so  this was built to achieve maximum trench-crossing and a weight of around 8 tons. 
So they cut the hull to the bare minimum, so the structure was made of  iron pipes (acting as structural members), joined by plumbing connections. This was really cheap and allowed the tank to be packed up and ship quickly (say ,across the Atlantic)

he hull was a rectangular box made of Armour 12mm thick, with a front driver and a gunner in the rear operated the single machine gun mounted in the turret.


----------



## George Wallace

muffin said:
			
		

> Looks like MT-BL but I am not sure which variant... perhaps the MT-BLus Jammer variant?



Nope.


----------



## Mud

Definately MT-LB chassis.....with SA-13 SAM?


----------



## George Wallace

Nope


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Taran 1 EW system, mounted on an ACRV chassis.  Russian.


----------



## George Wallace

Taran 1   it is.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

I suppose it's my turn.  Here's one for the recce gods  > :


----------



## RangerRay

BMP-1?


----------



## sober_ruski

BMP-2?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Did you have to take that photo through the exhaust?

You would have to pick Chinese!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Bah, you're all wrong! ;D


----------



## RangerRay

BMP-3?  That's my final guess.


----------



## chanman

Turret is too far back to be the BMP-3

Perhaps the Bulgarian BMP-23/30 family?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

'Fraid not...


----------



## chanman

Is the vehicle immediately behind it of the same type?  It's hard to make out with the blurriness.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

They're all the same...


----------



## Petard

ACRV?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

They're not Russian.


----------



## AmmoTech90

I'm thinking a Romanian/Bulgarian/Polish BMP variant from the mid-70s to 80s.  
Shotgun approach I know...

D


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

I guess it's hint time...

1.  They're NOT former Warsaw Pact country vehicles.


----------



## Mortar guy

Chinese Type 85/YW 534?

That bloody picture is too blurry!

MG


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Chinese Type 85/YW 534?
> 
> That bloody picture is too blurry!
> 
> MG



Heh...  You're close!

Very close...wrong country.


----------



## Freddy Chef

North Korean VTT-323 Variant 2?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

We have a winner!


----------



## Freddy Chef

Here's an easy one.

It's cam'ed up for L.A. California, I think:


----------



## George Wallace

So who went out and bought a BRDM 2 and Pimped it all up?


----------



## Freddy Chef

Pimped-Out BRDM 2 is the correct answer

http://www.bornrich.org/entry/pimped-out-amphibian-russian-military-vehicle/

http://englishrussia.com/?p=381

I was going to do the same with a Bison if I won the Super 7, but this Russian millionaire stole my idea!

You're next, George.


----------



## George Wallace

Medic!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Looks like an ARTEC Boxer "Medical Treatment Vehicle".  Dutch/German, but AFAIK, not in service.


----------



## geo

Dutch.... NL on the side, and the germans ones have licence plates


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Oh, I meant it's of Dutch/German manufacture.  Neither Army has it in service, AFAIK.


----------



## sober_ruski

Wow, that look like an extreme in sloped armour    Where's the hole for the driver to see?


----------



## chanman

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Wow, that look like an extreme in sloped armour    Where's the hole for the driver to see?



Click on the photo to enlarge, and look at the right side.  You should be able to see the driver's position.


----------



## sober_ruski

Ah, thanks. I was looking for a hole an opening in the front, didnt even notice a giant glass thingy on the right  :-[


----------



## George Wallace

Sorry Teddy....I was away.

You are correct, it is the Dutch Boxer Amb.


----------



## chanman

Next?


----------



## vonGarvin

In the absence of any posts in a while, I thought I'd post this one.  Now, it is obviously German, but what's it called?


----------



## chanman

Looks like the Puma http://www.psm-spz.com/en/

Wow, looking at the numbers, that thing seems to be on the heavy side for an IFV

Weight, protection level A (air-transportable by A400M):	31.45 t
Weight, protection level C (rail, road, sea):	41.00 t
Gross vehicle weight (GVW):	43.00 t


----------



## muffin

It is the Puma AIFV ... I thought I'd posted it already  -


----------



## George Wallace

So?  It is another piece of good kit.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I like the interesting roadwheel set up


----------



## vonGarvin

muffin said:
			
		

> It is the Puma AIFV ... I thought I'd posted it already  -



Sorry, missed it


----------



## muffin

Not your fault - my pics were disappearing! 

Turns out where I host them (Yahoo photos) changed thier web structure and the links weren't good anymore!


----------



## Mud

Well it's been quiet for a while, how about this one..


----------



## muffin

M109


----------



## Mud

Nope


----------



## 211RadOp

K9


----------



## Mud

Anio.....nope


----------



## Mud

Nein, Herr David


----------



## vonGarvin

2S3?


----------



## Mud

Nyet, Comrade


----------



## aesop081

Palmaria 155mm


----------



## geo

I 2nd that one on the Palmaria 155


----------



## bily052

I as well, after many searches will put my supoort to the Palmaria 155 from Italy.

 :warstory:


----------



## Mud

Si! Close enough, the turret is Palmaria 155MM on an Argentinian TAM chassis, the combination is called VCA (Vehiculo de Combate De Artilleria) - do the Italians use that turret on another vehicle?


----------



## aesop081

Mud said:
			
		

> Si! Close enough, the turret is Palmaria 155MM on an Argentinian TAM chassis, the combination is called VCA (Vehiculo de Combate De Artilleria) - do the Italians use that turret on another vehicle?



It was built for export...not for the italian army


----------



## bily052

Based on the OF-40 Main Battle Tank chassis.

Close at all?


----------



## aesop081

bily052 said:
			
		

> Based on the OF-40 Main Battle Tank chassis.
> 
> Close at all?



thats correct


----------



## Mud

But the Argentinians based it on the TAM chassis, which they've also used for a number of other vehicles.  Not too many of the SPG version apparently, only 8 devided up between two units, according to my Argentine sources.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Been a while i reckon. Any one want to hazard a guess at this?


----------



## Adrian_888

Can anyone name this vehicle?  :rofl:


----------



## xFusilier

Mortar Self-Propelled, Godless Communist for the Use of;

Sory but given the nature of the picture I thought it only fair that I hijack the thread and try to fly it to Cuba.


----------



## Adrian_888

xFusilier said:
			
		

> Mortar Self-Propelled, Godless Communist for the Use of;
> 
> Sorry but given the nature of the picture I thought it only fair that I hijack the thread and try to fly it to Cuba.



Thats ok, not like it was a serious post.  I got to admit i don't actually know what army that is.  :-[  Funny pic though. ;D


----------



## Franko

Co-ax lase......target moving right in open ON.....


----------



## larry Strong

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> Thats ok, not like it was a serious post.  I got to admit i don't actually know what* army that is*.  :-[  Funny pic though. ;D



Looks like something out of the Balkans


----------



## rmacqueen

The bell is a nice touch


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

The operators/observers' seat in the front is WAY to comfy looking...but I would be thankful for the basket to hold my kit


----------



## rmacqueen

NDP's suggestion for a new stealth recce vehicle for the CF, personally endorsed by Jack


----------



## Trooper Hale

It is a deadly picture isnt it? Just doesnt quite have the intimidation factor that most military vehicles achieve.
Anyone have any idea on my picture yet? Or is just going to be left alone?


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Is that the digital pattern the American's experimented with in the 70's? Or am I in completly the wrong decade?


----------



## Trooper Hale

i could put up another photo if you like. The vehicle itself is very distintive though and i dont want to give it away. I know its not a very detailed shot and it doesnt give a whole lot of details but there must be a couple of people out there who can pick it just from what they can see there.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Is it a Unimog? 

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/images/AIR_CH-47_Australian_Unimog_From_HMAS_Kanimbla.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/trucks_transport/index.php%3Foffset%3D30&h=183&w=135&sz=6&hl=en&start=3&tbnid=q9JInE5ZoqAMtM:&tbnh=102&tbnw=75&prev=/images%3Fq%3Daustralian%2Barmy%2Btransport%2Btruck%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial_s%26hs%3DZqh%26sa%3DN

On Page 5 

Edit: add page number


----------



## Trooper Hale

Spot on, Australian Army UniMog. Taken last week from the back of a Land Rover Defender. Most tarps on the back of vehicles are the digitalised cam. I dont know how long we've had it but it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

WOW! Ok i'm completly stunned I got that, see civi's can play this game too


----------



## Trooper Hale

I actually thought that that would stump people for a little while. So far i havent put up a photo that done that though. Its sad :crybaby:

PS. Well done, it was a good pick on your behalf to get that


----------



## Shamrock

Hale, first thing we do when you post a photo is go through the ORBat of the Aus army and work our way out from there


----------



## Trooper Hale

Haha, i know! Everyone knowing i'm foreign makes it dead easy for you blokes to pick what i'm putting up. 
I'm thinking that i might move to Peru or something and start using photos of their stuff. Maybe that would confuse you all a little bit?


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Well I knew you were Australian so I just put "Australian Army truck" in google and it was one of the first ones to come up.

Well I hope this works, here you go


----------



## Trooper Hale

Nice snap of British Navy Pom-Pom guns...i think! I think its 20mm too. But then i could be completely barking and i dont doubt that i'm not on the right page.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

I didn't know that "truck" meant "boat/ship/floaty thing"   ;D


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Sorry, there's 70 pages I didn't want to risk a repeat, But Hale you're in the right era

Edit: The first post does say weapons


----------



## Adrian_888

If you look closely, it says the word "busted" on the door.  I have no idea what that could mean... but maby it will help.  :-\


----------



## muffin

Adrian - The Aussie vehicle has already been ID'd  

The Naval Gun looks like the British0.50"/62 (12.7 mm) Mark III (like on the HMS Liverpool C11)


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Yep, you got it, and I thought that would be hard :crybaby:


----------



## muffin

Well I wouldn't say it was EASY... Hale's guess certianly helped  *(Thanks!) 

How about this - may be too easy ... but I like the pic lol


----------



## aesop081

MOAB

Massive Ordonance Air Blast / Mother Of All Bombs

A.k.a Daisy cutter.......Viet-Nam era by the looks of it.  The current version looks quite different


----------



## AmmoTech90

Yes a Daisy Cutter, but not a MOAB.

BLU-82, 15000 bomb with a slurry explosive.  Thats whats shown.

The MOAB is the GBU-43 which is a 21,000 pound bomb with Tritonal.  Two different beasts.

D


----------



## George Wallace

OK Muffie, time to get a new avatar.  You just failed AFV Recognition.  You are starting to confuse Vehicles with inanimate objects.   ;D


----------



## muffin

Do you mean me when you say Muffie??? What did I confuse???


----------



## muffin

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Yes a Daisy Cutter, but not a MOAB.
> 
> BLU-82, 15000 bomb with a slurry explosive.  Thats whats shown.
> 
> The MOAB is the GBU-43 which is a 21,000 pound bomb with Tritonal.  Two different beasts.
> 
> D



That is right - BLU-82B (and yes Veitnam era in the pic) - the Daisy Cutter was replaced by the MOAB in about 2003


----------



## George Wallace

muffin said:
			
		

> Do you mean me when you say Muffie??? What did I confuse???



A bomb and an AFV........


----------



## muffin

I was following the post of a naval gun... if the thread was focusing on AFV - I guess I missed that


----------



## George Wallace

That's why this Topic is in the Vehicle Section of Equipment..... ;D


----------



## Journeyman

_"Intelligence"  _  ri-iiiight  :

 ;D  (couldn't help myself)


----------



## Shamrock

Some are born with it, others have to join it.


----------



## George Wallace

"Opps!  Who's files just got lost in cyberspace?"


----------



## antique

For those members who might be a little older...here is an old pic circa 1965
Sorry if it's a little crooked


----------



## geo

wohooo..... 3/4 ton cargo trucks with Centuirions.
Hmmm... no snowflakes on the doors of the 3 quad and no CFR licence plates.
yup, prolly around '65


----------



## George Wallace

Centurions (20 Pounders) and 3/4 tons on the Lawfield Corridor?


----------



## Bzzliteyr

That's a pic of George on his TQ3 driver course?


----------



## antique

Ah....some connoisseurs...Yep centurions and 3/4 tons infantry carriers.
Tanks probably from RCD's or LDSH(can't remember) and trucks from 1st  Vandoos in Soltau Germany


----------



## geo

err.... West-Germany


----------



## antique

West germany indeed but looking at the original,I was mistaken as far as the tanks are concerned,they are British...sorry...I am really getting old :-[


----------



## nsmedicman

I am gonna jump back in here.....


----------



## Franko

M-60 A5 w ERA


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

It started life as an M60, but it is now an...

Israeli Magach 7.  The Israelis love the over-the-barrel coaxial .50 calibre and ERA.

The picture was likely taken at the IDF Armour Corps Museum in Latrun, Israel.


----------



## nsmedicman

Command Sense Act is correct


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Hmmm.  This seems like some sort of trade infringment?


----------



## sober_ruski

Is it one of them Coyote/LAV things?


----------



## zipperhead_cop

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Is it one of them Coyote things?



I don't know if that even qualifies as a legitimate guess.   ???


----------



## sober_ruski

I changed it to Coyote/LAV 

Looks like one. Has 8 wheel and that turret.


----------



## Eland

Actually, it looks like a Steyr-built Pandur 6 X 6. The turret is the giveaway. The Pandur hull itself seems to be your garden-variety MOWAG design with a few fillips here and there in the way the hull is shaped (maybe to hide the close family resemblance??)


----------



## chanman

Eland said:
			
		

> Actually, it looks like a Steyr-built Pandur 6 X 6. The turret is the giveaway. The Pandur hull itself seems to be your garden-variety MOWAG design with a few fillips here and there in the way the hull is shaped (maybe to hide the close family resemblance??)



I think you got it!  8X8 + google image search = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pandur II 8 x 8


----------



## ArmyRick

It is a Pandur II with the same turret as the ASCOD IFV. Thats a mauser 30mm gun.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Chanman knocks it out of the park!


----------



## chanman

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Chanman knocks it out of the park!



Actually, if you check the quote, Eland calls it first


----------



## zipperhead_cop

My bad.  Okay, you get the assist  8)


----------



## Danjanou

Well would either of you post another pic it's your turn. ;D


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

I haven't posted one since I got the Magach 7, here goes:


----------



## George Wallace

Armoured LandRover?


----------



## Eland

Here's one for ya - I just discovered this one. I had to obscure some text painted on the right front of the vehicle to avoid throwing out a give-away. Any takers?


----------



## George Wallace

Not your turn yet.


----------



## Eland

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted one since I got the Magach 7, here goes:



The picture attached to your post looks one of the RG-series armoured vehicles made by Reumech of South Africa - and damned if I can't remember the proper model number or designation. I just know I've seen it before. Does that count?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Eland, you are very very close... show me the money!


----------



## Trooper Hale

The UN one is the RG 32, the pre-curser for the Nyala and Mamba and the cheaper version as well.
That armoured vehicle is fascinating me though, i really want to know what it is. Is amphibious by the trim vane at the front, engine in the back and with the M60 on the pintle must be dated from the 70's or 80's i'm guessing (its got 1974 on the front but also the shape of the turret and the gun design). I'm dead curious though. Wanna give us a clue?


----------



## larry Strong

I think it's one of the prototypes M114 Lynx with the M85 equiped machine gun turret.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Hale, you got the OMC/Reumech RG32 Scout spot on.  Take 3000kg of vehicle, put in an anemic little Diesel engine, an ancient Chrysler 3 speed auto transmission, the brakes from a Nissan Micra and the hills of Lebanon and the Golan Heights and you have a whole heap of fun!


----------



## Trooper Hale

Command-sense you are going to have to _hold-me-back_! Let me into that drivers seat right NOW! The Golan heights? 3000kg of car? Nissan Micra brakes? Is there a civvie version i could pick up? I'm lacking in far to many broken bones to miss this opportunity. :warstory:
Be almost as good as the driving around in that G-wagon with a bloke who got his driving license in a christmas cracker. 

I was thinking the AFV had some very lynx like features but i know nothing about lynx's and didnt click that they might be related.


----------



## chanman

Hey Eland, want to tell us what the answer is?  ;D


----------



## ironduke57

That´s the XM800T from FMC for the US ARSV program.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## chanman

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> That´s the XM800T from FMC for the US ARSV program.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Ahh, so that's what it is.  Eland hasn't been on in a week.  You want to post the next one?


----------



## ironduke57

chanman said:
			
		

> Ahh, so that's what it is.  Eland hasn't been on in a week.  You want to post the next one?


Sure, why not. I am participating already on 5-6 other forum on AFV pic guessing games so I have enough material. 
-------------------------
So what have we here:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Guy´s say when I should post a hint.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

Ok I give, a hint may help. I first thought Hungarian Toldi or pre war Soviet like the T-26 but suspension is all wrong.


----------



## ironduke57

Okay. It was "frankensteined" by the US.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 3rd Herd

Chaffee turret, looks like one of the airmoble experiments.


----------



## ironduke57

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Chaffee turret, looks like one of the airmoble experiments.



It is an M24 turret and it was an test vehicle, but AFAIK not for airmobility test´s.

edit: @NavyShooter As said it was "build" by the US.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

My guess is Panzer II Luchs, with the 5cm turret, but I'm probably way off base.  Turret does look like an M-24 or M-41 predecessor.

NS


----------



## geo

Panzer II Luchs has a shorter chassis... this one has an extra road wheel....
still... German ww2 style design with staggered road wheels


----------



## ironduke57

geo said:
			
		

> ...
> still... German ww2 style design with staggered road wheels



Not only german style, but german part´s (Roadwheel´s, suspension, track´s, and such) which where captured and the track give away from which german vehicle series this part´s are.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Well, I gave it my best guess....At least I got some of it's heritage correct....

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: The suspension, track´s, roadwheels and such are from an german Sd.Kfz. 8 12ton halftrack.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

So, we have German Roadwheels, tracks and suspenion, an American Project with what appears to be a turret from a heavy armoured car maybe?  A tracked version of the Greyhound?

NS


----------



## geo

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> So, we have German Roadwheels, tracks and suspenion, an American Project with what appears to be a turret from a heavy armoured car maybe?  A tracked version of the Greyhound?
> NS


Posts above..... Sd kfz 8 drive train and a chaffee M24 turret
Just can't find a what they named the little beastie........... M24c2 ?


----------



## Franko

geo said:
			
		

> Posts above..... Sd kfz 8 drive train and a chaffee M24 turret
> Just can't find a what they named the little beastie........... M24c2 ?



How about "mutt"?      ;D

In all seriousness, I've never seen that one before.

Regards


----------



## ironduke57

Well I think this has gone long enough, so I post the answer so we can go on:

AFAIK it was called T26. From SquadronSignal 25 "M-24 Chaffee in action":
"On M24 was fitted with the suspension from a german 12ton prime mover
in a test to determine if this type of suspension would result in any
performance improvement over the standard M24 suspension.
conclusion: no increase in performance, so the project was cancelled"

I would say free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Hmmm..... T26?    whups - defenitively not Soviet


----------



## Trooper Hale

Does anyone else ever feel like that little kid at school who practically jumps out of his seat when the teacher asks the question but then cant give them a proper answer? I feel like that right now. I think i know it but i'm not at all sure.

Its not a little Japanese light tank is it? Model 95-ish ("ish" as in around that number)? I think thats the one i'm thinking of.


----------



## nowhere_man

Looks cheap and like a toy, Is it an Italian medium tank?


----------



## geo

Hale....
If you are looking at the Pic I posted.... IT IS a soviet prewar T26.
if you are talking about the one Ironduke posted, it's a german/US hybrid. Drive train from an old 12 ton halftrack & Chaffee turret...

The tie in is that Ironduke stated the hybrid was, he thought, a T26
and when I looked up the T26.... I got.... what I posted.


----------



## ironduke57

You should always take note of the fact how it is written. "My" T26 is an US test vehicle. (For example the test designation under the Chaffee was developed was T24.) But the pic geo posted is an T-26. The "-" is important. Another good example is the US T54 and the soviet T-54. Completely different vehicles.

It looks irrelevant but it is not.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Ironduke....
Do you have any other "funnys" that you can post?


----------



## ironduke57

geo said:
			
		

> Ironduke....
> Do you have any other "funnys" that you can post?


Sure. Okay then I post another one. This should be easier:

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

Holy photo shop pic of a Leo 1 A5 Batman!

Regards


----------



## larry Strong

Woof Woof     Where's Oddball and his gang


----------



## ironduke57

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Holy photo shop pic of a Leo 1 A5 Batman!
> 
> Regards



Yes it is more or less a Leo 1A5. (Can´t say exactly which under version it is. NO or NO2)
But it is not photoshoped. It is a real pic for an norwegian TV commercial for a lottery.

Do you want to post a new pic?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

Hmmmm.....here's one.


----------



## ironduke57

Interesting perspective. Did you take that pic yourself?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## s23256

OT 64


----------



## Franko

Correct on the ID and no...took it off the web.

You're up Spinaker....

Regards


----------



## s23256

Bear with me if this has been posted already.  I haven't been keeping current with the thread I'm afraid.


----------



## ironduke57

Swedish Bandkanon 1A

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## s23256

Bang on.  You're up


----------



## ironduke57

What have we here?

 Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mortar guy

Swiss Pz 61

MG


----------



## ironduke57

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Swiss Pz 61
> 
> MG



Near, but no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mortar guy

Pz 68?

It's hard to tell with the ghey paint job.

MG


----------



## ironduke57

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Pz 68?
> 
> It's hard to tell with the ghey paint job.
> 
> MG



Bingo! Yes it is a Pz 68. (Track´s with rubber pad´s, No 20mm autocannon and such) 

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mortar guy

Crap, now the pressure's on!

How about this bad boy:

MG


----------



## ironduke57

Prototype/Variant of the japanese Type 73/Type 87?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mortar guy

You're on the right track ironduke...

MG


----------



## ironduke57

Type 99 Ammunition Carrier

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Next time rename the pic before posting.

P1A Erector Launchers

And found here http://www.coldwar.org/articles/50s/pershing_missiles.asp


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Ok this might be an easy one, 

What am I?


----------



## AmmoTech90

Sampson varient of the FV432?

D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

<edited for spelling>

Actually its the FV434 ARV used by REME.







Manufacturer: GKN Defence.

Development. The FV434 is a member of the FV432 family of APC's and is operated by the REME, its primary role is to repair disabled and damaged vehicles, for example changing the complete power pack of a Cheiftain MBT, but it has no recovery capability. The FV434 is unable to handle the powerpack of the challenger MBT so it has been replaced in some armoured units by the Cheiftain ARRV, pending the service of the Challenger ARRV.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Technical specifications
Engine: Rolls Royce K60 No 4 Mk 4F, 2 stroke, 6 cylinder, 
twin crankshaft, multi-fuel. 240bhp @ 3750rpm
Maximum speed: 47kmh (road), 6kmh (water)
Fuel capacity & range: 480 km, 454L
Armament: 1 x 7.62 L7A2 GPMG (1000 rounds) or L1A1 LMG (336 rounds) 2 x 3 Barrel Smoke Dischargers
Combat weight: 17,750 kg
Length: 5.72 m
Width: 2.84m
Height: 1.891m Roof
Armour: 6-12mm
Crew: 4


----------



## AmmoTech90

Right,

Got the name wrong, it's Samson not Sampson...and really the Samson is the name given to the FV106 not the FV434.

Was I close enough?  

Edit because I'm a mong and cant complete sentences...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Right,
> 
> Got the name wrong, it's Samson not Sampson...and really the Samson is the name given to the FV106 version of Alvis.
> 
> Was I close enough?



Yeah I'll give it to you.

You're up now.


----------



## AmmoTech90

The vehicle shouldn't be problem for the experts here...name the missile for full points!

Edit- by that I mean vehicle and missile...


----------



## ronnychoi

Are we allowed to search the internet to name these weapon systems??? I didn't even notice this thread..good thread.


----------



## geo

ronny,
you can use whatever search tool you want to find the answer...
Many of us have our own personal libraries others surf the net - the fun is in the search

Enjoy!

CHIMO!


----------



## ironduke57

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> The vehicle shouldn't be problem for the experts here...name the missile for full points!
> 
> Edit- by that I mean vehicle and missile...



Vigilant on Ferret.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AmmoTech90

That's it Ironduke.

Batterup


----------



## ironduke57

Okay what have we here:






Shouldn´t be too hard.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## muffin

Is that a Geschützwagen III/IV Chassis?


----------



## Mortar guy

406mm SM-54 Kondesator 2P?

MG


----------



## ironduke57

@muffin No.

@Mortar guy Right it is the Kondensator 2P.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Trooper Hale

Sweet Jesus, she is HUGE! Thats not just the angle is it? That thing is actually that massive isnt it? wow.
And the ferret? I had no idea they did that. Wouldnt have the thought the little bugger would be able to support that much weight.


----------



## geo

Fixint the turret onto a Ferret was one thing we didn't do over here but, we did mount some with the SS11B ATGM.

Played around with the simulator while it was still around..... quite the arcade game - gawd but you had to get control of the rocket from the get go.... else it was up, up and awaaaaay!!!


----------



## Trooper Hale

We had the turret on our later ferrets, but we definately didnt have a massive arse missle hanging off the roof!
They'r a great little vehicle from what i've seen and experianced while playing around with them. We had an SSM in the Regiment who used to get really passionate and say we should still be using them or at least a varient of them. He loved the little things.
Sorry to stray you all off course.


----------



## geo

No worries Hale.
The Ferret was a nice compact piece of Kit. Fast, quiet, agile and able to get outa trouble as quickly as it got into it.  The key thing that required adapting to was the steering wheel that was mounted "above" instead of forward.... odd


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok,

Here's my go at things, it's probably an easy one, and since I'm way out of my lane here, I'll stand by for the return fire.

So, here goes.


----------



## Trooper Hale

I'm smashing my head against the desk! I know this, its German but i cant figure it out!

Edit: YES! K-Wagen / Kolossal-Wagen / Grosskampfwagen Super Heavy Breakthrough Tank
http://www.achtungpanzer.com/1stpzs.htm

The power of google, its evil but faster then finding a book that is MIA somewhere in this house


----------



## NavyShooter

Not bad....took a total of 8:33 to get that one....I guess I need to find more obscure sources to play this game with you guys.

NavyShooter


----------



## Mud

It's been quiet, hope I'm not jumping the que....


----------



## NavyShooter

German based on G-36's, not sure beyond that...

NS


----------



## Mud

Nope, not German


----------



## ironduke57

Spanish Fox-15D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mud

You are very close ...


----------



## ironduke57

Hmm. I am quite sure that that is the same vehicle.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mud

Hey Ironduke57 you actually may have it, it is a Eisna MM1A mechanical mule, but that may be the Spanish name for a Fox 1.5D but is it originally a German design?  Anyone know?


----------



## NavyShooter

Duke, 

Yours is all wrong!  There's no trailer.  It can't possibly be the same.



NS


(just kidding ok...)


----------



## ironduke57

Mud said:
			
		

> Hey Ironduke57 you actually may have it, it is a Eisna MM1A mechanical mule, but that may be the Spanish name for a Fox 1.5D but is it originally a German design?  Anyone know?



I think your souce mislabeled it as this one is the MM-1A:
- http://www.revistanaval.com/armada/tear/mm1a.htm

And as far as my source go it is not in anyway related to us.

@NavyShooter  :threat:


----------



## ironduke57

Okay what have we here:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: It´s russian.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## muffin

Looks like an SU - maybe an 85?


----------



## ironduke57

SU yes, but not 85.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## smitty66

Is it an SU 100?


----------



## ironduke57

Look at the barrel. Does that really look like an 100mm cannon? Look at the roadwheels/tracks. Look they if they are from an T-34(On which the SU-100(and SU-85,too) are based on.) No, no SU-100. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mortar guy

SU-76i on a captured German chassis?

MG


----------



## Danjanou

No it’s not the SU 76i (Aka the SU121), it had 6 road wheels and the one in the photo has five, and the shape of the jury rigged armoured box on the SU76i was slightly different, not as high or boxy.  Also not the SU 76m obviously, nor the SU 122. 

I first thought it may be the SU 152 but doesn’t quite match, nor not the ISU -152 nor the less known SU 14 or ISU 130

That exhausts both my less than complete knowledge of Soviet Assault Guns and Google-fu. I admit I’m stumped.


----------



## ironduke57

SU-76i, SU-76m, SU-122, SU-152, ISU-152, SU-14, ISU-130? 7xNo. 

All are to big. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mortar guy

Got it! It's a GAZ-74. Also known as a SU-57b.

Thanks for the hints.

MG


----------



## Danjanou

I think you're right. I thought that slim barrel might have been the Soviet 57mm anti tank gun, but I wasn't aware they built any Assault gun versions of it, just the towed one and a coupl of hundred T-34/57 tank hunter versions.

http://www.battlefield.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=43


----------



## ironduke57

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Got it! It's a GAZ-74. Also known as a SU-57b.
> 
> Thanks for the hints.
> 
> MG


Right your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Cloud Cover

Odd collection of vehicles:


----------



## NavyShooter

Shermans with some kind of stretched trunnion for mounting an improved gun?

Not sure what the other vehicles are, but I see what appears to be a Mortar tube sticking out of vehicle # 2141, and the vehicle behind the 2nd sherman appears to have a radar, so a fire-finder support vehicle for a mobile mortar battery?

Ok, back to the Sherman.

M-50?  Same High Vel 75mm gun from the French AMX-13 tank?

http://www.mheaust.com.au/IDF/Gallery/M4/MVC-006S.JPG

Nope. 

Got it.



> M-60 (HVMS)
> 
> M-60 is an Israeli modification of the M-50 and M-51 variant of the Sherman main battle tanks. In this version, the French gun is replaced by a 60mm HVMS gun, for use as a heavy support vehicle, and the engine is replaced with a variant of the same engine used in the Stingray tank.
> Israeli HVMS (Hyper Velocity Medium Suppor) 60mm gun (as on M113 HVMS APC) was fitted in Sherman tanks that Israeli supplied to Chilean army. The HVMS gun was a small 60mm gun that provided high velocity kinetic energy projectiles to penetrate unheard of amounts of armour at considerable ranges.



http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapons/vehicles/tanks/sherman/M-60.html







The other vehicles are Piranas?

I stand by my assessment on them, Mortar Vehicle, and C3 or Counter-battery radar vehicle?

NS


----------



## Cloud Cover

NavyShooter- that is correct. 

It is pretty amazing that the Sherman has survived for so long. In the link that you provided to Isaeli-weapons.com, there are several dozen Shermans in 1 picture with very long barrelled guns. Are those Super Shermans with 105's, or are they very long barrelled 75mm's?


----------



## larry Strong

Yes she is a venerable piece of kit. The ones with the long barrel and muzzle brake are the "Super Shermans" or also known as the "Isherman"


----------



## NavyShooter

In keeping with the sherman theme...


----------



## ironduke57

I would say "Trail Blazer" from Israel.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Here is a new one:





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Semovente 149/40


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Semovente 149/40



Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Ok lets try this one...could be easy


----------



## ironduke57

T-10M

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

And what´s this?





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

M-114?


----------



## ironduke57

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> M-114?



No. Wrong continent.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mud

Japanese Type 74 APC....and if I get it right I have no Idea what to post but I'll find something....


----------



## ironduke57

Mud said:
			
		

> Japanese Type 74 APC....and if I get it right I have no Idea what to post but I'll find something....



It´s a Type 73 (in this case with added swim kit), but okay. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mud

Ok let's try this one...


----------



## Trooper Hale

Haha, the L for learner plate on the front is gold. I could be very much mistaken here but i think its Australian. I've seen something very similiar in the tank museum at Pucka. Then again, i've been wrong before and i'll be wrong again i'm sure!


----------



## Mud

Now there's a bit of detail I did'nt notice, but no, it's not Aussie.....


----------



## Mud

You learn something everyday, that RAAC museum looks very good, I'll have to bookmark it for any future travel down under.


----------



## geo

Heh.... boatshaped.... South african
Looks like an early version of the Casspir.


----------



## Mud

It does have a Casspir look to it, but no not South African....


----------



## larry Strong

The answer might be in order so we can move on.


----------



## Mud

What Ironduke did'nt get it? Well it's a Rhodesian army Crocodile, a kind of civie-based Caspir.


----------



## ironduke57

Mud said:
			
		

> What Ironduke did'nt get it? Well it's a Rhodesian army Crocodile, a kind of civie-based Caspir.


  Nobody is perfect and who know´s Rhodesia. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Rice0031

Hey,

I know it's not my turn, but I saw these the other day and wondered what they were. I took a few snap shots. Maybe you "experts" can ID it for me


----------



## ironduke57

M1117.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Rice0031

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## ironduke57

Be welcome.
------------------------------------------
What have we here:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: It is one of three prototype´s and one of the other prototype´s was selected for serial production.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## HItorMiss

AMX10RC?

French Armoured Recce Vehicle with a 105mm main gun


----------



## ironduke57

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> AMX10RC?
> 
> French Armoured Recce Vehicle with a 105mm main gun



No. Wrong continent.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## HItorMiss

Looks similar hahahah....Damn I need to spend more time on the specialst level of the sim


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

I'd say a Reumech prototype for ROOIKAT 90, not selected in favour of the 8 wheel version.


----------



## ironduke57

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> I'd say a Reumech prototype for ROOIKAT 90, not selected in favour of the 8 wheel version.



Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Here it is.  Some markings removed to enhance the challenge...


----------



## ironduke57

German LUNA X-2000.

- http://www.army-technology.com/projects/luna/

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

6 minutes, Ironduke... you are slipping!

Your turn.


----------



## ironduke57

Planes, UAV´s and such are not really my area. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Okay what´s this:

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AmmoTech90

Marder 2.

D


----------



## ironduke57

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Marder 2.
> 
> D



Good. I really thought that would take longer. 

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AmmoTech90

It looked Teutonic...


----------



## ironduke57

Light Multirole Vehicle "Panther"
----------------------------------------------------
A shame that the Marder2 hasn´t gone in production. 
I couldn´t find a english source for information about it on the fast.
Pix:
- http://www.fortunecity.de/wolkenkratzer/firelli/95/marder2.htm
- http://www.panzerbaer.de/types/bw_spz_marder_2-a.htm
Text:
- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marder_2 (For people who can read german.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AmmoTech90

Correct,

Slammed in the British media as being a battlefied limo for officers while troops are going without body armour...


----------



## ironduke57

What´s that?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

The Centaur

This Landrover was half Stage1 and half light tank. The front end was all Solihull's finest but the rear was a shortened version of the Scorpion light tank tracked bogie. The resulting half-track had a very high payload and formidable offroad potential but didn't attract military orders, so the project was stopped in 1980 after one more prototype had been built with 110 front end.

6 prototypes of this superb vehicles were built. On the first 2, P1 and P2 work begun on October 1978, the other 4 at about one month intervals. P1 to P3 were right hand drive, the other 3 left hand drive. P1 and P4 were 12 Volts, the other combined 12/24 Volts. All were initially designed as softtops.

They suffered many problems even being straight from the standard line for most parts. The repeatedly suffered power losses, front prop shaft faillures and burnt clutches were reported. Front axle half shafts failed often but could be traced back to a faulty design. Steering on road at very high speeds was superb. In slow goin and offroad the vehicle is horribly directionless which is quite obvious as the tracks do not help in steering. The tracks have no return rollers, so at any speed they hit the bottom of body. The noise is deafening, LR measured 108 decibels! Also the vibrations are very annoying, causing the rear differential mounting to crack. Most of these problems would have been solveable but the British army could not decide on placing a large order. Meanwhile the airlifted units and rapid ground forces gained importance and no other army wanted to take the sirk of buying them first.







...

P5, completed in late summer 79' was mainly used as demonstrator. It was seen on exercise in Germany and was trialled with an anti-personnel mine discharger. In spring of 1980 it got a 20mm cannon fitted on a cargo bed. Later is was flown to the Persian Gulf for more demonstartions. Today it belongs to the Tank Museum in Bovington. This the one shown in the picture above (Billings 1998)


----------



## NavyShooter

If I'm right, then is it my turn?






Probably waay easy for you gurus....but obscure enough for me.

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Yes you are right it is the Laird Centaur and so you where next.

I give someone else a chance to get your new one first.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Sigs Pig

I'll bite, the Light tank M22 Locust....
Took me awhile but it was fun nailing it down!

ME


----------



## NavyShooter

Ayup.  M-22 Locust.

Your turn!

NS


----------



## FEEOP042

Try this one.


042 Forever


----------



## FEEOP042

I just seen my mistake but which one is it?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Norwegian AEV?


----------



## FEEOP042

Country right AEV right since I left it on the title. It is the AEV 2.5


----------



## FEEOP042

This one?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

What am I?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

FEEOP042 said:
			
		

> This one?



Hmm... another aev?  ;D


----------



## FEEOP042

Yes it is the one that we need to buy. It is the AEV3


----------



## ironduke57

@FEEOP042 It´s the Pionierpanzer 3 (KODIAK , PiPz 3, in swiss "Geniepanzer 3") from Rheinmetall. 
@Nfld Sapper Ulan/Pizarro/ASCOD

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Try this one out FEEOP042


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> @FEEOP042 It´s the Pionierpanzer 3 (KODIAK , PiPz 3, in swiss "Geniepanzer 3") from Rheinmetall.
> @Nfld Sapper Ulan/Pizarro/ASCOD
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Correct


----------



## FEEOP042

trojon british army


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Damn that was quick, less than 1 min.


----------



## FEEOP042

Thanks I had it down loaded earlier...lol


----------



## Nfld Sapper

>

That thing looks nasty like that.  ;D


----------



## FEEOP042

It is but they should get rid of the facine it is nothing but a pain in the a** to have on the veh like that more trouble then it is worth.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

BTW your up ironduke


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: Look for the numberplate.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mud

Italian armoured car - Fiat- Terni?


----------



## ironduke57

Mud said:
			
		

> Italian armoured car - Fiat- Terni?


Yes. And its designation was AFAIK Tipo Tripoli.

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mud

Can't believe I got that one, found it on a scale model gallery!  Give me a minute and I'll come up with something...


----------



## larry Strong

Mud said:
			
		

> Can't believe I got that one, found it on a *scale model gallery*!  Give me a minute and I'll come up with something...



That's were I was looking, just not the right one I guess.


----------



## Mud

Maybe this one is better known that I think, but's it's cool in a weird sort of way...


----------



## ironduke57

I am not sure if this just an photoshoped photo or 3d model, but the real thing looks IMO butt ugly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Or its a concept pic


----------



## Mud

The puking icon rocks!


----------



## Mud

I suspect a touched up pic of a prototype or pre-production machine, because...and here's a hint...it's supposed to enter production, according to the manufacturer, this month.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Feels South African, no?


----------



## Mud

No not South African..


----------



## Mud

And great site you have there, milnewstbay, interesting reading.


----------



## andpro

It's a Grizzly APC by Blackwater USA. I recognized the picture from the CF Facebook group. Here is the link to the manufacturer's web site: http://www.blackwaterusa.com/armored/


----------



## Mud

That's the one , I figure it's a matter of time before these guys have their own MBT....


----------



## andpro

I don't know if this one has been done yet but lets giv'er a try.


----------



## Jon-G

Is that an early Canaidan GM/Ford Armoured vehicle? circa 1935?

[Edit: added the date.]


----------



## andpro

Nope not at all.


----------



## BernDawg

It's Polish, WZ34-1


----------



## andpro

yes thats correct.


----------



## BernDawg

Boo-Yaah!
Here we go.


----------



## larry Strong

Its a Valentine tank, though not a version I recognise


----------



## BernDawg

It's a predecessor.  Still looking for the proper name.


----------



## larry Strong

Making me work are you  A9 Cruiser tank

http://www.geocities.com/Pentagon/Quarters/7413/a9cruiser.html


Thanks, Learnt something new today


----------



## BernDawg

You got 'er Larry.  Take it away.


----------



## larry Strong

Cool...been hanging onto this one for awhile.
What is it and whats the chassis off of?


----------



## Bane

The chasis looks like it's from an Czechoslovakian  LT 38, I don't know the varient though


----------



## larry Strong

That's worth a 1/2 mark, not a Czechoslovakian vehicle though.


----------



## Bane

So the chasis is right...now for the hard part. 


Great find , I was shocked at the age of the chasis because of the more modern look of the over all design.  The gun system on top, at a quick glance, looks like it could be at home on a stryker.  I'll pick up trying to figure the rest out tomorrow after my exam, but i'm sure someone else will nab it by then.  

Chasis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_38(t)


----------



## geo

Hmm.... some of those LT38s went to Peru.....???


----------



## larry Strong

Wrong continent, stay where you were just not Czech. Got to go to work will be back in 8 or so hours.


----------



## larry Strong

We have/had a winter vehicle built by the same country.


----------



## Black Watch

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> We have/had a winter vehicle built by the same country.


BV-206?


----------



## ironduke57

Swedish Pbv 301

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Swedish Pbv 301
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



I figured you would get it
http://www.pansarmuseet.se/301.htm


----------



## ironduke57

What have we here:







Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

No one an Idea?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Looked for a bit yesterday, but it's not the right roadwheels or front end for an SDKFZ-250 or 251 variant, and the track doesn't look right either.  

I have no idea where to go with it from there.

NS


----------



## larry Strong

Austrian I think!


----------



## ironduke57

It is not base on the 250/251 serie´s, but it is german.

Hint: It is findable on IMO well known webpage about german WWII stuff.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

3.7cm Selbstfahrlafette L/70



> In early 1935, Waffenamt ordered Rheinmetall-Borsig to develop 37mm L/70 self-propelled gun. It was to be mounted in a new vehicle based on the chassis of 3-ton Hansa-Loyd-Goliath Zugkraftwagen. Armament consisted of 37mm L/70 gun and two 7.92mm MG 34, mounted in a turret. Only single prototype was produced in late 1936 and was extensively tested by the cavalry units.


----------



## NavyShooter

So, on the presumption that I got it right, here's an obscure museum piece...






Hope it's harder for you guys to find this time than my last ones!

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

Landsverk Anti II. In Finnish Service 

 Swedish company Landsverk developed L-62 design during 1941-42 by lengthening the hull of the L-60/m-36 tank (see HU010 Toldi) and mounting the excellent 40mm Bofors anti-aircraft cannon (40 ItK/38). In 1942 Finland purchased six and used them in an anti aircraft battery attached to their armoured brigade.

Hungary also used a variation on the Ost front known as the Nimrod.


Some better pictures


----------



## NavyShooter

Well done!

Your turn!

NS


----------



## Danjanou

That one should have been obscure, however by fluck one of the refernce books I use for WW2 wargaming was sitting reight beside the computer. When I saw the hooked cross on the tank beside it....easy.  8)

Give me a bit. so I can try and stump you guys.


----------



## Danjanou

Real easy ones so I’ll try two. Extra point for what army, when where etc.






and


----------



## larry Strong

Second photo does not appear to be showing up


----------



## geo

The vehicle looks like something cobbled together by the emerging state of Israel .... but the tire treads look more recent - like something out of South Africa or Rhodesia...

Some similarities to the Rhodesian Bullet (IFV)


----------



## geo

This strange vehicle was a one-off example,  built by intrepid Selous Scouts engineers and it began life as a Unimog.  The design was copied from a West German APC and the vehicle saw service exclusively with the famed Selous Scouts regiment.   The vehicle was not mine protected, but certainly had ballistic protection against all small arms fire.  The weapons visible are Belgian belt-fed 7.62mm MAG light machine guns.  Photo credit: Chick Van Moerkerken.

Rhodesian 

Both ZANLA and ZIPRA forces made extensive use of  anti-tank landmines and the Rhodesian authorities soon began to look for ways to counter the troop and equipment losses that land mine blasts and vehicle ambushes were beginning to have.   Mandatory, comprehensive sanctions  applied against the Rhodesian government by the United Nations made it impossible for the Rhodesians to acquire suitable armoured vehicles, so vehicles were designed and produced locally.


----------



## geo

How about...............

What is it, what was it derived from and who made/operated them
(or was this a one of?)


----------



## Danjanou

geo said:
			
		

> This strange vehicle was a one-off example,  built by intrepid Selous Scouts engineers and it began life as a Unimog.  The design was copied from a West German APC and the vehicle saw service exclusively with the famed Selous Scouts regiment.   The vehicle was not mine protected, but certainly had ballistic protection against all small arms fire.  The weapons visible are Belgian belt-fed 7.62mm MAG light machine guns.  Photo credit: Chick Van Moerkerken.




Correct Geo based (without authorization) on the German UR416 and used extensively by the Selou’s Scouts. 

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.africancrisis.org/images/pig.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.africancrisis.org/photos6.asp&h=359&w=500&sz=25&hl=en&start=17&tbnid=nPiJKpYr9dd1LM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drhodesian%2Barmour%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


I've also fixed the second pic.


----------



## Danjanou

geo said:
			
		

> How about...............
> 
> What is it, what was it derived from and who made/operated them
> (or was this a one of?)



Rhodesian Security Forces Kudu 

Developed locallyfrom a land rover. Preceding versions were the Pookie, Leopard, Cougar, and Rhino. Users including the Rhodesian Army and BSAP, during the Bush War.

http://www.africancrisis.org/photos5.asp


----------



## geo

Ayup....

KUDU - Mine and ambush protected vehicle
The KUDU armoured vehicle was based on a Land Rover and provided protection from both AK-47 rounds and land mine blasts.  The armoured hull was mated to an existing long wheel base chassis.   The external cladding (mounted approximately 150mm from the steel hull) was designed to "tumble" incoming rounds.  Note the roll cage and bullet-resistant glass for both driver and passengers. A non-mine protected variant of the KUDU was produced for the BSA Police to use in urban areas.  Photo credit: Chick Van Moerkerken.


The Rhodesians developed a whole lot of "funnies" to adress problems they came across.

Veyr creative these gents.


----------



## Danjanou

Well I guess I'm up again, but now that I fixed my second pic above we'll stay with that one.


----------



## geo

The 7TP was the Polish light tank of the Second World War. A development of the British Vickers 6-ton, it was significantly better than the contemporary German designs, notably the Panzer I and Panzer II. A standard tank of the Polish Army during the Polish Defensive War of 1939, its production never exceeded 140 pieces. Its chassis was used as the base for C7P artillery tractor.


----------



## ironduke57

geo said:
			
		

> The 7TP was the Polish light tank of the Second World War. A development of the British Vickers 6-ton, it was significantly better than the contemporary German designs, notably the Panzer I and Panzer II. A standard tank of the Polish Army during the Polish Defensive War of 1939, its production never exceeded 140 pieces. Its chassis was used as the base for C7P artillery tractor.



No. That´s an T-26 Model 1933 used in the spanish civil war. The gun shield on the turret front is round, not angular. But all this vickers 6ton clone´s look very similar.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

Yup, even got the country in use (I was going to toss up one of the Finnish ones but found this pic at the last moment). Ok you're up.


----------



## ironduke57

This one could take a bit longer.  ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

IIRC it would be one of Three prototypes for the Kampfpanzer 3 derived from the Leo 2 chassis, mid eighties time frame.  There was another prototype that mounted 2 x 120 mm, same as the Leo 2 A4.


----------



## ironduke57

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> IIRC it would be one of Three prototypes for the Kampfpanzer 3 derived from the Leo 2 chassis, mid eighties time frame.  There was another prototype that mounted 2 x 120 mm, same as the Leo 2 A4.



No. Has nothing to do with them.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## time expired

Could it be the US Army`s T 28 heavy tank prototype.


----------



## ironduke57

time expired said:
			
		

> Could it be the US Army`s T 28 heavy tank prototype.



No. Hint: The last guess was on the right continent.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

I looked at the T-28, and it had twin tracks, and a much different gun mantlet.  

The LMG on the pic looks MG-3/MG-42-ish, so I was thinking German Leapord Variant as well, but I'm out of ideas now...

NS


----------



## Black Watch

looks sweedish...


----------



## ironduke57

That MG is derived from the MG-42, but is no related to the MG3.
It is not swedish.

Hint: The producer speak some sort of german, but they are no german´s.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Jammer

M-48 mod Jagdpanzer?


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok,

I'm going to call it an MG-710, and call the tank either a Marder or a Leo hull with a 120mm gun in it.

Probably Swiss.

Not much more than that from me...my googlefu is weak, and after an hour or so of looking, I'm out of ideas.

NS


----------



## vonGarvin

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Hint: The producer speak some sort of german, but *they are no german´s*.


Are they Bavarians then?  :rofl:

OK, so either Swiss or Austrian (I doubt that they are Liechtensteiners or Luxemburgers).  I also doubt that they are Elsaßisch.  


Swabians?  ;D


----------



## ironduke57

Jammer said:
			
		

> M-48 mod Jagdpanzer?



No.



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> I'm going to call it an MG-710, and call the tank either a Marder or a Leo hull with a 120mm gun in it.
> 
> Probably Swiss.
> 
> Not much more than that from me...my googlefu is weak, and after an hour or so of looking, I'm out of ideas.
> 
> NS



Not Marder or Leo based. I am not quite sure MG it has, but it is an 7,5mm MG so probably an MG51.
It is swiss and it could be equipped with an 120mm cannon.



			
				Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> I think that gun is a 105mm.  The fume extractor is an angular/straight cylinder in the same style as M68/L7, not "meshed in" like most of the 120mm Rheinmetall fume extractors.  Also, the ring just in front of the fume extractor looks almost exactly like the L7/M68 ring that threads on to hold the fume extractor in place.  I think it is some sort of early 1980's Jagdpanzer Kanone upgrade, based on the Jaguar/Jagdpanzer Kanone/Rakete hull - look at the hull length and number of angulations on the skirts, there is only room for the 5 roadwheel pairs that this vehicle had, not the 7 that Leopard 1 has, plus the right side (from inside the veh) of the hull top is angled similar to the early Jaguar 1 HOT model.
> 
> Going by your hints, and thinking of some of the residents of that area and their desire for mostly "defensive use" weapons I am going to say that it may be a Swiss variant.
> 
> So, my answer:
> 
> Experimental Swiss version of Jagdpanzer Kanone-105mm, upgrade from the original 90mm version.



This prototype had an 105mm L7 cannon, but an 120mm cannon could also installed. It is not related with the german Jagdpanzer series.



			
				Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> Are they Bavarians then?  :rofl:
> 
> OK, so either Swiss or Austrian (I doubt that they are Liechtensteiners or Luxemburgers).  I also doubt that they are Elsaßisch.
> 
> Swabians?  ;D



 ;D No. It´s swiss.

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: Added pic.


----------



## Trooper Hale

If nothing else its a beautiful looking vehicle...but then again, thats what i say to all the armoured ladies.


----------



## from darkness lite

Is it the: CV 90120 Light Tank/Tank Destroyer with 120 mm gun (experimental)?????? (CV9040 variant built in Switzerland)

Cheers: FDL


----------



## ironduke57

No. 

Hint: This one was developed in the early 80´s. The company who built it developed some tracked vehicles in there history, but never sold one.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## from darkness lite

Please do with any available links...

Even with my access to a large recognition database I'm stumped (However my subordinates inform me that's not too difficult ;D)

Cheers FDL


----------



## NavyShooter

Please. 

I'm stumped too.  For a sailor playing an army game though, I don't feel so bad.

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Okay. It´s the MOWAG "Taifun".

That should clear most questions:
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b24/hybenamon/LAND/ARMOR/MISC/Taifun-1.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b24/hybenamon/LAND/ARMOR/MISC/Taifun-2.jpg

Free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Trooper Hale

That was brilliant, searching through every book on armour i have, googling "Taifun, Mowag, Tank-destroyer" and generally doing a 'nana i still cant find anything beyond what you gave us and some forum where they very briefly discussed it.
What happened to it? Was the armour as thin as they say it was?
Thanks for that, was great


----------



## NavyShooter

There.

Finally found it.

http://www.modellboard.de/thread.php?threadid=5967&sid=2cfb70e29f523534b2c7b318cc50db49&page=88

Good german...far better than mine (grade 9...)

NS


----------



## rmacqueen

Your hints led me to MOWAG but couldn't find anything.  Good one


----------



## larry Strong

You do know your tanks


----------



## vonGarvin

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> You do know your tanks


What are the odds of a German knowing alot about tanks?   :tank:

;D


----------



## ironduke57

Hale said:
			
		

> ... What happened to it?...



No one bought it so it died.



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> There.
> 
> Finally found it.
> 
> http://www.modellboard.de/thread.php?threadid=5967&sid=2cfb70e29f523534b2c7b318cc50db49&page=88
> 
> Good german...far better than mine (grade 9...)
> 
> NS



That´s also an mil stuff guessing game in which I also participate. I have also used it on at least one other english speaking forum.



			
				rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Your hints led me to MOWAG but couldn't find anything.  Good one



MOWAG redesigned there webpage sometime ago. Before that it and there other older project´s could be seen on there page.



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> You do know your tanks



Just a question of training and sources.

@Captain Sensible   

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

No one interested in this free turn? Well okay this one should be easier.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Trooper Hale

It looks like a JagdTiger with a funny looking twin barrels. Wish the photo was bigger. I cant really figure that out at all, except that all i can think of is Jagdtiger thats been fiddled in photo shop.
I am an idiot though...


----------



## ironduke57

Hale said:
			
		

> It looks like a JagdTiger with a funny looking twin barrels. Wish the photo was bigger. I cant really figure that out at all, except that all i can think of is Jagdtiger thats been fiddled in photo shop.
> I am an idiot though...



Not it is no Jagdtiger. It is not even german. And that thing was real, not photoshoped.
And if you are an idiot ... I can´t decide that from here.  ;D j/k

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

I looked at the tracks and though *ruskie* and with a quick look, it's a variant of the KV series.



> KV-7 Heavy Turretless Tank (Variant II)
> 
> A second variant of the turretless KV-7 was being worked on practically parallel with the first variant KV-7. It also mounted multiple guns: its armament consisted of two coaxially mounted ZiS-5 76 mm Tank Cannons. In addition, the tank was armed with two 7.62 mm DT machine-guns: frontal and rear-facing. The ammunition supply for both main guns was 150 rounds. As has already been stated, at the end of December 1941 the vehicle, under the designation KV-7, was sent to Moscow for testing, which was conducted in the presence of K. I. Voroshilov, chief of GABTU I. Fedorenko, and Chief of GAU N. N. Voronov. As in the case of the first variant, this tank was recognized as unsuitable (preference was given to the KV-8 flamethrower tank). J. Stalin, to whom a copy of the test results was sent, responded, "Who needs three cannons? It would be better to mount one, but good one," which put a halt to the idea of a multiple-gunned KV.


----------



## ironduke57

Good. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Oh, and on a humerous note, I photoshopped this image together...figure those who recognize it will be amused....as a point of interest, there's a new version being built and sold as Semi-Auto only, and it's available in Canada.






NS


----------



## Mike Baker

Now that is an odd weapon (yes I know, photoshopped). Can't waite for the story on that one


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Top:  StG-44 with FNC1 butt, pistol grip, back and foresight.

Bottom:  StG-44 with C8 collapsable butt, Picatinny top rail with EO-Tech sight, C7 back and foresight.  Notice you kept the FN pistol grip though...

Nice.


----------



## CougarKing

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> NS



It looks like a French-made Renault FT-17 Tank from World War I and early WW2, namely German Invasion of France in 1940, but the threads/wheels of an FT-17 aren't as big the one in the picture. It could also be one of those poorly made World War II-era Italian or Japanese tanks like the Type 89 "Ha-Go". 

Could it also be a 1940s French Army Hotchkiss-39 Medium tank? Other than that, I'm out of ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## NavyShooter

Cougar,

Close, right country, right manufacture, wrong model...it was a contemporary of the type 89...which wasn't being built fast enough.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

> Renault NC27 "Otsu" Light Tank
> Introduced Year : 1930
> Weight : 8.5 ton
> Dimensions: 4.41 x 1.71 x 2.14(h) m
> Armor (max) : 30 mm
> Speed (max) : 20 km/hr
> Engine : Gasoline Engine 60 PS/2000 rpm
> Armaments : 6.5 mm MG x 1 or 37 mm Gun x 1
> Crew : 2
> Origin : France
> Imported Qty : Approx. 10
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Though the production of Type 89 Medium Tank had already started, they were small numbers and not enough to form the Japanese tank force. So, the IJA imported tanks of Renault new model - NC. Imported NC tanks were deployed in the 1st Tank Unit in Kurume.


----------



## ironduke57

What´s this ;D:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

That is what I could use in Ottawa traffic right now.  Where in Germany can I buy this Volkswagen "Frettchen"?


----------



## ironduke57

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That is what I could use in Ottawa traffic right now.  Where in Germany can I buy this Volkswagen "Frettchen"?


You could ask the BWB or directly at VW.  

The "Frettchen" (Ferret) is an proposal from VW for the GFF (Geschützte Führungs-und Funktionsfahrzeuge) competition in category II. 
(Cat. I - 5 t (Wolf, Gavial), Cat. II 5 - 10 t (Caracal, Eagle IV, Frettchen), Cat. III 10 - 13 t (Duro III/Yak, Dingo 2), Cat. IV >13 t (Boxer))

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

OK



[Edit:  Sorry about the format.  It was the quickest way I could get that picture out of a presentation.]


----------



## ironduke57

BMP-2?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

Not BMP 2


----------



## perry

BMP 1


----------



## ironduke57

BRM-1K


----------



## George Wallace

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> BRM-1K



Correct!

Once again over to you.


----------



## ironduke57

What´s this?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

Looks like an M113 variant for a SP Gun of some sort.  My google-fu must be down, because I have been unable to find ANYTHING....


----------



## ironduke57

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> Looks like an M113 variant for a SP Gun of some sort.


O`RLY? ;D



			
				Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> My google-fu must be down, because I have been unable to find ANYTHING....


It is findable on the net.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

Now I've got to keep looking!


----------



## ironduke57

Another Pic.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

A "Funny" on a M113 Chassis, with M113 Dvr Hatch and CC hatch off of a Lynx (perhaps M114).  A prototype for sure.


----------



## ironduke57

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A "Funny" on a M113 Chassis, with M113 Dvr Hatch and CC hatch off of a Lynx (perhaps M114).  A prototype for sure.


As said it is based on the M113. It´s development was finished and it was up for sell, but no one bought it.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Is it one of these?

Just trying to narrow my search down...

NS



> AIFV
> AIFV [Low Profile Weapon M129] - 20mm cannon
> AIFV [Low Profile Weapon KBA] - 25mm cannon
> AIFV [Low Profile Weapon Rh 202] - 20mm cannon
> AIFV [Low Profile Weapon .50] - .50 calibre MG
> AIFV [Turreted 25mm Cannon] - Final development vehicle
> AIFV-B-25 - Belgian Army MICV version
> AIFV-B-50 - Belgian Army IFV version
> AIFV-B-ATK - Belgian Army Milan ATGM armed version
> AIFV-B-CP - Belgian Army command post version
> Arisgator - M113 modified for the seaborne landing role
> ARV(L) - Recovery variant of the M113 family used by Canada and Australia
> Atilgan - Turkish M113 fitted with stinger missile mount
> Battar - Fitted with twin recoilless rifles in an overhead mount
> CM-21 - Series of Taiwanese produced versions
> Composite Hull Project - Experimental hull construction
> EIFV aka Egyptian Infantry Fighting Vehicle Light - A hybrid vehicle utilising the two-man Bradley turret
> Elevated TOW System - Danish experimental TOW mounting
> FeurleitPanzer 63 - Swiss artillery fire control vehicle
> Fire Support Combat Vehicle - Modified M113 fitted with 105mm howitzer in casemate mount
> Fire Support Combat Vehicle [Graztl concept] - Original concept with 105mm mounted over lhs track
> G-5 - Israeli Army variant
> G-6 aka Zelda - Israeli Army variant
> G-7 aka Zelda II - Israeli Army variant
> Geniepanzer 63 - Swiss M113 with dozer blade
> Hovet - M163 in israeli Army service
> IAFV [Version 1] - 0.50 & 7.62mm machine-guns
> IAFV [Version 2] - 0.50 in remote control mount
> IAFV [Version 3] - 20mm in remote control mount
> IFVL aka Infantry Fighting Vehicle Light - light infantry fighting vehicle featuring a one-man turret
> K-200 aka KIFV - Series of Korean vehicles based on the AIFV
> Lynx - M113 C&R in Canadian service
> Luchs - M113 C&R in Netherlands service
> M106 - 4.2inch mortar portee
> M106A1 - 4.2inch mortar portee
> M106SP - Spanish Army mortar vehicle
> M106A1IT - M106A1 in Italian Army Service
> M113
> M113 [7.62mm minigun]
> M113 [20mm HS820]
> M113 [25mm Upgrade] - M113 fitted with Delco turret [USA]
> M113 [A-Frame] - Vietnam field modification
> M113 [AN/TPS-25]
> M113 [AN/TPS-33]
> M113 [AN/MPQ4] - Fitted with AN/MPQ4 mortar locating radar
> M113 [AN/PPS-4]
> M113 [AN/PPS-5]
> M113 [Armoured Assault Vehicle]
> M113 [Dart] - Dart ATGM system fitted
> M113 [Dozer] - Fitted with a dozer blade
> M113 [Fitters vehicle] aka M579
> M113 [Fox] - Fitted with Fox turret
> M113 [Gas Turbine] - fitted with gas turbine engine
> M113 [Green Archer]
> M113 [Integrated Command Station] - aka Stoner Turret
> M113 [Knappich HS-30 turret]
> M113 [LCTS90 turret]
> M113 [Rarden] - Fitted with Peake 30mm turret
> M113 [Rh10 turret]
> M113 [SS-11 variant 1] - Rear of hull built up
> M113 [SS-11 variant 2] - Right-centre rotating missile mount
> M113 [Waterjet Propulsion kit]
> M113 [XM175] - grenade launcher in pot-belly open turret
> M113 [ZU-23] - Lebanese modified fire support vehicle
> M113 ACAV
> M113 AVLB [1] - 33' span front-mounted bridge
> M113 AVLB [2] - 30' span rear-mounted scissors bridge
> M113 C&R - Series of smaller vehicles utilising M113 components
> M113 Grasshopper
> M113 Porcupine
> M113A - Australian armoured personnel carrier variant
> M113A [Milan] - Milan portee variant of the M113A
> M113A [Recoilless Rifle] - Rcoilless rifle portee version of the M113A
> M113A1 - New diesel engine
> M113A1 [Air Defence - Pakistan] - Fitted with a combined gun/missile-launcher mount
> M113A1 [Ambulance - Denmark]
> M113A1 [Blazer] - Fitted with General Electric's Blazer air-defence turret
> M113A1 [Stretched]
> M113A1 [T50-NZ] - Ex-Australian Army M113A1LRVs modified for service in the Balkans
> M113A1 [TC-13] - Fitted with the Santa Barbara TC-13 turret
> M113A1-B - Belgium variant of M113A1 APC
> M113A1-B-AMB - Ambulance version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-ATK - Three hatch version of M113A1-B optimised for the anti-tank role
> M113A1-B-CP - Command Post version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-CRANE - Recovery/repair version fitted with HIAB crane
> M113A1-B-ENG - Engineer version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-GN - Engineer version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-GN-BULL - Bulldozer blade equipped engineer version
> M113A1-B-MOR - Carries 120mm mortar
> M113A1-B-MTC - Repair version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-REC - Recovery version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-MIL - Milan armed version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-SVB aka M113A1-B-SCB - Radar version of M113A1-B
> M113A1-B-TRG - Driver training version of M113A1-B-MIL
> M113A1-P1 - IFV version
> M113A1/Vulcan A
> M113A1/HS-820/665 Triple 20mm with partial shield
> M113A1B - FSV with Cockerill Mk IIM turret
> M113A1DK - Danish Army version of the M113A1
> M113A1DK [Variant 1] - Uparmoured M113a1DK
> M113A1DK [Variant 2] - Modified for use in the Balkans
> M113A1G - M113A1 modified for use in the Bundeswehr
> M113A1G [Command] - M113A1G modified for the command role
> M113A1G PzM - 120mm mortar portee
> M113A1G BeoBPz - Artillery OP
> M113A1IT - M113A1 in Italian Army service
> M113A1IT [TOW Armed] - ATGM launcher equipped vehicle
> M113A1PO - Portugese army version
> M113A1 EVESV - Combat engineer version of M113A1
> M113A1 Fire Support Vehicle - Saladin turret fitted
> M113A1 Fire Support Vehicle PI - Australian fire support version with scorpion turret fitted
> M113A1 Light Reconnaissance Vehicle - Australian reconnaissance version
> M113A1 Visimodbmp - M113A1 used in OPFOR role by US Army
> M113A2 - M113A1 with mainly mechanical improvements
> M113A2 [ADATS - Canada - Preproduction] - APU moved to glacis plate
> M113A2 [ADATS - Canada - Production] - Smoke grenade dischargers
> M113A2 [ADATS - Prototype] - Dual-purpose-missile launcher
> M113A2 [Ambulance] - Ambulance version
> M113A2 [Delco 25mm] - Fitted with turret from M1047/LAV
> M113A2 [Eureka] aka TUA - Canadian version fitted with Eureka atgm launcher
> M113A2 [HVMS] - Israeli 60mm gun armed fire support vehicle produced by IMI
> M113A2 [Kader] - Egyptian armour upgrade by Kader
> M113A2 [SM-4] - Fitted with 4 barrel 120mm salvo mortar
> M113A2 [Tactical Command Post] - Company-level command vehicle
> M113A2 [TS90] - FSV with Giat TS90 Turret
> M113A2 [M2 turret] - Fitted with turret from Bradley MICV
> M113A2 [RO120] - Fitted with Royal Ordnance 120mm mortar turret
> M113A2 Tactical Command Vehicle
> M113A2E1 - Extended version of M113A2
> M113A3 - Upgraded M113A2 with new engine
> M113AS3 - Australian upgrade to their M113A's
> M113E1 - GE gas turbine engine
> M113E2 - Diesel engine
> M113G - Original version in use with Bundeswehr
> M113G [Hot] - HOT armed tank destroyer variant
> M113G [Rasit] - Bundeswehr Rasit radar
> M113G Beobachtungspanzer - Forward observation officers vehicle
> M113G Radarpanzer - fitted with 'Green Archer' mortar locating radar
> M113G1 KRKW GEP - Ambulance version
> M113G2 KRKW GEP - Ambulance version
> M116 - Steel version of M113
> M116 [Davy Crocket]
> M125 - 81mm mortar portee
> M125A1 - Improved M125
> M132 - Flamethrower variant
> M132A1 - F/T variant on M113A1
> M162 - aka M113A1/HS-820/665
> M163 - 20mm vulcan armed SPAAG
> M543 - Recovery with 5t crane
> M548 - Cargo carrier
> M548 [AN/MPQ-4A] - Radar version
> M548 [Skyguard] - Radar version
> M548 [SLUFAE] - Mine clearing system based on M548 chassis
> M548 [Welder] - Vietnam modification
> M548A3 - Tracked armoured load carrier
> M577 [Command] - Initial production versionwith a prominent weld line
> M577A1 - Improved M577 with one-piece sides and diesel engine
> M577A1 [Ambulance]
> M577A2 - Tracked armoured command vehicle
> M577A3
> M577A4 - MTVL Based Command Post Vehicle
> M579 Fitters/recovery version
> M667 - Lance Launcher/transporter
> M730 aka Chapparel - Bubble type canopy on fire unit
> M730A1 - Flat canopy on fire unit
> M730A2 - Vision device on lhs launcher arms
> M732 - 20mm vulcan armed SPAAG
> M741 - Base vehicle for M163
> M806A1 - Winch equipped recovery vehicle
> M901 aka ITV - ATGM variant
> M901A1 - Improved ITV vehicle
> M981 aka FISTV - Artillery OP
> M1059 - Smoke generating vehicle
> M1064 - 120mm mortar portee
> M1068 - Command post version
> Machbet - Modified M163 with missile launcher in Israeli Army service
> Minenwerferpanzer 64 aka Mv.Pz.64 - Swiss M106 fitted with local 120mm mortar
> MTVC - Mobile Tactical Vehicle Light, Cargo Carrier
> MTVE - Mobile Tactical Vehicle Light, Engineer
> MTVF - Mobile Tactical Vehicle Light, Fitters Vehicle
> MTVR - Mobile Tactical Vehicle Light, Recovery Vehicle
> MTVL - Mobile Tactical Vehicle Light
> MTVL Hybrid-Electric Track Technology Demonstrator
> MTVL-UC aka XM1108, Universal carrier - MTVL Based Universal Carrier
> Nile 23 [Gun] - Modified air defence version gun system for Egyptian Armed Forces requirement
> Nile 23 [Tracker] - Modified air defence version tracker system for Egyptian Armed Forces requirement
> NM 113 - Basic M113 in Norwegian Army service
> NM 125 - Mortar Portee version of the NM-113
> NM135 - Norwegian MICV fitted with Hagglunds 20mm turret
> NM 142 aka Rakettpanserjager - NM113 fitted with the Kværner Eureka TUA turret
> PaNsret MaskinKanon aka PNMK - Danish fire support vehicle
> PaNsret MaskinKanon M/92 - Upamoured PNMK
> Ruag LMCT - light mine clearing tank
> SAM-D Launcher - Rear-mounted six rocket projector on M548
> SAM-D Radar - Rear mounted radar on M548
> Schutzenpanzer 63 - Swiss version of M113
> Schutzenpanzer 63/73 - Swiss M113 fitted with Pbv.302 turret
> Schutzenpanzer 63/89 - Uparmoured Schutzenpanzer 63/73
> Schutzenpanzer Kommando 63 - Swiss M113 fitted for command
> Schutzenpanzer Kommando 63/73 - Swiss command variant of SPz.67/73
> Schutzenpanzer Kommando 63/89 - Uparmoured Schutzenpanzer Kdo Spz 63
> Schutzenpanzer Kran 63 aka Kranpanzer 63 - Swiss Fitter's vehicle
> Sher - Modified Pakistani variant
> Sidam - Italian air-defence version armed with 4x25mm cannon
> Sinai 23 - Modified air defence version for Egyptian Armed Forces requirement
> Skorpion - M548GA1 fitted with mine laying device
> T113 - Prototype with 4 roadwheels and trailing idler
> T113E1 - Prototype with trailing idler removed
> T113E2 - Final prototype for M113
> T116 - Cargo carrier prototype
> T117 - Steel version of aluminium T113
> T149 - M113 with rear mounted SS-11
> T195 - 105mm howitzer carriage
> T195 [Modified] - Missile projector
> T195E1 - Diesel engined version
> T196 - T195 with 155mmm howitzer
> T249 aka Vigilante B - Air defence vehicle with vulcan gun in large turret
> T257 - Prototype for M125 mortar carrier
> T257E1 - Prototype for M125 mortar carrier
> T257E1 [AN/MPS30] - Ground surveillance radar
> T257E2 - Diesel engined prototype for M125A1 mortar carrier
> TIFV - Turkish Infantry Fighting Vehicle
> TIFV [AAPC] - 12.7mm machine gun turret
> TIFV [81mm Mortar]
> TIFV [120mm Mortar
> TIFV [TOW] - aTGM launcher
> Ubermittlungspanzer 63 - Swiss radio vehicle
> Ultra - SAF adaption of the M113 to an IFV
> VCC-1 aka Camillino - Italian infantry fighting vehicle based on modified M113A1 hull
> VCC-1 [Saudi Arabia]
> VCC-2 - Italian infantry fighting vehicle based on standard M113A1 hull
> VCC-80 - Italian MICV based on M113A1 components
> XK10 - Resupply vehicle based on an extended version of the K200A1 chassis
> XM166 - M42 mount on M548 chassis
> XM233E1 - Fitted with TOW atgw system
> XM474 - Hybrid radar carrier
> XM474E1 - PERSHING missile carrier
> XM474E2 - PERSHING warhead carrier
> XM501 - HAWK loader/transporter
> XM501E1 - HAWK loader/transporter
> XM501E2 - HAWK loader/transporter
> XM501E3 - HAWK loader/transporter
> XM546 Mauler - Air defence missile system
> XM546E1 Mauler
> XM548 - Unarmored cargo carrier
> XM548 [AA] - Twin HS820 mount
> XM548 [Ammunition Carrier] - Fitted with hoist
> XM548 [Recovery Vehicle]
> XM548E1 - Unarmoured cargo carrier
> XM577 - Prototype command post
> XM577A1 - Diesel engined CP prototype
> XM579 - Fitters vehicle
> XM667 - LANCE launcher/transporter prototype
> XM667E1 - Amphibious prototype
> XM688 - LANCE loader/transporter prototype
> XM688E1 - LANCE Loader/transporter prototype
> XM696 - Light armoured recovery vehicle
> XM727 - HAWK missile launcher
> XM729 - LACIC vehicle
> XM729E1 - RACI vehicle
> XM733 - RACI vehicle
> XM733E1 - RACI vehicle with gunners cupola
> XM734 - M113A1 modified to MICV
> XM734 [Variant 1] - Firing ports on side modified and ACAV kit fitted
> XM734 [Variant 2] - Recessed firing ports fitted
> XM734E1 - FMC cupola turret fitted
> XM734E2 - Firing ports on side reduced to three
> XM741 - M548 with M163 gun system
> XM742 - ARV variant of XM803
> XM743 - AVLB variant of XM803
> XM745 - CEV variant of XM803
> XM752 - Improved XM688
> XM754 HAWK SPAAML
> XM765 - IFV prototype
> XM806 - Recovery version based on M113
> XM806E1 - Recovery version based on M113A1
> YPR-765 - Dutch series based on the AIFV


----------



## ironduke57

Yes, it is on that list.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

From the google translation:

http://www.panzerbaer.de/types/xy_fscv.htm

"(schu) - 1977 aroused the German arms producers Krauss Maffei and Rhine metal in co-operation with the American tank panzerschmiede FMC the idea of the storm tank to new life. On the chassis of the M113 a Fire support Combat Vehicle (FSCV) should develop, take over that equally the tasks of antitank defense, artillery fire support, infantry support, personnel transportation and clearing-up should. This “laying eggs woolly milch sow” found however no interest of buyer, so that the development was stopped. 

The driver (at the same time gunner) should sit in front left, directly beside the cannon. In the combat area behind it the jobs of the commander and the loader should be. A door in the tail served as entrance into the combat area.

The vehicle and thus also the 105mm cannon could be steered and/or directed via a hydrostatic driving and steering gear.

Need way could have transported the FSCV also four soldiers."


----------



## NavyShooter

Think I got it, so here's my turn:







NS


----------



## ironduke57

Right. It was the FSCV.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Type 3 Ka-Chi Japanese amphibious tank?


----------



## NavyShooter

Nope, 

European.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

No takers?  It's from France....


----------



## 241

French DP-2

http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/france/France-Other.html

---
DP-2

Amphibious tank prototype, 1930. The prototype sank on it's maiden voyage.

Specifications Crew 3 
Weight 12 tons 
Dimensions ? 
Armor 15mm 
Armament 1 x 8mm MG 
Powerplant V12 228hp 
Performance 24.8mph (land) 4mph (water)


----------



## 241

Well gonna assume I was right since it was the same pic on the link as was posted here so here's my attempt (probably not gonna be that hard to figure out, and I did a quick back track and didn't see it posted):


----------



## 241

Told you it probably wouldn't take long....


----------



## ironduke57

davidhmd said:
			
		

> So which one was it?



Look on the running gear of this L.6/40. How much accordances can you see? Right, none. 





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

davidhmd said:
			
		

> Well there's still always the Stuart



M-3 Stuart





M-5 Stuart





pre war M-2 Lt Tank





Again close but not it, I'm leaning towards early WW2 Eastern Europe, but it doesn't seem to match Soviet, Hungarian or Rumanian tanks that I know of and my Googlefu is weak today.


----------



## 241

davidhmd said:
			
		

> So which one was it?



The site I got the pic from called it the USA-M3A1 Stuart Light Tank so that is what I am assuming it is...


----------



## Danjanou

241 said:
			
		

> The site I got the pic from called it the USA-M3A1 Stuart Light Tank so that is what I am assuming it is...



It may be the angle but I'm comparing it to the Stuart pic I posted and I don't see it, close but not there. turret looks too cylindrical. If I remember correctly the Rumanians had something similar to a Stuart before they were requipped by the Germans but for the life of me I couldn't find it.  ???

Edit;

Oh yeah almost forgot the new picture is a Kangaroo APC, the original version built from the M7 Priest  with 105mm gun removed not the later Ram version.


----------



## geo

Sherman Kangaroo


----------



## Danjanou

Full track Prime Movers M33, M34, M35 

These were modifications of the M31, M32, and M10A1 respectively. Designed to move 240mm Howitzer and 8" guns pending delivery of the M6 HST. The modifications were the removal of recovery equipment (M31, M32) and armament (M10A1 turret). They added air brake systems for their artillery loads.


----------



## 48 highlander

Im pretty sure someone already posted these pics. 

Leo 1A3 in Austrailian service

Mod:  oops, talkin about the very first pics posted...thought they were the newest    :-[


----------



## Danjanou

48 highlander said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure someone already posted these pics.
> 
> Leo 1A3 in Austrailian service



Huh, what pic?

The way this works is after you correctly answer the photo on display, then you get to choose and post your photo for us to try and ID. :


----------



## larry Strong

Mine Resistance Vehicle T15;

Extra belly and side armour was fitted, the turret was removed, and heavy duty tracks and suspension units reinforced by armoured brackets were fitted. Two other model, the T15E1 and T15E2 were also built, but all were very similar in appearance. work was started in September 1944, but was abandoned when the war ended.


Source; United States Tanks of WW2 by George Forty


----------



## larry Strong

Should not be too hard.


----------



## Danjanou

M75 Armored Personnel Carrier (APC)

The first fully tracked ("boxed") infantry carriers were based on the chassis of available cargo tractors. Gradual development work led to the large and expensive M75 armored infantry vehicle. The M75 was deployed to Korea in the summer of 1953 where it was used in the final stages of the fighting. It was obvious from the outset that great numbers of these carriers were needed and a cheaper alternative was therefore necessary.

Designed to replace its post-World War II predecessors the 18.8-ton M75 personnel carrier could carry about a dozen troops, including the driver. It consisted of a tracked vehicle chassis upon which was mounted a box-like superstructure, or passenger compartment, which provided all-around protection for the troops. A small number of such vehicles were used near the end of the Korean War.

Constructed from welded steel and powered by an air cooled six cylinder, horizontally opposed AO-500-4 continental petrol (gasoline) engine with CD-500-4 cross drive transmission. The M75 was one of the first of it's type of carriers developed during the post WW2 years.

Fully loaded the M75 could carry twelve men. Ten fully loaded infantrymen, it's commander and driver, thereby giving it a combat weight of 41,500lbs. The M75 was originally developed and manufactured by the International Harvester Corporation. The Food Machinery and Chemical Corporation (FMC) were brought into the production program, and a total of 1,729 vehicles were built by February 1954 when production of the M75 ceased; due in the greater part to it's high cost of 100,000 Dollars per vehicle. It would eventually be replaced by the M-113


----------



## larry Strong

Off you go  Your turn.


----------



## Danjanou

I swear this is not photoshopped ;D


----------



## NavyShooter

TAP – the Troupes Aeról Portées Mle 56 (Aerial Troop Carrier model of 1956).

http://modern-war.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_bazooka_vespa_in_combat




> The Italian made Vespa motor scooter took Europe by storm in the early 1950s and was subsequently made under license in many countries. In France the Vespa model 150 was assembled by ACMA and sold commercially. They offered the simple and economical machine to the French Army for testing in hope of a contract. The offer was accepted and nearly 2000 of the Vespa scooters were accepted from 1956-59 in three different models. One was a basic scooter to be used for general purposes, one was to carry a 81mm mortar and its rounds, and the third carried a six-foot-long US made M-20 75mm recoilless rifle. Each of the models used the same basic frame, 11hp air-cooled 250cc two-stroke gas/oil mix engine, three-speed transmission, 8-inch wheels, and could travel at speeds up to 60mph (100kph) for 200 kilometers before having to refuel.
> 
> In operation five parachutes would drop two scooters, a recoilless rifle, 16 twenty pound rounds of ammunition and two paratroopers. On the ground they paratroopers would load the rifle on one scooter with six rounds, the other ten rounds on the second scooter and cruise away into combat like a well armed tourist in a post-apocalypse Rome. The Vespa’s M20 recoilless rifle had a range of 6900 meters and penetrate the armor of a Soviet T34, the most common tank of the day. These military scooters were used with French Parachute units in the Suez campaign, Indochina (after the end of direct fighting but before the eventual French withdrawal in 1957), combat in Algeria (until 1962) and cold war service with NATO facing down the potential Soviet threat to Western Europe. The Vespa was phased out by the mid 1970s and replaced by larger vehicles.


----------



## Danjanou

Well I thought that would have laster longer :-[

Ok you're up


----------



## NavyShooter

OK, here goes:






Won't be on until tomorrow to check likely (off to the indoor rifle range shortly) 

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Sherman BARV

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Close, not Sherman though...


----------



## ironduke57

Ram based then?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Not Canadian...think south.


----------



## ironduke57

Unlikely, but is it 'Nahuel' based?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Nope, try the diggers...


----------



## ironduke57

HUMMM. The suspension of the AU Sentinel is different so it can´t be based on it. 

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: AH! There is it. An M3A5 based BARV from AU. Only one produced.


----------



## NavyShooter

Your turn!  Congrats!


----------



## ironduke57

;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Well the chassis is Pz I and the turret Pz III. Now to fiqure out the rest......


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Well the chassis is Pz I and the turret Pz III. Now to fiqure out the rest......


Yes and yes. And something else is interesting on this one.



			
				davidhmd said:
			
		

> The tank on the back say flamethrower maybe...



No flamethrower.

As I have no official designation (and I am not sure if there was one) for it just say what else make´s it special.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

If I am not mistaken it was a tank trainer that ran off of Gazogene.


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken it was a tank trainer that ran off of Gazogene.



Right. Your turn.

And now I am off. It´s three in the night here.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

OK took a while to find something 

Here you go who's and what is it? The what part should be easy, the who is a little trickier as I want the current owner,,,,the clue is there


----------



## vonGarvin

Haven't a CLUE as to the what, but the who currently owns (ed) it, I'd guess it's a Canadian Unit in the First Canadian Division in Italy ("54").  So, perhaps 11th Canadian Armoured Regiment (The Ontario Regiment) ?


----------



## ironduke57

Vickers Light Tank Model 1936?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

I give the 1/2 point to the ironduke57, it's a Carden-Loyd M1936. An no it's not Cdn it belongs to a European nation. Guess you are gonna have to bone up on unit insignia


----------



## ironduke57

Then it is probably one of the so called "Dutchmen". Originally sold to the Netherlands, but retained by GB at the outbreak of WW2 and used for training.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

No, the Dutch were not the only one's to buy them, and it is not in British service.


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> No, the Dutch were not the only one's to buy them, and it is not in British service.



Sure? From my source regarding the Model 1936:
"Model 1936: Sold to the Netherlands, Dutch East Indies, China. The units bought by the Netherlands were retained in the UK at the outbreak of WW2 and were never delivered (though there is some reason to believe a few might have been delivered as implied by several historians). The British used these tanks for training and were called "Dutchmen". Specifications for all units were the same as the Model 1933 except as noted here: Width 6' 2.25", Height 6' 2.25"."

Normally this source is highly trustworthy.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Pictorial history of tanks of the world, 1915-45 by Peter Chamberlain, states that another European country bought 18 of them in 1937.


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Pictorial history of tanks of the world, 1915-45 by Peter Chamberlain, states that another European country bought 18 of them in 1937.



I don´t have that book, but could it be Lithuanian?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Bingo ;D The little castle was a Lithuanian marking


----------



## ironduke57

Okay what have we here?
(Shouldn´t be hard.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## nihilpavor

A Swedish Stridsvagn 103 with his gun removed??? 

(don't flame me for trying, I'm just a noob )


----------



## ironduke57

nihilpavor said:
			
		

> ... Stridsvagn 103 with his gun removed??? ...



No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Looking at roof armor I would say probably an swedish STRV122 aka Leopard2A5(+), but yes.

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Emenince Grise

Skoda PA-II "Zelva" (Turtle) Armoured Car, AKA Hiemwehr armoured car from the Austrian civil war, 1934. 

Another (better) pic: 

http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?t=47165

and

http://www.landships.freeservers.com/airczech_skoda_pa2_kitreview.htm


----------



## Emenince Grise

A swimming we will go...


----------



## Emenince Grise

davidhmd said:
			
		

> That took a lot less time then I expected... over to you...



To be fair, it took some digging. I first thought it was Japanese... no luck. So I tried Austria and found it on the first search. But that led me to the original, which showed it was a Skoda.


----------



## chanman

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I swear this is not photoshopped ;D



Going to go back for a sec.  Out of curiosity, what's the tank in the background?


----------



## Danjanou

Not sure I had several shots of the TAP I found on Google after I heard about this vehicle on another site. Body looks a bit like the M-41 Walker Bulldog, but the turret doesn't ???


----------



## TN2IC

chanman said:
			
		

> Going to go back for a sec.  Out of curiosity, what's the tank in the background?



Looks like a M24 Chaffee. Just the barrel is not matching. Might be owners mod.

M24 was replaced by the Walking Bulldog.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## George Wallace

That would be "Walker" Bulldog.   ;D


----------



## TN2IC

Ah shoot. Thanks George. I don't know what I was thinking. May be I need to take the dog for a walk.


----------



## ironduke57

That´s the french AMX ELC. And as a side note for the people who are looking up on AMX ELC and find another veh. under this name someone made an error on one point and other side´s just copied it. What you are probably get shown is the ELC EVEN.
Both can be seen on this french page:
- http://www.chars-francais.net/de1945a_nos_jours.htm

Night,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> A swimming we will go...



Panzerkampfwagen II mit Schwimmkörper?


----------



## chanman

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> That´s the french AMX ELC. And as a side note for the people who are looking up on AMX ELC and find another veh. under this name someone made an error on one point and other side´s just copied it. What you are probably get shown is the ELC EVEN.
> Both can be seen on this french page:
> - http://www.chars-francais.net/de1945a_nos_jours.htm
> 
> Night,
> ironduke57



Thanks.  Someone on another forum gave this pic as well as the same URL you did: 







Driver sat in the turret...

anyway, back to the amphib!


----------



## Emenince Grise

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Panzerkampfwagen II mit Schwimmkörper?



Right army. Think "Engineers".


----------



## larry Strong

Well I can't find a photo, but it appears to have the Panzer II Ausf D/E running gear so I am going with the Pioner-Kampfwagen II / PzKpfw II ohne Aufbau


----------



## Emenince Grise

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Well I can't find a photo, but it appears to have the Panzer II Ausf D/E running gear so I am going with the Pioner-Kampfwagen II / PzKpfw II ohne Aufbau



Close but the drive wheels are too small. It's a  Mineräumwagen Sd.Kfz.300 Borgward BII (aka Duck)  

http://www.achtungpanzer.com/votw/300.htm


----------



## TN2IC

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Well I can't find a photo, but it appears to have the Panzer II Ausf D/E running gear so I am going with the Pioner-Kampfwagen II / PzKpfw II ohne Aufbau




I was starting to lean that way.

Boys was I stumped!


Okay still your turn...


----------



## larry Strong

Yup and I was in that link....


----------



## Emenince Grise

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Yup and I was in that link....



I have found that the Whermacht had the largest collection of strange vehicles ever created.


----------



## TN2IC

So.... next one please...


----------



## geo

Hmph,..... though I am out of turn, how about....


----------



## Mud

Rhodesian Mazda convoy escort vehicle, one of many improvised vehicles the Rhodesians built after arms sanctions were imposed.  The vehicle is standard civie but the armoured bin protected a gunner armed with a browning .303.  They had some really wacked vehicles out there, apparently quite effective.


----------



## geo

The bin was an armoured turrett with a browning 303 MG....

As an added incentive to the driver..... only the turrett was armoured, the remainder of the truck was not armoured in any way....


----------



## Danjanou

geo said:
			
		

> ...As an added incentive to the driver..... only the turrett was armoured, the remainder of the truck was not armoured in any way....



reason #357 to take the Rhodesian Army MG course instead of the Driver Wheeled course if given a choice 8)


----------



## Emenince Grise

Does that mean it's the Mk. 1 Technical? I understand many Toronto taxi drivers learned their skills on those...   ;D


----------



## geo

Naw... Rhodesia went thru the meat grinder before the term "technical" ever became popular....

If anything, this is the original real deal - Mk 0


----------



## Mud

Ok :


----------



## muffin

Ford GPA Amphibious Jeep?


----------



## Emenince Grise

muffin said:
			
		

> Ford GPA Amphibious Jeep?



Nope. Too big. Engine in the wrong place. From the green in the uniforms and the berets I'm going to venture French or Italian or possibly Spanish. Not likely Russian. Taking a picture like that would get you shot.


----------



## larry Strong

I was leaning more towards South America.


----------



## nihilpavor

Some export Fiat 6640A ??


----------



## muffin

LARC's look like the Jeep but  bigger...


----------



## Mud

Eminence grise is warm


----------



## Mud

And it's not a Fiat


----------



## Greymatters

Amphibious... Im thinking Spanish?


----------



## Mud

very warm...


----------



## Mud

Hint - they make great trucks


----------



## Greymatters

What...Pegaso? Avia?  I wouldnt call those great.


----------



## Mud

Well what do I know about trucks...they make trucks..


----------



## Mud

Gotta go, won't be near a computer for two days - it's a Pegaso Pato (Duck) based on 3045 truck chassis.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Mud said:
			
		

> Gotta go, won't be near a computer for two days - it's a Pegaso Pato (Duck) based on 3045 truck chassis.



Picture found here: http://www.blimdanet.com/antiguos/pato/pato.htm


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok, no action here in a couple of days, so here we go.

I've actually been inside this vehicle, and submitted pictures that were used on the AFV Interiors website a while back.  (AFV Interiors is now shut down...)







Good luck...

NS


----------



## Greymatters

You gotta be kidding...


----------



## Teflon

Taliban LAV?


----------



## Greymatters

Im thinking it is a horse-drawn artillery platform, probably French, although I would have no idea what it is called...


----------



## geo

Looks like the blue/gray of the french army
horse drawn

the turret......  maybe a mobile pillbox for the fortifications at Verdun

or confederate gray.....


----------



## ironduke57

What a coincident that I have an (AFAIK) complete offline version of that site on my hard disk. 

It´s the so called "Fahrpanzer" build by Krupp in 1894.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

IronDuke wins it...

BTW, can you do me a favour and e-mail me a copy of the FahrPanzer page?  I was at sea when AFV Interiors went down and didn't get a copy of it.

Of interest is that the interior of the turret ring is calibrated in Mils.  And it's divided into 6283 of them....not the rounded up 6400 that's usually used.

NS


----------



## ironduke57

@NavyShooter On it´s way. If you want I can send you the whole page. Just say how we should transfer the 190MB.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What´s this?





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

T6 155mm 45 CALIBRE TURRET by Denel's LIW . It's mounted on a T72 for the Indian Army


http://www.defencejournal.com/oct99/south-africa.htm


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> T6 155mm 45 CALIBRE TURRET by Denel's LIW . It's mounted on a T72 for the Indian Army
> 
> 
> http://www.defencejournal.com/oct99/south-africa.htm



That is an T6 turret, but not on an T-72 hull and this combination has an official designation.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Greymatters

More pictures of the inside of the Fahrpanzer here...

http://www.activeboard.com/forum.spark?forumID=63528&subForumID=169814&action=viewTopic&commentID=3753143&topicPage=

What a strange little thing!  Although if it actually got hit by anything bigger than .50 cal I dont think that armour will help at all...


----------



## Pallas Athena

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> That is an T6 turret, but not on an T-72 hull and this combination has an official designation.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57




Indian CVRDE Bhim SPG  -- T6 155/52 on Arjun chassis.


----------



## ironduke57

Pallas Athena said:
			
		

> Indian CVRDE Bhim SPG  -- T6 155/52 on Arjun chassis.



Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Ironduke,

How about I send you a few bucks for a CDRom, shipping, and a coffee/beer/rum as appropriate to your tastes?  Drop me a pm with an address if you'd like to go that way, otherwise, maybe we can find someplace with some temporary web storage so you can upload the info, and I can download it?

NS


----------



## larry Strong

Ditto the above post.


----------



## ironduke57

@NavyShooter and Larry Strong See PM.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Right. Your turn.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Hey, I got one!

I hope that I'm attaching an image here. If not, I'll pass the baton to someone who knows what they're doin'.

PA


----------



## Pallas Athena

Pallas Athena said:
			
		

> Hey, I got one! ...
> 
> No takers? Okay, it was the Inducol Aymara from Colombia ... more or less a simplified version of the Brazilian EE-11 Urutu. Prototypes only, I think.
> 
> If anybody's interested, try http://www.defesa.ufjf.br/fts/Aymara.pdf
> 
> Anyone sitting on something more engaging? I pass the torch.
> 
> PA


----------



## Mud

Man, it's been quiet!


----------



## Danjanou

That one was harder than I thought. Initially I thought French because of the turret. A bit of searching and I came up with the Brazillian EE-17 EE-18 Sucuri Tank Destroyer


----------



## Mud

That's the one, I had never heard of it before today....


----------



## Danjanou

Me neither, Ok I'm up but I'm at work so will have to wait until I'm home and have access to my research stuff to find something to stump you guys with.


----------



## larry Strong

That is a Panhard/AMX turret though isn't it?


----------



## Danjanou

Yup probably built under license in Brazil.


----------



## ironduke57

Easy, but funny. What have we here?





(The driver of the lower tank was probably not happy at that moment that he has no escape hatch.)

(Tank porn doesn´t count. ;D )

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## CrazyCanuck

I'm gonna go with an Abrams


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Said it´s easy.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## CrazyCanuck

I don't have an alpha-numerical designation for this thing, so the name is good enough.


----------



## Greymatters

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> ...Tank porn...



   :rofl:


----------



## Spencer100

Boater said:
			
		

> I don't have an alpha-numerical designation for this thing, so the name is good enough.



Is it Chinese?  It looks like the "Chery" logo on the front.


----------



## Blackadder1916

"Brave Warrior"  BJ2022 0.5t Light Utility Vehicle

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/News/articleId=105921


> Chinese Automaker Developing Military Vehicle
> Date posted: 06-03-2005
> 
> BEIJING, China — Beijing Automobile Works announced it will put its new "Brave Warrior" 1/2- and 3/4-ton combat vehicle into production next year.
> 
> The company, which is the SUV-making arm of Beijing Automobile Industry Corp., local partner for Hyundai and Jeep, has been building the Russian GAZ-derived BJ2020 family since the 1960s. This new model aims to replace its venerable ancestor.
> 
> Development on the "Brave Warrior" started around 2002 when Beijing Automobile Works presented a concept with the same name at the Beijing auto show. The show model looked like a cross between the Jeep Wrangler and a dune buggy, but some of its styling is visible in the end result.
> 
> As its chunky looks suggest, Brave Warrior is sort of a mini-Hummer. Its 200,000-mile test program included all kinds of road and weather conditions across China.
> 
> Brave Warrior will be powered by a 192.3-cubic-inch turbodiesel engine capable of 138 horsepower. Naturally it is four-wheel drive and there's the possibility of an amphibious version as well.
> 
> The company claims DaimlerChrysler's PAP (Product Assurance Planning) design process method was used during development.
> 
> What this means to you: Somehow it seems more comforting to have a partner of Jeep building the Chinese military's vehicles than a Russian alliance.



http://www.sinodefence.com/army/transport/bj2022.asp


_edited to include designation and additional reference/photos_


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this one?


----------



## Mud

Soviet?  A BTR40 relative?


----------



## larry Strong

British circa WW2

"Armoured Command Vehicle, A.E.C.", 6 x 6


----------



## Jungle

You guys seem stuck on vehicles...
how about this one ??


----------



## NavyShooter

Black Cadillacs?


----------



## armyvern

Jungle said:
			
		

> You guys seem stuck on vehicles...
> how about this one ??


British pattern cam;
US made short M16;
Cap badges resembling those of Russian Paratroopers.

I don't know what the darn answer is ... but it's some damn ex-Warsaw pact country NATO is helping to rebuild like Lithuania.

Navyshooter ... Too funny, way to keep it on vehicles!!


----------



## RangerRay

That's some funky looking marching there!

And they even got Danners too, by the looks of it!


----------



## George Wallace

Jungle said:
			
		

> You guys seem stuck on vehicles...
> how about this one ??



Perhaps, because it is in the "Land Vehicles" Forum.......  ;D





..................Anyway.....What do you think they are trying to hook up to?


----------



## armyvern

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ..................Anyway.....What do you think they are trying to hook up to?



That famous Petawawa sky-hook that I some Pte once was stupid enough to go look for??  :-[


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Their tacvests and DPM are similar to what I've seen Portugese soldiers wearing.  Not sure what they use for small arms, though.


----------



## armyvern

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> Their tacvests and DPM are similar to what I've seen Portugese soldiers wearing.  Not sure what they use for small arms, though.



The cam is the same, but I've got the Portugese Airborne wearing green berets vice maroon.

http://www.exercito.pt/portal/exercito/_specific/public/allbrowsers/asp/default.asp?stage=1

http://www.paraquedistas.com.pt/index2.html

This is a tough one!!


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Maybe not Airborne, but look at the beret on the fellow in the background in the "Instrucao de Tropas Comandos" pic (halfway down on right) picture.  Very similar.  Maybe they are some sort of "uber-Commando" group...

http://www.exercito.pt/portal/exercito/_specific/public/allbrowsers/asp/projuphotogallery.asp?stage=1


----------



## old medic

> Anyway.....What do you think they are trying to hook up to?



Someone just asked them who had a drivers license.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Jungle said:
			
		

> You guys seem stuck on vehicles...
> how about this one ??



Serbians. On parade in Paris to celebrate the end of WW1 (because, after all, they started it). Looks like they got their berets from 'Victor's' in Aldershot. along with the DPM.


----------



## armyvern

You may be onto something CSA.

Found this awesome video of Portugese Pathfinders:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1vy3r_companhia-de-precursores (I like it!!  ;D )

I think it may indeed be the Commando Battalion of the Portugese Special Operational Forces (Rapid Reaction Brigade):

Wiki link here (and a scroll to the very bottom of the page reveals a "red" beret).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comandos


----------



## Mud

Not Portuguese, their standard rifle has been the G3 for years, I'm going to say, Macedonian, maybe Paras because of the berets


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Understand about their standard rifle, but if these guys are some sort of SF/Commando unit, they may (like the UK SAS and other SF) have the liberty to use weapons other than those that are standard issue to normal line units.  Why Macedonian?  In Afganistan the Macedonians wore a camouflage pattern that was something like a darker version of the old US BDU woodland pattern - sort of a cross between woodland BDU and the current CIS camouflage pattern, nothing like a UK DPM.  Again, like with the weapons, their cam could be different as well - or not... anyone have any more light to shed?


----------



## Jungle

George, thanks for reminding me...  :-\
Anyway, the pic has generated some interesting returns, but none are right. The Paras in the photo are Hellenic (Greek). They were parading in Athens in March 2005.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Blackadder1916 got mine, sorry I couldn't get back on that was on a course.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Hot off the press- Can you beat the the talking heads:


----------



## Pte AJB

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Hot off the press- Can you beat the the talking heads:



This may be the only chance I have to correctly identify one, it's a British FV432 APC (saw it in the news today). Sadly, I don't have anything to put up in its place, so the floor is open...


----------



## Danjanou

I still owe one from last weekafter getting that french/Brazillian tank destroyer. I forgot about it :-[

Name and country of use?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Citroen-Kegresse P-28 Armored Car

This one is on display in Montevideo, Uruguay.  One of three that entered service with the Guardia Metropolitana in 1933-34.


----------



## Danjanou

Well someone has the same reference books and links I do. You're up.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Well I did recall seeing it several years ago when I was down that way, so it was easy finding the links.

Something more recent


----------



## RangerRay

Looks like an Argo...


----------



## Blackadder1916

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Looks like an Argo...



You've got its parentage.  Any ideas as to country and designation?

Another view.


----------



## muffin

That is a Centaur(Gecko 8x8)... a military logisitcs vehicle.
Looking for a reference...

Edited to add references:

http://centaur8x8.ca/whatsNew.asp?WID=21&Archive=

http://defensenews.com/story.php?F=1649330&C=mideast

http://www.china-defense.com/pla/lmr/lmr-3.html

http://www.mogulmaster.ca/dealers/whatsNew.asp?WID=21&Archive=


----------



## Blackadder1916

Thanks for the china-defense link.  Though the 'Gecko' 8x8 is widely used in South Africa's parachute unit (a fine but unusual example of Canadian defence industry exports) I had not previously seen the suggestion that the Chinese PLA's 8x8 ATV was based on the Centaur.  It doesn't not surprise me though, since the Chinese don't seem overly concerned with patent or copyright infringement.

You're up.


----------



## muffin

I think it is neat too that the Aussies have an unmanned Argo - they may not be using it, but they have developped it 
http://www.defence.gov.au/dmo/news/ontarget/Nov05/inn.cfm

Ok...


I don't know if this one has been done - should be fairly easy either way : What is it called, and can you tell where this one is from? 

Muffin


----------



## GK .Dundas

muffin said:
			
		

> I think it is neat too that the Aussies have an unmanned Argo - they may not be using it, but they have developped it
> http://www.defence.gov.au/dmo/news/ontarget/Nov05/inn.cfm
> 
> Ok...
> 
> 
> I don't know if this one has been done - should be fairly easy either way : What is it called, and can you tell where this one is from?
> 
> Muffin


 as a quick guess a Simba operated by the either the Phillipine army or Marine Corps.


----------



## muffin

Bang on! Over to you!


----------



## GK .Dundas

I honestly can'nt find anything that is obscure enough or has'nt already been used. :crybaby:


----------



## ironduke57

Okay then. What´s this?  

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

German SdKfz 251/D 

The later D version had the simpler rear sloped armour, not the angled rear of the C version. 

Crew helmets look like Rumanian maybe. I know the Germa's issued a lot of kit to their allies can't recall if any got eh Later D models of carriers though.


----------



## TN2IC

Capture by the French may be?


----------



## ironduke57

It is an 251, but what is on top of it? 

@TN2IC Possible.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Staff Weenie

It almost looks like an old Somua S-35 or Hotchkiss H-35 turret on top.....outtta my lane, I know.....


----------



## 3rd Herd

SdKfz 251/23 mittlere Schützenpanzerwagen (2cm KwK), Gerät 923:
Had a 2cm KwK38 with 100 rounds and a 7.92 mm MG42 with 2,010 rounds installed. A Hängelafette 38 turret (from SdKfz 234/1 armored cars) was installed. A FuG12 radio was carried. http://www.wwiivehicles.com/germany/half-tracks/sdKfz-251.asp


----------



## ironduke57

@Staff Weenie Your are on the right track. Look further.

@3rd Herd No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

Geez  I need another coffee I need totally missed the turret. Reference books are all packed up, off to Google Images I go.


----------



## BernDawg

M-3 Stuart turret?


----------



## ironduke57

BernDawg said:
			
		

> M-3 Stuart turret?



No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 3rd Herd

Got it
Hanomag Sd.Kfz.251/R35
http://www.gaso-line.eu/news/gas50892.htm


----------



## ironduke57

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Got it
> Hanomag Sd.Kfz.251/R35
> http://www.gaso-line.eu/news/gas50892.htm



Right. Your turn.

An german from another forum build an neat modell of it:
- http://www.modellboard.de/thread.php?threadid=20805&sid=

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 3rd Herd

the next;


----------



## Blackadder1916

Soviet T-27.  Design based on the British Carden-Lloyd Mark VI tankette.   A main recognition point for the Carden-Lloyd is the drive housing on the bottom of the glacis plate.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Direct Hit
The controls pass to Blackadder1916


----------



## Blackadder1916

Who can name this guy?


----------



## Emenince Grise

Guy Lizard Armoured Command Vehicle. I thought it was an AEC, but it's not. 



> 21 units were built, some were used in 1940 by the British Expeditionary Force in France. A few were employed by the 7th Armoured Division in the North African Campaign.



http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://ww2photo.mimerswell.com/tanks/gb/bil/guy/05558.jpg&imgrefurl=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Lizard&h=338&w=600&sz=14&hl=en&start=8&um=1&tbnid=l4Dn2Z-WYw6PwM:&tbnh=76&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Daec%2Barmoured%2Bcommand%2Bvehicle%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rls%3DGGIC,GGIC:2006-49,GGIC:en%26sa%3DN


----------



## Emenince Grise

Post clarification. Are aircraft allowed? I have some photos from my personal collection...  ;D


----------



## Danjanou

This thread seems to be for AFVs, however nothing to stop you from starting a new thread on aircraft. There was a naval one a while back too.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Thank you.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Here is one I found while wearing my fingers to the nub looking for the last answer. The site I got it from is also looking for more information on it.


----------



## TN2IC

Polish?


----------



## 3rd Herd

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Polish?


No, you have seven fingers and two thumbs left to wear down.


----------



## smitty66

Triota-Lancia Armoured Car


----------



## 3rd Herd

smitty66 said:
			
		

> Triota-Lancia Armoured Car



Correct  ;D


----------



## smitty66

Someone else can post one. I find it more fun to guess  ;D


----------



## ironduke57

What have we here (exact!)? 






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## medicineman

Looks alot like an M-1 Abrams with a MILES setup for armoured laser tag  .

MM


----------



## ironduke57

It is an M1, but which version? (An simple M1 would be too easy.  )

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

M1A1....no hunter killer sight (M1A2)


----------



## ironduke57

No. This IMO much harder then "you" think in the first moment. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

M1A2 SEP?


----------



## ironduke57

No. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC

M1A1D Abrams.

Final Answer.


----------



## vonGarvin

XM-1?


----------



## vonGarvin

M1A1 KVT?  (I'm fishing here!)


----------



## TN2IC

M1A1 KVT tank looks right Captain..


----------



## ironduke57

3x No. After some sleep I will give a hint.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

Hmmm....

OK, not any one of these....

M1A2
M1SEP
M1A1D
XM-1


Sure doesn't look like a TUSK version either.

I'm stumped.

Regards


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

USMC M1A1 with the experimental "add on armour" panels welded to the front of the turret (can't remember the designation).  Time-wise, this was after they removed the retaining ring from the drive sprocket (an experiment to attempt to reduce thrown tracks), but before the rear side skirt was cut to a larger opening than initally used (solving the thrown track through mud buildup problem).  It is fitted with a Hoffman system and kill light, the commander's .50 equipped for blank firing but it does not yet have all its MILES sensors on.  Suspect that its fording kit (Marine M1s were deep fordable) is in the clag on top of the turret behind the CC.


----------



## TN2IC

M1A1 AIM


----------



## ironduke57

No and no. It is an experimental vehicle (AFAIK).
Hint´s: It has a crew of 5. It is unarmed (Only dummy weapon´s.). The only external identification mark is visible on that pic.

Regards,
ironduke57  op:


----------



## TN2IC

M1A1 KVT... That is the only thing I can find. I'm done. Going to the gym now.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## ironduke57

TN2IC said:
			
		

> M1A1 KVT... That is the only thing I can find. I'm done. Going to the gym now.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> TN2IC



As said no.

Regards,
ironduke57 op:


----------



## BernDawg

From your description in the hints I would presume it to be some kind of "CCC" veh.  Most likely a Troop Comds veh or something similar (going from the size and number of antennas and a crew of 5) however I cannot find any ref to one anywhere including Janes on-line.


----------



## ironduke57

Good direction. But it has an official designation which I want to hear.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

You said Dummy weapons and extra crew member. To me that would suggest an Observer Tank for indirect fire control. A modern version of the Sherman OP tank where the gun was removed to make room for the radios and a wooden barrel put in place so as it could blend in with other vehicles and not draw unwanted attention and fire.


----------



## ironduke57

No. As BernDawg said it is an command vehicle.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

BCV-M1

BATTLE COMMAND VEHICLE - ABRAMS

?


----------



## ironduke57

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> BCV-M1
> 
> BATTLE COMMAND VEHICLE - ABRAMS
> 
> ?



Right. Your turn.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/bcv.htm

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

Holy crap....talk about obscure. NICE!!!

Regards


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

As usual, my AFV SME hat goes off to ironduke57.  Good pick!


----------



## NavyShooter

Probably an easy one, but here goes:







NS


----------



## TN2IC

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Right. Your turn.
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/bcv.htm
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57









Hehehe... good find.... now I need new fingers, keyboard and mouse.


----------



## NavyShooter

TN2IC, you probably don't want to know that it only took me 20 minutes or so of looking....do you?

NS


----------



## TN2IC

UK Achilles IIC?


----------



## TN2IC

Archer from the UK... the wheels gave it away.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archer_(tank_destroyer)


----------



## ironduke57

Thx guys. To say the truth I never saw any tank/AFV in real. I was not even in the BW/army. (Classified as "unusable")

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC

Okay my turn....


















Name and which country...


Enjoy.


Shouldn't be that hard.

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace

German.

WW II   

Jagpanzercanon


----------



## larry Strong

StuG III/IV


----------



## TN2IC

Stug III is right... but which country? Look at their uniforms hard.


----------



## ironduke57

IMO you don´t even have to look at the uniform´s to see the most likely origin of it.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC

Okay the uniforms are hard to see... It is a Finnish Stug III Ausf G. Nice try guys. But I"ll give up my glory spot and pass it on to Larry since he was the closest.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## larry Strong

Ok what is this?


----------



## Franko

Hmmm....looks reminiscent of a light tank that got trials in the early 90's.

Going to have to do some digging....

Regards


----------



## Staff Weenie

The hull reminds me of the upgraded M60's - the M1 2000 I think, but the turret looks older - maybe an Israeli conversion.


----------



## smitty66

A shot in the dark....
Cadillac Gage (Textron) Stingray Light Tank


----------



## smitty66

Ignore my last!!!!
United Defense M-8 AGS (Armoured Gun System)
Final answer!!! ;D


----------



## Franko

Yep...I agree...AGS.

The bloody thing had a power pack that was removable from the rear. Undo a few quick disconnects and it was out on rails that slid out directly to the rear. Apparently pack replacement in under 25 minutes.

IIRC dropped on the account of it was too lightly armoured and a single RPG could take it out.

Regards


----------



## smitty66

Try this one


----------



## F.I.R.S.T.

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Hmmm....looks reminiscent of a light tank that got trials in the early 90's.



I know the one you mean.... Close Combat Vehicle - Light (CCV-L) made by FMC and I believe based on the running gear of the M113.

Forerunner of the M8 Buford AGS.


----------



## larry Strong

Darn I had hoped to stump you guys a littl longer than that.  smitty66 gets the next ?


----------



## smitty66

I seem to have jumped the gun WRT my last post. 
Sorry


----------



## McG

smitty66 said:
			
		

> Try this one


I want to guess Vickers Medium C tank (built for Japan), but the box & muffler at the back are not right, and the road wheels appear slightly too small.


----------



## smitty66

No. You're on the right track though


----------



## 3rd Herd

Type 89 Otsu (I-Go) Tank

Type 89 Medium's codename was "I-Go". I-Go's design refered to the Vickers Medium C Tank which was the basis for the Type 89. Only one Vickers Medium C Tank was ever imported. Japanese planners decided to produce their own version at home using an air-cooled diesel instead of the Vickers gasoline engine. Major Tomio Hara developed the unique bell crank suspension used in this model. Variants included the SS-Ki Engineer tank.http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/japan/japan-tank.html


----------



## smitty66

Close. It's a little light though.


----------



## F.I.R.S.T.

Type 91 Heavy Tank, apparently experimental....


----------



## smitty66

That's it!
Over to you  F.I.R.S.T.


----------



## F.I.R.S.T.

smitty66 said:
			
		

> Over to you  F.I.R.S.T.



Thanks.... Hope this one hasn't been posted before.

Name this vehicle and country of origin.


----------



## smitty66

Mark IX (The pig) Tank.
Great Britain


----------



## F.I.R.S.T.

smitty66 said:
			
		

> Mark IX Tank.


Mark IX is correct, but not tank. No weapons sponsons.


----------



## NavyShooter

The Mark IX tank was a British armoured fighting vehicle from the First World War, the world's first specialised Armoured Personnel Carrier.


[edit] Development
During the first actions with tanks it became clear that often infantry couldn't keep up with the tanks; not because soldiers were too slow - the early tanks themselves could only move at a walking pace - but because of enemy machine gun fire, the reason that tanks were invented in the first place. Often positions gained at very great cost would immediately be lost again for lack of infantry to consolidate. At first it was thought this problem could be solved by cramming a few infantry soldiers into each tank. It soon transpired however that the atmosphere quality in the tanks was so poor that infantry, if not losing consciousness outright, would at least be incapacitated for about an hour after leaving the tank, merely to recover from the noxious fumes.

Therefore, in the summer of 1917 , Lieutenant G.R. Rackham was ordered to design an armoured vehicle specifically for troop transport. At first the design was complicated by the demand that the vehicle should also be capable of being fitted with sponsons, so that it could be turned into a more modern tank in case the Mark VIII design proved to be a failure. This is why the type was designated as a tank, the Mark IX. However, this requirement was soon dropped and in September 1917 construction began by Armstrong, Whitworth & Co. in Newcastle-upon-Tyne of two prototypes of the pure transport vehicle (which could also serve as a supply tank). The prototypes were approved in the following year and 200 vehicles were ordered to be built by the tractor manufacturer Marshall, Sons & Co. of Gainsborough, Lincolnshire. At the time it had become clear that even the stretched Mark V* wasn't really suited for infantry transport.

Only three vehicles were finished at the time of the Armistice and only 34 were to be built in total.


[edit] Description
As there was no time for a completely new design, the Mark IX was based on the Mark V, with the hull lengthened to 9.73 m. The 150 hp Ricardo engine was moved to the front, the gearbox to the back and the suspension girders left out entirely. This created an inner space 4 metres long and 2.45 m wide, enough room for thirty (officially even fifty!) soldiers or ten tons of cargo. To ensure sufficient stiffness for the chassis, the floor was reinforced by heavy transverse girders. The infantry inside had to contend with the control rods for the gears running along the roof and the drive shaft through the middle. No seats were provided for them.

The crew proper consisted of a driver, a commander sitting to the right of him (the first time for a British tank, showing adaptation to the traffic conditions in France), a mechanic and a machine gunner who could man a gun in a hatch at the back. A second machine gun was fitted in the front. Along each side of the hull were eight loopholes, through which the soldiers could fire their rifles, making the Mark IX also the world's first Infantry Fighting Vehicle. Two of the loopholes were in the two oval side doors on each side.

Despite using thinner (10 mm) armour plate, the weight was still 27 tons and the speed only 4 mph (7 km/h). The tank could also carry supplies in a tray on the roof behind the commander's armoured observation turret (being the highest point at 2.64 metres), while towing up to three loaded sledges.

Rackham tried to improve internal conditions by putting a large silencer on the roof together with ventilation fans; there was no separate engine room however. Because of this lack of compartimentalisation it is questionable whether the project reached its original goal of designing a vehicle capable of delivering a squad of infantry in fighting condition.


[edit] Operational History and Project
The Mark IX's were used for some years after the war. The type was named The Pig as the low front of the track looked like the snout of one. One of the first three was used as an armoured ambulance. One other was rebuilt as an amphibious tank by the staff of the test base at Dollis Hill. It already had large bulk; this was improved by fitting drums at the front and sides. Long wooden boards were attached to the track links but at one side of the board only; as they reached the curve of the track they would project out propelling the tank through the water. Pictures were made of a floating tank in Hendon Reservoir at 11 November 1918, the very day of the Armistice. There is an oral tradition that this vehicle was named The Duck, but there is a strong suspicion as to its veracity.

The last Mark IX survives at the Bovington Tank Museum.


----------



## F.I.R.S.T.

Well done Navy, you're correct. Your turn now.


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok,

Here goes:







Not Russian.

NS


----------



## smitty66

Swedish Landsverk L-100


----------



## smitty66

Swedish Landsverk L100


> Prototype design from Landsverk. In 1933-34, ultra-light tanks weighing less than 5 tons drew attention. The Landsverk L-100 was designed in 1934, it weighed 4.5tons and was armed with single MG. Possessed a maximum speed of 55km/h. Never used by the Swedish army. The Landsverk L-101 which actually preceded the L-100 was a proposal of an ultra-light tank destroyer armed with a 20mm automatic cannon. However this project was dropped after the first drawing-board studies.



Sorry I didn't realize I had posted the above


----------



## NavyShooter

Correct, your turn!

NS


----------



## smitty66

Here's one


----------



## ironduke57

I think I waited long enough: Spanish "Verdeja"

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

here is a "funny" any guesses?


----------



## smitty66

Ironduke57,
You got it.


----------



## mudrecceman

thread sidetrack

Smitty...if you are done makin' the family tree...

Go back to work FFS.

(this is where you hit the "demote" icon...)


----------



## 3rd Herd

geo said:
			
		

> here is a "funny" any guesses?


St. Chamond Model 1921-Chenillette St Chamond modèle 1921, build for export, Finland purchased one for tests.


----------



## geo

1923 Saint Chamond Wheel cum Track (purchased by Spain)

7 units were purchased in September 16, 1923 so as to form a tank company. The Spanish soldiers quickly found out that they had been sold pure junk. They must have been purchased without any testing or someone received some "kick back" money because they were a failure from the start. After initial deployment, problems immediately arose with a total failure of one unit's drive system and it had to be returned for repair. After a few days 2 more failed just as the first. Soldiers quickly noted the lengthy time it took to switch from track to wheel. Other faults were thin armor, a weak engine, and a machine gun that could only be fired forward. The interior was prone to excessive heat and driver visablity was very poor. Further, the poor driver had to put up with hot, spent machine gun shell casings hitting his head as they were ejected! These vehicles were quickly retired. It is reported that 2 of these tanks are in a museum in Madrid but this has been disputed as there is no public display of them. Perhaps they are stored in private museums or "out of view" in a public museum.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Wow, they suck! And to think i used to complain about .50 cases landing on me in a carrier. 
I've got a photo that i think could even stump Irondukes. Its a little complicated tho. The vehicle itself isnt too hard to sus out, its the history of this certain vehicle that i'm keen to see if he knows. Its a fairly famous car.
Anyone mind if i jump in at some stage (as soon as i figure out how to get it off the laptop, onto the computer and then onto here)?


----------



## ironduke57

Hale said:
			
		

> ...
> I've got a photo that i think could even stump Irondukes. Its a little complicated tho. The vehicle itself isnt too hard to sus out, its the history of this certain vehicle that i'm keen to see if he knows. Its a fairly famous car.
> Anyone mind if i jump in at some stage ...)?



No prob for me. (Especially as geo already has done that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

(Heh... couldn't resist.  Was researching the Verdeja when I came across some really strange looking vehicles, of which the St Chamond is only one example. )


----------



## 3rd Herd

Here is something:


----------



## Trooper Hale

By hal953, shot with PENTAX Optio W10 at 2007-08-14

It might be a bit hard, and it might be a bit vague. I'd suggest looking at the man on the left for your first clue as to when and where.
I've plenty more clues if you like. 
What i'm after is what this individual vehicle did and what makes in Special in the RAAC.
Goodluck and i hope this doesnt turn out badly.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Hale, if I remember correctly, it's one of your Vietnam tracks whose crew did some fantastic and heroic work over there in the sixties - I remember reading that excellent book about the RAAC's Vietnam experience from both the Cav track and Centurion tanker perspective, but damned if I can remember more details.  That would explain the fellow on the left in the 'nam era OD green and boonie cap, looks like his gat is some sort of SMG - is it an AUSTEN?

Am I close?


----------



## Trooper Hale

Your pretty much on with those rounds. This was going to be my clue! The SMG on the left is an Owen gun, used early on in Vietnam till it was realised that the jungles of Vietnam werent the same as the jungles of PNG & the second world war. They found that the 9mm round wasnt at all effective at the slightly longer distances engagements happened at in Vietnam.
What i'm really after though, is for someone to tell me about 30A "Ironsides". You know its Vietnam and you know its early. I'm just after something on the battle it led.
The tree's there would give it away to most Australian Cav blokes.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Hale, I'm out of ideas and have a general sense of what happened but can't remember the details.  What is the name of that book, written by a retired Sgt, I think?  An Aussie mate of mine from 2 CAV lent it to me when we served in the Middle East and I found it fascinating but never got a copy of it.

Now the trees, this isn't going to be some sort of Flaming Killer Koala story now, is it?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Would this be it?:

http://members.tripod.com/sitrep1/cav28e.htm



> Trooper Ian Bates.
> 
> Ian declined to be interviewed. The following short account of his service and fortitude is drawn from various sources, particularly When the Scorpion Stings- History of the 3rd Cavalry Regiment, Vietnam, 1965-72 by Paul Anderson.
> 
> Ian Bates drove an APC for his Troop Leader, Second Lieutenant Roger Tingley during the battle of Baria, a fair sized town situated south of the Australian Task Force Base and about a third of the way to Vung Tau.
> 
> On the way to Baria, Bates recalls that the Viet Cong attempted to ambush the Troop with its infantry company aboard with puffs of dust rising from bullet strikes on the road and its verges. An RPG round was fired at the Troop, but it missed.
> 
> B*ates’s carrier, call sign 30A (Three Zero Alpha) was tasked with a section to protect the Baria Sector HQ. RPG teams were reported in the area and five rounds were fired at 30A. They missed, even from such short ranges as 20 metres. After more confused action, more RPG rounds were fired at Bates’s carrier and one struck it on the front right hand side.*
> 
> Now, this type of weapon relies on a ‘jet stream’ to do its damage, that is, when the explosive charge is ignited, it uses the physics of shaped charges to form a narrow but extremely high temperature stream of matter to penetrate its target. This ‘jet stream’ penetrated the vehicle and the force of it slewed the vehicle to the right, causing it to crash into a building and rendering Bates unconscious.
> 
> The round also blew the back off Bates’s drivers seat and wounded him severely in his back, at the same time smashing the radio set-up and dazing the radio operator. This action also blew 2nd Lieutenant Tingley out of the vehicle. Bates regained consciousness in time for him to see his Troop Leader screaming at him to reverse away from the smashed building wall.
> 
> In spite of his wounds and in great pain, Bates did so and continued to drive the vehicle, albeit the thing was by now operating on only three cylinders. Keeping the wounded M113 going until it reached the main cross roads in Baria and with the other APCs in a defensive position, Bates finally collapsed from his wounds and was evacuated to 36 Evacuation Hospital at Vung Tau. Even here his troubles were not over, as the enemy decided to mortar the Australian logistics base which included the Australian Field Hospital. As the mortar strike came in, Bates and his fellow Cavalry wounded were told to get under their beds. Bates, still semi-conscious, had to be lifted down from his bed and covered with a pile of mattresses.
> 
> Through his actions, Ian Bates displayed the basic character of Armoured soldiers, courage, fortitude and willingness to keep going despite wounds and adversity.


----------



## Trooper Hale

We tried them in Vietnam but apparently its illegal to send flaming koala's into a bunker system.
The reference to the tree's is because they're rubber tree's and the battle in question took place in a rubber plantation.

I know the book your talking about, its either called "Scorpians sting" or something like that with a picture of a carrier on the front or its another one called Jungle Tracks with a Cent on the front.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Jungle Tracks - that's it, with the Cent on the cover.  Now to search for a copy...


----------



## Trooper Hale

Almost Michael. I'm after an early action though. Same callsign, different car, about a year earlier i think.
Try looking out for rubber plantations. Nui Dat.


----------



## 3rd Herd

The Battle of Binh Ba
by Arthur Burke
http://www.anzacday.org.au/history/vietnam/binh_ba.html
"Twenty-five years after the Allied landing at Normandy on 6 June 1944, another military force also crossed a start line and advanced into history at the small rubber plantation village of Binh Ba in South Vietnam.

The peaceful morning air of Phuoc Tuy Province in South Vietnam was shattered at 7.20 am by a rocket-propelled grenade (RPG) striking the turret of an Australian Centurion tank as it entered the village of Binh Ba, some six kilometres north of the Australian base at Nui Dat. Forty-eight hours later, the vicious Battle of Binh Ba concluded leaving one Australian dead and 10 wounded, but at least 107 enemy killed, six wounded and 29 detained for further investigation. This battle on 6 June 1969 was an undeniable success for the Australians and ranks as one of the major military victories of that force during the Vietnam War.

The question has often been asked, ‘Was this an ambush or an accident?’ Was the RPG fired by a nervous young local Viet Cong (VC) guerilla or a trigger-happy North Vietnamese Regular, or was this a deliberate attempt by 1st Battalion of 33rd North Vietnamese Army (NVA) Regiment to entice two Australian armoured vehicles into a trap which would draw resources away from the 6th Battalion Royal Australian Regimental (6 RAR) Group which was exerting pressure on the enemy from further north? This article tells the story of that modern D-Day battle and leaves the reader to make a decision.

The 6th Battalion had not long been in country and was still undergoing its warm-up or nursery operation which had commenced towards the end of May in an area some 17 km north of Nui Dat. Their supposedly rather benign patrolling southwards had, however, inadvertently begun to encroach upon the cross-country movement of an NVA battalion which was temporarily laying up in the former French rubber plantation village of Binh Ba. There is no doubt that it felt threatened by the hammer and anvil effect of 6 RAR pushing south towards the defended Nui Dat base............"



AWM BEL/69/0382/VN. Binh Ba, South Vietnam. 6 June 1969. Troops of D Company, 5th Battalion, the Royal Australian Regiment (5RAR), Commanded by Major Murray Blake, supported by Centurion tanks of B Squadron, 1st Armoured Regiment, sweep towards the edge of a rubber plantation, five miles north of the 1st Australian Task Force (1ATF) Base at Nui Dat.

The RPG which hit the replacement tank -- being accompanied to 6 RAR by an armoured recovery vehicle (ARV) -- seriously wounded the loader/operator and prevented the turret from traversing. The crew commander opened fire with a .30 calibre machine gun and was supported by the fire from two similar weapons on the ARV. The tank continued north to a nearby friendly village post whilst the recovery vehicle withdrew south to Nui Dat.

The tank’s arrival alerted the Vietnamese Regional Force (RF) Company who prepared to react against an enemy of (at that time) unknown strength. In parallel, the tank’s contact report sent by radio to the 1st Australian Task Force (1 ATF) base and a request for assistance from the Vietnamese District Chief resulted in the task force’s ready reaction force -- based on D Company 5 RAR -- being mobilised at about 9 am.


----------



## Trooper Hale

What i was actually after was an account of the Battle of Long Tan (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Long_Tan) in which a troop of M113 from 1st APC Squadron, led by Lt Adrian Roberts in 30A, helped pull D company out on the plantation.

Turns out i made this one a little too hard, the website that had all the details about the carriers, the callsigns and the blokes in them has disappeared since my last vist to the world wide web. Sorry if i led you on a wild goose chase. Sorry about that, but on a positive note, its good to see a reference to Binh Ba which was a huge go for Australian Tanks and Carriers. Fascinating to read the little details, like how the Americans would rely on HE and "Beehive", stocking nearly no AP in the tanks while the Australian Cent's kept enough AP to be able to knock down bunkers and pillboxs. The cents were apparently fantastic in Vietnam, the grunts loved having them around and their worth in clearing enemy positions was amazing. They stood up to more punishment then the American tanks and had a bigger armament. 
Jungle Tracks is a fantastic read if you want to find out more about Armour in Jungle settings. Or just tanks generally.

Sorry i've wasted your time on that question without having anywhere for you chaps to get the answers from.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Hale said:
			
		

> Sorry i've wasted your time on that question without having anywhere for you chaps to get the answers from.



No not a time waste for me. Interesting reading and I stumbled across the war daries from that era. Which is a book mark worth keeping.
thanks


----------



## Blackadder1916

Hale said:
			
		

> Turns out i made this one a little too hard, the website that had all the details about the carriers, the callsigns and the blokes in them has disappeared since my last vist to the world wide web.



Here's something about tracks at Long Tan.
http://www.hotkey.net.au/~marshalle/lt/LTAPC.html

And something on/from (Col) Adrian Roberts about service during that time. http://members.tripod.com/sitrep1/cav28e.htm (go to the bottom of the page)


_edited to include second link_


----------



## ironduke57

What have we here?






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: Originally it didn´t had a turret.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint2: It is not from the eastern hemisphere. It is not self developed and AFAIK they are the only user.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Danjanou

No time to google and my AFV books are still packed ( book cases are 2" too high for new rec room :'( ) but from the looks of the troopies and surrounding foliage I'd suggest Mexico or Guatemala as possibles.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Danjanou said:
			
		

> No time to google and my AFV books are still packed ( book cases are 2" too high for new rec room :'( )



I thought you said your reading from now on was limited to the "home handy man guide" ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

Henschel HWK 11 (Mexican variant with 20mm turret)
http://62.128.210.96/fulltrack/hotel/hwk_series/hwk-series.html
http://62.128.210.96/fulltrack/hotel/hwk_series/hwk11-mexico-01/helio-intro.html

Thanks to Danjanou for the Mexico hint.  I was working my way through countries that might have branch insignia similiar to US style crossed swords as per the flag on the veh.


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this?


----------



## geo

BV206


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> BV206



An obvious guess, but incorrect.  While the design was perhaps suggested by the capabilities of the BV206, this one isn't Scandinavian.

Here's another view.


----------



## Mortar guy

ST Bronco (Singapore)?

MG


----------



## Blackadder1916

You got it!

http://www.one35th.com/attc/attc_intro.htm


----------



## Jungle

OK, an apparently easy one: take a look at this unusual combination, and tell me which country uses it:


----------



## Emenince Grise

Jungle said:
			
		

> OK, an apparently easy one: take a look at this unusual combination, and tell me which country uses it:



Argentina. It's a TAM light tank.

 http://www.enemyforces.com/tanks/tam.htm


----------



## vonGarvin

NOTE: The "odd combination" is that of a Marder chassis and a Leopard turret.  From the A3 or A4 turret, I believe.


----------



## Pallas Athena

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> NOTE: The "odd combination" is that of a Marder chassis and a Leopard turret.  From the A3 or A4 turret, I believe.



The TAM VC didn't use a Leopard turret. The TAM turret was designed specifically for the vehicle by Thyssen Henschel. Some equipment was common to the Leopard 1.


----------



## George Wallace

Some other photos from different angles:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-442509.html#msg442509


----------



## Emenince Grise

Since things are quiet, this one should be easy... name the vehicle and the weapon...


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

M113A1 with a DsHK 12.7mm MG, normally mounted on T-series tanks and other WP vehs as a Commander's AAMG.  Looking at the surroundings, likely either a capture or "donation" model to an African country.

Track is too loose and will probably throw if turned hard - needs some maint, either new track, pull out a shoe, or someone to get a grease gun and sort out the rear idler.  Drive sprocket may need changing as well but I am sure there are more light track maint SMEs on here who can steer me right if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mortar guy

This might be an easy one:


----------



## Emenince Grise

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> M113A1 with a DsHK 12.7mm MG, normally mounted on T-series tanks and other WP vehs as a Commander's AAMG.  Looking at the surroundings, likely either a capture or "donation" model to an African country.
> 
> Track is too loose and will probably throw if turned hard - needs some maint, either new track, pull out a shoe, or someone to get a grease gun and sort out the rear idler.  Drive sprocket may need changing as well but I am sure there are more light track maint SMEs on here who can steer me right if I'm wrong.



You got it. Somalia. 

http://membres.lycos.fr/France40/techphot.html


----------



## Emenince Grise

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> This might be an easy one:



US M-75 APC. 

http://www.olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_m75apc.php


----------



## Mortar guy

OK, too easy.  :blotto:

MG


----------



## ironduke57

What have we here:





Large: - http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/43/2141243/6231623630633764.jpg

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Emenince Grise

Those are 2 x M-40 (US) recoilless rifles on top on what appears to be a well-engineered but home-brewed mount. The vehicle looks vaguely Russian or Eastern European. The track looks German or Eastern European.  It's definately not the USMC's Ontos, as there aren't enough weapons.


----------



## ironduke57

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> Those are 2 x M-40 (US) recoilless rifles Probably based on it. on top on what appears to be a well-engineered but home-brewed mount. The vehicle looks vaguely Russian No. or Eastern European No.. The track looks German No. or Eastern European No..  It's definately not the USMC's Ontos Right., as there aren't enough weapons.



RED.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## exspy

Mr Duke,

Is it a Japanese made Type 60 self propelled anti-tank vehicle?

I believe the photo must be dated as I recall these units are obsolete and have been replaced, unless they have been sold to another country's armed forces.

Dan.


----------



## ironduke57

exspy said:
			
		

> Mr Duke,
> 
> Is it a Japanese made Type 60 self propelled anti-tank vehicle?
> 
> I believe the photo must be dated as I recall these units are obsolete and have been replaced, unless they have been sold to another country's armed forces.
> 
> Dan.



No. Not Japanese, but it goes geographical in the right direct.

Another pic:




Large: http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/43/2141243/3233346265326664.jpg

(Regarding the Type 60 AFAIK in 2001 were still 150 in active service.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## exspy

Okay, the above photo shows what appear to be Sagger or Sagger-type missiles fitted above the rifles.

As the M-40 was also licensed to be made in India and the Indian Army was undergoing a Soviet supply phase years ago, could this marriage of Western and Soviet anti-tank technology indicate an Indian produced vehicle?

Don't know what the designation would be.  I'm just guessing now.

Dan.


----------



## aesop081

Vietnamese ?

Using leftover american M40s 

(i see what look like red stars to me on the front of the turret)


----------



## ironduke57

Indian, Vietnamese? No and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Emenince Grise

Chinese. Sino-Russian border war, 1960's.


----------



## ironduke57

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> Chinese. Sino-Russian border war, 1960's.



It is chinese, but AFAIK it was build around 75-78.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## exspy

Gentlemen,

Excuse my ignorance but how would China have gotten a hold of enough M-40's to have made constructing a type anti-tank vehicle worthwhile?  In all of my reading of this weapon system (including Jane's) I have never come across anything that indicated that China produced their own versions of it either with or without a license.  I'm eager to learn more if it's available.  Does anyone have any more details on these?

Dan.

PS:  For ironduke57, I rechecked my sources and it seems the JSDF had two armoured vehicles designated the Type 60.  One was a fully tracked armoured personnel carrier similar to the M-113 and the other was the anti-tank vehicle I mentioned earlier.  Perhaps it was the Type 60 APC that was still in service in 2001?


----------



## Danjanou

exspy said:
			
		

> Gentlemen,
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but how would China have gotten a hold of enough M-40's to have made constructing a type anti-tank vehicle worthwhile?  In all of my reading of this weapon system (including Jane's) I have never come across anything that indicated that China produced their own versions of it either with or without a license.  I'm eager to learn more if it's available.  Does anyone have any more details on these?
> 
> Dan.



Dan this may be a clue



			
				ironduke57 said:
			
		

> It is chinese, but AFAIK it was build around 75-78.



The Vietnam War ended in 1975 and I'm sure there were plenty of M-40s either US or ARVN laying around for the NVA to acquire. If my addled memory serves me well there were a couple of years there before Sino-Viet relations soured and the border clashes ocurred. Perhaps some were traded north in exchange for other materials and a few were mounted on a trial vehicle?


----------



## ironduke57

exspy said:
			
		

> Gentlemen,
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but how would China have gotten a hold of enough M-40's to have made constructing a type anti-tank vehicle worthwhile?  In all of my reading of this weapon system (including Jane's) I have never come across anything that indicated that China produced their own versions of it either with or without a license.  I'm eager to learn more if it's available.  Does anyone have any more details on these?
> 
> Dan.
> 
> PS:  For ironduke57, I rechecked my sources and it seems the JSDF had two armoured vehicles designated the Type 60.  One was a fully tracked armoured personnel carrier similar to the M-113 and the other was the anti-tank vehicle I mentioned earlier.  Perhaps it was the Type 60 APC that was still in service in 2001?



Regarding its weapons. I have no information which weapon it used, but IMHO it is much likely that it used an copy of the US M-20 called Type 53.
----------------------------------------
Regarding Japanese AFV. There is the Type 60 tank hunter and the Type SU 60 an APC. (Which is the base for the Type SV 60 81mm mortar carrier, the Type SX 60 107mm mortar carrier and the Type SU 60 NBC NBC detection vehicle.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## exspy

Gentlemen,

Thanks.  All very good answers.

Now, who has the next photo to identify?

Dan.


----------



## ironduke57

I think you misunderstood me. My pic isn´t finished yet. You still have to find it´s designation.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## exspy

ironduke57,

All I can find so far is that the recoilless rifles were designated 105mm rather than 106mm.  They weapons themselves were known as the Type 75.  The only reference I've seen to mounting two of them on a tracked chassis lists it as the Twin 105mm Type 75 (SP) which is not, what I think, you are looking for.

Am I getting warm?

Dan.


----------



## ironduke57

Twin 105mm Type 75 (SP)? No.

As said I don´t know how it was armed. Self with it´s designation it is hard to get information about it.

One more piece of information: One or more prototype´s where build but not adopted for production.

Now I am off to bed, damn late here.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: It was a prototype for an airborne light tank. (I don´t know if it was able to be airdropped or if it was only air transportable.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Emenince Grise

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Hint: It was a prototype for an airborne light tank. (I don´t know if it was able to be airdropped or if it was only air transportable.)
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



WZ141 Airborne Light Tank

http://china-defense.blogspot.com/2007/02/wz141-airborne-light-tank.html


----------



## ironduke57

Right.

Your turn. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Emenince Grise

Name the vehicle. Bonus points for the nationality.


----------



## exspy

Always a 1/2 hour behind the rest of the crowd.

I just found the Chinese vehicle on the same site.  The new clue ironduke57 gave was the giveaway for the search.

Waiting for the next question.

Dan.


----------



## exspy

Your Emenince,

A Centurion ARV Mk 2, possibly Australian?

Dan.


----------



## Petard

I would agree with the Centurion ARV Mk 2, Jordanian?


----------



## Emenince Grise

exspy said:
			
		

> Your Emenince,
> 
> A Centurion ARV Mk 2, possibly Australian?
> 
> Dan.



Correct. Centurion ARV, Australian service. 


Your turn.


----------



## exspy

Alright,

I've selected the following 'B' vehicle and am asking the following questions; vehicle name, country of use, carrying capacity and manufacturer.

Dan.


----------



## ironduke57

Shoot in the blue: EE-50?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## exspy

I know it's not a very good photo but I don't think there are very many good photos of this truck around.

It's a Canadian 5/4 ton vehicle built by Chrysler in the late 1960's for purchase by the CF.  It was called the RAM truck.  It was never accepted due to it's cost, or so I've heard.  However Mobile Command was so sure that it would be purchased that all of its land unit war establishments published in 1968 have it included in the vehicle's sections.

Ironduke57, you're much better at this than I am.  The next question I offer to you.

Dan.


----------



## ironduke57

Okay, then. What have we here?






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Emenince Grise

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Okay, then. What have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



The running gear is unmistakably from the Russian T-26. But the gun looks like a howitzer, which makes it an SU-5-3, based on the gun braces.   

Full details here: http://rkkaww2.armchairgeneral.com/galleries/T-26/SU-5.htm


----------



## Pallas Athena

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> The running gear is unmistakably from the Russian T-26. But the gun looks like a howitzer, which makes it an SU-5-3, based on the gun braces.
> 
> Full details here: http://rkkaww2.armchairgeneral.com/galleries/T-26/SU-5.htm



As the ref notes, the "howitzer" was actually a breech-loading mortar. That mortar was the 152mm M1931or  NM (originally developed for the Soviets by Rheinmetall).


----------



## ironduke57

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> The running gear is unmistakably from the Russian T-26. But the gun looks like a howitzer, which makes it an SU-5-3, based on the gun braces.
> 
> Full details here: http://rkkaww2.armchairgeneral.com/galleries/T-26/SU-5.htm



Right Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Emenince Grise

Yes, it's a Land Rover, but what is the purpose of the vehicle and in whose service?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a Land Rover, but what is the purpose of the vehicle and in whose service?



Australian Army.  Ceremonial Landrover in Funeral mode.  Tows a modifed 25 pounder Gun Carriage upon which the casket rests. The box mounted in the rear of the Landrover is for carrying/displaying wreaths.


http://anzacsteel.hobbyvista.com/othervehicles/landroverph_4.htm


> Ceremonial
> 
> In 1983, it was decided to replace the existing in-service funeral vehicle (either a Dodge AT4-114 or an International C1200 1 ton 4x2 Truck) with a standardised Ceremonial vehicle based on the Series 2A ¾ ton Landrover. The Ceremonial Landrover would be used in two roles – that of a wreath carrier towing a gun carriage for military funerals, and as an inspection vehicle for VIPs during ceremonial occasions. To do this, two separate bolt in units for the rear cargo body were designed.
> 
> The selected vehicles had the brushguard, unit sign holders, pioneer tool stowage brackets, spare wheel mount, canopy bows, rear seats, tailgate, rear bumpers and NATO towing plug all removed. The rear interior was then covered with filler panels to present a clean skin. A padded panel fitted in the former seating position and behind the front cabin area. Padded backrests were also fitted.
> 
> Brackets were welded to the rear of the vehicle and steps were manufactured. Two inserts, a wreath holder and a ceremonial piece with chromed rails, were manufactured and fitted for the appropriate occasion. The rear towing pintle was relocated, and vacuum brakes, with dash mounted trailer handbrake control were fitted. A pennant holder was fitted to the bonnet.
> 
> The vehicles were automotively as perfect as possible, and were repainted in high gloss Bronze Green paint with full gloss black undersides. These vehicles are still in use.




The Ceremonial conversion mounting the body which allows an Inspecting Officer to stand during parades. The rear steps are permanently fitted when in this mode.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Right o. Your turn.


----------



## geo

as we're waiting around.....


----------



## midget-boyd91

geo said:
			
		

> as we're waiting around.....



Looks like a 1920 Ford with treads and armour plating attached.


----------



## geo

nope -


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> as we're waiting around.....



Vickers Wolseley Wheel Track Tank


----------



## geo

ayup!

You're up


----------



## Blackadder1916

Extra points for unit and location.


----------



## mtn_biker65

Hi, 

Can someone assist me with some Army history? I'm trying to decipher the AFV/SPG type from some pictures that I've been provided. Can anyone assist with some or all of these pictures?

If you have some info for me you can either leave it here or e-mail me at campbellp@cogeco.ca

Any assistance you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Paul

Picture A






Picture B





Picture C





Picture D





Picture E





Picture F





Picture G





Picture H





Picture I





Picture J


----------



## Franko

In this order:

Leo C1 A5

TLAV

T80

M109 variant....not too sure.

M48 Patton

Not sure

BMP1

M109

Scimitar

M60A1


Regards


----------



## George Wallace

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To answer your question:

Picture A is a  Leopard C1
Picture B is a  M 113
Picture C is a  T 80
Picture D is a  M 108
Picture E is a  M 47
Picture F is an AMX 13
Picture G is a  BMP 2
Picture H is a  M 109
Picture I is a  Scimitar
Picture J is a  M 48          

I may suggest you go to the Land Vehicles Forum on this site and look up a topic called "Name this Photo" where you will find these and more vehicles as a challenge to the AVF Recognition skills of various site members.

To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Franko

Merged threads. 

Forgot about the AMX 13 (been a few years since I seen one)

M108...another variant I forgot.

Another good reason to keep up on AFV.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## George Wallace

To answer your question:

Picture A is a  Leopard C1  (no added A5 designation)     http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/mediawiki-1.5.5/index.php?title=Main_Battle_Tank
Picture B is a  M 113 variant/upgrade to TLAV      http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=98183
Picture C is a  T 80        http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/t80tank.htm 
Picture D is a  M 108      http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m108.htm
Picture E is a  M 47        http://www.pattonhq.com/m47files.html
Picture F is an AMX 13   http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/amx-13.htm
Picture G is a  BMP 1      http://news.webshots.com/album/32728141jwxzoT
Picture H is a  M 109      http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m109.htm
Picture I is a  Scimitar    http://www.militaryfactory.com/armor/detail.asp?armor_id=188   
Picture J is a  M 48        http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m48.htm       and       http://www.michiganhistorymagazine.com/extra/tanks/m48_1.html


----------



## ironduke57

Pic E is not an M47, but an M41 Walker Bulldog.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Extra points for unit and location.



A hint: the vehicle was US designed and built though the soldiers in the photo obviously are not.  At least one of this type was used (supposedly) operationally by the US Army prior to their entry in WW1.


----------



## exspy

Blackadder,

It is a Jeffrey armoured car.  The unit is the Eaton Machine Gun Battery of the CEF at Camp Niagara in 1915.

QUOTE:
The Jeffrey was a U.S. built armoured car. Specifications are not really known. 1 x Vickers .303" machine gun in turret. 4x4. maximum speed about 20 miles per hour maximum (a slow speed).  Anything over 12 m.p.h. gave trouble with engine fans and bearings.  The narrow wheels with solid rubber tires would have hampered its cross-country performance.  Petrol consumption = 5 miles per gallon (very poor).  Electric lights and starters.  Car could also be started with a crank from outside.  Twin steering.  "The gunner occupied the central turret, the driver and car commander sitting in front while the co-driver and a spare crew member faced the rear.  Observation from the car was limited. 

Dimensions unknown, but estimated to be 18'0" x 6'4" x 8'0" 

Some of these cars were apparently used in India. 

The US Army called it the Armoured Car No. 1.  At least one was used with Pershing's force on the Mexican border.
UNQUOTE.

Next question please.

Dan.


----------



## Blackadder1916

exspy said:
			
		

> It is a Jeffrey armoured car.  The unit is the Eaton Machine Gun Battery of the CEF at Camp Niagara in 1915.



You forgot to add that they were standing outside the "Jimmy" mess.


----------



## exspy

Blackadder,

I thought when the caption said "Jimmy Mess (in centre)" that it was referring to the name of the officer with the walking stick.

By the way did you notice that the Sam Browne's on the two officers appear to be constructed from webbing material and not leather, and are worn over the wrong shoulder?  Could have been a Battery affectation.

Long story short, I would never have got the correct vehicle without the subsequent clues you provided.  I was thinking of armoured cars in the Middle East during the 1920's.

Dan.

PS:  What have you got for us next?


----------



## geo

xspy,
If you,re going into the nitty gritty.... how about the officer in the centre... 
Wearing puttees over boots instead of the full riding boots (which everyone else appears to be sporting)


----------



## Blackadder1916

http://bcoy1cpb.pacdat.net/jeffrey_armd_car.htm

xspy, 
On reflection, your analysis of the caption may be correct.  If so, then the other officer (unidentified) may be Capt Stevens in whose photo album it was found.


----------



## exspy

geo,

The five on the left do appear to be a bit scruffy to me too.  I suspect they are in 'working order' for their training on the armoured car.  None seem to have been issued with coveralls.  If true then I can see why the officer would be wearing a webbed Sam Browne and puttees.  A gentleman wouldn't want to be wearing a beautiful set of Sam Browne's and leather gaiters while crawling in, over and around an object full of leather scrapping and tearing appendages.  The OR's can get theirs replaced.  The officer would have to purchase a new set.  The OR to the right seems to be dressed a little smarter than the rest.  Possibly just passing through when the photographer showed up?

Blackadder,

You could very well be right.  There are those who are very knowledgeable of the MMG Batteries of the CEF and may know who the officers of the Eaton Battery were.  Unfortunately I am not one of those people.  Still a very interesting photo and kudos for finding and presenting it.  I've looked at this photo a couple of dozen times know and keep finding new things in the details.  The note book in the Sergeant's left skirt pocket.  How the relationship between the sleeve cuff edges and skirt edges are different on each tunic.  Why the one ranker out of all of them is wearing a bandolier and lanyard.  Are the cap badges identical.  Is the SNCO on the left a Band-Major, a Squadron Sergeant-Major or the Battery SM.

Ah this hobby.  Hours of enjoyment.

Dan.

PS:  Next question please.  Or continue the discussion of this photo.  I'm open to either.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Yes, it certainly could open an interesting discussion.  I've emailed the owner (he is the grandson of the Capt Stevens in whose album it was found) of the website on which I found the photo and asked him some questions regarding it. No reply yet.  According to elsewhere on the site Capt Stevens did not deploy overseas with the CEF, but he did spent some time as a machine gun instructor.  As many members of the 19th Lincoln Regiment were in the Welland Canal Force, I wondered whether this MG battery could have been a part of that organization at one time.  Capbadges on some in the photo could be from the Lincoln Regiment.

As this could stray from the intent of the thread, here's something easy to get back on track.


----------



## midget-boyd91

Canada C15TA


----------



## TN2IC

It is a C15TA ... but I don't think those marking are Canadian. Czech may be? The marking of Z123456789 or whatever it was don't look right to me. Doesn't Canada start with CZ123456789?


----------



## midget-boyd91

TN2IC said:
			
		

> It is a C15TA ... but I don't think those marking are Canadian. Czech may be? The marking of Z123456789 or whatever it was don't look right to me. Doesn't Canada start with CZ123456789?



The ambulance version of the General Motors Canada C15TA was introduced late in the war. I don't think this saw service with the Czech.

Edit: Of course we know what I think... usually doesn't turn out to be true.  ???
TN2IC has this one right.


----------



## Old Sweat

exspy,

Ask and you shall receive. A number of years back a friend and I set out to research the Motor Machine Guns. I have the nominal rolls on sailing to the UK of the 1st and Borden Batteries, but not the Eaton and Yukon Batteries, I asked him for info and he provided the following. It is interesting, but does not answer your question. (I have asked him for anything he has on the original officers.)

The Eaton Machine Gun Brigade

The birth of Brutinel's unit was difficult but not unduly so. The novelty of the concept, the energy and commitment of Brutinel himself as well as the political patronage he enjoyed made the process of creating Automobile Machine Gun Brigade Number 1 a straightforward event. Brutinel's brigade would have siblings, but their creation followed more tortuous paths.

The next unit, in chronological terms, was the Eaton Machine Gun Brigade. On 21 August, just weeks after Brutinel's note to Sam Hughes was written, John Craig Eaton of the famous Toronto department store-owning family, made an offer to the government of $100,000 for a machine-gun unit similar to Brutinel's. i The offer was accepted and arrangements made to recruit, in the Toronto area, the 25 officers and 281 other ranks deemed to be required. The unit's 15, later raised to 40, armoured cars and nine attendant staff cars, would follow. The cost of these vehicles was later computed to be $260,207.53. ii

The designated commander was Major William Morrison a veteran of the South African War in which he had served as a lance corporal with the 2nd Canadian Mounted Rifles. His association with the Eatons would not be a long one as his duties were detailed as "be employed as first assistant in the organization of the Eaton Machine Gun Battery." iii The organization that Morrison devised and took overseas consisted of one major, himself, one captain, and no less than twenty-three lieutenants! Unlike The Automobile Machine Gun Brigade No. 1, this unit at least had a sergeant-major, Battery Sergeant-Major Frank Bosher.

Many of the men who joined were employees of the T. Eaton Company who, in addition to their military pay, were granted an allowance from their employer of half the salary they were making at their time of enlistment. They were evidently of good quality, as 18 of the 281 would subsequently be commissioned from the ranks. The allocated block of regimental numbers was 601-1000.

The unit's table of organization called for four batteries of ten armoured cars each. iv Based on the distribution of ranks every second armoured vehicle was commanded by an officer with a sergeant commanding the other car. The unit thus could be broken down into 20 two-car patrols.

When the Eaton battery sailed for Europe in June 1915, it had, in addition to its 306 personnel four Colt machine-guns, but it had no vehicles and therein lies a story.

Photo of Eaton Motor Machine-Gun Battery cap badge

	The cap badge was in the form of a maple leaf with a Crown above the letters E.M.G.B. [Eaton's Machine Gun Brigade], a beaver and the word Canada. The collar badges were smaller versions of the cap badge. The shoulder badges, produced later, took the form of an oval plate with the initials E.M.M.G.B. [Eaton's Motor Machine Gun Brigade] over a depiction of an armoured car, all above the word Canada.

Lord Kitchener, the British Secretary of State for War, (minister of defence in modern terminology) for some reason was not impressed with the idea of machine-gun units, and after encountering Brutinel and his Autocars in Britain in February 1915 (as will be recounted below), he took the step of informing Ottawa, through the Governor-General, that no further armoured car units were to be dispatched overseas. Major-General Sir Willoughby Gwatkin, the British officer serving as Canadian Chief of the General Staff, was in agreement with Kitchener. v He contrived to dispatch the Eaton Battery to Britain without its vehicles in the expectation that the personnel could more easily be absorbed into the Canadian overseas force as reinforcements. vi In this plan he was destined to be disappointed.

The story of the vehicles intended for the Eaton Battery turned into a strange saga. After the minister had accepted the generous offer of John Eaton, The Russell Motor Car Company of Toronto was selected as the manufacturer for the vehicles. Like the Autocars, they were based on an existing pattern, in this case that of the Jeffery four-wheel drive chassis with a Packard, later replaced by a Buda, engine. Unlike the Autocars they were completely enclosed vehicles and carried a rotating machine-gun turret on top. They were more than weapons carriers; they were actual armoured fighting vehicles.

The cars had a road speed of about 20 mph and travelled on three-foot diameter wheels on solid rubber tires. The armour was chrome-nickel armour plate. On the sides it was a full 3/16-inch thick and slightly less on the top and skirting. Rifle ports were provided in the turret and a hinged door at the rear permitted rearward firing. The main armament was a Colt .303 inch machine-gun. vii

Backing up the armoured cars were "a scout car, one truck equipped as a smithy; one armourer's lorry, one lorry for consumable stores; and 39 cases of spare parts, including Buda engines. The equipment list totalled no less than 22 pages." viii Manufactured just as quickly as the Autocars, the completed collection of new vehicles made an appearance at the Central Canadian Exhibition in Toronto in September 1914, before the unit's recruiting programme had even begun.

In December 1915, six months after the personnel from the battery had landed in Britain, the vehicles and stores were finally shipped from Canada. Upon arrival in the United Kingdom the Canadian Ordnance staff promptly asked the British to place them in storage "as a temporary measure." ix  They sat at the Motor Transport Depot at Bulford until January 1917 when the depot commander contacted the Quarter Master General of the Canadian Forces in Britain to ask if they could be moved, as the space they were occupying was wanted for other purposes. The Quarter Master General, Brigadier-General A.D. McRae, then took it upon himself to offer the equipment up to the British on the grounds that "operations on the Western Front do not admit of the use of noted equipment by our Canadian Corps." x General McRae had not bothered to consult with the commander of the Canadian Corps or with the commander of the Canadian machine-gunners in France, Brutinel, who was looking for exactly this sort of vehicle. The vehicles ended up split between Ireland and India where they gave excellent service for many years. As Jack Wallace has pointed out in his excellent article on this lamentable saga, Brigadier-General McRae, having displayed his strategic acumen in the military, ended up in the Canadian Senate "and was last heard of in 1936 thundering about the way armament manufacturers were dominating governments." xi

When the Eatons left for Europe in June 1915, the senior appointments in the unit were;

Major William Morrison xii
Captain Edward Knight xiii
Lieutenant and Quartermaster A.S. Jarvis xiv




i John Eaton (1876-1922) was a son of Timothy Eaton. He was knighted in 1915.
ii A.F. Duguid, History of the Canadian Forces, 1914 - 19, The Kings Printer, Ottawa, 1938, note 716.
iii John F. Wallace, Dragons of Steel: Canadian Armour in Two World Wars, Dundurn, 1995, p 18.
iv John F. Wallace, Dragons of Steel: Canadian Armour in Two World Wars, Dundurn, 1995, p 19.
v Gwatkin (1859-1925) was CGS from 1911 to 1919.
vi John F. Wallace, "Have finally gotten rid of this outfit" ...and the sequel, Armour Bulletin, Winter 1990, Gagetown, NB.
vii  John F. Wallace, The first armoured cars, a very Canadian story, Canadian Defence Quarterly, Vol. 11, No.3, Winter 1981/82.
viii John F. Wallace, The first armoured cars, a very Canadian story, Canadian Defence Quarterly, Vol. 11, No.3, Winter 1981/82.
ix John F. Wallace, Have finally gotten rid of this outfit" ...and the sequel, Armour Bulletin, Winter 1990, Gagetown, NB.
x John F. Wallace, Have finally gotten rid of this outfit" ...and the sequel, Armour Bulletin, Winter 1990, Gagetown, NB.
xi The first armoured cars, a very Canadian story, Canadian Defence Quarterly, Vol. 11, No.3, Winter 1981/82.
xii William James Morrison served in South Africa in the 2nd Canadian Mounted Rifles. Commissioned in the Canadian Army Service Corps in 1914 he rose quickly in rank. After taking the Battery overseas he went back to the Service Corps, filling depot appointments until being struck off strength in June 1917.
xiii Edward Lewis Knight Joined the Battery as a lieutenant in February. He was quickly promoted to captain and then major in June 1916. He would be killed in action 26 September 1916.
xiv Arthur Saddington Jarvis had no previous military service when he was appointed Lieutenant and Quartermaster of the Eaton battery in 1915. He left the unit in January 1916 for a series of staff appointments. He survived the war.


----------



## Blackadder1916

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Canada C15TA


Got it in one.

As for its number... ?
http://www.mapleleafup.org/vehicles/cmparmour/c15ta.html


> This is a restored example of the rare late-war ambulance version introduced in 1945. Note the higher side plates. This example was restored by a collector in Great Britain, but now lives in the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa, Ontario. It's not difficult to imagine the value of such a vehicle had it been available throughout the campaign in 1944. (photo by Bruce Parker)


----------



## TN2IC

Blackadder1916- I was in middle of fixing my answer. Darn site wouldn't load after I submit my reply. I was pissed.  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91

As for the number: there is a picture of the Czech armoured brigade in Prague with the marking Z5822489. The number on the ambulance is Z5822762. I'd say thats pretty close. 

_Edit to add: _ 



> I was in middle of fixing my answer. Darn site wouldn't load after I submit my reply. I was pissed



The same thing happened to me when I tried to post this.


----------



## larry Strong

Vehicle codes used by Canada in WW@

Armoured cars      CF
Carriers                 CT
Scout cars              CF
Tanks                     CT
SP mountings          CS
Motorcycles            CC
Cars light               CM
Ambulances           CA
Trucks                   CZ
Lorries                   CL
Tractors                 CH
Trailers (all types)   CX


Source:
Canada's Fighting vehicles Europe 1943-45


----------



## Mike Rochefort

Ok my turn let me ask what, where, when ?


----------



## Jammer

Aussie M-113A1 with Saladin turret. Not sure if the Kiwi's used it as well.
Possibly taken in Vietnam


----------



## Mike Rochefort

Outstanding Jammer


 M113A1 - Fire Support Vehicle (with Saladin Turret)


http://www.armytankmuseum.com.au/i-vd.htm

This was taken in the fall of 1978 in Puckapunyal (37°00'S, 145°02'E) an Australian Army base in north-central Victoria.
I was on the crew of what the Aussies call a beast that is me in the top photo.
The crew all Canadian LdSH(RC) Recce SQN C/S 34A this was on Ex called AUSCANBOND 78.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Beautiful Pucka.
The FSV and the MRV are awesome looking machines. Theres still a bunch of them all around Pucka and the ones at the musuem are still running as i understand it. Sadly they were gone from the Regiments by the time i joined up but as a 113 driver i would have loved to have been able to have a crack in one of them. Loud, heavy, slow...who cares! Its tooled up.


----------



## ArmyRick

Didn't the aussies also make a version with the Scorpion turret on a M113 chasis? I would be curious to know if anybody had any expirience with it. Did they still have a 2 or 4 man dismount team in the back or did the turret basket gobble up all the space?


----------



## Emenince Grise

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Didn't the aussies also make a version with the Scorpion turret on a M113 chasis? I would be curious to know if anybody had any expirience with it. Did they still have a 2 or 4 man dismount team in the back or did the turret basket gobble up all the space?



M113 MRV. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M113_Armored_Personnel_Carrier_variants

Nice picture, too.


----------



## Trooper Hale

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Didn't the aussies also make a version with the Scorpion turret on a M113 chasis? I would be curious to know if anybody had any expirience with it. Did they still have a 2 or 4 man dismount team in the back or did the turret basket gobble up all the space?



The FSV and the MRV (with Saladin and Scorpion turrets respectively) have absolutely no room in the back. There's only about 2 foot of space in there and if you did decide to stand there, you'd be catching 76 casings. Which is cool... if you like burning yourself. 
The turret and spare round bins take up a lot of space as you can imagine. With a 113 you don't have much space to start off with, and that turret doesnt help things. Also the weight of it was trouble and took away from the vehicles speed something chronic. There's not much room in the turret for a bloke my size either, I've been playing around with the training turret over the last few days (Its a scorpion turret with the great big cut outs in the armour) and its not the roomiest place to try to load, sight and fire the thing.

The major criticism from chaps who used them (and i'm sure its the same with your cougar), is that 76mm is just small enough not to be able to penetrate a tank and just big enough to be too big on light vehicles. 
There is one recorded case of a MRV taking out a Leopard during an exercise however. The MRV drove around the Leo in circles, firing like men possessed while the Leopard turret tried in vain to catch up with them. Eventually the WO's watching must have got tired of it and told the Leopard crew, to their great shame and humiliation, they'd been immobilised and destroyed by an MRV.


----------



## ironduke57

So what have we here?







Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Jacqueline

_* I don't mean to stray off topic._


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nice Photoshop job on two different AFV chassis with Ferrarri kits.  Top one has seven evenly spaced roadwheels with the sprocket in the front.  Bottom one has six roadwheels with spaces between the first and second and second and third, with the sprocket in the rear (one too many roadwheels to be a backwards Puma Chassis.).



Yeah, I know this is old but is this really a Photoshop job? I didn't know what Photoshop was at the time. (lack of computer knowledge).


----------



## ironduke57

No one an idea?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Even if it is a photoshop job, I have no idea what vehicles it's made up of, except the nose is somewhat "BRDM 1" like, the turret a close match to the BMP-1 single-man 73mm gun turret, complete with SAGGER rail on top of the barrel just forward of the mantlet so I'd hazard a guess to say it was an East Bloc/Warsaw Pact creation.

Other than that, not the foggiest.


----------



## ironduke57

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Even if it is a photoshop job, I have no idea what vehicles it's made up of, except the nose is somewhat "BRDM 1" like, the turret a close match to the BMP-1 single-man 73mm gun turret, complete with SAGGER rail on top of the barrel just forward of the mantlet so I'd hazard a guess to say it was an East Bloc/Warsaw Pact creation.
> 
> Other than that, not the foggiest.


Not photoshopped. It´s real and was shown on an exposition in the last years. It´s from the east.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

OK got it.  Google-Fu and Defencetalk.com:

Ob'yekt 19

Nice one!


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

OK IronDuke, let someone else have a shot at this one:


----------



## Franko

Jaguar.


----------



## ironduke57

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Jaguar.


1 



Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Jaguar 1 HOT.  Yes.  Over to you!


----------



## tomahawk6




----------



## Blackadder1916

VBCI (Véhicule Blindé de Combat d'Infanterie) http://www.army-technology.com/projects/vbci/


----------



## tomahawk6

;D too easy I know.  8)


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.


----------



## Mud

Definately American with a 105 gun...hmm...


----------



## geo

Mud, not american....
tracks are wrong


----------



## Emenince Grise

geo said:
			
		

> Mud, not american....
> tracks are wrong



Indeed. Looks French. Early AMX -13 prototype?


----------



## exspy

Blackadder,

It's a Canadian made Bobcat APC chassis fitted as a self-propelled artillery piece with a 105mm C1 howitzer.  It was designed to be airportable in a C-119 transport aircraft which was the standard RCAF transport at the time the Bobcat was being developed.  Other than that I don't have too many details to provide.

The photo makes it look like it was an open topped vehicle which would have made it even less capable than the Abbott was.

Dan.


----------



## Blackadder1916

You got it, exspy.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/documents/vol_02/iss_4/CAJ_vol2.4_19_e.pdf


> Three unarmoured prototypes were authorized: two APCs and a self propelled gun variant. The contract was awarded to Leyland Motors of Longueuil, Quebec (later Canadian Car, and still later Hawker Siddeley of Canada, who brought their expertise with aluminium production to bear).   After acceptance by the Army in 1958, the prototypes were put through a number of tests. These tests only served to fuel Army enthusiasm, and the number of vehicles required jumped accordingly to 1567. Six armoured prototypes were then ordered; with the vehicle now being designated “Bobcat.”



The link to the CAJ article provides a good background of the Bobcat story.  

While the APC version had a retractable (roll-back) armoured roof allowing the occupants to fight from the vehicle, don't know about the SP gun variant.  This speculative drawing (from the quoted article) is interesting.


----------



## geo

When still a young Cpl, met a RCEME MWO who had been involved with the Bobcat develompent user trials.

The one point he remembered most was that the vehicle was "underpowered" - just not enough "oomph"!

As an infantry combat vehicle, it was missing something.... like adequate protection for the troops who were expected to stick their heads out of the "rolled back" roof 
-  harks back to the good old days of Halftracks


----------



## exspy

Geo,

Yes, I believe the Bobcat was just not up to the requirements of modern warfare at that time.  It was under development from 1958 to 1964 and the problems still couldn't be worked out.  I always thought that an APC with a flat front glacis would be an ATGM gunner's dream.

Now, what is this vehicle?  What unit is it in? (Hint: The unit can be deduced from clues in the photo.)

Dan.


----------



## geo

M60 cupola on the turret
US Army 42nd Engineers

AHHHH!!! 
M728 Combat engineer vehicle

http://www.olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_m728.php


----------



## Blackadder1916

Geo got the vehicle, but did it belong to the 42nd Engineer Company, US Army Berlin Brigade?   Like the following?


----------



## exspy

Geo,

Okay, but what was the driver's mother's maiden name?  Dang, didn't take you much more than 13 minutes to get it!

An M728 CEV of the Berlin Brigade photographed during a parade.  I don' know the exact date but the magazine I took it from is dated 1976.  The clues to identify the unit, 42nd Engineers, can be seen on the dozer blade (42 E) and also on the guidon being flown above the left fender.  For bonus points the other marking on the blade (E 67) indicate E Company of the battalion, 6th sub-unit within E Company, 7th vehicle in the line of march.  (I know I know, I'm only showing off now.)

Over to you, Geo.

Dan.

PS:  Blackadder, read your post after I posted the above answer.  Was it the 42nd Engineer Company or E/42nd Engineers?


----------



## geo

42nd Engineer Bn (Construction) - Alaska, built DEW line radar sites
42nd Engineer Regt 
42nd Engineer Mtce Platoon - Berlin Bde


Mother's maiden name was Bellamy

(Platoon sergeant Bellamy - Kelly's Heroes - was 42nd Engineers )


----------



## geo

here's one - 

Wazzat?


----------



## 211RadOp

Looks like an IS-7 Heavy Russian tank to me.


----------



## geo

Ayup... IS7 it is... The Armoured wonder...


----------



## 211RadOp

Bonus, how many where produced?


----------



## JBoyd

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Bonus, how many where produced?


of the IS-7? 3


----------



## 211RadOp

Right lines, wrong veh.


----------



## Blackadder1916

exspy said:
			
		

> PS:  Blackadder, read your post after I posted the above answer.  Was it the 42nd Engineer Company or E/42nd Engineers?



http://www.western-allies-berlin.com/units/us-army/us-army
Engineer
503d Engineer Company (LE) (1949) 
7762th Engineer Battalion (1946-1952) 
579th Engineer Utilities Company (1946-1952) 
581st Engineer Supply and Maintenance Company (1946-1952) 
Company A 20th Engineer Battalion (1961-1963) 
*42d Engineer Company (1963-1994) *


----------



## JBoyd

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Right lines, wrong veh.



Oopps my bad

Obyekt 279,  also 3?


----------



## 211RadOp

Partially correct. It is the 279, but only one was produced.



> In 1957, a group of engineers, headed by L.S.Troyanov, developed a prototype of a new heavy tank, named "Object 279". This was a very unique vehicle. The tank had a classic layout, but the problem of protection was solved by an unusual design feature. The hull of the tank was covered by a thin elliptical shield. That shield protected the tank against HEAT ammunition and to prevent it from overturning during a nuclear explosion.
> The thickness of the glacis plate was 269 mm, and the thickness of the turret was 305 mm. The tank was armed with a 130 mm M-65 gun and a coaxial 14.5 mm KPVT machine-gun. The ammunition carried for the main gun was 24 shells. The Engine was a 16-cylinder diesel DG-1000 (950 hp) or 2DG-8M (1000 hp). The tank's crew consisted of four men.
> Another unusual feature of the tank was the chassis. It consisted of four tracks combined in pairs. Such construction increased the tank's height, but guaranteed that the tank would rarely get bogged down. The tank also had great tractability on snowy and swampy terrain. At the end of 1957, a single tank had been built, but after that the project was abandoned. The "Object 279" is now displayed at Kubinka.


http://www.battlefield.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=44&lang=en


----------



## midget-boyd91

The Super-heavy Object 279 -- Russian  Obyekt 279



Damn, beat to the post


----------



## JBoyd

well dang, i knew about the one prototype, but i thought they made 2 more.. or at least they were planning to.


----------



## ironduke57

Type 4 Chi-To Medium Tank

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## JBoyd

right-o, dang did I make it to easy?


----------



## ironduke57

There suspension make them relative easy to identify.

What´s this?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AmmoTech90

Croatian Degman

That was tough


----------



## ironduke57

Right.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AmmoTech90

Something new?


----------



## JBoyd

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Something new?



M3 bridging and ferry vehicle


----------



## AmmoTech90

Yes!


----------



## JBoyd

Something not so new


----------



## ironduke57

SMK 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## JBoyd

ok apparently I either need to make them harder, or ironduke is a connoisseur


----------



## ironduke57

JBoyd said:
			
		

> ok apparently I either need to make them harder, or ironduke is a connoisseur


I am playing this identify games now for around 4-5 years. 

What´s this? (I am not 100% sure if I haven´t used this one before here.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## zipperhead_cop

JBoyd said:
			
		

> ok apparently I either need to make them harder, or ironduke is a connoisseur



Clearly, you haven't reviewd this thread since Ironduke has been playing.


----------



## Trooper Hale

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Clearly, you haven't reviewd this thread since Ironduke has been playing.



"Playing"? I'd hardly call it "playing"  ;D
Ironduke seems to barely raise a sweat naming anything, show him a chunk of steel and i reckon he could tell you the make, model country and then the type of round that destroyed it!


----------



## ironduke57

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Clearly, you haven't reviewd this thread since Ironduke has been playing.





			
				Hale said:
			
		

> "Playing"? I'd hardly call it "playing"  ;D
> Ironduke seems to barely raise a sweat naming anything, show him a chunk of steel and i reckon he could tell you the make, model country and then the type of round that destroyed it!



 ;D > 
-------------------------------------------
Hint: It´s an german prototype.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## GK .Dundas

I'm pretty certain it's not the MBT 70 prototype although that was my first guess perhaps the the leopard III  prototype? Lets face it I'm just taking shots in the dark here. And pretty wild ones at that!


----------



## ironduke57

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> I'm pretty certain it's not the MBT 70 prototype although that was my first guess perhaps the the leopard III  prototype? Lets face it I'm just taking shots in the dark here. And pretty wild ones at that!



No, not MBT70 related. But the Leo3 guess goes in a good direction.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## JBoyd

It looks sort of like the P1000, but I don't believe any of those were ever made


----------



## ironduke57

JBoyd said:
			
		

> It looks sort of like the P1000, but I don't believe any of those were ever made



Eh, no. It´s "a bit" more modern and it´s weight isn´t even near 1000 ton´s. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Another pic of it:

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## a_majoor

I believe it was called the ERG:

Two man crew in the hull, projected to have a remote turret with a 140mm cannon and few or no overhead hatches to minimize weak spots in the armoured envelope.


----------



## JBoyd

Looks to me to be some sort of Armored Command Vehicle


----------



## ironduke57

a_majoor said:
			
		

> I believe it was called the ERG:
> 
> Two man crew in the hull, projected to have a remote turret with a 140mm cannon and few or no overhead hatches to minimize weak spots in the armoured envelope.


Near, but no.



			
				JBoyd said:
			
		

> Looks to me to be some sort of Armored Command Vehicle


No. As said it was an prototype/experimental vehicle.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

well.... scale will always be a problem but, there are certain aspect that look familiar in the PUMA
Could this be an early mockup / prototype of the PUMA?


----------



## George Wallace

Marder II Driver Module prototype?


----------



## JBoyd

geo said:
			
		

> well.... scale will always be a problem but, there are certain aspect that look familiar in the PUMA
> Could this be an early mockup / prototype of the PUMA?



thats what I was thinking as well, I keep thinking its some form of puma


----------



## geo

This picture has 6 roadwheels while the production has only 5 but, given that this is a prototype, I'd wager it's an early prototype that started with what the Marder had & built from there


----------



## ironduke57

Not related to the Marder 2 [1]. It is maybe possible that some of the experiences gathered with it where used in the PUMA, but it is not related to it.

Regards,
ironduke57

[1] http://www.panzerbaer.de/types/pix/bw_spz_marder_2-003.jpg


----------



## Pallas Athena

NGP (Neue gepanzerte Plattformen) ?


----------



## ironduke57

AFAIK it was independent of the NGP project. So, no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## zipperhead_cop

It kind of looks like a tracked variant of a prototype electric AFV I saw once, called the Advanced Hybrid Electric Drive (AHED) 8x8 from General Dynamics.  But the bird I saw had 8 wheels.
Buggered if I could get the pics to load, so I provided a link:

http://www.generaldynamics.uk.com/media/newsarchive.html?article=2006050455025


----------



## Blackadder1916

Versuchsträger EGS (Experimentalwanne Gesamtschutz)? 

My German isn't that good, so my reading of the scant material I found leads me to think that it may have been under the NGP program.


----------



## geo

Bingo blackadder!


----------



## ironduke57

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Versuchsträger EGS (Experimentalwanne Gesamtschutz)?
> 
> My German isn't that good, so my reading of the scant material I found leads me to think that it may have been under the NGP program.



Bingo. It is the EGS testbed. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## JBoyd

good job blackadder  that one took a while to identify


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's another view with something different on top.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Look like Milan on top in the second picture...


----------



## AmmoTech90

French LOHR VPX 5000 armoured vehicle.  Interesting the Janes entry has no info on a variant with four Milan.


----------



## Jungle

The missiles seem too big for Milan; I think they are HOT AT missiles.
http://www.army-technology.com/projects/hot/


----------



## AmmoTech90

Yes, you are absolutely correct. They are HOT


----------



## Blackadder1916

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> French LOHR VPX 5000 armoured vehicle.  Interesting the Janes entry has no info on a variant with four Milan.



You got it.  There were a number of prototypes mounting different weapon systems including a 50 cal turret, HOT ATGM (both above) and Milan (see below). 

http://www.pmulcahy.com/best_stuff_that_never_was/best_lcv_that_never_were.htm


> The VPX 5000 is a small scout APC, similar in concept to the US M-114, but with a more versatile chassis able to mount several weapons mixes. The MCT (MILAN Compact Turret) is a small mount for two MILAN ATGM launchers. The version with a HOT Launcher has a simple external HOT ATGM. THE MASCOT/MILAN has an externally-mounted remote machinegun and an external MILAN launcher. The BTM-208 turret has two machineguns. It is very light and has reasonable performance, but nothing outstanding (other than speed), and that probably led to its demise.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Ok, this one might be easy or hard.  Depends on how far back you are...

Some editing to remove key recognition features.

Bonus (virtual points) if you can tell me what's in the background.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Just a guess, but is it a laundry unit with a ROWPU in the background?

It looks like this piece of kit http://www.army.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=734&action=comment


> Private François Vézina-Paquette of the Mobile Laundry and Bath Unit transfers laundry from the washing machine to the spin cycle during Exercise PHOENIX RAM.



_(edited to include link to MLBU photo)_


----------



## AmmoTech90

Yep and yep.  That was the set up in Haiti in 2004.  Had to scrub out the bleach bottles and detergent.

Over to you.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this.


----------



## Franko

A driver's maintenance nightmare?         ;D

Regards


----------



## Pallas Athena

The Schofield, 1940, GM Wellington, New Zealand.

http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/newzealand/newzealand.html (scroll to the bottom)


----------



## Blackadder1916

You got it.  You're next.


----------



## Pallas Athena

The base vehicle is fairly obvious but what's the conversion called?


----------



## chanman

Pallas Athena said:
			
		

> The base vehicle is fairly obvious but what's the conversion called?



Bernardini X1A2 from Brazil.

An old M3 Stuart with a new turret and 90mm gun, although I'm not too sure if the one in the picture is the -A or the A-2


----------



## X-mo-1979

Fragger xr31?


----------



## Pallas Athena

You got it!. It's the prototype X1A1 / CC MB1 (Carro de Combate, Modelo Brasiliano 1) ... the 30 odd X1A2 / CC MB2 were  built entirely from new parts. Vehicle weighed 19 tons, had a crew of three, 90mm main gun, and a 300 hp Saab-Scania diesel. (An updated M3 with the Saab-Scania was an X1A.)

Over to you, chanman.


----------



## chanman

Okay, this is going to be a bit unusual (and probably contravening some of the game's rules), but I saw an acquaintence's photos and can't ID them, so I figured I'd post them here.







Whoever ID's that should go next, but game aside, I'm also wondering if anyone knows what those 'pipes' on top of this humvee are:






In case the Traditional Chinese billboards and humvee dont' give it away, the photos were taken in Taiwan


----------



## Pallas Athena

The top photo is the amphibious EKW M3 pontoon bridge layer.

http://www.global-defence.com/1998/CompanyProfile/ewk.htm

No clue about the HMMWV "pipes". Some lucky winner out there knows the answer.


----------



## chanman

Pallas Athena said:
			
		

> The top photo is the amphibious EKW M3 pontoon bridge layer.
> 
> http://www.global-defence.com/1998/CompanyProfile/ewk.htm
> 
> No clue about the HMMWV "pipes". Some lucky winner out there knows the answer.



Well, I suppose it's your turn again.  Maybe I'll get an answer on the 'pipes' some other time


----------



## AmmoTech90

Errr, we had the M3 a couple of days ago...

Maybe let the Hummer with pipes stand a couple of days.


----------



## chanman

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Errr, we had the M3 a couple of days ago...
> 
> Maybe let the Hummer with pipes stand a couple of days.



Sorry about that, must've missed the previous M3.


----------



## Pallas Athena

Dang, you're right. :-[  Had to dig but Mortar guy posted an M3 in August 2006.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?PHPSESSID=equ6tevle8me3pt58sfugrmnn2&topic=48893.165

We need Viss to update the list again!


----------



## AmmoTech90

Errr, I'll just grab my coat now, used the M3 a couple of days ago
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-632679.html#msg632679


----------



## JBoyd

Yes A list of what has already been posted and sucessfully answered would be nice, as 123 pages of posts is a lot to go through to make sure something has not been posted recently, or at all


----------



## Nfld Sapper

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Yes A list of what has already been posted and sucessfully answered would be nice, as 123 pages of posts is a lot to go through to make sure something has not been posted recently, or at all



I think you just volunteered for it  ;D


----------



## JBoyd

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> I think you just volunteered for it  ;D



Somehow i think so too, well its going to be a long Long weekend for me


----------



## chanman

Hey Pallas, no one's got anything on the humvee, and I just don't know, so I guess since you're the last one to get something right, you better go next.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

hope it works this times
what is this? it was used in Canada during WWII


----------



## NavyShooter

http://www.canadiannorthern.ca/2002/chronicle15-1




> In 1941 Number 9000 was commissioned by the Dominion government and rebuilt at Transcona Shops to represent a camouflaged boxcar. At this time, the Beardmore engine was replaced with an EMD 16-567A marine engine because of the difficulty in getting parts for the former. It served as a power unit in British Columbia at the time a Japanese invasion was a threat and pulled an armoured train.
> 
> This latter role for Number 9000 was a well-kept secret to almost everyone—even to us working at Calder during the war. It must have gone through Edmonton on its return when the invasion threat diminished in 1944, but we didn’t hear of it. Number 9000 was given back to the CNR, its shroud removed, and the units put back into service between Québec and Edmundston until their retirement for good on May 20, 1946. The configuration after removal of the shroud was different from its original look, as seen in the accompanying picture.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

i guess that  was too easy


----------



## NavyShooter

Changing the name on the pic sometimes helps....

Here's my go at things...







I blotted out a couple of things...

NS


----------



## Traveller

Japanese Type 2 KA Mi? I think the aussies played around with using this one at one point. Cant be sure. I am not a tank officinado.


----------



## NavyShooter

Good guess...your turn!  Well done.

NS


----------



## Traveller

Heres the next one. Take a guess. I am sure some people will get this right away.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Reminds me of the Daleks of Dr.Who fame.... ;D


----------



## Rayman

That wouldnt happen to be a M1917 would it?


----------



## Traveller

Technically no. Not the same tricannon on it, and wrong country. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_FT-17   But the design is almost identical. The russians stole the design from the french(?) and changed it to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-18_tank their T-18 tank. http://www.wargaming.net/tanks/MODELS/ms1t18.htm The ones shown are the ones with the 45mm. Not the MS1 trigun.

But close enough for sure. 

Your up.


PS
And as for the Sapper who mentioned that they look like Daleks, yeah they sort of do! Just saw that now. Except that they are not made of garbage cans, and a plunger i suspect.  ;D


----------



## Rayman

Alrighty then. Name this one:


----------



## Rayman

Should I give a hint?


----------



## Traveller

maybe a bigger picture


----------



## Rayman

OK 1st of 2 pics (yes I blocked out the guys eyes for his security).


----------



## Rayman

2nd pic


----------



## geo

Shape would suggest a Ferret scout car that has been bastardized into I know not what the F$?%?


----------



## Danjanou

Cute little thing ain't it. Cam jacket is Swiss and I think that's a Centurian in the background, if those clues help.


----------



## Rayman

Danjanous going in the right direction with the Swiss theme.


----------



## larry Strong

More inclined to say it looks like a T54/55 in the back ground


----------



## Shamrock

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> More inclined to say it looks like a T54/55 in the back ground



Live track.


----------



## Danjanou

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> More inclined to say it looks like a T54/55 in the back ground



You're right, damn old age catching up to me. Just remembered something about the Swiss having Centurians  :-[


----------



## George Wallace

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You're right, damn old age catching up to me. Just remembered something about the Swiss having Centurians  :-[



I was wondering if it may have been Austrian, but it most likely is the Swiss Pz 61.


----------



## McG

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I was wondering if it may have been Austrian, but it most likely is the Swiss Pz 61.


looks like Pz 68 (which replaced the 61)


----------



## larry Strong

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Live track.


OK just googled the Pz 61 and see what you mean, guess this is a little of track back to the original ?


----------



## George Wallace

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I was going of off the shape of the turret and the road wheels.



Upper Return Roller.   ;D


----------



## McG

geo said:
			
		

> Shape would suggest a Ferret scout car that has been bastardized into I know not what the F$?%?


It's a little big.  Closer to a Fox with the turret removed & hidden under some sheet metal.



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> OK just googled the Pz 61 and see what you mean, guess this is a little of track back to the original ?


The next generation of the same.


----------



## Rayman

Everyones more intrested with the background vehicle than the main one.... Should I just give the answer then?


----------



## George Wallace

Rayman said:
			
		

> Everyones more intrested with the background vehicle than the main one.... Should I just give the answer then?



Too many AFV officiadoes here.     ;D


----------



## geo

Given the looks of the "main gun" of the vehicle in the foreground, the vehicle has to be some sort of "bodged job"
In spite of the tires and the wire grill in front of the windshield, is this vehicle "milspec"?


----------



## Rayman

I believe so. Its circa is Cold War (actually 1957) if that helps.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I have a guess Is it an early Swiss mowag Roland? or just MOWAG with the water cannon?

Which I think was a police vehicle
But let me know if I'm right

I have a pic that will start a good quessing game...If I'm right I'll post it


----------



## Blackadder1916

Semper Fidelis said:
			
		

> I have a guess Is it an early Swiss mowag Roland? or just MOWAG with the water cannon?



I've only seen it identified as the MOWAG Water Cannon. The Roland was a different vehicle.

Unless Rayman has something different, suggest you post the next pic.

_edited to include additional pic_


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Ok here goes.
awesome paint job on this one


----------



## Koenigsegg

CM-32?
"Yunpao"?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

YES!!! 
That was obviously way too easy
Your up


----------



## Koenigsegg

I remembered something for once!  haha

Well...For lack of a good one to post...


----------



## Pallas Athena

Front end of a T-34. (The angle threw me at first -- tracks looked like a  BT-7 but not the idler or non-steering road wheel.)


----------



## Koenigsegg

Yes indeedly.  T-34 it is.


----------



## Pallas Athena

I hope this one hasn't been posted before.


----------



## Rayman

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> I've only seen it identified as the MOWAG Water Cannon. The Roland was a different vehicle.
> 
> Unless Rayman has something different, suggest you post the next pic.
> 
> _edited to include additional pic_



Its Mowag alright. The Mowag Panzerattrappe. As well I cant be as hasty with replies in the "prime time" as I work evenings so I get to them when I can.


----------



## NavyShooter

Pallas Athena said:
			
		

> I hope this one hasn't been posted before.


Based on the Christie system, I don't think it's the 1928....or the 1930....still looking though...

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Polish, model 10TP


----------



## NavyShooter




----------



## Dissident

Sherman inflatable decoy? to fool aerial photography?


----------



## NavyShooter

You gotit!

Your turn!

NS


----------



## Shamrock

Track maintenance on that thing must have blown.


----------



## Dissident




----------



## Jammer

Churchill bridgelayer?


----------



## Dissident

Close, but not quite.

Edit: You are on the right track. (how many time has this bad pun been used in this thread?)


----------



## Koenigsegg

Churchill Crocodile.   Flamethrower.

Sorry, but I don't have a picture.  I hope that does not hurt the flow of the thread.


----------



## Danjanou

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Churchill Crocodile.   Flamethrower.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't have a picture.  I hope that does not hurt the flow of the thread.



No probs


----------



## Dissident

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Churchill Crocodile.   Flamethrower.



Right on. The plaque says it is a Mark VIII.

The floor is yours.


----------



## Koenigsegg

I apologise, for lack of a picture.  I passed it on.

Danjanou- I can't see the picture you posted, could the link be broken?


----------



## Blackadder1916

While we're waiting for the next photo, let me backtrack a bit and add some clarification to one of the odd vehicles that show up from time to time.
Rayman had posted a series of pics starting at:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-640501.html#msg640501

There was some discussion about it being milspec, the odd looking "gun" and whether it had actually been used by an army.
Semper Fidelis identified it as possibly a MOWAG Water Cannon and I had confirmed that I had seen it so identified before.  Rayman provided us with the correct name of "MOWAG Panzerattrappe".  

After a little research, I found the following.  "Attrappe" (in German) translates to "dummy" when used in a military context, so the vehicle is a "dummy tank".  While the "gun" looks odd and has been referred to (on other sites) as a water cannon (with the vehicle maybe intended for riot control), it possibly serves no other purpose than to look like a gun for training purposes.  More info at http://www.warwheels.net/AttrapeMOWAGTrainingVehicleINDEX.html


----------



## Danjanou

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> I apologise, for lack of a picture.  I passed it on.
> 
> Danjanou- I can't see the picture you posted, could the link be broken?



Yeah it was, sorry. fixed now  andh ere’s the site i found it at.

http://www.d-daytanks.org.uk/articles/beware.html


----------



## geo

Thanks for the extra homework Black Adder,
The vehicle just didn't have the right look for a "milspec" AFV... and had all the hallmarks of a cottage "bodge" job.
As an armoured trainer or an antitank trainer, I think it's a great piece of kit.  I know that even in the '70s I would have found it to be Great value while training on Valcartiere's Plains of Sangro OR Gagetown's Lawfield corridor.


----------



## ironduke57

Okay what have we here? ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Shamrock

A quad that hit a porta-potty.


----------



## George Wallace

A remote control Recce veh on an ATV chassis.......a Concept Vehicle.


----------



## NavyShooter

Is it an offshoot of the RE2 Sherpa DM?

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Looks like an offshoot of this: 







Still looking....

NS


----------



## ironduke57

It is an ULV, but what´s it´s name and from where come´s it? AFAIK it is not related to the "RE2 Sherpa DM", but I don´t know anything beside it´s name and country of origin.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

It's Number 5  ;D


----------



## Dissident

Tsk tsk, it's "Johnny 5" to you!


----------



## NavyShooter

How 'bout Johnny Seven?


----------



## George Wallace

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> How 'bout Johnny Seven?



Wrong Forum!


----------



## NavyShooter

Sorry...out of my lane....just trying to carry on a moment of humor.  I know.  I'm not terribly funny.  Just ask my wife.

NS

(Paint it gray and add a hull number, then I'll know a bit of what I'm talking about!)


----------



## zipperhead_cop

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> How 'bout Johnny Seven?



Lane straying aside, that is a sweet piece of kit!   ;D


----------



## Danjanou

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Lane straying aside, that is a sweet piece of kit!   ;D



yeah I was the envy of every other 8 year old in my neighbourhood when my parents bought me one. 8)

As to the newest vehicel I 'd say either what happened when you mate a hummer with a smart car and/or the latest eco friendly vehicle the NDPippers want us to be issued with. 

Naah looks too war like for Taliban Jack and friends.


----------



## JBoyd

I believe it is a MDARS-Exterior Platform , A robotic system


----------



## geo

.... Looks like an Armoured Zamboni machine.


----------



## Shamrock




----------



## George Wallace

The Jet Propelled Portable Outhouse (JPPO)


----------



## geo

Turbo powered porta pottie (TP3).  
I thought that was declared a WMD and banned from use


----------



## ironduke57

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I believe it is a MDARS-Exterior Platform , ...


No. 

Hint: It´s from Europe.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## JBoyd

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Hint: It´s from Europe.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



dang, K i will keep looking


----------



## Traveller

Port-O-Jet... UK variant ... 
used in the 2007 fight of the bluge. Forces fat people who need to use the crapper to run to catch up, and then they lose weight.


----------



## Rayman

Worlds first methane powered go kart. Gets 5 miles to the bran muffin!


----------



## JBoyd

Shamrock said:
			
		

>



puts new meaning to 'fast as sh!t'


----------



## vonGarvin

JBoyd said:
			
		

> puts new meaning to 'fast as sh!t'


I'd hate to see the photo that demonstrates 'fast as fuck!'


----------



## geo

Hmmm.... maybe we should be getting back on topic?
I believe Iron Duke is still up with his mini meets ATV.........


----------



## ironduke57

Should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Traveller

yeah that would be cool. this one was fun but a real vehicle might be easier.  ;D

PS my answer was Port-O-Jet / USA


----------



## ironduke57

Okay it is the ULV Aselsan Izci from Turkey.

Free round.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

This should be an easy 'MILSPEC' vehicle.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Would it be the Offical Swiss Army Bicycle?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Yeah, told you it would be easy.  It's the modern version of the Velomilitaire.  Made by Condor. The previous mark is below.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

So I guess I'm up then

So what am I?


----------



## Lazarus**

umm...let me take a stab at this....

American Sherman Tank?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Nope.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

Marder III


----------



## exspy

Sap,

Is it a WWII Japanese Type 3 Chi-Nu with a 75mm gun?

The Type 3 was built specifically for the Japanese Army to counter the American M4.  It was fielded in October of 1944 and issued to units on the home islands.  Due to the surrender prior to invasion the Type 3 never saw combat.

Another good reason the allies were fortunate that an invasion of the home islands was never required.

Dan.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

exspy said:
			
		

> Sap,
> 
> Is it a WWII Japanese Type 3 Chi-Nu with a 75mm gun?
> 
> The Type 3 was built specifically for the Japanese Army to counter the American M4.  It was fielded in October of 1944 and issued to units on the home islands.  Due to the surrender prior to invasion the Type 3 never saw combat.
> 
> Another good reason the allies were fortunate that an invasion of the home islands was never required.
> 
> Dan.



Correct there expspy.



> The Type 3 Chi-Nu was yet another improvement over the Type 97 Chi-Ha in a line of medium tanks started by the Type 1 Chi-He. The Type 3 retained the same hull and suspension of the Type 97 but in a large new turret the Type 3 mounted one Type 3 75 mm gun, one of the largest guns ever to be fitted on a Japanese vehicle during the Second World War. The Type 3 was designed to combat the American M4 Sherman, a tank which was far superior to any tank of the Imperial Japanese Army.
> 
> The main gun of Chi-Nu was the Type 3 75 mm Tank Gun with caliber of 75 mm, barrel length of 2.883 m (L38.4). The gun could be elevated between -10 and +25 degrees. It had a muzzle velocity of 680 meters per second and an armour penetration of 90 millimeters at a range of 100 meters and 65 millimeters at a range of 1,000 meters. The Type 3 gun was based on the Japanese Type 90 field gun which itself was based on the French 1919 75 mm Schneider Mountain gun.
> 
> Type 3 Medium Tank Chi-Nu was developed to cope with the M4 Sherman[citation needed]. It was originally intended that the tank to follow the Type 1 Chi-He was the Type 4 Medium Tank Chi-To. However, there were delays in the development of Chi-To, and as a result a stopgap tank was required. The development of Chi-Nu started in May 1944 and it was finished in October, just six months. The Chi-Nu was the last tank that was fielded by the Japanese armed forces, and was produced until the end of the war.
> 
> The Type 3 was allocated to the Japanese home islands to defend against an Allied Invasion that never materialised and therefore, never saw combat. According to recent Japanese sources approximately 200 were built
> 
> Specifications
> Weight 18.2
> Length 5.64
> Width 2.41
> Height 2.68
> Crew 5
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Armor 8-50
> Primary armament 75 mm Type 3 gun
> Secondary armament 1 x 7.7 mm Type 97 MG (hull)
> Engine Mitsubishi Type 100
> V-12 diesel
> 240 hp (179 kW)
> Suspension Bell crank
> Operational range 210
> Speed 39


----------



## exspy

Thanks Sap.

Well I find myself in the unfortunate position of not having another vehicle photograph to post for everyone.  I will therefore leave the floor open to those more knowledgeable than myself who are waiting to do so.

Will a member please step up and keep this thread going?

Dan.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Again what am?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Russian T43

http://www.morozov.com.ua/eng/body/tanks/t-43.php?menu=history5.php


> The tank was developed in order to enhance the operational capabilities, protection and ease of production in comparison with the T-34 tank building on the developments elaborated when designing the T-34M in 1941. A prototype vehicle was manufactured and subjected to trials. The T-43 was never accepted for service.



Photo below - T34 on left and T43 on right


----------



## Traveller

That was quick.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Correct its a T-43.



> Specifications
> Weight 34 tonnes
> Length 8.10 m
> Width 3.00 m
> Height 2.58 m
> Crew 4
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Armor 16–90 mm
> Primary armament 76.2mm F-34 tank gun
> Secondary armament 2 × 7.62mm DT Machine Guns
> Engine V-2-34 diesel
> 500 hp (373 kW)
> Power/weight 15 hp/tonne
> Suspension torsion-bar
> Operational range 300 km
> Speed 50 km/h



NEXT.....


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's the next.


----------



## geo

Hmmm, woven road wheels = Pz V Panther that's gone convertible


----------



## NavyShooter

Wrong number of road wheels for a panther I think....has the germanic look though....it's not one of the E-series prototypes?

NS


----------



## CesarNostradamus

Its A panzer Troop APC. modified.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Sort of on the right track.  Some "factory" photos.


----------



## JBoyd

Katzchen APC


----------



## geo

Cheez Blackadder.... I look at the factory pictures of the katzchen & compare them to your original post .... not 100% sure.

Your original post appears to show embeded (woven) road wheels while the Katzchen does not have same.


----------



## ironduke57

Simple answer: different prototype´s of the Kätzchen (Kitten). The original design had interleaved roadwheels. Later this was changed to Pz 38 compatible part´s to mainstream production. But lack of resources hindered the serial production.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Katzchen APC



You got it.

http://www.achtungpanzer.com/hetzer.htm


> In 1943, Auto-Union was ordered to design fully tracked reconnaissance vehicle for the needs of the Eastern Front. The vehicle was to carry 6 to 8 soldiers acting as a personnel carrier and was not to engage enemy vehicles. In early 1944, Auto-Union produced full scale mockup along with two prototypes. The fighting compartment was open at the top. The crew consisted of driver (on the left) and MG42 gunner (on the right). The fighting compartment layout was similar to the Sd.Kfz.251 personnel carrier. The vehicle was powered by 180-200hp Maybach HL 50Z engine. Armor protection ranged from 14.5mm (sides and rear) to 30mm (front). The chassis combined newly designed components (e.g. overlapping steel-rimmed wheels) along with those of PzKpfw IV (e.g. tracks). Both prototypes were tested at Berka in the Summer of 1944 and numerous mechanical problems were encountered. In September of 1944, Auto-Union was ordered to end work on the design and BMM was ordered to continue work by adaptating Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer chassis. One of two Auto-Union prototypes designated as Gepanzerter Mannschaftransportwagen Katzchen (Kitten) was captured by the US Army in early 1945. Two prototypes based on PzKpfw 38(t) nA (neuer Art) were ordered. BMM's design was similar to that of Auto-Union, but featured some modifications (e.g. two MGs instead of one, engine on the right instead of left, improved armor protection - 50mm front, etc). Two type of engines were considered and tested, 220hp Tatra 103 and 280hp Praga NR. The BMM's design had better performance than the Auto-Union one e.g. maximum road speed of 64km/h and maximum cross-country speed of 40km/h with range of 600km. Production of BMM's design designated as Vollkettenaufklarer 38(t) Katzchen (Kitten) was planned but never took place and two prototypes were probably destroyed late in the war.





			
				geo said:
			
		

> Cheez Blackadder.... I look at the factory pictures of the katzchen & compare them to your original post .... not 100% sure.
> 
> Your original post appears to show embeded (woven) road wheels while the Katzchen does not have same.


  A valid point.  Prototypes from two different manufacturers.
http://strangevehicles.greyfalcon.us/Katzchen.htm


----------



## geo

Ahh.... Auto union version. 

Auto Union = AUDI


----------



## JBoyd

I am hoping this is not an easy one to get


----------



## CesarNostradamus

T-34 russian tank


----------



## JBoyd

CesarNostradamus said:
			
		

> T-34 russian tank



Nope, wrong country


----------



## CesarNostradamus

IS it Japanese?


----------



## geo

Valentine tank


----------



## CesarNostradamus

AHAAA!!!!

 ;D
Carro Armato Pesante P 26/40

The Front hull has an angle armour plating, and the turrets Ammo fusilade is not centered at the middle but below middle.


----------



## geo

interesting, the P26/40 and the Valentine 2 have similar profiles....


----------



## CesarNostradamus

Guess What I AM!  :warstory:


----------



## geo

The T-100 (nicknamed Sotka, 'hundred') was a twin-turreted Soviet heavy tank prototype, designed in 1938–39, which led to the development of the Kliment Voroshilov tank (KV-1).


----------



## geo

lets try this again.... better picture....


----------



## CesarNostradamus

Modified Milk truck. LOL...at the term "Modified"


----------



## Lazarus**

definetly a half track...i know that much at least   ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

My first thought when I saw this one was that it was a version of a Gleissketten-Lastkraftwagen (track chain truck) 'Maultier' (Mule).  These halftracks were primarily developed due to the poor mobility of the all-wheeled vehicles (mainly commercial type trucks) that bogged down in the mud and ice of the Eastern Front.  Four major types were modified: 3t Opel-Blitz Type 3.6-36 S;  3t Ford V8 Type G 398 TS/V 3000 S;  Magirus Type S 3000;  4.5t Mercedes-Benz Type L 4500 R.  Supposedly, the first three types were fitted with a copy of the British Carden-Lloyd running gear, with the last type using a PzKpfw. II running gear. 

The track on this vehicle doesn't match any that I've seen on Maultiers and the truck bed seems much shorter than usually found on them.  But the Germans (assuming it is German) did mods on a lot of other vehicles so it may be known by a different designation.  A hint, perhaps?


----------



## geo

OK 

Hint no 1... Based around an Imperial Russian pattent
Hint no 2... Developer went bankrupt


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> Hint no 1... Based around an Imperial Russian pattent
> Hint no 2... Developer went bankrupt



UNIC P107

Thanks, situated the estimate and focused on German vehicles instead of also looking at captured vehicles used in the Wehrmacht.  The French occasionally had good ideas and a lot of their halftracks were used 

http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82928


> UNIC P107
> 3932 pieces of this halftracked artillery tractor were in service in 1940. Used to tow the 75mm and 105mm C field guns.
> There were also an engineer version of the P107, an air force tractor version as well as 2 vehicles converted to radio trucks (ER30 / R30 radio sets) and used by the 1e DCR.
> Weight : 3.55t (live load 1.5t + towed load 1.5t)
> Length : 4.85m
> Width : 1.80m
> Height : 2.30m
> Maximum speed : 45 km/h (4 cylinders, 3460 cm3, 52 hp at 3200 rpm)
> 
> German use and conversions : Zugkraftwagen U304(f) (Unic-Kégresse P107)
> • Leichter Artillerieschlepper P107 U304(f) (to tow 3.7cm Pak36, 7.5cm Pak97/38, 7.5cm PaK40, 10.5cm leFH18)
> • Mittlerer Munitionskraftwagen (munition transporter)
> • Leichter Mannschaftstransportwagen (with a wooden open-top compartment to transport troops)
> • Bergefahrzeug (towing/reparation car)
> • Leichter Schützenpanzerwagen : in 1943/44, P107s were converted to personnel carriers leSPW U304(f). They were stripped of their superstructures and fitted with armored hulls that were almost like the SdKfz 251 series (20cm higher). Issued to armored units in France.
> • leSPW U304(f) (Funk) - Equivalent of the Sdkfz 251/3 radio/command vehicles
> • Selbstfahrlafette U304(f) with FlaK 38 – Unic P107 partially armored mounting the 20mm Flak 38
> • Selbstfahrlafette leSPW U304(f) with FlaK 38 –armored P107 mounting the 20mm Flak 38 (72 produced for the Schnelle Brigade West)
> • Zugführerwagen leSPW U304(f) (PaK 36) - Equivalent of the Sdkfz 251/10, mounting the 37mm PaK 36
> • Granatwerfer leSPW U304(f) (8cm GrW) - Equivalent of the Sdkfz 251/2, mounting the 8cm mortar
> • Sanität leSPW U304(f) - Equivalent of the Sdkfz 251/8 ambulance
> • Nachrichtenkraftwagen
> 
> The Unic factory was also used by the Germans. In all about 200 Unic TU1 U305(f) and 3000 Unic P107 U304(f) were used by the German army.


----------



## geo

Blackadder, the honours are yours.

BTW, you have to remember that this was based on an original Russian design.
Considering these guys were just borderline Industrial revolution when WW1 broke out, it is incredible to think that they would have come up with the idea.


----------



## Danjanou

geo said:
			
		

> Blackadder, the honours are yours.
> 
> BTW, you have to remember that this was based on an original Russian design.
> Considering these guys were just borderline Industrial revolution when WW1 broke out, it is incredible to think that they would have come up with the idea.



Say what one will about the Soviets in the 19302 and their purges etc, but one has to give those 5 year industrial plans credit. They literaly dragged the country from the 19th century into the 20th.


----------



## geo

Hmph... would think that they started up with material that was "very early" 19th century.
A very backward country - near serfs and all.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.


----------



## Danjanou

Italian  AB41/43 201

37 AB41 armoured cars were captured by the Germans in 1943, with a further 20 produced for their use. Another 120 were produced with an improved engine and turret known as the AB41/43.

These excellent Italian armoured cars were issued to the Aufklarungsabteilungs (Reconnaissance battalions) of some German divisions in Italy.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Italian  AB41/43 201



The thread is yours.


----------



## Danjanou

Thank you, thank you very much. At work with limited resources now and have to do some shopping later. Will post later this evening when I get home and have access to something good.


----------



## Danjanou

Ok this shouldn't be too hard. Bonus points for when and where.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Not sure of the name, but I think I drove one on exercise. Matter of fact, that may be my young Troop Officer looking for me.


----------



## geo

Ebenezer, you're old BUT not that old.


----------



## Lazarus**

That is..a WWI British Whippet Tank.....yes, I'm 100% positive it is  ;D

Information from wikkipedia



> Type Tank
> Place of origin  United Kingdom
> Service history
> In service 1918-1930s
> 
> Produced 1917-1918
> Specifications::
> Weight 14 t
> Length 6.10 m (20 ft)
> Width 2.62 m (8 ft 7 in)
> Height 2.75 m (9 ft)
> Crew 3
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Armor: 14 mm
> Primary armament: 4×0.303 mm Hotchkiss machine guns
> Secondary armament: none
> Engine 2×Tylor petrol
> 2x45 hp (67 kW)[1]
> Power/weight 6.4 hp/tonne
> Suspension unsprung
> Operational range  ?
> Speed 13.4 km/h (8.3 mph)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Don't think so Lazarus, shape looks wrong to me at least.

Also the rear deck isn't the same as the one picture in wikipedia (which has been known to be wrong at times)\


My 2 cents worth, take it for what's it worth.


----------



## Lazarus**

well..instead of it being your word against mine Grinch, lets see what others have to say. 
That way we avoid a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## Danjanou

Lets take my word.... nope it ain't  8)


----------



## geo

soldier's uniform makes me think of Japan or China
Dozer type of tracks
prolly 20/30 era build.... will research when I get home.


----------



## McG

Lazarus** said:
			
		

> That is..a WWI British Whippet Tank.....yes, I'm 100% positive it is  ;D


As stated, it is not.


----------



## tabernac

The soldiers hat looks a bit like one Mussolini might wear.... Italian?


----------



## Lazarus**

Damn..I'm 0 for 2 so far.  
ah well, its all in good fun


----------



## Blackadder1916

Disston Tractor Tank - Afghanistan

Developed in 1933 by the Disston Safe Company. Built on a Caterpiller tractor model 35 or 40. In 1934 an improved model was made mounting a 37mm main gun in an open top. Rejected by the US Army, it was sold commercially as the Disston Six Ton Tractor Tank  to "nations (like Afghanistan) with greatly reduced appropriations"  according to their sales brochures.


----------



## geo

I KNEW I saw a dozer in them there tracks....


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this.


----------



## Danjanou

Well you could have at least waited until I said you were right there Blackadder :'(

Nice one I thought I had some stumped this time. Ok back to googling the worlds most obscure fighting vehiclles web site.


----------



## Blackadder1916

> I thought I had some stumped this time...



Well, it looked like its b*****d son "Bob Semple".


----------



## Danjanou

So the next time I actually win a round here postign a pic of  a certain Aussie tank/tin shack is not a good idea.

No joy on your latest yet. Pine trees and headress on the commander suggest Finnish, but they borrowed, stole, captured so much equipment that really doesn't narrow it down much. 8)


----------



## Blackadder1916

Not Finnish. Never was, never could be.  This variant was in service in only one country's military. And the "commander" is looking out the back of the vehicle.

_edited to clarify - in service with only one country but this variant may have been deployed operationally in other country_.


----------



## exspy

Blackadder,

Could that country be Germany?  It has a 'WH' serial number on the bottom left rear.

Dan.


----------



## Blackadder1916

exspy said:
			
		

> Could that country be Germany?  It has a 'WH' serial number on the bottom left rear.



Jawohl!


----------



## GK .Dundas

Here's a wild guess But the Germans built a couple observation vehicles base on a 3/4 tracked vehicle, As I recall Some were used at an artillery range and the other at the V2 test site in Northeastern Germany .


----------



## TN2IC

Was it made by FAMO?


----------



## larry Strong

Feuerleitpanzerfahrzeug für V-2 Raketen auf Zugkraftwagen 8-ton Zugkraftwagen 8t. This was a SdKfz 7 version that was used as the control vehicle for V2 launches

http://www.v2rocket.com/start/deployment/v2_vehicles.html

If found to be correct, someone feel free to post a photo.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Feuerleitpanzerfahrzeug für V-2 Raketen auf Zugkraftwagen 8-ton.  SdKfz 7 version



Das ist korrekt.

http://www.v2rocket.com/start/deployment/mobileoperations.html


> The most ideal firing sites were those that provided heavy camouflage, along with a flat, firm footing for the firing table. The firing crews were not limited to using prepared concrete launching pads. They often used asphalt roads, paved ways, and even firm soil to fire the A4. *Clearings in wooded or forested areas were most ideal*. These areas provided heavy camouflage as well as protection from wind gusts that could deviate the A4 during its slow lift off. The firing crews preferred to launch near dusk in the late evening hours. They would leave the firing site 30 minutes after the launch, which made it impossible for Allied aircraft to locate their position.





> ...Two operational troops were formed: Gruppe Nord (north), Gruppe Süd (south) - each consisting of several technical and firing batteries.
> ...
> A Typical V2 Batterie consisted of (5) platoons. All platoons also carried the usual weapons of a combat unit and the normal equipment associated with their duties.
> 
> Headquarters Group: Unit administration and command communication.
> Launching Group: Included (3) firing units, each of the three having (1) Bodenplatte and *(1) Feuerleitpanzer*. There were (3) Meillerwagens per each unit - so, a total of (9) Meillerwagens per platoon.
> Radio Group: Normal group communications, the calculating of the launch site, Brennschluss and Leitstrahlstellung (guide beam).
> Technical Group: Unloaded rockets, minus warheads, from the rail cars that carried them to the operational areas. Moved the rockets to the field stores. Tested and prepared them for the launching platoon. The technical troop would use about (3) Vidalwagens for each Meillerwagen - so, a V2 batteries technical troop would have approximately 27 Vidalwagens.
> Fueling Platoon: Included (3) sections -
> 1st unit handled the supply of liquid oxygen from railhead to firing site.
> 2nd unit handled the supply of alcohol from railhead to firing site.
> 3rd unit handled the supply of warheads and sodium permanganate to the field stores.


----------



## ironduke57

Okay what have we here?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## BernDawg

Is that a Nodwell tractor?


----------



## N-CK

I love reading this thread for some reason, and I think I know why.  It comforts me to know that there are men that live beyond the bible belt who enjoy these sort of things (ie. big, loud and capable of leveling a city block).  Even after reading most of this thread I know  nothing about these vehicles, but I still find myself looking at the picture after the answer is given and thinking "yeah I would have got that...".  In other interesting news, reading this thread from start to finish takes the same amount of time as it does to cook a large roast to mid-rare.  Go figure.


----------



## Blackadder1916

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Is that a Nodwell tractor?



While the track appears wider than usual, it doesn't have the profile of a Nodwell RN110.


----------



## ironduke57

UPS Sorry. I completely forgot that I posted something here.
----------------------
No, it is not an Nodwell tractor.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## BernDawg

Damn!  A-googling we will go...(again)


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: The track´s are from Bombardier.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

yes... but the rest was umm..... modified considerably.


----------



## BernDawg

Well the other thought I had was that it was a Foremost take-off from an older Nodwell design.
http://www.foremost.ca/index_vehicles.php

And the back does look like a Canadian knock-up (a-la Bombardier 2.5 T truck)


----------



## ironduke57

I am in good mood so one more hint: It is not canadian.

(I am surprised that noone said that it looks like an RSO, yet. (No, it is not related))

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> ...(I am surprised that noone said that it looks like an RSO, yet. (No, it is not related))



Well I thought it.  Just a guess, but is it Swedish?  Nordverk Carrier, Full-Track, Cargo.


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Dariusz

cool


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Dariusz said:
			
		

> What is this little thing? ;D



How about we wait until the previous one is identified first?


----------



## Franko

Dariusz said:
			
		

> What is this little thing? ;D



The rules are no one proceeds until the previous AFV picture is solved and identified correctly.

It is then turned over to the one who correctly identified it.

Welcome to the site.     

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## ironduke57

Okay as I don´t know if I find time to post here in the next day´s here is the answer:

US Prototype of the Cargo Carrier T38E1 which was based on the Snow Tractor T38.

Free round.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

OK, let's try this one......


----------



## McG

Flackpanther


----------



## geo

Care to be a little bit more precise?


----------



## Cheshire

1945 prototype called Coelion. G086


----------



## McG

Flakpanzer V

Edit: missed the post above.  Coelion is Flakpanzer V, so Cheshire got it first.


----------



## Cheshire

Here goes, might be an easy one. Looks like a more modern piece of equipment.


----------



## Jammer

TOS-1


----------



## Cheshire

Nice one. 

Gee that was fast. ;D


----------



## sober_ruski

aka Buratino ... aka Pinocchio


----------



## Jammer

I'll defer to the next contestant...trying to figure out how to post pics...Help!!!


----------



## Cheshire

Jammer,

Whatever picture you have, save it to your desktop. Then, when you have the message post window up to post a comment, click on additional items on the bottom, then click on browse, navigate the browse dialogue box to you desktop, click on your image, then hit save. Then fill in whatever message you want to put along with you picture in the message box, and hit post. You should then see you image, as an attachment at the bottom of your post.

Edited for my miserable spelling.


----------



## Cheshire

BTW, can we post aircraft or other military hardware? Or strictly vehicles?


----------



## Franko

Anything military, land sea or air.

Regards


----------



## Jammer

Next...


----------



## Cheshire

Grizzly Mine Clearing Vehicle?


----------



## Franko

M1A1 chassis...drawing a blank on the roller system.

MCR? M1 Panther II?


----------



## McG

That looks like Panther II to  me.


----------



## 241

Yeah according to what I found it is.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/images/PantherII.jpg

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/panther.htm


----------



## George Wallace

Cheshire said:
			
		

> BTW, can we post aircraft or other military hardware? Or strictly vehicles?





			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Anything military, land sea or air.
> 
> Regards



Actually.......As this is the LAND VEHICLES Forum, let's just stick to LAND.

There was some attempt made at posting in both the Navy and Air threads, but they seem to have died out.


----------



## Franko

Alrighty then. To keep with the current theme...what are the two on the right?
Regards


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Russian Design

btr-80 and I don't know the tracked one


----------



## muffin

The far right looks like a BTR-70

EDIT: Beat me to it lol - BTR-80 perhaps.


----------



## Franko

BTR 80 is correct.

Waiting on "the tracked one"


----------



## Nfld Sapper

muffin said:
			
		

> The far right looks like a BTR-70
> 
> EDIT: Beat me to it lol - BTR-80 perhaps.



Actaully I think you might be right about it being a BTR 70 

Shouldn't second guess myself


----------



## George Wallace

BAT M


----------



## Franko

George Wallace said:
			
		

> BAT M



Nope. This is a BAT M

You are getting warmer though.


----------



## Michael OLeary

BTM-3

(БТМ-3 )


----------



## George Wallace

:-[  Yeah.......Big Trench Machine.....


----------



## Franko

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> BTM-3



Correct.



> Designation: BTM-3
> Type: Fast entrenching vehicle
> Crew, men: 2
> Weight, tons: 31.6
> Dimensions, m: transport mode: 7.4-3.2-.35 digging mode: 10.9-3.2-3.5
> Number of guns/caliber, mm: none
> Engine: 380 hp
> Max. speed, kmph: 36 / 0.8 (when digging)
> Cruising range, km: 560
> 
> The fast trench-digging vehicle BTM-3 is designed to dig defensive and communication trenches in soils of up to IV type. The BTM consists of the basis vehicle and digging equipment. A heavy artillery prime-mover was used as the vehicle basis. When the vehicle is moving in transport mode, the gear box provides five gears for forward movement and one for backward. As soon as the vehicle starts digging trenches speed is decreased.
> 
> 
> The BTM can dig trenches in curves with a minimum radius of 25 m. The vehicle can switch from transport mode to operating (digging) mode in 10 minutes. When digging at 3rd gear, the BTM can approximately dig an 800 meter long man-sized trench in one hour.





I don't know the Janes login anymore to retrieve more info, so that'll have to do.



You're up Michael.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace

They completely revamped their site this summer.  A little more difficult to find things.


----------



## Michael OLeary

This should be a relatively simple one.  Extra points for identifying the location.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Think I might be able to find it for you around the 27th if you want it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Almost looks like the Ford Universal Carrier (aka Bren Gun Carrier)


----------



## George Wallace

Carden-Loyd Carriers outside your current office in London, ON.


----------



## Michael OLeary

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Carden-Loyd Carriers outside your current office in London, ON.



Well done George, correct on both counts.


----------



## Franko

I just saw an old news reel on them on another site a couple days ago.

Forgot the name, George got it though. After all it was his first PCF!           :nana:

Regards


----------



## George Wallace

I'll have to fire up another computer and draw from my collection of relatively newer stuff...... ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Info about the Carden Loyd Tankette for those that didn't know about it (like myself).



> Carden Loyd Tankette
> Type Tankette
> Place of origin  United Kingdom
> 
> Service history
> Wars World War II, Chaco War, French-Thai War
> 
> Production history
> 
> Designer Carden-Loyd Tractors Ltd.
> Manufacturer Vickers-Armstrong
> Produced 1927-1935
> Number built 450
> Specifications
> Weight 1.5 tonnes
> Length 2.46 m
> Width 1.75 m
> Height 1.22 m
> Crew 2
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Armour 6 mm - 9 mm
> Primary armament 0.303 inch Vickers machine gun
> Engine Ford Model T petrol 4 cylinder
> 40 hp
> Suspension Bogie
> Operational range 144 km
> Speed 40 km/h (road)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I vote for the vintage stuff  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Finally got into some of my data.  Here we go:


----------



## Franko

GMZ 3?


----------



## George Wallace

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> GMZ 3?



GMZ

Do you have a fixation for "3"s"?


----------



## Franko

I guess it's a lucky number?        ;D

Try this.


----------



## George Wallace

Ewww!  Nice photo.  Even has Tall Mike deployed and all Sight covers open, with a BMP 3 behind it.

Still stuck on "3's"  I see.

PRP-3


----------



## Franko

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ewww!  Nice photo.  Even has Tall Mike deployed and all Sight covers open, with a BMP 3 behind it.
> 
> Still stuck on "3's"  I see.
> 
> PRP-3



Actually PRP 4....close enough though.

Your turn.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace

Ok


----------



## ironduke57

Come on guys! It isn´t really that hard.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Cheshire

BMP-3?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

BMD-3, latest mod with Shtora missile defence system installed?


----------



## ironduke57

As George Wallace wasn´t online for an week now I jump in if that isn´t a problem for someone.

BMP-3 and BMD-3 are both wrong.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> As George Wallace wasn´t online for an week now I jump in if that isn´t a problem for someone.
> 
> BMP-3 and BMD-3 are both wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



So what is the answer and proceed.     

Regards


----------



## Franko

It is based on the BMP 3 chassis....but the turret and gun configuration are throwing me off.

Regards


----------



## ironduke57




----------



## McG

It's a BRM.


----------



## Franko

BRM-3K?

It looks Pakistani though....

Regards


----------



## ironduke57

BRM-3K is right. 

IMO MCG should post a new one, as he posted "BRM" first.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

MCG said:
			
		

> It's a BRM.



You're up!

Regards


----------



## McG

This should be easy.


----------



## Cheshire

Schneider CA1?


----------



## McG

Cheshire said:
			
		

> Schneider CA1?


Nope.


----------



## Rayman

Little Willie. The first prototype with riveted armour, flat caterpillar tracks, and no main gun.


----------



## McG

Rayman said:
			
		

> Little Willie. The first prototype with riveted armour, flat caterpillar tracks, and no main gun.


That is it.


----------



## Rayman

Righty since were doing vintage how about this one?


----------



## McG

St. Chammond, French


----------



## Rayman

+1 MCG.

Sorry for the late reply it was my B-day yesterday and I had to go out. Its your go.


----------



## McG

It's time for some colour.


----------



## George Wallace

Leopard 1 A1  from the movie A Bridge Too Far.


----------



## McG

You got it.  I thought I might get a chance to throw a few off with the WW II uniforms & cropping a few details from either end of one picture.


----------



## Rayman

MCG said:
			
		

> You got it.  I thought I might get a chance to throw a few off with the WW II uniforms & cropping a few details from either end of one picture.



Well you had me if its any consolation. I was going to say it look liked a Panther or one of the Tiger variants.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Tidbit from the movie from Internet Movie Data Base



> Anachronisms: There is a German tank featured in several scenes. This tank is actually a German-made, post-war tank named "Leopard 1" with a few modifications to look like a tank of the World War 2 era.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Its not a snow plow...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Some sort of runway clearing vehicle?


----------



## exspy

I would guess a mine clearing plow of some description.  Don't know the country of origin but obviously from one that paints it's military vehicles grey.  China?

Dan.


----------



## McG

It's an earthmoving plow that can adjust from straight blade to V blade.  Ukrainian I think.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

So whiskey601 what is it?


----------



## Cloud Cover

Chinese armoured bulldozer using modified t-62 chasis and fitted with type 74 line charge mine clearing system.  Known as GSL 131... additional pics ...


----------



## Franko

Still your go whiskey.

Regards


----------



## Cloud Cover

Suspension looks overloaded ...


----------



## Blackadder1916

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Suspension looks overloaded ...



PLA "Iron Eagle" Fast Attack Vehicle 
Air defense version with a secondary direct fire role; armed with the Type 87 twin 25mm cannon and dual HN-5 surface-to-air missiles.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one


----------



## Dissident

Something French with a telescopic turret? I think I read about that somewhere, might not be french.


----------



## Blackadder1916

The "something French" part is correct.


Some other views:

_(edited to add additional photos)_


----------



## Blackadder1916

Well it's been sitting here awhile, so a few more clues.  There were a few variants done for this vehicle but it ultimately did not get accepted by the French army.  The above was armed with a low-pressure 90mm gun.  Other wpns were twin 30mm guns, quad 75mm recoilless rifles and ATGM.


----------



## NavyShooter

I have to guess that it's an AMX-13 based tank?

NS


----------



## Dissident

The track set up / road wheels don't seem to fit a AMX-13. That and the AMX 13 was actually in service.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

I found this on a french site so I am not so sure if I have it right, but what I could pick out was that its name was the "elc EVEN"

My french isn't too good but from what I read, seems as though it presented many different solutions to anti-tank warfare, urban fighting and so on.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> I found this on a french site so I am not so sure if I have it right, but what I could pick out was that its name was the *"elc EVEN"*



You got it.



> The development of the ELC [lit; Engin Leger de Combat] commenced in 1956 and Evens first prototype aka Hotchkiss-Rive Light Fighting Unit appeared in 1959. The concept was that of an air-portable fighting vehicle and the examples produced were very low two-man vehicles falling into the 7-ton class. AMX also produced their own version but dropped out of the contest very early on after producing a single prototype.
> 
> Even's final example was the ELC Bis a conventional turret vehicle that was radically redesigned with the sprocket at the front and idler at the rear in contrast to other model where they were reversed.
> 
> In all Even produced 10 examples and they were subject to extensive troop trials during 1962 but failed to get a production contract.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

I was looking for something different but I found this, so I thought I would post it.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Doesn't seem to be much action in here so thought I would give a hint,

First off there was only 2 prototypes built, and neither say action in World War One as they were developed a little too late.


----------



## geo

It looks like a Renault track system... and the domed turret is reminiscent of the Maginot Line...


----------



## ironduke57

Fiat 2000 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

A Fiat?... I googled the Fiat 2000... I ended up with a "fiat Turbo Spider"... and Wikipedia got the correct description ???

If a Fiat...then this must be the LADA version made for the Soviet people


----------



## ironduke57

geo said:
			
		

> A Fiat?... I googled the Fiat 2000... I ended up with a "fiat Turbo Spider"
> 
> If a Fiat...then this must be the LADA version made for the Soviet people


 ;D
- http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/Italy/ItalianTanks.html 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## evil drunken-fool

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Fiat 2000
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57




Correct!

Now it's your turn.


----------



## ironduke57

Probably really easy.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Recce1

Sturmgeschutz III Ausf.G (Sd.Kfz.142/1)  ;D


----------



## ironduke57

No. ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Oik... 
only 5 road wheels and 2 roller wheels ???  should be 6 smaller wheels & 3 roller wheels
Road wheels are way too big though....   American Hollywood knock off.

it's trying to pass itself off as a Stg III in the colours of the Afrika Korp


----------



## Blackadder1916

StuG III replica/film prop made on chassis of a FV432.  Perhaps one of the ones made for Band of Brothers?

The running gear seems to match this FV432.


----------



## ironduke57

It was an FV 434, but okay Blackadder1916 you are next.

Here are more infos:
- http://www.willysacres.com/StuG3.htm

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this one?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Another view:


----------



## Mud

The track makes me think a Banvagn relative, so maybe Swedish?


----------



## geo

> At the request of Canadian authorities, Joseph-Armand develops a prototype of an armoured tracked vehicle, named Kaki**, in 1943. Conclusive trials carried out near Valcourt allow the inventor to perfect the first in a series of armoured snowmobiles, named Mark 1**, which after modifications becomes the Mark 2**, also known as the Penguin**. It is followed by the Mark 3**.




Ummm a MK 1


----------



## Blackadder1916

Right, "Canadian Armoured Snowmobile Mk. 1"   Probably the only snowmobile that had a variant (prototype?) for hot climate (desert?) and amphibious.  

A Survey of Army Research and Development, 1939-45, p.19-20 (14 Feb. 1955) (Canadian Army Headquarters Report No.73) 


> Typical of development work particularly suited to Canadian conditions and resources is the Snowmobile series of low ground pressure vehicles. The development of these vehicles was supervised by the Army Engineering Design Branch (A.E.D.B.) of the Department of Munitions and Supply. A survey of commercial types of snow vehicles was made in the fall and winter of 1941 on the instigation of the U.N. Following the study complete tests were carried out on the most promising one of these types, and a military vehicle was developed therefore by introducing a number of modifications to improve the performance under service conditions.
> Some 129 of these "Bombardier" snowmobiles were built, starting in the spring of 1942. Most of the vehicles were shipped to the U.K. At the same time a project was instituted to develop, from the ground up, a vehicle of similar type (half track with skis at front), but greater capacity. Interest in this vehicle ceased in July 1943. However a pilot had been built and during tests it became apparent that such a vehicle could better be manoeuvred by means of the tracks than by ski steering. It was decided, therefore, to build an experimental fully tracked snow vehicle. Tests on the new vehicle were carried out in the winter of 1942-43, and their success led to a decision to adopt the full track principle for service snow traversing vehicles.
> In the spring of 1943 the British Ministry of Supply expressed an immediate requirement for an armoured two-man reconnaissance snowmobile. The results of previous experience were devoted therefore to satisfying this requirement, rather than to a plan which had been contemplated of building an unarmoured personnel and cargo carrying vehicle, and a prototype was built of the vehicle which became known as the "Snowmobile, Armoured Canadian, Mark 1.". Production started in early spring 1944 and vehicles having been produced.
> Meanwhile, in January1944, the Ministry of Supply had requested A.E.D.B. to develop a version of the Snowmobile for hot climate and amphibious operations. As an interim measure the Mark 1 snowmobile was modified for hot climate operation, while concurrently experimental work was instituted which led to the conversion of the snowmobile into the armoured amphibian Mudcat, of which pilot models were made in the spring of 1945. Design of a lighted load-carrying version of the Mudcat, subsequently called "Muskrat" began in October 1944. Pilot models only were produced.
> The final member of the snowmobile family, the Penguin, reverted to the original oversnow function. With operation "Muskox" impending, work was started by D.V.S.A. in October 1945 on building, from the Mark 1 Snowmobile, a mock up of sedan type vehicle in which equipment and personnel could be transported in reasonable comfort in extreme cold conditions, a requirement which had been established from the experiences of previous winter exercises. Following brief tests 15 Penguins were made for the operations.
> Operational user trials were carried out on several Mark 1 Snowmobiles in Italy in January and February 1945. Performance over all types of soft ground was excellent. They not only travelled, with ease, roads one and a half feet deep in mud but were able to assist bogged wheeled vehicles to firm footing. The mechanical reliability of the vehicles was good.
> In operation "Muskox" (February to May 1946) which covered 3,100 miles under the most trying conditions of weather and terrain, it was dust which ultimately proved the worst enemy; during the last 200 miles (36 hours) of running six engines were knocked out from this cause.


----------



## chriscalow

How do you guys get so damn good at this?


----------



## geo

Am somewhat tied up at the office today
Open season for anyone interested in submitting a teaser

(Gumby, it's a question of observing and remembering what you've seen in the past)


----------



## Franko

Gumby said:
			
		

> How do you guys get so damn good at this?



As Geo said plus some of us it's a trade requirement to recognize different vehicles, or portions of them.

Some are into AFV recognition as a hobby/ past time.

After a few years you get good.

Regards


----------



## Shamrock

geo said:
			
		

> (Gumby, it's a question of observing and remembering what you've seen in the past)



And some here were around to witness the first horse being introduced into military service.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Guess I'll jump in then

What am I?


----------



## geo

Heh...
I resemble that.....  
Leo2 tank, rail cars, 2 roman chariots all have one thing in common - same width.


----------



## 211RadOp

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Guess I'll jump in then
> 
> What am I?



Huskey Mine Detection Vehicle?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Huskey Mine Detection Vehicle?



Not a Huskey. But it is used to clear mines.

EDITED TO ADD 

A couple of more pics


----------



## Danjanou

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> And some here were around to witness the first horse being introduced into military service.



Is it true you were a packet commander for Hannibal?  8)


----------



## 241

SOUVIM 2 mine clearing system


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Correct.

From Defense Update


> The upgraded SOVIM-2 system incorporates two vehicles and three trailers. The first vehicle designated VDM carries magnetic and thermal decoys that trigger heat sensitive, trip wire and tilt-rod activated mines. The vehicle travels at a speed of 25 km/h and uses low pressure tires which makes it practically immune to pressure sensitive mines. These are detonated by the heavyweight trailer, towed behind the VDM. A follow-on vehicle is the VTR, which tows two additional trailers to tackle residual un-detonated mines to create a safe track up to a width of 3.9 meters. According to MBDA, a single SOUVIM –2 team can clear 150 km of roads in one day. These vehicles are particularly efficient in securing roads on peacekeeping operations and prior to the insertion of humanitarian aid activities in combat zones. SOUVIM-2 is undergoing field trials with the French Army in 2004. Upgrading of the remaining systems currently in service (4) is expected by 2006-2007.
> 
> Follow-on replacement of the VTR could be the SYDERA, developed under a joint Franco-German demonstration program launched in 2003. SYDERA comprises a Smart Decoy Vehicle (SDV) remotely controlled from a command vehicle (CCV) both traveling at a speed of 20km/h. Detection and verification vehicles are clearing the remaining mines. The system could be implemented on rout, area and airfield clearing missions. MBDA is the prime contractor for the program, while Rheinmetall Land Systems work on the vehicles and detection systems, and Thales Airborne Systems supplies the remote control aspects of the system. The prototype is scheduled for completion by 2005 and will undergo operational evaluations in 2006. If proven successful, the system could enter service around 2010.



Some more pics can be seen here


----------



## 241

Ok may not take long for this one...


----------



## Rayman

V-100?


----------



## 241

Nope, close but not quite...


----------



## Rayman

V-150/M706?


----------



## 241

Yup V-150

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.angelfire.com/ga/batwentyone/images/V_1501.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.angelfire.com/ga/batwentyone/Armor.html&start=39&h=293&w=404&sz=19&tbnid=etVDU0I4lQnvtM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=124&hl=en&prev=/images%3Fq%3DArmoured%2BPersonel%2BCarrier%26start%3D20%26gbv%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN


----------



## Rayman

Ok probably a right easy one:


----------



## George Wallace

Jagdpanzercanon.


Go again.


----------



## Rayman

Err...ok if you insist. Ive never heard it called that. Name ive always heard is Kanonenjagdpanzer, but they mean the same thing so... 

Heres another one:


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Tsar Tank


----------



## Rayman

Ok it wasnt that hard then....

Your go.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Lets try this one....


----------



## medicineman

First instinct is to say it's something from one of the original Star Wars movies..
MM


----------



## NavyShooter

It's a mine-rolling tank, WWII.

Gimme a minute....more to follow.

NS


----------



## 241

N38. Mine clearing vehicle. Rolling Mine exploder NK-101

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tankmuseum.ru/images/pav6-12.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tankmuseum.ru/p6.html&h=225&w=350&sz=14&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=rnlzWAqJJubwTM:&tbnh=77&tbnw=120&prev=/images%3Fq%3DRolling%2BMine%2Bexploder%2BNK-101%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## evil drunken-fool

241 said:
			
		

> N38. Mine clearing vehicle. Rolling Mine exploder NK-101
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tankmuseum.ru/images/pav6-12.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tankmuseum.ru/p6.html&h=225&w=350&sz=14&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=rnlzWAqJJubwTM:&tbnh=77&tbnw=120&prev=/images%3Fq%3DRolling%2BMine%2Bexploder%2BNK-101%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG



Nice, easy once you google it.  Nothing else that I can find like it.

Anyway, your go.


----------



## 241

Not that easy when you start off by googleing "Old Tank Prototypes"  anyway heres one:


----------



## emmiee

That looks like the car I just traded in......    


em


----------



## rmacqueen

Original prototype for the Iltis?


----------



## Rayman

Kinda looks like a Chevy or a Dodge....


----------



## George Wallace

Rayman said:
			
		

> Kinda looks like a Chevy or a Dodge....



I would say you are in the wrong continent.......try something like a Fiat.


----------



## 241

Its Japanese


----------



## Mud

Toyota FJ-40 Landcruiser  Japanese post war truck http://www.oramagazine.com/pastIssues/0502-issue/050215d-old-iron.html


----------



## geo

Good post 241 & good work Mud....
Toyota & their Land cruiserhave carved out a heck of a story in motor history.
The Landcruiser is one heck of a product.


----------



## 241

Hey sorry was away from the computer all day, guess its your turn Mud


----------



## Mud

Very strange....


----------



## Shamrock

Hey!  I think I know where that Carl-G got to!


----------



## Trooper Hale

Its a car for the new age suicidal soldier. You drive to within range of the enemy, fire off those unguided missles and toast yourself. Awesome plan i reckon.


----------



## McG

Gurgel EP 0001  Peruvian fast attack car with with HJ-73 Red Arrow missiles (Chinese knock-off of AT-3 Sagger)


----------



## Mud

That's it, Gurgel was a Bazilian car manufacturer that tended to produce small and recreational type vehicles, the Peruvian army modified at least one as a scout vehicle and it appeared in a parade in 2005, don't know if the project progressed any further.

Your turn...


----------



## McG

Here's the next:


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Nice AEV there.


----------



## Blackadder1916

BAT-2  Russian

The BAT-2 is based on the tracked chassis of the MT-T tractor. It mounts an articulating bulldozer blade, a telescoping boom crane, and a ripper. The vehicle provides NBC and armor protection for the crew and passenger compartment. The BAT-2 is used for route clearing, obstacle clearance and transportation of sapper personnel.


----------



## McG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> BAT-2


That's it.


----------



## geo

Oooooo..... Ahhhhh.... Lovely!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Try this one.


----------



## ironduke57

VCTP

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

That was quick.  You got it.


----------



## ironduke57

Try this:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Looks like a monster version of the Pzh 2000
Side panels/skirts are wrong though


----------



## ironduke57

;D No, not related.






,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

geo said:
			
		

> Looks like a monster version of the Pzh 2000
> Side panels/skirts are wrong though



So does the rear deck geo


----------



## NavyShooter

CATTB?


----------



## NavyShooter




----------



## ironduke57

Right, your turn.

On Tanknet someone said that he saw that one in close and that the turret was a modified pre Leo2 A5 turret.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Sorry, at sea for a bit there...

Here we go:






Should be pretty easy...

NS


----------



## Red 6

Whippet tank from WW 1.


----------



## NavyShooter

Yours...

Go.

NS


----------



## ironduke57

I kick in for Red 6 to get this going again:





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Steel Badger

From our brothers on ARRSSE


----------



## 241

The one ironduke posted is the Wildcat designed by Israel Military Industries limited  
http://www.imi-israel.com/Product.aspx?FolderID=39&docID=461


----------



## ironduke57

241 said:
			
		

> The one ironduke posted is the Wildcat designed by Israel Military Industries limited
> http://www.imi-israel.com/Product.aspx?FolderID=39&docID=461



Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

ARSSE..... 
Cardboard cut-out of a WW2 halftrack using a VW Kubelwagon or VW Thing
a Mockup of a Wepe using a tracked mini dozer / shovel


----------



## Steel Badger

Geo
Correct

The spelling mistakes are all my own...have to stop posting at work.


----------



## ironduke57

Come on guy´s! Since yesterday I am a year older and still nothing has happened here.







,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

well... to keep this thread rolling.... how about this..


----------



## larry Strong

Styer RSO prototype? I don't recall seeing that style of front, there was the rounded original front, then the boxy late war version.

@ironduke57 

I found that once and thought it had been answered, now I am trying to fiond the link again :crybaby:


----------



## geo

not a prototype, but close enough.....

1943 (or 42) Steyr 470 RSO/01 Full track Amphib


----------



## armyvern

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Come on guy´s! Since yesterday I am a year older and still nothing has happened here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> ironduke57



Happy birthday.


----------



## Mike Baker

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Happy birthday.


Yeah, happy B-Day!! ;D


----------



## ironduke57

@ArmyVern&Mike Baker  Thx. Slow but steady I am approaching the average age on here.  ;D

@Larry Strong The pic I posted was already answered on the previous page.






,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Larry, I think you're up,


----------



## larry Strong

Give me a bit and I will have something today.


----------



## geo

umm.... while we're waiting for larry....


----------



## midget-boyd91

A half submerged Otokar Cobra with a fancy paint job?

Midget


----------



## geo

Geez... was hoping for it to last more than 10 mins....


Next


----------



## midget-boyd91

I'll put this one up until Larry has his on, just so we're not bored out of our skulls.  






Midget


----------



## Blackadder1916

Autoblinda Lancia I.Z.    (also known as Ansaldo AB Modelo 1915) 

The I.Z. was built by Ansaldo on the Lancia I.Z. light truck chassis. The original version, of which 20 were built in 1915, was armed with three 6.5mm machine guns, two being mounted in a large roof turret, and the third being monted in a smaller turret on top of the main turret. The Maxim MGs were replaced by 8mm St. Etienne MGs eventually and the third MG was placed in the rear of the hull with the topmost turret elimated. A feature of this AC was the wire cutting rails located on the front of the car. At the outbreak of WW2, this AC could still be found in Italian East Africa and Libya.


----------



## midget-boyd91

That would be it.

Midget


----------



## larry Strong

Might not be hard. 

1. What is this vehicle
2. What made it different from the run of the mill productin type
3. What was it's function.


Modifed to expand upon the question


----------



## larry Strong

I expanded my question , and am posting this in case you already looked at my previous post.


----------



## geo

Umm... Larry, not 100% sure, but I think this one was already posted not too long ago....
Halftrack was a C&C vehicle for the launching of the V2s


----------



## larry Strong

No this is a different vehicle. Was used by the Army.


----------



## larry Strong

The shape of the cutouts in the road wheels will tell you which vehicle, then you just have to match up varients to find the other 2 answers   I had thoght the ironduke57 would have sewn this one up by now.


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> ... I had thoght the ironduke57 would have sewn this one up by now.



Wouldn´t much fun if I would answer anything / most things. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't much fun if I would answer anything / most things.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



True enough,  It was used to tow a weapon that came as a shock to Allied tankies at the start of the war, and went on to become the main armament in a couple of MBT's


----------



## Blackadder1916

SdKfz 8 - s. Zugkraftwagen 12t? 
Didn't have many variants, was used primarily as a prime mover for guns.  There was a 8.8cm gun mounted on the bed of some (1?) (with some armor) and there was a variation late in the war known as the "HK 1601" that combined some of the features of the SdKfz 8 and the larger 18t halftracks, had a cargo type body and was mainly used on the Eastern Front.


----------



## larry Strong

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> *SdKfz 8* - s. Zugkraftwagen 12t?
> Didn't have many variants, was used primarily as a prime mover for guns.  There was a *8.8cm gun * mounted on the bed of some (1?) (with some *armor)* and there was a variation late in the war known as the "HK 1601" that combined some of the features of the SdKfz 8 and the larger 18t halftracks, had a cargo type body and was mainly used on the Eastern Front.



Gonna give it to Balckadder1916. He got the three different pieces of info that I wanted for an answer, though not quite correct.

It's an armored Sdkfz 8 DB10, used to tow the 88mm Flak. One was found in Czechoslovakia a couple of years back, and there's a restoration project underway. Check: http://powstanie-warszawskie-1944.ac.pl/sdkfz_8_luft.htm


The floor is your Sir


----------



## Blackadder1916

What's this one?


----------



## McG

Looks like a variation of the Humber Scout Car.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Not a Humber Scout Car nor a variant of it.


----------



## Richie

Hi,

I gonna jump in here if I could. I think this is the "Rhino", a heavy armoured car based on the Canadian Military Pattern for the Australian Army. This photo is of the rear engined Model 8446 chassis. This series was produced in 1942 to meet the needs of Commonwealth countries for an armoured vehicle but (according to Wikipedia) the Rhino was canceled in 1943 due to weight concerns.

Richie


----------



## Blackadder1916

You got it!

The photo posted was of the APC variant (one prototype made) of the Rhino.  There were two prototypes made of the armoured car version.


----------



## Richie

Cool!  ;D  Does this mean I get to choose the next picture?


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Richie said:
			
		

> Cool!  ;D  Does this mean I get to choose the next picture?




Yeah, if you get it you go next.


----------



## Richie

Okay, here you go, they look kinda like the Daleks from Dr. Who   


​


----------



## Panzer Grenadier

Those would be escort vehicles from Darth Vadars personal body guard detachment unit. He was obsessive about having all the vehicles he used / travelled in look like him.


----------



## sober_ruski

Urgh, F117 prototypes?


----------



## Richie

LOL I have to give both of you guys credit for your sense of humour!  ;D  But no, these were definitely of this planet and were definitely not intended to fly (looking at them you'd think they weren't intended to be driven either, but anyway...) Keep looking, the answer is out there!

Richie  op:


----------



## McG

Ku Klux Kar?

No. Okay.  I do recall reading of an eastern European country which developed something unusual like that.  Between the two wars I think, and it was remarkable both for its unusual appearance & because not many people were developing armoured cars at the time.


----------



## helpup

I am not sure what they are either other then armoured cars,  I would guess MCG is on being Eastern Eruope and a between war vehicle.  my guess is 1930's.  I like the sloped sides, not much for a bullet trap anywhere on it.


----------



## Richie

MCG and helpup, you're both correct in that these were built during the period between the two world wars (1930s as you said), however, you're on the wrong continent. The country that produced these odd looking vehicles is currently out of favour with Washington and has become one of Russia's biggest arms clients. This country is _not_ a European country.

Ku Klux Kar LOL...would that be powered by grits and armed with a gun that shoots boiled peanuts?  ;D (No offence meant, I lived in NC for two years and loved it down there.)


----------



## helpup

hmmm, ok so off base on the geography,  it almost looks like a BA6 chasis with added armour.  Doing this on the DIN so am trying to find sites I can get into.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Venezuelan Armored Car - "Tortuga"
http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/Venezuela/Venezuela.html


> A small number of armored recce vehicles were fabricated at the Puert Cabello Naval Arsenal. These were rather similar to a turtle in appearance and thus were dubbed "Tortuga" ( Turtle) The "Tortuga" was designed by an engineer called Tomás Pacanins,. The chassis was a Ford 6x4 commercial vehicle, a rotating turret, and armed according to with a Vickers Mk, 4b 7 mm machine gun (the ones shown on the photo above show a Hotchkiss Mod. 1931 13.2 mm according to Dr. Georg von Rauch). It is believed that 12 units were built but only five were displayed. In the event the vehicles were poorly designed, offered poor visibility and no ventilation. The extreme overhang on their bodies rendered them clumsy at hard to maneuver.



I had recalled seeing that photo before and "Turtle" came to mind but, like others, thought it was a European vehicle.  However googling only brought up the Czech "Turtle" until you provided further hints.


----------



## Richie

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Venezuelan Armored Car - "Tortuga"
> http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/Venezuela/Venezuela.html
> I had recalled seeing that photo before and "Turtle" came to mind but like others thought it was a European vehicle.  However googling only brought up the Czech "Turtle" until you provided further hints.



You nailed that one, Blackadder! Congrats and I yield the floor!    (Note to self: next time I do this, no hints... )


----------



## Blackadder1916

This one?


----------



## UCModFloppy

M40 155mm Gun Carriage? I remember seeing one in footage from Korea. Looks like an M4 chassis, and I was wondering why the damage on the door, I suppose the back of a 155mm might cause that damage with ejecting shells.


----------



## smitty66

A Sherman Medical Evacuation Tank.


----------



## Blackadder1916

smitty66 said:
			
		

> A Sherman Medical Evacuation Tank.



Right. Israeli Ambutank. http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapons/vehicles/tanks/sherman/ambutank/Ambutank.html


----------



## McG

It's not my turn, but Smitty's not been around so I will keep the momentum going with this easy one (the obvious answer is not good enough).  What is this & what was it previously?


----------



## NavyShooter

http://www.strategypage.com/military_photos/2008213233944.aspx

M-113 Prison Guard ?


----------



## McG

close.  You've found it, but the name is wrong.


----------



## NavyShooter

Rapid Entry Vehicle

http://www.globalsecurity.org/org/news/2006/060213-picatinny-nonlethal.htm

???


----------



## NavyShooter

I think I got it...so here's my turn...probably waaay too easy, but hey, good luck!

Country of service and name please!

NS


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

ARISGATOR M113 with amphibious kit.  ARIS is based in Torino, Italy and the vehicle kit is in service with the Italian army.


----------



## dangerboy

My guess the AAV-7A1 otherwise know as LVT-7 used by the USMC

Disregard this answer I think CSA 105 got it.


----------



## McG

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Rapid Entry Vehicle


More specifically, the REV spiral two of development.  It is modified from a Canadian Engineer M113.  The first development did not have the dozer blade (probably as per your link).  More pictures attached.



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I think I got it...so here's my turn...probably waaay too easy, but hey, good luck!
> 
> Country of service and name please!


The ARISGATOR amphibious APC consists of a marine kit installed on the M113 APC.  Italy.


----------



## NavyShooter

Right-o....CSA's got it!  

NS


----------



## Michael OLeary

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> ARISGATOR M113 with amphibious kit.  ARIS is based in Torino, Italy and the vehicle kit is in service with the Italian army.



So, that would make it and AmphiGAVIN?

Or a GAVINGATOR?

 ;D


----------



## Franko

Transform-a-Gavin.          ;D

Regards


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

OK here it is:


----------



## McG

Russian 2S6M Tunguska


Edit to fix spelling


----------



## Shamrock

MCG said:
			
		

> Russian 2S6M "Tsungusta"



The new urban operations/demolitions vehicle.


----------



## McG

Anti-Aircraft


----------



## Shamrock

Anti-building


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

MCG's got it.  Next.


----------



## McG

Another one that should be quick & easy.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

It's an M60-2000 (also called GDLS 120S).  More info here.


----------



## McG

I was ready to take either of two answers (M6-2000 or MBT 120S) and you got both.  The 120S is a unique product that integrates the M1A1 120-mm turret onto a fully modernized M60 chassis.  Apparently, so much is new that GDLS likes to avoid the M-60 designation.


----------



## George Wallace

MCG said:
			
		

> Anti-Aircraft



.......or a SPAAG-M


----------



## Richie

Well, this thread seems a bit dead    So I'll post another one, I apologize if I've broken any rules of etiquette.

Richie


----------



## McG

Autoblinda 41, Italy


----------



## Richie

You got it! The Polish/Italian AB-41 Armored Car. Used for training by the Carpathian Lancers in Egypt from June 1942.

Part Polish, part Italian: <a href="http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/pol/OtherPolish.htm">Link</a>

You guys are too fast, I'm gonna have to dig deeper next time  ;D


----------



## McG

still keeping it easy with this one:


----------



## Richie

Got me, they don't even look like the same tanks. Looks like a different chassis and different turret (e.g. location of grenade launchers, general shape of turret).   ???


----------



## CougarKing

MCG said:
			
		

> still keeping it easy with this one:



M48s? M41 Walker Bulldogs? M47s? M60s?


----------



## McG

Your shotgun approach has missed.


----------



## CougarKing

JGSDF Type 74?

And no folks, I don't own a copy of Jane's Tanks and Armoured Vehicles as someone else suggested in chat once.  :


----------



## McG

no


----------



## Bzzliteyr

MBT-70...


----------



## rmc_wannabe

I'm going to go with Leopard 1 and 1A, if my brief AFV Rec class taught me anything  ;D


----------



## Old and Tired

MBT-70, US team, Prototype 3 & 4


----------



## McG

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> MBT-70...


That's it.  MBT-70/KPz-70 was a joint US & Germany venture, from '67 to '72, to develop the next main battle tank.   It boasted a 152 mm gun/launcher, all crew in the turret & adjustable suspension hight.  

& yes, one of them is specifically XM-803.  Cannot confirm the other though.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I can dig out my HUGE M1 and devleopment book and find out.. if you'd like.. that's the scary part on that one.. I knew it without having to search.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Here is a different one I found on my way to somewhere else.  The markings in this photo are civilian but there was a military connection.


----------



## Blackadder1916

In the US Army it was known as:

Truck, 1-ton, 3x3, Cargo, Pneumatic Roller Type (Dodge 'Power Wagon', modified)

A 1954 conversion, the Goodyear 'Rolligon' tires were driven by rollers (8 per wheel).  Later versions had 3 chain-driven 'Terratires', and 4 'Terratires' on standard axles.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> In the US Army it was known as:
> 
> Truck, 1-ton, 3x3, Cargo, Pneumatic Roller Type (Dodge 'Power Wagon', modified)
> 
> A 1954 conversion, the Goodyear 'Rolligon' tires were driven by rollers (8 per wheel).  Later versions had 3 chain-driven 'Terratires', and 4 'Terratires' on standard axles.



Interesting. The source says that this was a prototype and was tested, but not adopted.  The later versions were a different vehicle, the MM-1 Teracruzer, part of the Mace missile system 

http://www.mace-b.com/38TMW/Missiles/MM-1.htm
http://blog.hemmings.com/


----------



## Richie

I hope that they weren't trying to prove that this vehicle could be safely driven over a human being!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> Interesting. The source says that this was a prototype and was tested, but not adopted.  . . .


I doubt there were many, but even prototype and testbed vehicles had official nomenclature regardless of the quantity in the system.  

Let's try this one.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Richie said:
			
		

> I hope that they weren't trying to prove that this vehicle could be safely driven over a human being!



Yes, they were and yes, it could!


----------



## Old and Tired

Kampfpanzer 3, Experimental vehicle.  Dual 120 Smoothbore guns .


----------



## geo

nice job of hiding those two barrels.......


----------



## ironduke57

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Kampfpanzer 3, Experimental vehicle.  Dual 120 Smoothbore guns .


Well not really. It is one of the GVT (Gefechtsversuchsträger~Experimental Battle Vehicle) trial tanks for an theoretical Leo2 replacement.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Richie

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> Yes, they were and yes, it could!



I take it the tires had adjustable air pressure or something??? I sure wouldn't want to be the guinea pig!


----------



## Emenince Grise

Richie said:
			
		

> I take it the tires had adjustable air pressure or something??? I sure wouldn't want to be the guinea pig!



Manual adjustment, but that's how it was done.


----------



## geo

Ummm.... Next!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Kampfpanzer 3, Experimental vehicle.  Dual 120 Smoothbore guns .


This vehicle is occasionally (and incorrectly) identified as Kampfpanzer (or Leopard) 3.  Ironduke responded with its correct identity.  But there is more.  Hopefully I'll have it mostly right as much of my research came from German language sources.  (Ironduke will surely pounce on me if I stray)

The photo was of one of the prototype GVT (Gefechtsversuchsträger).  Generally falling under this title there were (at least) two further definitions; VT 1-1 (twin 105mm guns), and VT 1-2 (twin 120mm guns).   The photo I presented (as well as Geo) is of one of the remaining prototypes that is in Augustdorf; as best as I can determine this one is a VT 1-1.  It is also the one that is usually identified as Kampfpanzer 3, but it has also been identified as a VLT.  The (only remaining) VT 1-2 is found in a museum at Koblenz.

Some of the other GVT may have met the fate below.


----------



## geo

Blackadder... some differences in the tracks on the Augustdorf vehicle VS the one in Koblenz.  Not sure if it's due to different weight distribution for 2 X 120mm VS 2 X 105mm.


----------



## McG

Another push to get the momentum going again.


----------



## tabernac

To my untrained civvy eyes, the turret looks Leo1-ish, but the desert pic throws it off... Time for some research!


----------



## Emenince Grise

MCG said:
			
		

> Another push to get the momentum going again.



French AMX-40


----------



## Emenince Grise

Now name this pile of whatever.


----------



## McG

Nakpadon heavy armored personnel


----------



## McG

Correction: Nagmachon heavy armored personnel carrier


----------



## Emenince Grise

MCG said:
			
		

> Correction: Nagmachon heavy armored personnel carrier



Correct. Over to you.


----------



## McG

Try this one.


----------



## Emenince Grise

AMX-30, AMX-30 and AMX-30B2


----------



## McG

No.


----------



## scotty884

Ariete MBT


----------



## McG

Nope.  Generationally, the previous guess was closer.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> AMX-30, AMX-30 and AMX-30B2



My bad. AMX-32 http://www.enemyforces.com/tanks/amx32.htm


----------



## McG

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> AMX-32


You've got it.  A development from the AMX-30B2, the AMX-32 was intended for the export market.  It was armed with a 105 mm cannon, coax 20 mm & in the commander's cupola there was a 7.62 mm MG.  The AMX-40 (that I showed earlier) was another system developed for the export market.  Built on a bigger chassis, it had a turret which resembled the AMX-32 but sported a 120 mm main gun.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Here is an interesting generation crosser..


----------



## George Wallace

A Sherman chassis, but the missile system is going to take me a little longer, although it looks familiar........the first thing to pop into my mind was Sparrow, but I am no missile expert.......time to look in the books.   ;D


----------



## NavyShooter

Sherman Kilshon

http://web.inter.nl.net/users/spoelstra/g104/il-kilsh.htm


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok...

Here goes:


----------



## geo

http://www.pansarmuseet.se/301.htm

A little Swedish APC number
Pansarbandvagn 301


----------



## NavyShooter

VG, your go!

NS


----------



## geo

Ok.... let's how well this one flies.


----------



## Emenince Grise

geo said:
			
		

> Ok.... let's how well this one flies.



Love the German.  

Gepanzerte Munitionsschlepper (VK302)

As early as September of 1937, orders were made to develop fully-tracked armored ammunition carrier. Prototype of VK302 armored ammunition carrier (Sonderschlepper BIII) was produced in 1940. At first, 20 vehicles were ordered followed by 100 vehicles but only 28 were produced from October of 1941 to January of 1942 by Borgward.

http://www.geocities.com/Pentagon/3620/vk302.htm


----------



## Emenince Grise

Strange one, this...


----------



## Richie

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> Strange one, this...



Landsverk L60 Tank built by Sweden and exported to among others, General Rafael Trujillo in the Dominican Republic. This picture was taken in 1965 in the Dominican Republic when the USMC landed to assist in the evacuation of Americans and other foreign nationals.

"The Landsverk L60 light tank was a product of German design and Swedish manufacture. It was produced between the two world wars and when compared to its contemporaries (the British 6-ton Vickers and the French Renault F17 for example) it was more modern. Operated by Sweden for more than twenty years the vehicles were also sold to and used by Hungary and Finland in World War Two combat. When Sweden retired its 160-odd inventory of the L60s in 1957, it made the best twenty-five for sale to the Dominican Republic."

<a href="http://modern-war.suite101.com/article.cfm/dominican_republic_tanks_in_battle">Link (see picture at bottom left)</a>


----------



## Emenince Grise

Right you are. Over to you.


----------



## Richie

Okay, how about this one:


----------



## McG

Norinco Type 99 MBT - China


----------



## Richie

MCG said:
			
		

> Norinco Type 99 MBT - China



You got it. 

"The ZTZ99 (also known as Type 99, industrial designation WZ123) manufactured by China Northern Industries Group Corporation (CNGC) is the most advanced main battle tank (MBT) fielded by the PLA. First entering the PLA service in late 2001, the ZTZ99 provides a significant improvement in firepower, mobility, and protection compared to older Chinese-made tanks. As a ‘high-end’ MBT, the ZTZ99 was only built in a small number (~200) due to high unit price (~US$1.9 Million in 1999). These tanks are currently deployed by two elite armour regiments in Beijing and Shenyang Military Region respectively."

"The ZTZ99 MBT shows a mixture of Russian and Western influence in its design and technology. The hull of the tank is very similar to that of the Russian T-72, though the angular welded turret is clearly of Western style. The 125mm smoothbore main gun and the autoloader, which allows the crew of the tank to be reduced to three man, are both believed to be of Soviet/Russian origin. The ZTZ99 carries the Russian 9M119 Refleks (NATO codename: AT-11 Sniper) anti-tank guided missile locally produced in China under license. The tank’s liquid-cooled, turbo-charged diesel engine was said to be based on the German technology."

<a href="http://www.sinodefence.com/army/tank/type99.asp">Link</a>


----------



## McG

Try this


----------



## Mortar guy

Swiss Pz-61

MG


----------



## McG

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Swiss Pz-61


Yes.


----------



## sober_ruski

MCG said:
			
		

> Norinco Type 99 MBT - China



They also make tanks?

Group order from Marstar anyone?


----------



## McG

Momentum is lost again!  Here's another boost.  Name this:


----------



## Richie

Heavy tank Charron 2C (France)


Armament: 	75 mm Gun, 4 x MG
Crew: 	???
Armor (max.): 	60 mm
Speed (max.): 	8 km/hr
Dimensions: 	???
Weight: 	68 ton


----------



## McG

The Char 2C (aka: FMC 2C) was the French WW I tank that was produced following the “break through tank” prototypes Char 1A and Char 1B.   Production ended by 1918 with only 10 vehicles ever built.  While it never saw service in the First World War, the Char 2C captured the imagination of the tank community for much of the interwar period, and it even saw brief service at that start of World War II following a 1930’s upgrade program.

At 70,000 kg & a hull over 12 m long, the Char 2C is possibly still the largest tank ever taken into production.  In addition to the vehicles huge size, much of this weight was because of its armour was among the thickest of the WWI era tank: 45 mm at the front, 22 mm at the sides.

The layout consisted of two fighting compartments. The first at the front, crowned by a three-man turret (the first in history) with a long 75 mm gun and the second compartment at the back, topped by a 7.92 mm machine gun turret. Both turrets had stroboscopic cupolas. The three additional  7.92 mm machine gun positions were located with the forward fighting compartment with one in the hull front & one on either side.

It is also possible that the Char 2C was the worlds first production hybrid-electric fighting vehicle as each track was propelled by a separate electric motor powered by 180 hp Mercedes engines (later replaced by 250 hp engines).


----------



## Richie

Okay, here's an oddball:


----------



## McG

The Tsar Tank, also known as the Netopyr or Lebedenko Tank


----------



## Richie

Pretty fast, MCG!  

*  Lebedenko (or Tsar) Tank *

The history of the Lebedenko starts in 1914 with the engineer N. Lebedenko, who was at that point employed in a private firm, that worked for the Russian War Department, designing artillery devices. Lebedenko himself, with the aid of N. Zhukovskiy and his nephews, B. Stechkin and A. Mikulin, came up with the idea (originally thought as a sort of enlarged gun-carriage) of a motordriven battle machine, weighing some 40 tons, running on one small double-wheel, and two very large spoked wheels, almost 9 meter in diameter, in a tri-cycle arrangement. The big wheels were attached to the hull, shaped like a tuning-fork, which tapered down to the double wheel, mounted in the rear, which provided the means for steering the vehicle. The designers hoped that this original configuration would make it possible for the vehicle to cross practically all obstacles. They initially called the vehicle Nepotir, but came to be known as the Lebedenko, after the designer. (Sometimes it was nicknamed "The Tsar", after the financier.)

The drive assembly consisted of two 240 hp Maybach engines, one for each big wheel. The wheels themselves (designed by Zhukovskiy) had a T-shaped metal mid-section. A wooden overlay was then fastened to the shelf of the T-beam. The drive itself was very simple. Each engine drove an automobile wheels, who was in it’s turn pressed down (by means of a railway carriage spring) until it touched the wooden overlay of the big wheel, and by counterrotating, the automobile wheel transferred the energy from the engine to the big running wheel. (In case of over-heating, the driving wheels disengaged and protected the engine from seizing.) It was thought that the Nepotir should be able to reach a top speed of some 17 km/h – which was pretty impressive compared to other WW1 AFV:s.    The hull of the vehicle would have one top-mounted centrally placed turret, equipped with MG:s and/or light cannons, giving the Lebedenko a total height of some 12 meters. In addition to this, at the outer flanks of the hull, small MG sponsons was to be placed. There was also a small weapons turret placed underneath the belly of the beast.

<a href="http://www.landships.freeservers.com/lebedenko_info.htm">Link</a>


----------



## CBshadow

CBshadow,

- Mod Edit - 

In order to post up a picture for the quiz, you have to be the first to correctly identify the previous picture. The thread is particular to military land vehicles.


----------



## McG

I'm about to head out for the afternoon & will not be in a position to watch a new photo.  The next question will from who ever can post an AFV photo the fastest.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

What am I?

EDITED TO ADD

Same vehicle with a different attachment.


----------



## CBshadow

is that the assault breach vehicle (ABV) based on the abrams chassis


----------



## Emenince Grise

CBshadow said:
			
		

> is that the assault breach vehicle (ABV) based on the abrams chassis



Yes. It's the USMC version. Here is a better picture. 

http://www.armyrecognition.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4891&sid=3a092d82bca77f8a47455abfb8c60f1f


----------



## CBshadow

okay well here's a lil something


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CBshadow said:
			
		

> is that the assault breach vehicle (ABV) based on the abrams chassis



Correct



> Grizzly [Breacher]
> The Assault Breacher Vehicle (ABV) is a single platform that will provide deliberate and in-stride breaching capability to the assault force of the Marine Air Ground Task Force (MAGTF). The ABV operates as part of the combined arms task force and is assigned to and employed by Combat Engineers. The ABV is based upon the M1 Main Battle Tank chassis (with out turret) and incorporates a number of subsystems, including a full width mine plow, dual line charges, lane marking system, remote control system, and protective weapon system. The integration of the Breaching Package onto the ABV, which uses the M1 tank chassis, shall require minimal modification to the chassis.
> 
> The Assault Breacher Vehicle (ABV) is a tracked, armored engineer vehicle specifically designed for conducting in-stride breaching of minefields and complex obstacles. The ABV will provide crew protection and vehicle survivability while having the speed and mobility to keep pace with the maneuver force. Major components of this system include a Full-Width Mine Plow (FWMP), two linear demolition charges (LDC), a lane-marking system, a remote control system, and weapon station integration on a modified M1A1 tank chassis. ABV will fill the requirement to clear a lane of sufficient width and depth for the assault forces and will be operated by a two-man crew with an option for remote control.
> 
> The ABV will improve the mobility and survivability of MAGTFs. The ABV will provide a deliberate assault breaching capability through minefields and complex obstacles. It will allow assault units to move rapidly through obstacles before threat forces have the full opportunity to mass fires or establish defenses.
> 
> Marine Corps Systems Command granted Milestone B in July 2003, as well as authorization to build three Production Representative Prototypes in order to conduct additional developmental tests and Initial Operational Testing and Evaluation. Milestone C is planned for the fourth quarter of FY 2004. Initial operational capability is scheduled during FY 2006 and full operational capability is scheduled for FY 2007



First picture:

US Marine Corps Assault Breacher Vehicle fitted with Pearson Engineering Full Width Mine Plough (US Marine Corps) 

Second picture:

US Marine Corps Assault Breacher Vehicle fitted with Pearson Engineering Combat Dozer Blade (US Marine Corps)


----------



## Franko

Both are T-90....I believe the first is the Black Eagle test bed.

Regards


----------



## CBshadow

:close  : its part of the t series but Ukrainian modified


----------



## CBshadow

as well as a turkish version  :-X


----------



## FoverF

T-84


----------



## FoverF

If it's Turkish, it could be the Yatagan, a T-84 with a NATO 120 mm smooth-bore gun.


----------



## CBshadow

DING DING DING  ;D ;D ;D ;D
you got it

T-84U — Ukrainian upgrade of the T-84. New armoured side skirts, turret-conformal Kontakt-5 explosive reactive armour, auxiliary power unit, thermal imaging sight, satellite navigation, commander's laser range-finder, muzzle reference system, and other improvements.

T-84-120 Yatagan — a prototype version of Oplot tailored for evaluation by the Turkish Army (prototype designation, KERN2-120). Mounts a 120mm main gun which fires both NATO 120mm rounds (like the M829 DU series) and a special 120mm version of the AT-11 Sniper ATGM. It also has automated gear shifting in place of mechanical gear selector, driver's T-bar control replacing tiller bars, air conditioning, and projectile muzzle velocity sensor, as well as differences in the fire control system, communications, etc.

....nothing like air conditioning


----------



## FoverF

Well, I have no chance against the armoured-vehicle-identifying skills that are regularly displayed here, so.... I'm going to go for the asymmetrical approach... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Make, Model, and Year, if you please. Keep in mind it was marketed under different names in different regions.


----------



## Emenince Grise

FoverF said:
			
		

> Well, I have no chance against the armoured-vehicle-identifying skills that are regularly displayed here, so.... I'm going to go for the asymmetrical approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make, Model, and Year, if you please. Keep in mind it was marketed under different names in different regions.



It's obviously a Toyota.   . It's from the "Toyota War" between Libya and Chad in 1987. Original (and larger) photo here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Chadian_soldiers_in_Toyota_pickup_truck.jpg

My guess is a Toyota HiLux of early 80's vintage.


----------



## FoverF

So far as I can tell, it's a '79-'83 Toyota HiLux, so Eminence Grise, the floor is yours...


----------



## Emenince Grise

This shouldn't be too hard. Vehicle and operator and era.


----------



## McG

ZTS Dana 152 mm SPH

. . . or Zuzana 155 mm SPH


----------



## Emenince Grise

One third correct.


----------



## Jammer

Czech origin, in Libyan service.


----------



## Emenince Grise

Jammer said:
			
		

> Czech origin, in Libyan service.



Correct. Time period?


----------



## Jammer

Early 80''s?


----------



## Emenince Grise

Jammer said:
			
		

> Early 80''s?



Yup. next?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Something to resurrect this thread.


----------



## McG

Iveco/Otobreda Puma APC, Italy


----------



## Blackadder1916

You got it.  It's a PUMA.  Like a European compact car, can be parked most anywhere.


----------



## McG

What is it?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

It is a kickass skiddoo based on a Leopard I hull.


----------



## geo

Leo1 W/O main gun W/mine plow


----------



## McG

wrong on both, and I'd still be looking for its designation even had you described it.  I'll give another clue now


----------



## Jammer

Pioneerpanzer 3


----------



## Blackadder1916

Heavy Mine Breaching Vehicle (HMBV), Patria, Finland ?



> HMBV is based on a surplus German Krauss-Maffei Wegmann Leopard 2A4 MBT chassis.  For its new role the turret has been removed and replaced by a new superstructure of welded armoured steel.  Vehicle commander and engineer are seated in this well-protected superstructure with each provided with day periscopes for all round observation and a single-piece hatch cover.  To carry out its mine breaching role the HMBV is fitted with a complete suite of mine clearing equipment supplied by Pearson Engineering of the UK.  This consists of a Full Width Mine Plough or a Surface Mine Plough that is installed at the front of the vehicle and operated by the driver.  To enable it to carry out some combat engineer roles, a Pearson Engineering Combat Dozer Blade can also be installed at the front of the chassis.  This can be used to clear battlefield obstacles, prepare firing positions or prepare sites for bridging operations.  The mine breaching and dozer blade can be rapidly installed on the front of the chassis using an interface system developed by Patria Weapon Systems and Pearson Engineering.  This interface system includes an electro-hydraulic power pack installed inside of the crew compartment, external high lift adapter and a hydraulic emergency jettison system.  Mounted either side of the hull rear is a Pearson Engineering Clear Lane Marking System which vertically deploys pennants into the ground as the HMBV moves forwards.  HMBV is operated by a crew of three consisting of the commander, engineer and driver with space being provided for an additional crew member.



There are occasional references to this veh as a Leopard 2R, but I don't believe it is official nomenclature.


----------



## McG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Heavy Mine Breaching Vehicle (HMBV), Patria, Finland ?


You are correct.

It might be an option for us to look at if there is no success getting implements on the Leopard 2 MBT.


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> It might be an option for us to look at if there is no success getting implements on the Leopard 2 MBT.



Possibly.  The Finns are accepting delivery of 6 vehicles this year, but Patria is supposedly making it available for export.  There is potential for Patria (and Pearson) to develop a market for this type of vehicle (as also seen in the USMC ABV) and there are Leopards being made surplus.


----------



## geo

From Recce by death - have been told we have managed to attach the implements we've used on the Leo C2s all these years.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this.


----------



## McG

Namer heavy APC based on the Merkava MBT


----------



## Blackadder1916

And back to you.


----------



## McG

Here is a land vehicle of a different type.


----------



## larry Strong

Robotic Systems EOD Robot tEODor

http://www.4engr.com/product/catalog/13231/index.html

The floor's open


----------



## McG

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> tEODor


Yes.  Telerob, out of Germany, makes the telerob Explosive Ordnance Disposal and observation robot (tEODor) and you will find a version of it in Canadian service under the nomenclature Large Remote Operated Vehicle (LROV).  Unlike the one in the picture, ours are fully covered in an olive CARC paint.


----------



## McG

Here's a fun one to get us rolling again


----------



## geo

Horrifying and fascinating six-legged insectoid Finnish logging machine with the power to stop a thousand Loraxes without straining its thoraxes. Don't miss the videos. 

The walking machine adapts automatically to the forest floor. Moving on six articulated legs, the harvester advances forward and backward, sideways and diagonally. It can also turn in place and step over obstacles. Depending on the irregularity of the terrain, the operator can adjust both the ground clearance of the machine and the height of each step. 
The machine's nerve center is an intelligent computer system that controls all walking functions - including the direction of movement, the travelling speed, the step height and gait, and the ground clearance. The harvester head is controlled by the Timberjack measuring and control system. To further optimize machine operation, Timberjack's Total Machine Control system (TMC) regulates the functions of the machine's loader and engine. All control systems are designed for ease of use. The operator-friendly controls are incorporated in a single joystick.


----------



## McG

You've got it.  As an aside, one might have noted from the colour that Timberjack is a John Deere company.


----------



## geo

Ok... how about.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Its an ARV of some kind  ;D

EDITED TO ADD

Is it a M88?


----------



## geo

Close enough  M88A2 Herculese ARV

You,re up!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Great, caught flat footed. Don't have one ready so this one is up for grabs. First to post gets the slot.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Ok, let's try this one.


----------



## geo

Davidson Auto Battery Armored Car



1909-1910 cadillac modified by Maj Davidson of the Northwestern military academy


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> Davidson Auto Battery Armored Car
> 
> 1909-1910 cadillac modified by Maj Davidson of the Northwestern military academy



While the name is correct, this vehicle is not based on a Cadillac, but rather on a Duryea circa 1900. The Cadillac looked more like an armored car is supposed to look like.  Davidson also developed other armed vehicles for his (private) military academy including Cadillacs. 





> Davidson-Cadillac armored car: A special development of 1915 by Major Royal P. Davidson (who later graduated to the rank of Colonel). Among other vehicles designed for military use, including machine-gun and searchlight carriers, he put together a fleet of 8 military vehicles on Cadillac chassis including a scout car (with a periscope), two communications cars (wireless), a kitchen car (with ovens), a hospital car, a balloon destroyer, a quartermaster's car and the first full armored car.



Anyway, next.


----------



## McG

Here's a give-me to get the ball rolling again.


----------



## ironduke57

;D 8)


----------



## sober_ruski

everything looks like a T72 to me


----------



## McG

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> T72


Sorry, your answer is not good.  Try again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Looks like a LEO to me


----------



## McG

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Looks like a LEO to me


Sorry, your answer is not good.  Try again.


----------



## speedrose2

How about a T-64?


----------



## TN2IC

T-60...  ;D


----------



## McG

speedrose2 said:
			
		

> How about a T-64?





			
				Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> T-60...  ;D


Sorry, your answers are wrong.  Try again.


----------



## Jammer

Leo 1 with a T-72 turret.


----------



## McG

Jammer said:
			
		

> Leo 1 with a T-72 turret.


You've got it.  T-72 turret on a Leopard 1 hull.


----------



## Jammer

Next...


----------



## McG

British FV-430 Mk3 APC at Basra, Iraq.


----------



## Jammer

Bonus points for the name it's known by...


----------



## McG

Bulldog


----------



## sober_ruski

something on M113 chassis?

partial marks?


----------



## Jammer

MCG: Well Done

Sober Ruski...what can I say...


----------



## sober_ruski

damn it. did see the last page  :-[


----------



## McG

Something less misleading this time.


----------



## Jammer

GIAT Leclerc with anti-thermal cam...


----------



## McG

Jammer said:
			
		

> GIAT Leclerc with anti-thermal cam...


No.


----------



## a_majoor

Swiss PZ 87 WE with thermal camoflage and RWS.


----------



## McG

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Swiss PZ 87 WE with thermal camoflage and RWS.


Yes.  Pz 87 is the Swiss designation for thier Leopard 2A4.  Pz 87WE is the current upgrade model which diverges quite significantly from the path taken in the Leopard 2A6.


----------



## ironduke57

Jammer said:
			
		

> Leo 1 with a T-72 turret.



IIRC the back story of this one is that after the fall of the wall the BW tried if this was a feasible (and cheap) upgrade for the Leo1. Take the turret of ex-NVA T-72´s and put it on an Leo1 hull. Cheap way of adding more firepower and turret armor on the proven Leo1 hull. But the project was scraped as most idea´s regarding integrating the NVA in the BW, because it wasn´t needed anymore after the Warsaw pact was gone.

But it is no wonder that some in Britain and France feared an united Germany. With the two German Army´s combined together we would had an enormous firepower. (As if we would be the same German´s which would make a "little trip" to Paris or London.)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> But it is no wonder that some in Britain and France feared an united Germany. With the two German Army´s combined together we would had an enormous firepower. (As if we would be the same German´s which would make a "little trip" to Paris or London.)
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



That was something I always wonder when I was younger.  ;D That Leo/T72 deal did throw me for a loop there.


----------



## ironduke57

Maybe this spur´s this thread a bit on:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

Funny, when I first looked at it, I immediately thought of BRDM-2.  But that MG looks more like an M2 HB than a DSHK...


----------



## ironduke57

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Funny, when I first looked at it, I immediately thought of BRDM-2.  But that MG looks more like an M2 HB than a DSHK...



BRDM-2?-> No.
DSHK?->No.
M2?-> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

The only guess I have is a variant of the M-93 FOX, the US NBC vehicle; however, the front "windows" seem wrong...


----------



## ironduke57

FUCHS/FOX based/variant?->No.

But it is from the US.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Cadillac Gage LAV-150 variant?


----------



## ironduke57

LAV-150 variant?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I know the answer is No, but I am going to go with a VAB prototype or something in that family..


----------



## ironduke57

VAB prototype or something in that family?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

Its a really ugly vehicle, what ever it is.


----------



## McG

I can see similarities with some types of Dragoon





However, the window configuration is not right for even the Patroller variant.  Perhaps an initial prototype geared toward the US military police requirement?


----------



## Jammer

Egyptian Fahd...


----------



## ironduke57

Related to Dragoon?-> AFAIK no.
Egyptian Fahd?-> No. As said it is from the US.

Here some data about it (gathered through babelfish):



> The crew member + carries 2+7 (or 11) the person
> Actuation pattern 4×4
> Net weight 9299kg
> Specific power 20.2kW/t
> Vehicle commander 6.045m
> The vehicle extends 2.438m
> The vehicle is high (does not have weapon) 2.286m
> Road maximum speed 105km/h
> 0 arrives 32km/h rise time 10.5s
> The fuel stockpiles 378L
> Road maximum travelling range 1287km
> Floats crosses the ability to have
> Crawls slope 60%
> The side leans slope 30%
> Climbs vertical wall high 0.609m
> Smallest radial turning 9m
> Engine
> The production company says according to the tribulus (Deutz)
> Model F8L413F
> Type 8V forced-air cooling diesel engine
> Power/rotational speed 188kW/2650r/min
> Transmission device
> Production company double disc (Twin Disc)
> Model 1,130
> The type is automatic, has the integral-type transfer case
> reverse gear several 4/4
> The diverting device type integral type hydraulic pressure boosts
> Suspension unit type leaf spring and hydraulic pressure shock absorber
> Tire specification 14×20, 18
> Armoured structure type/thickness/material isotropic /6.35 ~ 9.52mm/
> High degree of hardness armour plate
> Electrical system voltage 24V



Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

RUV-M1

Really Ugly Vehicle Mark 1


----------



## ironduke57

;D No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## stegner

Gage Commando?


----------



## ironduke57

stegner said:
			
		

> Gage Commando?



See MCG post. No.

Regards,
ironduke57  op:


----------



## Bzzliteyr

My brain just woke up.. Bosnia.. a BOV?

I am sure I have seen it somewhere before..


----------



## ironduke57

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> My brain just woke up.. Bosnia.. a BOV?



As long as Bosnia wasn´t part of the US in 1983 (*cough Hint *cough) then no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Dang, then we are talking Grenada times...


----------



## McG

4x4 APC Emergency One Mk44


----------



## ironduke57

MCG said:
			
		

> 4x4 APC Emergency One Mk44



A cookie for this gentlemen! 

Right. Your turn.

Here is all I have about it: 
http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=zh_en&trurl=http%3a%2f%2fjczs.sina.com.cn%2fpc%2f2003-10-15%2f29%2f626.html

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

going farther back in time now ...


----------



## OldSolduer

looks like an M4 Sherman with a 37 mm gun.


----------



## McG

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> looks like an M4 Sherman with a 37 mm gun.


It is not.


----------



## ironduke57

RAM I 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> RAM I


Yes it is.


> The Canadian Ram Cruiser Tank was a unique Canadian evolution of the American M3 Medium (Grant/Lee). It had been acknowledged as early as August 1940 that the British would be unable to meet our requirements for cruiser tanks, and Montreal Locomotive Works (a subsidiary of American Locomotive Co., which was already building tanks) was designated as the Canadian Tank Arsenal. It was judged that the excessive height and inferior armament configuration of the M3 series could be improved upon locally, and a new tank was designed around the excellent M3 engine and drivetrain.
> 
> Unfortunately, during the process of design, the British specification for cruiser tanks mounting a 2 pdr gun was adhered to, and the 60-inch turret ring of the Grant was retained, thus restricting the Ram from ever being upgunned beyond 6 pdr. [then] Colonel Worthington himself had argued for the minimum of a 75mm main gun, but was overrulled by the Interdepartmental Tank Committee under the influence of the British Tank Mission. While this was happening, however, British experience on the battlefield was already dictating the necessity for a heavier main gun, and the early 2 pdr Ram did at least get a turret with a readily detachable frontpiece, which could be removed with gun in place and replaced by a 6pdr assembly.
> 
> The prototype Ram rolled off the assembly line in June 1941, and general production of the Ram I began that November. Within three months the line had been changed to Ram II production, which continued until July 1943, at which point the decision had been taken to re-equip British and Canadian units with the abundant and better-armed U.S. Sherman. A total of 1948 Rams of all marques were produced, the last 84 of which were the O.P. variant carrying a dummy gun and two No. 19 Wireless sets for use by the FOOs (Forward Observation Officers) of the Sexton-mounted artillery regiments then being formed.
> 
> In its cruiser configuration, and limited by its small turret ring and 6 pdr gun, the Ram never saw combat, but was used instead for the training of armour crews in Great Britain. By late-summer 1944, with the war raging in Northern Europe, even that function had all but ceased, but the Ram found new life, and went on to do yeoman service, in a number of variants including the Kangaroo armoured personnel carrier, Badger flame tank, Wallaby ammunition tank, armoured gun tower (for the 17 pdr towed AT gun) and ARV. Sadly, most of the Rams which survived the European war ended their time as hard targets on a variety of tank ranges, and few examples remain.


http://www.mapleleafup.org/vehicles/cac/ram.html

and more here: http://www.ramtank.ca/


----------



## ironduke57

8)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Panzer Kampfwagen?

I used to always hate those WWII german vehicles when I worked in a hobby store growing up, I could never get the PSKFWDKFKDKNEICV designations correct...

haha, impulse answering is bad.. I am so way off on that guess!!! Google BEFORE pressing post.. haha


----------



## vonGarvin

Pkpfw IV F2?


----------



## Jammer

Pzkpfw 4 Ausf D


----------



## ironduke57

Pkpfw IV F2?->No.
Pzkpfw 4 Ausf D?->No.

@Bzzliteyr Panzerkampfwagen is only an generic name for an AFV.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Rocketryan

Some variant of a Panzer 3?


----------



## ironduke57

Some variant of a Panzer 3?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

I was going to say Mk III ausf L
I guess that's a junk answer


----------



## vonGarvin

You've got me stumped.  The road wheels are too large for the MK IV series.  The turret is definately German, and the "subdued" cross indicates that it's post Poland.  It's not a tiger, it's not a panther, it's not a Mk IV, and you said not a Mk III, too big for a Mk I or II.  I'm thinking a hybrid of a captured tank with a German Turret...


----------



## ironduke57

Another pic:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

Another hybrid answer.  Possibly a Cromwell hull, PzKW III turret


----------



## ironduke57

No. But you go in the right direction that it is not really an PzKw.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Jammer

KV-1 Chassis and PZ III turret


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

My only other thought would be a Joseph Stalin - 2 Hull with the same PzKW 3, 57mm gun turret.


----------



## McG

A Hollywood tank.  M60 chassis.


----------



## larry Strong

Is it an original variant, or a modern day mock up?


----------



## ironduke57

My only other thought would be a Joseph Stalin - 2 Hull with the same PzKW 3, 57mm gun turret.?->No.
A Hollywood tank.  M60 chassis.?-> It is a movie tank, but it is not based on the M60.
Is it an original variant, or a modern day mock up?-> Movie mock up.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> A Hollywood tank.  M60 chassis.?-> It is a movie tank, but it is not based on the M60.


M48
nope


----------



## ironduke57

M48?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

I'll get silly and say an AMX 30 chassis.


----------



## McG

Centurion.


----------



## ironduke57

AMX 30?->No, but it is getting hotter.
Centurion?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

If it's a movie mock up, I'll stay with the PzKW III turret, and judging by the running gear, say that it's a FV-432 APC Hull modified to look German.


----------



## Shec

M-24 Chafee chassis?

Nope, make that an M47 chassis?


----------



## ironduke57

No and no.

I am now heading to bed so it will be some time till I am on here again.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## helpup

AMX 40 chasis with the aformentioned Pnz III turret.

I was going to show a picture of the AMX 40 but still working on how to upload the photo's on here. There is a lack of time for me to search it out right now.


----------



## vonGarvin

Not AMX-40, from what I can tell: it only has 5 road wheels: pic has six...


----------



## helpup

The picture of a AMX 40 I am looking at has 6 road wheels



or in a less telling picture


----------



## ironduke57

AMX 40 has 6 roadwheels, but it is not the searched tank.

Hint: But it is from the right continent.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

My google-fu is off.  I searched "AMX 40", but must have been caught unawares looking at the wrong tank....
(PS: Europe is a large continent!)


----------



## helpup

Not a problem I used my own AVF file but most of them are recent cold war vehicles and I dont have a large database on older varients. Wiki searching now.
Still there is alot of resemblance to the AMX 40 but on closer look there is no pairing of the road wheels. Euro varient it may be but I put the chasis in the 50 - 60 time frame, track make up looks french but searching for who else had that design.


----------



## ironduke57

It was designed in that timeframe, but serial production started later.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

T-80


----------



## ironduke57

T-80?->No. Western Europe.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

based on location, time lines, a road wheel count and the process of elimination thus far the last thing I come to is Leclerc but the hull on Leclerc vehicle is too high & the glacius extends too far forward.


----------



## helpup

The hull does look like the M48 used by Germany and sold to Isreal under the moniker Magach


----------



## helpup

And from your clues I am getting that it was a full production Tank and not something like the MBT70 prototype by the US and Germany


----------



## ironduke57

Leclerc?->No. Wrong country
M48?->No. 
MBT70?->No. 
full production Tank?->Yes. Some hundreds were product (Different numbers from different source speak from just over 150 up to over 500.).

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

TAM (too much hull mod.  this is not likely)

Pz 68 (earlier than you're hint, but possible with limited hull mod)


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

PZ-61?


----------



## ironduke57

TAM?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> PZ-61?



Right. Your turn. :cheers:

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## from darkness lite

Not my turn, and it may be an easy one for ironduke, but here goes

FDL


----------



## AmmoTech90

Finnish Landsverk L60 tank, with a 40mm Bofors anti-aircraft gun mounted.


----------



## from darkness lite

Yup, they call it the L62


----------



## stegner

Is there a separate thread for naming aircraft?


----------



## McG

stegner said:
			
		

> Is there a separate thread for naming aircraft?


Do a search.  If there's nothing, then feel free to start such a thread.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

MCG, I actually have the toy in your picture profile.. cute.


----------



## McG

What self respecting person doesn't have it?


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I actually have the whole collection.. of course..


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Here is mine:


----------



## helpup

Hmmm British Chasis, WW2 or very soon after era... will have to look as the name doesnt come to me right now


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Here is another shot.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

World War II, but not British.


----------



## karl28

Is it this German anit armour from ww2 ?

75-mm assault gun, 7.5-cm Stu. G. 40


----------



## McG

Semovente de 105/25


----------



## geo

Hungarian 40/43M Zrinyi assault gun

The Zrinyi assault howitzer used a 105mm howitzer on a Turan chassis. The tank bears a striking resemblance to the Italian Semoventi with the 105/25 gun. Proposed manufacturing had the  Zrinyi to be armed with 75mm long barreled as well. The manufacturer was Manfred Weisz of Cspel and MAVAG of Dios-Gyor. Modifications included the addition of side skirts to deflect hollow charge anti-tank weapons in 1944.

The Hungarians seeing the successes of the German Sturmgeschutz in the East, made the production of an assault gun a very high priority. This was especially true after the disastrous debut of the Turan tanks of the 2nd Magyar Honved (2nd Hungarian Army). Two versions were planned - the Zrinyi I, armed with a long-barreled 76mm anti-tank gun; and the Zrinyi II, armed with a 105mm howitzer. \They chose the name "Zrinyi" to honor Nikolaus Graf Zrinyi, a Hungarian national hero who fought the Turks, and was killed in the battle of Szigetvar in 1566. A total of eight assault battalions were planned, each with thirty vehicles, to be used as an independent army or corps for the support of infantry divisions.

As a basis, the Turan medium tank was utilized. It's engine, suspension and basic chassis were identical to the Turan.  the chassis did have to be widened by .45m to make room for the armament. In December 1942, the Manfred Weisz company had already finished a prototype of the Zrinyi II with a 105mm 40/43M (L/20.5) howitzer made by MAVAG Dios-Gyor. The howitzer was a modified version of the MAVAG developed 105mm 40M towed howitzer. This weapon was known to provide good performance against the Soviet T-34.

The Zrinyi II prototype was taken to the artillery range at Hajmasker in western Hungary.   It went through tests between December 12, 1942 to January 20, 1943. After these tests proved successful, the vehicle was accepted for production and was designated 43M Zrinyi II rohamtarack (assault howitzer). It was later redesignated 43M Zrinyi 105 rohamtarack.

The Zrinyi I used the same modified chassis and engine as the 105mm-armed version, but it mounted the MAVAG Dios-Gyor developed 75mm 43M (L/43) anti-tank gun (as was developed for the Turan III).  Development initiated in May 1943, but a prototype was not completed until the winter of 1943-44. Production was planned for June of 1944 at manfred Weisz and Ganz.  Service designation for this type was 44M Zrinyi I rohamagyu (assault gun).

A contract was placed at Manfred Weisz for 40 Zrinyi vehicles. The number was later raised to 104 vehicles to be built by Manfred Weisz and Ganz (54 each in 1943, and 50 in 1944).   The first Zrinyi IIs arrived by August 1943. A total of 60 of the Zrinyi II were produced by Manfred Weisz before production halted in July 1944. It is possible, but not confirmed, that Ganz completed a further six vehicles in August and September of 1944. Production of the Zrinyi I was never initiated, and a single prototype was used for trials only.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

geo said:
			
		

> Hungarian 40/43M Zrinyi assault gun



You are correct.


----------



## geo

umm.... I guess that would make it my turn....

How about...


----------



## McG

Now it's Semovente M 42T da 75/46


----------



## geo

Ayup.... ya got it<

After the armistice, control of the Ansaldo works fell under German control. The Germans ordered the production of a modified version of the M 42L and a 75/46 was the gun of choice. The resulting vehicle was named the M 42T da 75/46 (the T signified Tedesco or German). Only a limited number were produced and these were used exclusively by the Germans. Only about 15 were ever made.


----------



## McG

what is it?


----------



## TN2IC

MCG said:
			
		

> what is it?



Looks like it has a German turret, but the chassis I have no clue. Is it Czech?

Let's give a shot now, I"ll say Panzerkampfwagen II Ausf a1/a2/a3?


----------



## McG

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I"ll say Panzerkampfwagen II Ausf a1/a2/a3?


No.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Verdeja No 1 - Spain

The turret of this variant was based on that of the PzKpfw.1 fitted with 45mm gun plus two coaxial MG13 machine-guns.


----------



## McG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Verdeja No 1 - Spain


Yes.

At some point the Verdeja No 1 was fitted with a new turret based on that of the PzKpfw.1 fitted with the usual 45mm gun plus two coaxial MG13 machine-guns, but not initially.


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this?


----------



## ironduke57

Alvis-Straussler Mark IIID, aka AC3D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Alvis-Straussler Mark IIID, aka AC3D



You got it!  Next?


----------



## ironduke57

;D 8)  op:

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Hmm.. is that AAA guns on it? Maybe Russian in origin.


----------



## ironduke57

Russian?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57 op:


----------



## stegner

Chinese origins?


----------



## ironduke57

Chinese ?->Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Appears to be a Type 59-II with plenty of fancy accessories.


----------



## ironduke57

Type 59-II or variant?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## stegner

Type 88?


----------



## ironduke57

Type 88?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## stegner

Somewhere in between the Type 59 and 88?


----------



## Rocketryan

Wild guess after using Google

Type 62?


----------



## ironduke57

BetweenType 59 and 88?->No.
Type 62?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Ciggs

Type 62G (G stands for Gai - "Improved") - Most recent Type 62 light tank upgrade with improved armour layout and original cast turret replaced by a new welded flat-plate turret which also incorporates an improved armour layout as well as four smoke grenade dischargers on each side of the turret. It is armed with a more powerful 105 mm rifled main gun with fume extractor in center of barrel, vertical stabilization system, primitive fire-control system, and night vision equipment.

only thing that i can see


----------



## ironduke57

Type 62G?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 241

Not a guess at the name/origin of the equipment but it seems to me that the the barrel is warped (protruded) on the right side as you look at the picture is that just the pic is showing up on my screen or is that the case?  And if it is the case what is the reason? (I can wait if the answer will give it away)

Thanks


----------



## Ciggs

I highlited some areas in yellow are markers of possible identifying markers  ones in red are know markers, I been looking at the area in blue that seems wrong, for one the white spotlite, and on most there is a plate there, the four launchers things on the turret, what are they mortar launchers they look like there electrial operated or possible round bar stiffeners not sure. The gun barrel also looks off with that fume extractor like its a fake fume exactor comared to others, under the mounting of the gun barrel seems repaired or welded into place not sure. 
I can only guess. Just wondering if this tank is original in its design. Its looks like the type 55 by the front fenders, slung track but a later model of a type 55 because of the lower wider and rounded turret housing, hatches and gun mounting also fit that era of tank


----------



## ironduke57

The pic was modified to delete some highly obvious markings (like chinese writings on the walls, or big red stars on the front fenders.), but nothing what would change the tank itself. It was really build as you see it on that pic. How far the barrel was real, I don´t know. It was a prototype so both could be possible.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## sober_ruski

this damn thing?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_69/79


----------



## Nfld Sapper

More specifc this one?

Type 69 III (Type 79)






Chinese Type 79 (Type 69-III, WZ-121D).Also known as the WZ-121D, improved Type 69-II version with Western Technology. In service with PLA as the Type 79 MBT. Improvements include:

First Chinese tank to incorporate rubber plated track 
First Chinese tank to have hatches automatically closed when NBC agents are detected 
Type 83-I 105 mm gun (improved L7 copy) with replaceable thermal sleeve 
Passive IR sights or thermal imaging system 
Tracks fitted with removable rubber shoes 
British Marconi FCS system with: 
TLRLA laser rangefinder 
BCLA ballistic computer 
TGSA gunner sight 
Type 79 liquid-cooled 730 hp diesel


----------



## sober_ruski

stealer


----------



## Nfld Sapper

How about we split it then  8)


----------



## sober_ruski

Well, that edit i have in that post was removing the specific number 

I just want to do one for fun.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

If we are right, then roll with it and post the next photo    8)


----------



## sober_ruski

well, there appears to be only this one between the models specified that was not named yet. Buuuuuuuut... type 79 has those side skirts and the picture does not. That's what made me remove the number.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

And the spot light location and the add on stuff too, can't find any mention of them.

Come to think of it the fenders to me don't look quiet right either  :-\


----------



## sober_ruski

well, we know it is between 59 and 88 and is not a 62. 

So that link covers the only other thing that was in that time frame.


----------



## McG

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> well, we know it is between 59 and 88 and is not a 62.


Do we?





			
				ironduke57 said:
			
		

> BetweenType 59 and 88?->No.



Looks as though it is fitted with 4 of some sort of ready to fire tube launched ATGM.  Possibly to make up for short comings of a 100 mm or 105 mm main gun?


----------



## sober_ruski

Gah. I have failed reading comprehension 101. It says no  :-[

Well, everything (or almost?) up to 88 had those 'small' guns . 88a and 88b had improved 'small' guns.


----------



## ironduke57

Type 69 III?->No.
Type 79?->No.
between 59 and 88 and is not a 62?->Where did I say that?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## sober_ruski

as i said, i failed reading comprehension 101  :-[


----------



## ironduke57

Should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## stegner

Sure you have stumped us.


----------



## ironduke57

Okay. It is one of the prototype´s of the failed "Type 122" MBT project.

Free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## sober_ruski

yay.


----------



## McG

Troyanov super- heavy tank


----------



## vonGarvin

Dang it, I was too slow!


----------



## ironduke57

To be exact: Ob'yekt 279. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> To be exact: Ob'yekt 279.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57


Or, in cyrillic:
Объект 279

;D
Regards


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Okay. It is one of the prototype´s of the failed "Type 122" MBT project.


Interesting thing.  Not much information on it, but it sounds like it may have been an attempt to get a medium tank with the firepower of a heavy ... plus integrate a lot of new technology.  I found a Wikipedia claim that "after the Korean War, China had attempted to reverse-engineer the IS-2/IS-3 as Type 122 medium tank."  I strongly doubt this given that the Type 122 appears to be a medium/main battle tank and not a heavy tank (which the IS-2 was).  I also find it interesting that there is no suggestion of this at the site referenced by Wikipedia: http://www.geocities.com/desperado6_sp3/Type122.html


> Generally very little is known about this tank.  Alegedly it was develoed from a damaged soviet T-62 captured in the Sino-Soviet Conflict.  As the story goes too many 'improvements' were made to the T-62 design in the reverse engineering process and the tank was a miserable failure.  A few noticeable differences from the T-62 include the twin 12.7mm Type 54 AAMGs, the faired over sponsons, ubiquitous stamped red star fenders, and larger gun.  Of the only two pics I have seen of this tank, each has a different gun.  My guess is one is with the original 115mm gun and the other an 'improved' 122mm D-25T gun derived from supplied IS-2m tanks with new muzzle brakes.


I can find posts on a few other bulletin boards supporting the idea that the Type 122 was a development of captured T-62.  However, it appears to me that it may have been a hybriding of T-55/Type 59 with developments of the T-62 (odd thought given that the T-62 was directly evolved from the T-55).  The road wheel layout of the Type 122 is that of a T-54/55 or a Type 59/69.  Note the space after the first road wheel which is not found on a T-62.  The turret shape reminds me more of a T-62 but some features (such as the ports either side of the main gun) still retain the T-55 look.



			
				MCG said:
			
		

> Looks as though it is fitted with 4 of some sort of ready to fire tube launched ATGM.  Possibly to make up for short comings of a 100 mm or 105 mm main gun?


looking at it now, those four tubes look smaller than the main gun.  If it is a 120 mm gun of a T10, then I'd suspect the tubes to be fore 107 mm rockets allowing a Tank Pl or Coy to launch a whirlwind barrage just before (or while) crossing the LOD.

... I can't find any reliable ref on this vehicle though.  Is there one?


----------



## sober_ruski

Dang. And i thought it was a curve ball  :-[

with Cyrillic and all, ironduke gets it


----------



## ironduke57

@MCG Here is the page from which the pic came I used:
- http://china-defense.blogspot.com/2005_02_01_china-defense_archive.html (Scroll a bit down.)

It is also listed at JED with pics of some of the other prototype´s for this project:
- http://www.jedsite.info/tanks-tango/tango-type/type-122_series/type122-series.html#1222

@sober_ruski 
The most unusual vehicle´s are mostly quite easy, because when you have seen them once you will remember them easily. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As I just had a round, I give it free.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

... and let's get this rolling again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Great War vintage?


----------



## McG

Can't be giving out those kinds of hints this early.  Wouldn't be fair to those who know.


----------



## larry Strong

"Goliath" (Sd.Kfz.302/303a/303b). And I have a piccie this time.


----------



## Richie

You've got the scale of the thing all wrong. 

'Doodlebugs' (known as 'Goliath' in Germany) - remote controlled tanks, loaded with high explosives.


----------



## Richie

Missed it by 36 seconds!  :crybaby:


----------



## McG

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> "Goliath"


Yes.  The floor is your's


----------



## larry Strong

I am looking for the "Red" hull, and no it's not a "Panther"


----------



## BernDawg

First blush... M-10 Tank Destroyer


----------



## larry Strong

No...it's German


----------



## BernDawg

"Daimler-Benz "T-34 type" proposal".  The Govt went with the MAN design for the Panther as it was not so much a direct copy of the T-34 and the Daimler never went past the proto models produced and I'm guessing that this is one of them found in a factory yard somewhere in Germany in early - mid 1945.


----------



## larry Strong

Yes what was the proper prototype number?


----------



## McG

VK3002


----------



## larry Strong

Correct. Its was only hull... pic taken post-war of the Daimler-Panther project!


----------



## McG

BernDawg, 
You got the important details, the floor is yours.


----------



## BernDawg

Cheers.  Lets give this a shot.


----------



## Richie

The German Treffas-Wagen produced by Bremen Hansa-Lloyd Works in 1917, which had huge wheels, heavy guns, weighed 18 tons, and needed a crew of four to operate.


----------



## BernDawg

Wow that took a long time...... (insert sarcasm smiley here)
The floor, kind sir, is yours.


----------



## Richie

Thank you, BernDawg! I love a good mystery!   ;D

Let's try this one. If you can give me the make of tank that's great, if you can give me the conflict that this particular vehicle was involved in, even better!


----------



## stegner

Polish?


----------



## Richie

stegner said:
			
		

> Polish?



No sir...


----------



## Blackadder1916

Vickers-Armstrong Six-ton tank (or possibly a captured Soviet T-26, it's from the same design) in Finnish service either during the Winter War or more likely during the Continuation War.


----------



## Richie

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Vickers-Armstrong Six-ton tank (or possibly a captured Soviet T-26, it's from the same design) in Finnish service either during the Winter War or more likely during the Continuation War.



Yep, Vickers-Armstrong Six-ton. It was used during both the 1940 invasion of Finland and the Continuation War. Finland bought thirty of these tanks but only about ten were ready when the Red Army attacked.

You have the floor!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.


----------



## McG

SIBMAS AFSV with CM 90 turret


----------



## Blackadder1916

Confirmed.  Next?


----------



## McG

It's metal, it moves, what is it?


----------



## ArmyRick

Black Knight armed robotic vehicle


----------



## McG

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Black Knight armed robotic vehicle


That is correct.

This "Unmanned Combat Vehicle," being developed for the US Army by BAE Systems, is actually just a 9.5 ton robot tank.  Well, it's not exactly a tank ... the thing isn't even the size of Bradley Fighting Vehicle, let alone an Abrams and the 30 mm cannon is apparently not even real (yet).  However, it is unmanned. It's controlled  by a guy inside a Bradley but also has the ability to operate on it's own for navigation (but how well it does this I don't know).  It also use many Bradley components.

You are up.


----------



## McG

Another easy one to get things rolling again.  You have to get both of these:


----------



## stegner

A Sherman and a Patton?


----------



## McG

stegner said:
			
		

> A Sherman and a Patton?


Technically, no.  However, you are very very close.


----------



## time expired

Sherman and an M47, forrunner to M48 Patton?.
                          Regards


----------



## McG

time expired said:
			
		

> Sherman and an M47, forrunner to M48 Patton?.
> Regards


No.  Still just as close.


----------



## larry Strong

time expired said:
			
		

> Sherman and an *M47*, forrunner to M48 Patton?.
> Regards



One production series earlier yet. And for the record it's an M4E8 Sherman


----------



## McG

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> One production series earlier yet. And for the record it's an M4E8 Sherman


I'm going to need a name to say yes or no.


----------



## larry Strong

That was not an answer ...twas just a hint


----------



## geo

MCG said:
			
		

> I'm going to need a name to say yes or no.



Firefly!


----------



## McG

geo said:
			
		

> Firefly!


no.


----------



## stegner

Sherman and a M26 Pershing?


----------



## McG

stegner said:
			
		

> Sherman and a M26 Pershing?


Correct.

The M26 Pershing Medium/Heavy Tank was developed at the end of WW II and actually saw combat against the Germans, then again later in Korea  The M26 marked the start of line of development which ended with the M60.

The M46 Patton was an improved M26 Pershing tank (primarily engine & main gun) and one of the U.S army's principal main battle tanks  in service from 1949 to the mid 1950s. The M46 tank was designed to replace the previous M26 Pershings and M4 Shermans.


----------



## stegner

I guess it's my turn.

What is this mystery tank


----------



## 211RadOp

Japanese type 90


----------



## stegner

> Japanese type 90



Yes indeed.


----------



## 211RadOp

You forgot to change the name of the photo  

Next.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Italian Breda Model 35, 20mm cannon, mounted on a Chevrolet 2 ton truck.


----------



## 211RadOp

Next


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Let's try this.


----------



## McG

US Panther remote mine clearing tank based on an M60 hull.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Go


----------



## McG

have at 'er


----------



## geo

modern day re-enactment model of a Tiger 1


----------



## vonGarvin

T-34 "pimped out" to look like a Panzerkampfwagen VI E


Also has the unit insignia of the 1st SS Panzer Division


----------



## McG

geo said:
			
		

> modern day re-enactment model of a Tiger 1


More detail required.



			
				Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> T-34 "pimped out" to look like a Panzerkampfwagen VI E
> 
> 
> Also has the unit insignia of the 1st SS Panzer Division


Wrong tank underneath.


----------



## vonGarvin

MCG said:
			
		

> Wrong tank underneath.


SU-76?


----------



## McG

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> SU-76?


no.


----------



## vonGarvin

Just realised the lack of road wheel (5 on this, vice 6 for SU-76)

My last guess, though I know it's wrong:
T-55?


----------



## McG

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> My last guess, though I know it's wrong:
> T-55?


It is in fact correct.  In the Tiger picture, you can even see the space after the first road wheel.
Lots of work was done to that vehicle to hide its identity.

The Tiger in "Saving Private Ryan" is a T34 this is in Duxford museum though not in good condition there where other T34's built and used in films the Russians built many for documentaries many years ago some sauces say as many as 50.  The Tiger in "Band of Brothers" is a T55 as is the Jagdpanther.


----------



## vonGarvin

OMFG!  I got it?  Holy snapping!  I thought that the tracks were all wrong, though the space between the front wheels is what tipped me off.

OK, Tank Photo coming up (I wasn't really prepared, so gimme a few minutes) 

GIGGIDY!


----------



## vonGarvin

OK, here you go:
EDIT
OK, here we go


----------



## Armymedic

looks like a Panther prototype


----------



## vonGarvin

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> looks like a Panther prototype


Nope, but correct country and era.


----------



## NavyShooter

Well, 

It looks like a Panther II, with a Schmalturm perhaps?

Still looking.

NS


----------



## vonGarvin

I've never heard of the Panther II.  I'll make sure that "Panther II" was an unofficial nickname.

Hint: it was a prototype, but wasn't fielded.

(Answer re: Panther II: nope, not it)


----------



## Old Sweat

Wild stab because the two vehicles had a superficial resemblance, a Mk IV.


----------



## vonGarvin

Not a Mark IV.  
It was developed about the same time as the panther, but not for the same role (hence some similarities in design, such as the sloping frontal armour)


----------



## McG

Mixed vehicle comprised of ausf G chassis, kwk 42 normal gun and schmalturm.


----------



## vonGarvin

Line diagram of this vehicle, from the port side.
("Funky" antennae on the back should provide some clue to its intended role, at least)


----------



## vonGarvin

MCG said:
			
		

> Mixed vehicle comprised of ausf G chassis, kwk 42 normal gun and schmalturm.


Nope.  Not a Panther turret of any type, shape or form.  Only similar in design as much as the Mk III, Mk IV and Mk IV E are similar (in that they are all sort of boxy, etc, similar lineage), or as much as the Mk V and Mk VB are "similar".


----------



## DONT_PANIC

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Line diagram of this vehicle, from the port side.
> ("Funky" antennae on the back should provide some clue to its intended role, at least)



Armoured Leaf-raker?


----------



## vonGarvin

DONT_PANIC said:
			
		

> Armoured Leaf-raker?


Hot Dog!  We have a wiener!

(j/k)

Nope.  IIRC, those antennae are for long-range use.


----------



## Blackadder1916

VK1602 Leopard


----------



## McG

VK1602 Leopard Recce Tank - http://www.achtungpanzer.com/leo.htm#1602


Edit: ... I see I am too late.


----------



## vonGarvin

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> VK1602 Leopard


Correct!  (or, "Richtig!")


> Since 1941, plans were made for the development of a new reconnaisance tank based on PzKpfw II Ausf J (VK 1601). In March of 1942, MIAG and Daimler-Benz received orders to build a fast (medium/heavy) reconnaisance tank, designed to operate under heavy combat conditions - Gefechtsaufklarung. MIAG was to construct the chassis, while Daimler-Benz was construct the turret. Both were to be designed and ready for production by October of 1942.The main purpose of this vehicle was to be at HQ tank platoons in Panzer units.
> 
> Two versions were proposed, "Leopard (leicht)" lightly armored fast version (18ton) and "Leopard (schwer)" heavily armored one (26ton). The light version was quickly dropped in the Summer of 1942, in favour of the heavier one.Design of VK 1602, named Leopard was based on the development of previous projects such as PzKpfw II Ausf J (VK 1601) and PzKpfw II Ausf M (VK 1301). Its hull was similar to that of PzKpfw II Ausf J (VK 1601), but was largely influenced by PzKpfw V Panther, which was still being developed at the time. Its suspension was made up of interleaved road wheels similar to PzKpfw II Ausf L - Luchs. It was planned that Leopard would eventually replace lighter (leichter) PanzerSpahwagen II Ausf L Luchs - Sd.Kfz.123 (VK 1303).Mock-up was ready in May/June of 1942 and first prototype was to be finished by the September 1st of 1942. Full scale production was to start in April of 1943.
> 
> Leopard's armament consisted of 50mm KwK 39/1 L/60 and 7.92mm MG34/42 in newly designed small turret. It was also planned to use 75mm KwK 41 gun. VK 1602's was heavily armored and had well sloped frontal armor (influenced by Panther). Leopard was to be powered by Maybach HL157P engine with total power 550hp which allowed VK 1602 to travel at maximum speed of 50-60km/h. In order to improve its cross-country ability, 350mm wide tracks were used. It was to be operated by the crew of four men. "Panzerprogramm 41" made provisions to build 339 Leopards (105 by December 1943 and further 150 by mid 1944). The start of production was previously planned for April of 1943, but the entire production was cancelled in January of 1943, when the first prototype was still incomplete. The reason for cancellation was its heavy weight and lack of heavy armament which made the vehicle vulnerable to enemy tanks. Also the fact of Leopard being similar to Panther pointed out that reconnaissance Panther can be developed and produced at lower cost.
> 
> This concept was continued in the Daimler-Benz's design of improved VK 2801, but this was never completed and entire program was cancelled on May 8th of 1944. The vehicle was to be powered by Maybach HL230 (700hp) but Daimler-Benz engines were considered as well. Finally, the task of combat reconnaisance was taken by PzKpfw V Panther and PzKpfw IV.Eventually, Leopard's turret with its armament was later utilized on the heavy armored car Sd.Kfz.234/2 Puma. Rheinmetall also planned to utilize Leopard's chassis as base for 105mm leFH howitzer carrier, designated Waffentrager Leopard and Sturmgeschuetz auf Leopard (L/70) assault gun/tank destroyer armed with Panther's main gun - 75mm KwK L/70, but only wooden mock-ups were made. There was similar project to use Leopard as a base for Flakpanzer armed with either 20mm Flakvierling or 37mm Flak 36 gun but it was never realized.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Now, let's try this.


----------



## tango22a

M22 Locust


----------



## Armymedic

looks like a version between the Stuart and Sherman tanks.

If its not the M22, then its the M5


----------



## Blackadder1916

tango22a said:
			
		

> M22 Locust



Close enough.  Photo was actually of a T9E1, but that developed into the M22.  



> The original specification for an air-transportable light tank was issued in May of 1941, with a target weight of eight tons. Three companies were invited to submit designs, Christie, GMC and Marmon-Herrington. The Marmon Herrington design was selected for production with the designation T9. After the first vehicles were delivered in late 1941, it was found to be too heavy, and a number of alterations were made, such as making the main turret removable, and removing the gun stabilization and power traverse systems. The resulting vehicle was designated T9E1.
> 
> The resulting vehicle could be airlifted only by the C-54 Skymaster, and only with turret removed and placed inside the fuselage and the tank hull suspended below the wing. As the British had the Hamilcar glider which was big enough to carry the M22 ready for battle, they took over the vehicles. Of 1,900 Locusts ordered, only 830 were delivered.
> 
> In a number of vehicles guns were fitted with a Littlejohn adaptor, which produced higher muzzle velocity.
> 
> The British 6th Airborne Division used the M22 in March 1945 crossing the Rhine in Operation Varsity. After the war some Locusts were given to Egypt and were employed there until 1956, including in the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. Some tanks were captured by the Israel Defense Forces . Three of those were adopted by the IDF; all were retired by 1952.



You're next.


----------



## tango22a

Sorry Gentlemen, but I haven't any pix worth posting. Would somebody else plase take over

Thanks,

tango22a


----------



## Armymedic

I like ambulances...

a hint...its modern day


----------



## McG

Looks like a Piranha I or II 6x6, but the wheel configuration is wrong for those generations.  Therefore, Pandur from Steyr-Daimler-Puch


----------



## Armymedic

wrong country.

edit- Ach, I'll give to you. 

They are licensed to too many other countries. The Amb version is exactly the same in Austria as it is in this NATO country that uses them.


----------



## McG

Pandur from AV Technology International (a General Dynamics company) in Michigan.


----------



## McG

Colour scheme in your's is Slovenia


----------



## McG

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> edit- Ach, I'll give to you.


Then let's move on to this:


----------



## Armymedic

Correct on the country. They call it the Valuk.

yours,
A T34 turret on a T55 chassis...

hmm?


----------



## McG

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> yours,
> A T34 turret on a T55 chassis...


Nope.


----------



## tango22a

T44 Russian tank between T34/85 and T54


----------



## McG

tango22a said:
			
		

> T44


That is correct.  Your turn.

The T-44 was an evolution of the T-34 and direct parent of the T-54.  Besides torsion bar suspension and perpendicular engine layout there were some other technical inventions applied.  The revolutionary design of the T-44 has defined the whole Soviet tank development for the next several decades.  The height of the engine compartment was lowered by relocating the air-filter. By the way, the V-44 engine was equipped with an improved fuel system thus it's power was increased from 500 to 520 h.p.  Besides this, the tank had an improved cooling system, a new 5-speed gearbox and side clutches taken from the T-34. It had a new turret fitted with the ZIS-S-53 gun. The turret was relocated from the front to the center of vehicle, making shooting more accurate. The frontal armor was increased to 120 mm.  To increase the strength of the hull's frontal armor (glacis), the driver's hatch was relocated from the frontal plate to the roof and the bow machine-gun was completely removed. The T-44-85 prototype had a distance between the first and the second road wheel, on production T-44's between the second and the third road wheel. 

In 1944, the tank successfully passed all trials and was accepted for service.  However, it never saw combat in WW II because the Soviet Army was unready to accept a new tank & the risks to supporting it.  In 1945, a new turret was developed to accept a 100 mm D-10T gun. Over the loader's hatch a 12.7 mm DShK AAMG was installed. The sides and chassis of the T-44 were protected with 6 mm anti-HEAT skirts.

In 1946, after the introduction of the T-54, which was the direct descendant, the further development of the T-44 was canceled. It was in mass production until 1947 & modernized/upgraded versions of the tank remained in Soviet service until the 1970's.


----------



## tango22a

MCG and others:

Maybe I should stay off this topic as I don't have any pix to post. Would some other kind soul please take over?

Thanks,

tango22a


----------



## McG

tango22a said:
			
		

> Maybe I should stay off this topic as I don't have any pix to post. Would some other kind soul please take over?


No worries, someone will always find a next picture if you cannot.  Lets try this:


----------



## tango22a

Looks like a swedish 5"or 6" Gun turret mounted on a MLRS chassis.


----------



## tango22a

Possibly a replacement fof theBandkanone 155mm SPG on an S-Tank chassis.


----------



## McG

tango22a said:
			
		

> Possibly a replacement fof theBandkanone 155mm SPG on an S-Tank chassis.


It could be a replacement, but only if Sweden decides to go shopping in another country.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Artillery Gun Module (AGM)

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/artillery/


----------



## McG

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> Artillery Gun Module (AGM)


Yes.

Krauss-Maffei Wegmann's Artillery Gun Module (AGM) is an air-transportable, medium-weight, turreted self-propelled howitzer based on the proven technology of the PzH 2000 SP howitzer in service with the German Army.  The gun module can be fitted on a tracked or wheeled chassis. The intention is to integrate the gun module into available in-service chassis for the customer country and to set up co-production arrangements with the local in-country chassis producer to provide a cost effective and medium weight indirect fire support platform.  The picture is the proof-of-principle demonstrator that has been built with a 52-calibre gun mounted on an MLRS tracked chassis.


----------



## evil drunken-fool




----------



## 241

RM70?


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Yup, that picture is straight off wikipedia.  ;D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RM-70

Your turn.


----------



## 241

OK, here's one, I will see if I can find a better photo of it as I am at work and have nothing else here.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Japanese Kato artillery tractor


----------



## 241

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Japanese Kato artillery tractor



That would be the one.  Your up.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here ya go!


----------



## Blackadder1916

ahh, MCG, you wisely reconsidered and withdrew.  Not Turkish.


----------



## McG

It is not the Panhard VBL scout either ... but the front windows would match


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> It is *not the Panhard VBL* scout either ... but the front windows would match



Again a correct deduction!


----------



## McG

The VBR is a little closer, but that is not it either.

It is the Japanese Light Armoured Combat Vehicle


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> It is the Japanese Light Armoured Combat Vehicle



Bingo!  I had to edit the photo of the JGSDF veh in Iraq.  The red meatballs on the door would have made it too easy.  Also known as the Komatsu LAV or "Keisouku Kidosuya".


----------



## McG

Here's a fun one:


----------



## tango22a

TOG (The Old Gang) Designed by the group that designed the first UK tans in WWI...circa 1939-1949


----------



## tango22a

Looks like turret from a later Valentine with a six-pounder. I think this vehicle influenced the design of the Churchill Infantry Tank.


tango22a


----------



## McG

no & no.


----------



## chanman

The tank from Indiana Jones and the Holy Grail?

It looks almost like a Char B1, but alas, the driver's position on that isn't centered, doesn't have the sponsons, and the pictures show the lack of a hull gun, while the way the tracks slope down in front doesn't seem to match any of the British tanks


----------



## evil drunken-fool

The German villain uses a vehicle based on the Mark VIII in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade. This was constructed for the film using a tracked excavator. The main external difference was that a turret was added.  Even though you got the name of the movie wrong, I'd give it to you. I am not sure if it is exactly based on the Mark VIII either, but its from that family of tanks.


----------



## chanman

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> The German villain uses a vehicle based on the Mark VIII in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade. This was constructed for the film using a tracked excavator. The main external difference was that a turret was added.  Even though you got the name of the movie wrong, I'd give it to you. I am not sure if it is exactly based on the Mark VIII either, but its from that family of tanks.



Damn it, wrote down the wrong title.  I found this clip of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRf4fn2luXg

I'll let the OP decide who gets it though.


----------



## McG

chanman said:
			
		

> The tank from Indiana Jones a ...


That will do.  The floor is for you.
The tank in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade was based on the Mk VIII "International" as can be seen by comparison of some of the finer details.  I suspect the turret was added so that it would be more identifiable as a tank to modern movie viewers.


----------



## chanman

I hope this hasn't been done yet, but the search function seems to be a little wonky.

I'll be out all day, but I'm confident you'll all be able to reach a consensus.

And if it's been done, well, dangit, I guess I'll need to search harder next time.


----------



## McG

We've seen another vehicle from that country's military recently.


----------



## Blackadder1916

And what country would that be?


----------



## McG

I think it is surrounded by water somewhere.


----------



## stegner

JGSDF IFV Type 89


----------



## geo

stegner said:
			
		

> JGSDF IFV Type 89



(Psst... forgot to rename the pic before posting :tsktsk:


----------



## McG

geo said:
			
		

> (Psst... forgot to rename the pic before posting :tsktsk:


It was renamed.  You looked at the answer.  Go look at post #162.


----------



## chanman

Righto, gotta pick something harder next time, so who's next?  Blackadder or MCG?


----------



## stegner

> JGSDF IFV Type 89



I knew it was the Type 89 because I am the one who posted the JGSDF Type 90 tank just a short while ago.   I also forgot to rename it.  :-[ This might sound dumb but who does one attach a file correctly?  ???


----------



## McG

chanman said:
			
		

> Blackadder or MCG?


It is not I.  I only hinted & did not name it.


----------



## Blackadder1916

I would have yielded but I've got one that may be interesting.


----------



## McG

It looks like seperate forward & rear tracks.  Is it articulated?


----------



## Blackadder1916

No and no.


----------



## larry Strong

Panther mocked up to look like a M10, for the Ardennes offensive?


----------



## McG

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Panther mocked up to look like a M10, for the Ardennes offensive?


I think you've got it.
http://www.lonesentry.com/articles/ttt07/panther-tank-disguise-m10.html


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Panther mocked up to look like a M10, for the Ardennes offensive?



You got it.


----------



## Koenigsegg

That's what I was thinking too.
From the placement of the exhaust and the hatch on the back of the turrent, along with the shape and look of the tracks...those tracks certainly are german.


----------



## larry Strong

OK here's one, gonna go walk the dog. I imagine you should have it figured out by then.


----------



## McG

MBT-70


----------



## armyvern

I hope it's a really quick walk!!


----------



## larry Strong

Not quick enough obviously. We almost need a list of what has been shown....

http://www.battletanks.com/mbt70.htm

The floor is yours


----------



## McG

lets try this one:


----------



## stegner

I want to say a M4 turret on a stretched chassis.  Is this some modification of the Soviiet KV-1?


----------



## McG

stegner said:
			
		

> I want to say a M4 turret on a stretched chassis.  Is this some modification of the Soviiet KV-1?


No & no.


----------



## chanman

Is it a Neubaufahrzeuge V or VI?


----------



## larry Strong

Uniform on the tankie appears to be American.


----------



## McG

chanman said:
			
		

> Is it a Neubaufahrzeuge V or VI?


Nope.



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Uniform on the tankie appears to be American.


You might be on to something!


----------



## tango22a

M6 American heavy tank


----------



## McG

tango22a said:
			
		

> M6 American heavy tank


That is correct.  For those looking close into my picture, they would have seen "M6" written on the side of the tank itself 

Although the M6 was standardized, the US Armored Force considered the heavy tank M6 unsatisfactory due to its size, weight, the awkward crew positions and the thought that a heavy tank needed better armament than the 3" M7 gun.  The US Armored Force also was unhappy about the fact that the only way to cover the sides and rear of the vehicle with a machine gun involved the tank commander unbuttoning and it was recommended to replace the 37mm gun with a coaxial machine gun, but the Army lost interest in the tank before this could happen. None of the M6 series saw action in World War II as it was judged that the M4 Sherman had developed adaquately to meet the Army's needs and at a much lower cost.

More here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M6_Heavy_Tank


----------



## tango22a

MCG please carry on

Thanks,

tango22a


----------



## McG

Then let's try this:


----------



## geo

Nice couple of "prangs" on the back... your driving skills ?  >


----------



## Jammer

1/2 points for the M-48 upper hull?


----------



## McG

Jammer said:
			
		

> 1/2 points for the M-48 upper hull?


Nope.


----------



## Jammer

Any other photos from different angles?


----------



## McG

Jammer said:
			
		

> Any other photos from different angles?


----------



## larry Strong

T62 chassis with an M48 turret??? Buildings in the back ground look to be in the Balkans.


----------



## Jammer

Was this a production or prototype?


----------



## Blackadder1916

T95E8.  This particular vehicle is hull serial number 5.  Not sitting in the Balkans, but in West Virginia.

(unable to post the next veh for a while, so I yield my turn)


----------



## McG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> T95E8.  This particular vehicle is hull serial number 5.  Not sitting in the Balkans, but in West Virginia.


That is correct.

The T95 series were American prototype tanks from the mid-1950s and early 1960s. The vehicles incorporated many high-tech features that appeared in later tanks. Among these innovations was siliceous-cored armor, a precursor of modern composite armors. The T95 also featured the T53 OPTAR rangefinder, which used an intense beam of light to calculate range. Various T95s were armed with guns ranging in caliber from 90mm to 120mm. There was much expected of the T95 program when it was initiated, but slow progress dogged the development process. It was finally decided that the T95 would not offer an appreciable benefit over an upgunned and re-engined M48A2 Patton, so the T95 was cancelled in favor of what eventually became the M60. Much was learned from the T95, however, and the pilot tanks were used for further component testing after the cancellation of the program. T95s took part in experiments with hydropneumatic suspensions, engines, and combination gun/missile launchers, with this experience directly influencing the M60A2 and MBT70 projects.

More here:  http://www.jedsite.info/tanks-tango/tango-numbers-us/t095_series/t95-series.html


----------



## McG

and now for something completely different:


----------



## armyvern

MCG said:
			
		

> and now for something completely different:



Aaaahhhh.  

Other than that, I haven't a clue.  :-\


----------



## chanman

MCG said:
			
		

> and now for something completely different:



TOS-1  Russian thermobaric MLRS







http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/russia/tos-1.htm


----------



## McG

chanman said:
			
		

> TOS-1


Yes.  TOS-1 Buratino.  First employed operationally (apparently) in Afghanistan and then again later in Chechnya.


----------



## tango22a

Chinese 130mm type 70 SPR/L


----------



## tango22a

RATS!! ... foiled again


----------



## chanman

Something else from that general part of the world.


----------



## stegner

T-80U


----------



## stegner

Sorry it is a Ukrainian T-84 developed from the T-80.


----------



## chanman

stegner said:
			
		

> T-80U



Nop



			
				stegner said:
			
		

> Sorry it is a Ukrainian T-84 developed from the T-80.



Closer, but still no cigar.

Right country though.


----------



## stegner

T-84-120 Yatagan or T-84UD Oplot Main Battle Tank?  

The Yatagan is below:


----------



## chanman

Not yet.

Not that this likely helps much, but this vehicle is, as far as I can find, still in prototype form only.


----------



## stegner

The Yatagan is a prototype.  It is also known as the KERN2-120 (is that the name you are looking for?)  The Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau doesn't have any tank prototypes other than the Yatagan on the books so I think I am ready to give up.


----------



## McG

stegner,
You've got more than one type of tank in your picture.

The triple diver viewing block is the T-80/84  while the single diver viewing block (as on the second tank& the what is it pic) is T-72AG.  If it is a prototype, it may be T-72 -120


----------



## evil drunken-fool

I retract my statement!


----------



## McG




----------



## stegner

MCG I think you got it it is a T-72AG.  An upgrade option offered by Kharkiv Morozov for existing T-72 stocks.  The T-72AG does incorporate key components of the Oplot/T-80UD main battle though-which was throwing me off.  But your observation of the single drive viewing block is something I missed and is the key to solving this intriguing riddle.


----------



## McG

I'm leaning more to the T-72-120 (my picture above)  as the turret accessories & barrel are more alike.


----------



## chanman

Getting much closer.  However, still not there yet.

Hint: Count the roadwheels


----------



## McG

T-64 (though it has the same number of wheels as previous tanks & spacing is not visible in your picture)


----------



## stegner

I also retract my post.  Yikes.


----------



## McG

Found it.  BMT-72


----------



## McG

The BMT-72 is based on the T-72 MBT and is actually a comprehensive transformation.  The unique compact design of the Ukrainian-developed tank diesel engines made it possible not only to considerably increase the power capabilities of the vehicle, but also to introduce into the vehicle design a troop compartment.  The troop compartment is located between the fighting compartment and the power pack compartment. In the troop compartment roof there are hatches that allow the troops to get in or dismount the vehicle.  The BMT-72 power pack is based on that of the T-84 MBT.


----------



## stegner

YAY! :cheers:


----------



## chanman

MCG said:
			
		

> Found it.  BMT-72



You got it!

I was about to post up a second picture.

http://www.morozov.com.ua/eng/body/bmt72.php?page=def5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgJPU5DltmM

A hybrid MBT/IFV based on the T-72 and using the T-84's powerpack.  Similar idea to the (also Ukrainian) BTMP-84 which is based on the T-80/T-84 instead.

http://www.morozov.com.ua/eng/body/btmp.php


Off Topic, but any thoughts on how good or bad an idea this is?


----------



## geo

I have a problem with an AFV with infantrymen/grenadiers having to clamber in and out through the cieling mounted hatches.  Remember well enough trying to clamber out of the Crew commander's hatch of our trusty M113/TLAVs t'was a real pain....


----------



## McG

and on to the next event


----------



## ironduke57

Chinese Type 70-1

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Chinese Type 70-1


Close, but no.


----------



## ironduke57

I am quite sure that it is the Type 70-1. Type 54-1 has only 4 roadwheels as its base the Type 63 APC.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

I agree.  Type 70 (aka WZ302) http://www.sinodefence.com/army/artillery/type70sp_122mm.asp


(edited to add) or were you looking for Type 70-2 as it is identified on jed.


----------



## larry Strong

Type 63 Tracked APC

The PLA has developed a number of variants based on the Type 63, including the YW701 armoured command post and YW750 armoured ambulance. Additionally, the PLA has experimented to marry the vehicle with various artillery systems to provide self-propelled (SP) artillery weapon systems. The first attempt is the Type 70 122mm SP howitzer developed from the towed Type 54-1 122mm howitzer. The design was proved to be not entirely successful and only a small number (~200) was ever built. Another example is the Type 70 19-tube 130mm SP multiple rocket launcher (MRL), which was seen in action during the 1979 Sino-Vietnam border conflict.


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> I am quite sure that it is the Type 70-1.


It would seem you are correct that road wheels match the YW 534 .  However, the shape of the hull is (particularly the bluntness of the glacius) is YW 531.

It would seem that depending on your source, this vehicle in my picture is alternately labeled ...
Type 54: http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/type-54-sph.htm or
Type 70: http://www.jedsite.info/fulltrack-tango/tango-type/type-85_series/type-70-2/type702-intro.html

Jane's confirms that even Type 70 is built on YW 531: _The first model (WZ 302 or Type 70) was based on the chassis of the Type B531 and still fitted with only four road wheels. The WZ 302A (also known as the Type 70-1) and the WZ 302B (also known as Type 70-2) have the longer chassis of the YW 531H but with the old diesel engine and with the commander's position front right. The WZ designator indicates that this was only built for the PLA._

Of note, Jane's does not have an article on the type 54-1 SPH, but at a few points within the Type 70 SPH article it describes it as "type 54-1" and at one pont mentions the "Type 54-1/Type 70-1."  There is also mention of a Type 70-2.  Both the -1 and -2 variants are described as being based on the YW 531H.

This leads me to believe that, despite mention of the Type 54 SPH on FAS & Jed, that Type 54 SPH is Type 70 SPH with the name of the gun (Type 54-1) mistakenly used as the name of the system.

ironduke57,
You are up.


----------



## ironduke57

What´s this? ;D






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

RBV BG
Really Big Vehicle Big Gun


----------



## McG

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-719842.html#msg719842


----------



## geo

Huh ???
Are we into reruns ?


----------



## BernDawg

Well it is summer after all.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

geo said:
			
		

> Huh ???
> Are we into reruns ?



Yeah, well that one was done 3 days ago.

If you guys want. I don't mind going through and making a list of what has been done already.


----------



## McG

We've had more than a few repeats.  It happens.



			
				Steel Horse said:
			
		

> If you guys want. I don't mind going through and making a list of what has been done already.


If you really want to be keen, you could build it all into a vehicle recognition database(ish) in the Army.ca wiki.


... btw, nobody has identified the vehicle so far this time around.


----------



## ironduke57

Guy´s first look, then think, then post. That is NOT the AGM. Why you think I posted the ;D behind it? I don´t make it so easy (normally). 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Guy´s first look, then think, then post. That is NOT the AGM. Why you think I posted the ;D behind it? I don´t make it so easy (normally).


It is AGM but on a platform other that MLRS.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Prototype for KMW & GD's "Donar"?

http://www.deagel.com/Self-Propelled-Howitzers/DONAR_a002173001.aspx


----------



## ironduke57

@MCG Well this combination has it´s own name.

@Blackadder1916 Right. I had hoped that it was too new to be widely known.

- http://www.kmweg.com/gb/pressenews_detail.php?id=112

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

This one wasn't announced yesterday, but let's try it anyway.


----------



## geo

Oik... with those slits and the bolt on armour, looks like something out of South Africa or Rhodesia


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> . . .  looks like something out of South Africa or Rhodesia



No.


----------



## exspy

Looks like the barrel of a .55 calibre Boys anti-tank rifle coming out of the top front aperture.

Was this an allied forces vehicle knocked together locally in the western desert campaign?  I'm thinking of the Free French.

Dan.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Yes, it probably is a Boys.  No, it is not the western desert or Free French.

(edited to add view of the production line)


----------



## larry Strong

Early Isreali home brewed?


----------



## tango22a

Bedford 3ton 4X4 with improvised armour plate circa 1940 . Used to replace Englih armour lost in Dunkirk evacuation


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Early Isreali home brewed?


Not Israeli.



			
				tango22a said:
			
		

> Bedford 3ton 4X4 . . .


Getting closer.


----------



## tango22a

ONE ton truck converted to improvised APC in England just after Dunkirk.


----------



## Blackadder1916

tango22a said:
			
		

> ONE ton truck converted to improvised . . .



While a number of trucks of various makes and sizes were improvised as "armoured" vehicles early in the war, this veh was of a specific type and besides it's commonly used name also had an army nomenclature that referred only to that specific veh.  Over 900 were produced.


----------



## NavyShooter

Bedford OXA armoured vehicle

http://www.speedace.info/automotive_directory/bedford.htm


----------



## NavyShooter

Someone else take a turn....I'm busy packing to go to Gagetown, so I'm not able to dig out a pic for now.

NS


----------



## Blackadder1916

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Bedford OXA armoured vehicle
> 
> http://www.speedace.info/automotive_directory/bedford.htm



You got it.  Official nomenclature appears to be Lorry, 30cwt, Anti-tank.  A nickname for this vehicle may have been  "meat safe".



> The Bedford OXA was a British improvised armoured vehicle built during World War II by mounting an armoured body onto a Bedford OXD 1.5 ton truck chassis. 948 units were built in 1940-1941. The vehicle was used by British Home Guard units until 1942.



This from a thread on another forum provides additional information.
http://www.mapleleafup.org/forums/showthread.php?t=208


> I have at last found the articles I was looking for regarding the 30cwt Bedford OXA anti-tank truck.
> Source: Classic Military Vehicle March and June 2002 and Allocation by Central Census of B Vehicle WD numbers Central Ordnance Depot Chilwell, Data book of wheeled vehicles Army Transport 1939 -1945
> 
> 950 units produced in two contracts:
> 
> 4410861 to 4411060 orders placed 12/07/40 on contract V4104 for 200 units
> 4332566 to 4333315 orders placed 12/12/40 on contract V4070 for 750 units
> Note the census numbers and the dates do not match, I have checked this out via another source and it seems to be correct, a warning here for those of us that try to date trucks on census numbers alone!!.
> 
> Conceived to fill the need for tanks in 1940, issued to the new Reconnaissance Regiments operating in the south east of England.
> 
> Frame and running gear standard for 30cwt Bedford
> 
> 1050x16 tyres, runflat fronts, cross country rears
> 
> Bodies produced by various manufactures, Wrightson & Co Stockton on Tees, Alexander Finlay Motherwell, Wessops Darlington and Dorman Long & Co
> 
> All up weight 6 tons 9.5 cwt
> 
> Armament: 1 Boyes anti tank rifle, 1 Bren gun plus crew rifles x 4
> 
> Withdrawn for service 1941 and put into storage
> 
> 200 units issued to the Air Ministry in 1941 for airfield defence
> 
> Unknown number issued to Home Guard units
> 
> Unknown number converted to GS load carries post 1942
> 
> None known to have survived
> 
> Now this would make a really interesting replica project who's up for it
> 
> Hope this is of some use


----------



## larry Strong

Pickiong it up for Navyshooter


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Koalitcia-SV


----------



## larry Strong

Yep
_"....Russia has revealed a new 152mm gun, with two barrels, vertically stacked. Unlike the smaller Gast-type guns in Russian service (GSh-23, GSh-30, 2A38M) the mechanisms are not mechanically linked, but they are connected through the hydraulic recoil system, and fire alternately. This principle is called the 'boxer' system. It is being developed by the Federal State Unitary Enterprise (FSUE) TsceNII 'Burevestnik' in cooperation with public corporations NPO 'BTA', FSUE 'Uraltransmash', FSUE 'TsceNIIM', and FSUE 'Uralvagonzavod'. 

This gun has initially been developed for an army SPG, based on the 'object 195' tank chassis and called the 'Koalitcia-SV' ('coalition'). In this form, the gun has a 50-round automatic loader (the turret is unmanned) and can fire at about 15-18 rpm. It is expected to enter service in 2007.

There is also a proposed naval version, possibly intended as a replacement for the AK-130. It is reportedly being developed by Arsenal (although that is not confirmed) and will use a 'stealth' cupola.

The range with existing ammunition is about 50 km, but NIIP is developing a new round capable of up to 70 km....."_

http://www.quarry.nildram.co.uk/152x2.htm


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Here's another one.


----------



## McG

Looks like a modification of the M3 Amphibian Bridge & Ferry.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

It's amphibious, but it is not a bridge & ferry.


----------



## McG

EKW ALF 2?


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Here is another picture to help you out.


----------



## McG

Type94 Beach Minelayer Vehicle


----------



## evil drunken-fool

You've got it, and to be honest, it is hard to find information on this.
Here is all I have on it.



> Type94 Beach Minelayer Vehicle
> Length : 11.8m
> Width :
> 2.8m (On the ground)
> 4.0m (On the sea)
> Hight : 3.5m
> Weight : 16t
> Max Speed :
> 50Km/h (On the ground)
> 11Km/h (On the sea)
> Crew : 3



http://www.strange-mecha.com/jsdf/jgsdf/jgsdf2.htm#Type92%20Mine%20Sweeping%20Vehicle


Your turn.


----------



## McG

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> You've got it, and to be honest, it is hard to find information on this.


Wikipedia has pictures that reinforce my idea that it was probably modified from some form of amphibious bridge/ferry.  However, there is not article to go with the pictures.

In any case, I'm tied up at the moment.  Next round goes to the person that gets a picture up first.


----------



## McG

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> http://www.strange-mecha.com/jsdf/jgsdf/jgsdf2.htm#Type92%20Mine%20Sweeping%20Vehicle


The mine roller on that page is actually a sheep's foot type compaction roller.  It would be pulled behind a dozer to compact earth (for such things as road construction).


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Alright, I will throw out another one.
I always thought these were really cool, I think I first remember seeing them in a Pauly Shore movie, haha.
"In the Army Now" I think it was.


----------



## Jammer

Chenowith Fast Attack Vehicle


----------



## evil drunken-fool

I have always known them as Desert Patrol Vehicles (DPV), but they were formally known as fast attack vehicles.



> Desert Patrol Vehicle
> 
> Desert Patrol Vehicles are operated by U.S. Navy SEALs (Sea, Air, Land). They were formerly known as Fast Attack Vehicles. The DPVs are built by Chenowth Racing Products, Inc. They are modified version of off-road race cars.
> 
> During Desert Storm, the first U.S. forces to enter Kuwait City on the day it was liberated rolled in on these vechies. Because the hastly constructed obstacles could not hold back the off-road vehicles, the SEALs were able to go where they wanted to and avoid traps left by fleeing Iraqi troops. The vehicles raced ahead of U.S. troops to scout out territory, and darted behind enemy lines to assess the size and position of enemy forces.
> 
> The DPVs are equipped with an air-cooled, two-liter engine capable of producing 130 horsepower for a payload of 1,500 lbs. With a range of more than 200 miles, the vehicle is able to achieve a speed greater than 60 miles/hour. The vehicle's suspension is made up of two shock absorbers located at the front on each side and of four additional ones at the rear. In addition, the front suspension utilizes a position-sensitive trailing-arm system.
> 
> The SEAL Dune Buggy has a complex communication system that allows each Navy SEAL to communicate with the others while riding in the vehicles.



http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/dpv.htm


Anyhow, it's your turn.


----------



## Jammer

Defer to someone else


----------



## Blackadder1916

It's been a few days so let's try this one.


----------



## tango22a

Ursus wz/29 Poland

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

tango22a said:
			
		

> Ursus wz/29 Poland



Got it. Your turn.


----------



## tango22a

Blackadder: 

Please carry on... sorry no pix available.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## tango22a

Blackadder:

You almost got me on that one, but Greenhill saved the day. No picture but a very good written description. I felt that the gun mounts originally indicated French. What really threw me was what appears tobe an A/A Hotchkiss machine gun. Keep'em comimg!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

Mixture of 'Eastern' and 'Western' technologies.  Built on a cheaper, lighter chassis.  I would say Indian..........but what, I am unsure.


----------



## Kendrick

Looks like a Frankeintank with a Gepard-like turret and ZSU-23 frame...


----------



## tango22a

Definitely Dutch turret...possibly on Chinese chassis.

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Mixture of 'Eastern' and 'Western' technologies? ->Yes.
Indian?->No.
Gepard-like turret?->Yes.
ZSU-23 frame?->No. 
Chinese?-> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Looks like it is basedon chassis of  type 63 by  Norinco. Engine  and final moved to front of vehicle. After that I am spurlos versunkt!!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

basedon chassis of  type 63?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

A tracked self-propelled variant (on Type 77 chassis) of the Type 90 twin 35mm AAA (Chinese copy of the Swiss Oerlikon GDF).  Tested but did not enter PLA service.


----------



## ironduke57

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> A tracked self-propelled variant (on Type 77 chassis) of the Type 90 twin 35mm AAA (Chinese copy of the Swiss Oerlikon GDF).  Tested but did not enter PLA service.



Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> basedon chassis of  type 63?-> No.



Since the Type 77 was based on the Type 63 Amphibious Tank, there was a link.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Well, here's another one.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Another (and better) view.


----------



## tango22a

Simba APC ..Phillipines via GKN Sankey

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

Philippines  -  Yes
Simba  -  No   (But some features may have been "borrowed" from it)


----------



## ironduke57

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Since the Type 77 was based on the Type 63 Amphibious Tank, there was a link.



Well if I had said yes it could have lead in a wrong direction. 

BTW: It looks like the Type 89 SPG uses the same chassis. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Hasn't been any activity of late on the last veh photo I posted, so here's a view of its other side.

As per previous post this vehicle is Pinoy designed and built.  It is not a SIMBA, but much of its design was "borrowed" from it.  A number of prototypes were built, but it has not entered service in the Philippines Army.


----------



## ironduke57

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Hasn't been any activity of late on the last veh photo I posted, so here's a view of its other side.
> ...



Don´t count on me. Yesterday my grandma died and I am in no mood nor have I the time for this atm.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

My condolences to you and your family, on the passing of your Grandma.


----------



## tango22a

Don't look at me...I am at a loss on this one

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## McG

MX1-KALAKIAN


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> MX1-KALAKIAN



And we have a winner!


----------



## McG

What is this?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The Georgia National Guard entry into the Volusia County Agricultural Fair &Tractor Pull competition?


----------



## McG

recceguy said:
			
		

> The Georgia National Guard entry into the Volusia County Agricultural Fair &Tractor Pull competition?


No, but I'm sure it'd be a winner if it were.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Wow, if I had to throw out a guess I would say it is a mine layer of some sort. Sure I am well off base on that. Any larger photos?


----------



## McG

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> Wow, if I had to throw out a guess I would say it is a mine layer of some sort. Sure I am well off base on that.


You are off.



			
				Steel Horse said:
			
		

> Any larger photos?


Maybe tomorrow if we are still guessing.


----------



## stegner

Is it Israeli?


----------



## McG

stegner said:
			
		

> Is it Israeli?


no.


----------



## GUNS

Looks like a Husky mine and IED detector.?????????


----------



## McG

GUNS said:
			
		

> Looks like a Husky mine and IED detector


It is not, but expected to see this answer suggested.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

French Souvim-2, more particularly, the VDM vehicle.



> Souvim 2 is composed of two vehicles and three trailers. The first
> vehicle (VDM) carries the stand-off mine decoy support frame, including
> DEDALE magnetic decoy antennas. The VDM is immune to pressure mines
> thanks to its specially designed low-pressure tires which do not detonate
> mines. It tows a heavy trailer, which detonates mines and secures and marks
> the path for the second vehicle. The second vehicle (VTR) follows the lane
> secured and marked by the VDM, and tows two additional trailers, which
> detonate pressure mines deployed on the track up to a width of 3.9 metres.
> The system can clear 150 km of roads in a day. It is particularly suitable for
> clearance of main supply routes. French armies have understood the
> usefulness of such as system, at a time when many communication routes
> are booby-trapped by IEDs, and, as with the Dedale, have selected the
> system for 2007.



http://www.ttu.fr/site/english/endocpdf/MBDALand2006.pdf


----------



## McG

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> French Souvim-2, more particularly, the VDM vehicle.


Yes.  http://www.defense-update.com/products/s/souvim.htm


----------



## evil drunken-fool

This shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Hill677

So thats what I have been seeing driving around on Base!!! ( CFB Gagetown) I know it must be some shiny new toy for the Engineers!!!


----------



## AmmoTech90

International MXT-MV.

Should probably have blurred out the International badge on the hood.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Yeah, I thought about it, but the whole grill is unique to them so I thought I would keep it and make it easy.



> The MXT-MVA is an all-terrain, armored wheeled vehicle platform designed to provide a new level of ballistics and blast protection on the battlefield and against the new threat of Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs).



http://www.gizmag.com/go/6003/


Any who, your go.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Pretty simple, so please be exact...


----------



## mover1

a tan truck with six wheels


----------



## geo

Bison ambulance in the background


----------



## Jammer

Bedford 6X6...
(FOX AMB)


----------



## larry Strong

Front end appears to be wrong for a Bedford
http://www.witham-sv.com/infopage.php?ID=1564&Overide=1


----------



## AmmoTech90

Not a Bedford.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Mowag DURO III


----------



## AmmoTech90

Yep,

Next.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

My last one was too easy, hopefully this gives you guys some trouble.


----------



## FoverF

HMFCSW

 (High Mobile Fish and Chip Stand, Wheeled)


----------



## Blackadder1916

M292 - Truck, 2½-ton, 6x6, van, expansible?


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Your in the ballpark.

This vehicle has a specific task it was built for.


----------



## Mud

Water purification unit mounted on an M35?


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Yeah its a water purification unit.  Now I have it as a M46A2C, but it is all the same family of 2.5 ton trucks, so I'll give it to you.

So, your go.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Now that I know what is on the chassis I've found a couple of photos of this equipment.  

The official nomenclature for model number M46A2C is TRUCK, CHASSIS: 2 1/2 Ton, 6x6, W/Winch, W/E.  I haven't been able to find if the model number, nomenclature, or NSN changed when equipment (including water purification eqpt) was mounted on it; probably not.


----------



## Mud

I'm going to go with a photo of uniforms/kit this time, (I know it's been done before)  if it's not allowed feel free to let me know

I'll be amazed if anyone can identify the unit, but maybe the nation?


----------



## stegner

French Foreign Legion? Or Spanish Foreign Legion?


----------



## medicineman

Argentina - I'd hazard to guess they're parachutists, but whether they're Marines or Army I can't say for certain.

MM


----------



## tango22a

They seem to be carrying FN FAL folding-stock rifles.

tango22a


----------



## Mud

Yes, Medecineman, paras but not Argentinian..


----------



## Mud

I'll be away for a few days away with no computer access  so I'll open it up to whoever wants to go next   

The answer is Uruguayan army 14th (airborne) battalion


----------



## geo

Ummm
Just to keep the ball rolling....


----------



## Blackadder1916

First guess would be Steyr 1500A/01, but the engine bonnet and front fenders don't look quite right.


----------



## geo

nope


----------



## BernDawg

Shot in the dark...BANG!  (jk)

ZIL-???


----------



## geo

Piffle.... wrong


----------



## Blackadder1916

Perhaps a Horch.  Kfz15, a later model without the external spare tires?  


_Finally found a photo of an actual vehicle (vice plastic models)_.


----------



## geo

Close enough.....
Horch-901C, 1941, 4x4, V8-cyl, 3,8 L, 92hp
Sidemounted spares were on the earlier models..

Your turn


----------



## Nfld Sapper

MCG said:
			
		

> What is this?



Hmmm.. thought I posted this one awhile back too. ???


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this one?


----------



## stegner

Sd.Kfz Armoured Car


----------



## larry Strong

Gendron AM39-P

A short-range reconnaissance armored car designed in 1934. The Gendron AM39 was accepted for service in September 1939 and 150 were ordered. No details are known as to any that saw actual service.


----------



## Blackadder1916

stegner said:
			
		

> Sd.Kfz Armoured Car


SdKfz stood for Sonderkraftfahrzeug or ‘special-purpose vehicle'.  SdKfz designations were assigned (in German useage) to armored vehicles and other vehicles put in military service for a specific purpose.  Since a complete designation would include numerals to identify the vehicle, No.   See here for list of SdKfz designations.





			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Gendron AM39-P



You got it.


----------



## larry Strong

What is this one?


----------



## McG

Soviet T-27 Tankette


----------



## larry Strong

Sorry no


----------



## larry Strong

Not Soviet


----------



## geo

SdKfz.301 Borgward IV Ausf. C Wanze,
in use by the Russians in Berlin, 1945.

http://www.achtungpanzer.com/articles/wanze.htm

the schwere LadungstrÃeger SdKfz. 301 Borgward IV was as the conversion, known as Wanze (Borgward B IV AusfÃ¼hrung mit RaketenpanzerbÃ¼chse 54), armed with a battery consisting of six 8.8cm RaketenpanzerbÃ¼chse 54/1. This was undoubtly one of the characteristic vehicles created by combination of new arms with already existing chassis. This resulted in more or less exotic "interim solution" vehicles, created by the desperate situation and the lack of resources Germany suffered from in early 1945. Wanze was clearly an "interim solution" vehicle, built for the remaining ill-equipped troops of the German army. The basis for developing such vehicle was a small and easy maneuvered panzerjÃ¤ger which were to be issued to the troops defending industrial areas and cities classified by Hitler as "festungs" - fortresses. These were to be sent out against the never stopping masses of enemy armor advancing towards Berlin in the last months of the war. There was always a shortage of running panzerjÃ¤gers, e.g in February of 1945 the kommandant of Festung Breslau (Wroclaw) had only single Jagdpanzer IV, eight StuG IIIs and few PzKpfw IIs in his first kompanie der PanzerjÃeger Abteilung Breslau. The second, third and forth companies were exclusively equipped with Panzerschreck and Panzerfausts.


----------



## larry Strong

Well done. The floor is yours


----------



## geo

Ok..... how about.....


----------



## Mike Baker

Looks like a Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6.


Probably not even close 

-Dead


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Heinkel He 100?


----------



## geo

Nope & Nope...


----------



## Old Sweat

A captured Soviet Stormovik?


----------



## geo

Il 2 - nope


----------



## BernDawg

MIG-1 with Slovenian markings


----------



## larry Strong

I would say a Mig-3.


----------



## BernDawg

I didn't see any under wing intakes in the MIG-3 but I did on the MIG-1.  (not really under wing but where the wing meets the fusilage)


----------



## geo

MIG-3 is it.... 

au prochain - next!


----------



## larry Strong

Berndawg You came up with the Mig part first. I only said Mig 3, cause only around 100 Mig 1's were made. The floor is yours


----------



## BernDawg

Cheers.  I did a bit more looking and the damned things are very similar and yes there are intakes on the 3 I just did't see them on the first pics I found.
I'm going to have to dig up a good one.  Wait out.


----------



## BernDawg

OK me and the computer have had it out and it seems, for now, that I've won.  This one may not be so challenging but at least it's a derilict.


----------



## Shec

A WW2circa Buffalo?


----------



## BernDawg

Numerical designation?


----------



## tango22a

LVT2

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Numerical designation?



Based on the driver's side observation panel probably - LVT(A)2


----------



## BernDawg

Yes it was known as a Water Buffalo but I was looking for LVT2 so it's all yours T22A.
All I had to go on was LVT2 so I couldn't tell you if it's an A variant or not.


----------



## Blackadder1916

> All I had to go on was LVT2 so I couldn't tell you if it's an A variant or not.



http://www.amtrac.org/2atmc/Tracs/gen1.asp
LVT2's cab was placed a small distance from the bow, and the cab had two windows for the crew.

LVT(A)2 was an LVT2 with the 10- and 14-gauge steel on the cab front and rear, hull front, and pontoon sides replaced with armor plate. The armored cab was fitted with a roof with two hatches equipped with periscopes, and there was a single observation panel in the left front side of the cab that the driver could open for direct vision.

For info purpose only.  Go ahead T22A.


----------



## tango22a

Blackadder:

Please carry on...still no pix

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

Ok, let's see what this is.


----------



## BernDawg

"The SSPH 1 Primus, SAF's new self-propelled howitzer."


----------



## Blackadder1916

BernDawg said:
			
		

> "The SSPH 1 Primus, SAF's new self-propelled howitzer."



You got it.


----------



## BernDawg

Took a bit of looking too I might add>  

Here's one I'd never seen before but that doesn't say much.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Country using a form of Arabic script; green, white, red flag with symbol --- Iran --- Boragh, reverse engineered copy of Chinese Type 86 (WZ-501) --- leads to

Cobra -  23mm armed fire support (concept) version of the Boragh


----------



## BernDawg

That's her.  She's all yours.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Try this one.


----------



## Kat Stevens

It's a Dalek


----------



## tango22a

Guy 6x4 Armoured Car, Indian Pattern

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

It is a 6x4, but not a Guy Indian Pattern.


----------



## ironduke57

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It's a Dalek



Fast! Someone call the Doctor!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





SCNR,
ironduke57 ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

A slightly better side view of the vehicle.  A hint - this vehicle was designed for the RAF.


----------



## NavyShooter

Armstrong Siddeley Armored Car?


----------



## NavyShooter

Let someone else take the next spin....I'm sailing in a bit, not much time to go looking for a "fun" vehicle...

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok,

Just had a few minutes here to muck about, so here's a pic, it's not an AFV, it's actually a small-arm.  Back on Page 7, someone tossed up a pic of it, but it wasn't ID'd, so ya get another chance!

NS


----------



## tango22a

Possibly part of Stoner Weapons System

tango22a


----------



## NavyShooter

Nope


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Ultimax 100 Mk.3 machine gun in "assault" configuration, with short barrel, folded bipod and no butt. Magazine is not shown.


----------



## NavyShooter

You got it!


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Someone else can post something up.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Seems nobody wants to go. So I'll give it a go.


----------



## tango22a

Semovente m.41m da90/53 Heavy tank destroyer-Italy


tango22a


----------



## evil drunken-fool

You got it.  Give 'er!


----------



## daftandbarmy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Fast! Someone call the Doctor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCNR,
> ironduke57 ;D



Doctor Who?


----------



## daftandbarmy

Anyone?


----------



## Kat Stevens

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Doctor Who?



Exactly.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Exactly.



Bravo! Once upon a time I did a freefall course and they loaded Dr. Who and all his gorgeous little Who-babes on for one 'Hollywood' jump. I've never been so happy to be in a crowded small aircraft in my life.


----------



## CEEBEE501

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Anyone?



a pig?


----------



## daftandbarmy

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> a pig?



Yup. Or rather, a Humber 1 ton Armoured Car. This one looks like the Mk 1 variant. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humber_Pig


----------



## tango22a

Sorry Gentlemen but still no pix worth posting. Would somebody else please carry on

Thanks,

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay then, try this.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Okay then, try this.




German Land-Wasser-Schlepper (LWS)?


----------



## Blackadder1916

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> German Land-Wasser-Schlepper (LWS)?



No.  This vehicle is still in service.


----------



## tango22a

It looks like suspension and running gear is from M109. I suspect it is of American origin but don't have a clue what it is.

Cheers

tango22a


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Hmm.. something based on the Amtrac FOV?


----------



## McG

It looks like the convergence of LARC V (US) with the PTS-M (Soviet).  I seem to recall something of Russian or Chinese origin with this look, but following that trail has not brought me anything.


----------



## Blackadder1916

tango22a said:
			
		

> It looks like suspension and running gear is from M109. I suspect it is of American origin but don't have a clue what it is.


The suspension uses components of the M113 running gear but modified.  Some parts may be of American origin but the vehicle design/manufacture is not.


> Hmm.. something based on the Amtrac FOV?


No.


> . . . Russian or Chinese origin . . .


No.

Some more views.


----------



## BernDawg

Based on the tropical local in the photos I started to search by country name and lo&behold...

GKN Aquatrack – Not procurred by the Philippine Marines but by the Civil Defense office of the Department of Defense. The only two vehicles sold by the British company GKN are operated by the Marines due to their experience with Amphibious vehicles like the LVT and the LARC.

Being unarmored it serves well as amphibious logistics vehicle with good sea keeping qualities. It is said that the drive train and suspension used in the Aquatrack were derived from their experience with the US MLRS system vehicle that is in use in the British Army. 

Primarily used for rescue and disaster recovery operations in the flood prone plains of Luzon that were aggravated by the "lahar" flow of the explosion of the Mt. Pinatubo volcano. The Aquatrack is equipped with a stern ramp similar to the WW2 amtracks, but also has a propeller for increased speed in the water. It is also equipped for navigation at sea.


----------



## Blackadder1916

BernDawg said:
			
		

> GKN Aquatrack  . . .


You got it!

http://www.janes.com/extracts/extract/jmvl/jmvl0845.html


> Aquatrack tracked 8,000 kg amphibious vehicle (United Kingdom)
> 
> Description
> The Aquatrack tracked 8,000 kg amphibious vehicle was developed by GKN Defence (later Alvis Vickers Limited, now BAE Systems Land Systems) to provide a vehicle capable of carrying up to 8,000 kg of payload or 40 seated personnel in a fully amphibious environment and over a wide variety of terrain. Power is provided by a single diesel engine driving twin variable-pitch propellers in Kort nozzles. Twin rudders assist in allowing the vehicle to manoeuvre and operate fully laden in Sea State 5 at water speeds up to 13 km/h. The vehicle can operate in up to 3.05 m of plunging surf. The Aquatrack nickel chrome steel hull incorporates five separate watertight compartments and has a low centre of gravity. The driver's cab is set well forward just behind the bow with seating for the driver, a deck-master and two passengers. An open load area behind the cab, with a non-slip deck and multiple lashing points, can carry vehicles the size of a Land Rover. The 'proven' suspension uses M113 running gear. Only two examples of the Aquatrack were sold. These were to the Civil Defense Office of the Department of Defense, Philippines. They are operated by the Philippine Marines.
> 
> Status
> Production complete, no longer marketed. In service in the Philippines (2).


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Side bar, anyone have problems using the supplied DND logon info on Janes?


----------



## BernDawg

Cheers but someone else can put up a pic cause I haven't anything handy right now.

As for the Janes thing I haven't had a problem but remember we are only subscribed to certain portions of their web-site and if you try to log-on through the wrong portal you'll get the no current subscription message.
All of the username and password are lower case as well.
Good Luck.
Bern


----------



## geo

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Side bar, anyone have problems using the supplied DND logon info on Janes?


From the DIN, not a problem.... from home.... NOT


----------



## Rodders

I hope no one minds if I jump in and add a photo in this most excellent thread.

Not sure how challenging this will be, but what the hey!


----------



## CEEBEE501

Rodders said:
			
		

> I hope no one minds if I jump in and add a photo in this most excellent thread.
> 
> Not sure how challenging this will be, but what the hey!



Otokar APC from turkey built on modified land rover defender chassis by otokar otobus karoseri sanayi AS

(i finally found my Jane's guide  ;D but i knew this thing right away any way)


----------



## Rodders

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Otokar APC from turkey built on modified land rover defender chassis by otokar otobus karoseri sanayi AS
> 
> (i finally found my Jane's guide  ;D but i knew this thing right away any way)



Hmm. Guess it was a pretty feeble attempt after all.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Hmm, lets see if i can come up with some thing  >


----------



## George Wallace

BMP chassis with a Marder Automatic 20mm Cannon.


----------



## tango22a

GW... You Thief!! That's what I posted but I must have pressed the wrong button.

tango22a


----------



## CEEBEE501

nope but you have caught a wif of the trail


----------



## Blackadder1916

Romanian MLI-84M

MLI-84M is modernized version of the MLI-84.  The MLI-84M is equipped with a stabilised Overhead Weapon Station supplied by Rafael.  The Overhead Weapon Station OWS-25 is armed with a 25 mm Bushmaster Cannon and and 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Yes.  ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's have a look at this one.


----------



## CEEBEE501

is it related to the Serbian M-80?


----------



## Blackadder1916

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> is it related to the Serbian M-80?



No.


----------



## Blackadder1916

A few more views.


----------



## BernDawg

Cost-effective program, to provide mission-capable, heavily-protected ICVs from surplus to requirement MBTs. 

'Temsah' tracked, heavy, Infantry Combat Vehicle ( ICV ), developed by KADDB in cooperation with Mechanology Design Bureau ( MDB ) of South Africa, CLS Jordan and General Dynamics ( USA ). Temsah is designed and fabricated to accommodate surplus-to requirement MBTs major components to provide a mission-capable, multi-configured, heavily-protected ICV that can operate alongside the latest generation MBTs

How's that?
 ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501

So if i understand your post correctly it is essentially a frankenstein ICV made of extra tank parts  :-\ ???


----------



## geo

On the Centurion MBT chassis.
Jordan's Temsah' (crocodile) tracked, heavy, Infantry Combat Vehicle ( ICV ), developed by King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB)  in cooperation with Mechanology Design Bureau ( MDB ) of South Africa, CLS Jordan and General Dynamics ( USA ). Temsah is designed and fabricated to accommodate surplus-to requirement MBTs major components to provide a mission-capable, multi-configured, heavily-protected ICV that can operate alongside the latest generation MBTs.
Can be configured as a Tracked Ambulance, Command Post, Artillery and Mortar-Howtzer platforms.


----------



## geo

sooo... let's try this one


----------



## ArmyRick

PANDUR I 6 x 6?


----------



## geo

Nope... though..... somewhat related


----------



## CEEBEE501

Are there any other wheel configurations, 4x4 or 8x8?


----------



## geo

Umm... nope... 6 x 6 - but there are 4 variants


----------



## Blackadder1916

Valuk Light Armoured Vehicle - Slovenia
http://www.army-technology.com/projects/valuk/


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's go back a few years for this one.


----------



## NavyShooter

Any hints???


----------



## Blackadder1916

I was getting ready to just give the solution since there hadn't been a nibble for a few days.

However, you can probably make a good guess as to the nationality of the driver due to his helmet.  The vehicle was built by a company from that country, however technology used in the design (particularly the articulating joint/steering) was licensed from an Italian company.  The vehicle being tested here was designed as a gun tractor and probably dates from the late 20s - early 30s.


----------



## NavyShooter

Related to the Pavesi?


----------



## Blackadder1916

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Related to the Pavesi?



Yes.  Close enough for this obsure vehicle.  It was an test vehicle/prototype made by Armstrong-Siddeley-Pavesi.  It did not go into production.  Armstrong-Siddeley had earlier produced some other artillery tractors based on Pavesi designs.  You're up.


----------



## NavyShooter

I'm at sea, can't upload images, so I'll have to let someone else take a spin at it.

NS


----------



## geo

while we're waiting....how about this little number


----------



## OldSolduer

A SMART car uparmored to a decent combat golf cart??


----------



## geo

good idea but.... NO!


----------



## CEEBEE501

if i may ask is this built by a russian company


----------



## geo

Nope...


----------



## Franko

Ref Max's question:      http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78849.0.html

What are the differences?

Please list the main identifiers as each vehicle.

Let the games begin!

First up....SA10

Regards


----------



## geo

Oh well, guess this vehicle didn't attract too much interest

it's the South African Wasp Rapid Deployment Reconnaissance Vehicle (RDRV)
http://www.army-technology.com/projects/baewasp/


----------



## Franko

geo said:
			
		

> Oh well, guess this vehicle didn't attract too much interest
> 
> it's the South African Wasp Rapid Deployment Reconnaissance Vehicle (RDRV)
> http://www.army-technology.com/projects/baewasp/



Crap....sorry for stepping on your turn.     :-[

Regards


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Lets get this thread moving again.

What am I?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Pierce-Arrow Allen Armored Car


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Correct,



> Pierce Arrow/Allen Armored Car
> 
> Equipped with a 3pdr (47mm) gun, the Pierce Arrow/Allen was a 4 x 2 US truck with the gun located in a bevel sided turret. The vehicle was specifically made for Locker-Lampson's expedition to Russia.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Then let's try this one.


----------



## CEEBEE501

hmm a really big bomb bot?  ;D

I assume it is some sort of test bed?


----------



## geo

same kind os suspension as the Swedish "S" tank

Strv 103D

In the mid-1990s, along with testing programs running for a new main battle tank for the Swedish armed forces, some upgrades took place on the 103C. Designateds Strv 103D, only one prototype was ever made. The major changes were the installation of fire-control computer, thermal viewers for both the gunner and the commander, making the crew able to fight during night-time and in bad weather conditions, and the installation of passive light enhancers for driving. Some minor changes to the suspension system and engine were also made.

This prototype was used during the trials for the new main battle tank system for the Swedish armed forces alongside all the other tanks tested.* For a few years this prototype was even tested under remote control.*


----------



## McG

Drivewheel and idler appear backward for the layout of the Strv 103, and the hull shape seems off.  I’d guess it as a US or Soviet prototype based on the Strv 103 concept.


----------



## Blackadder1916

> I assume it is some sort of test bed?


It was a prototype that only reached testbed stage.



> Strv 103D


  No.  Not Swedish.



> I’d guess it as a US or Soviet prototype based on the Strv 103 concept.


Not US or Soviet.  Although the vehicle concept looks similar to the Strv 103, this vehicle may (_unable to confirm_) have been in development prior or contemporaneously to the S-tank.  The gun on this vehicle had a "limited" traverse capability vice none on the S-tank.

A couple of more views.


----------



## McG

Is that a 90 mm MBT gun?


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> Is that a 90 mm MBT gun?


 No.  The diameter of the barrel is 84 mm, though the gun is known by another designation.  This gun was fitted for trial purposes, but if this vehicle had gone into production it would most likely have mounted a 105 mm gun.


----------



## aesop081

Swiss ?


----------



## Blackadder1916

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Swiss ?


No.


----------



## ironduke57

British Prototype FV4401 "Contentious" from the Prodigal project.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> British Prototype FV4401 "Contentious" from the Prodigal project.



You got it.
 http://www.tankmuseum.co.uk/colhid_0902.html


----------



## geo

Contentious was only developed to test-bed stage and it used a redundant Comet chassis, shortened and adapted so that the suspension could be employed to elevate and depress the gun. For trial purpose the 83mm (20 pounder) gun was fitted but a 105mm weapon was considered for the production version. It had a crew of two, driver and gunner, and would have required an automatic loader to be fully effective.

I thought I recognized the tracks.....


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Panhar General Defence Véhicule blindé léger (VBL)


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

That is the next SUV I'm buying. I have my own turret gunner, so I don't need a dealer one.

Those Winnipeg drivers won't know what hit em!!!! > ;D


----------



## geo

The Komatsu LAV (軽装甲機動車, Keisoukoukidousha) with a passing resemblance to the panhar VBL

.............Ummm... NO!


----------



## ironduke57

geo´s try wasn´t that bad geographical wise.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Should I post the answer?
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



It's a long weekend including today. Most people are gone until tomorrow.

You may want to give it another day before posting the answer.

Regards


----------



## ironduke57

No problem. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## evil drunken-fool

P2 Komando


----------



## ironduke57

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> P2 Komando



Right. It´s from "SENTRA SURYA EKAJAYA" of Indonesia. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Have at it.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Saurer M4 (4MH)  Artillery Tractor,  Swiss.


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Good work! Now your go.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's a few more views of this vehicle.


----------



## marcks

Volvo TP 21 ? 
 but looks like Norwegian plates.


----------



## Blackadder1916

> Volvo TP 21


 You got it.



> but looks like Norwegian plates


Probably are, some of the views are of vehicles that are now owned and used by civilians (as happened to many of this vehicle type)


----------



## CEEBEE501

would have never thought it was a volvo 
I thought it was one of those special dodge "things" that they built for WW2


----------



## larry Strong

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> would have never thought it was a volvo
> I thought it was one of those special dodge "things" that they built for WW2



That "thingy" is a Dodge WC-57 Command Car  ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501

I thought dodge built a off road sedan as well tho during WW2?
Or was the Volvo used by the allies, because i quickly looked it up and found no mention of it in allied service?
Because i have seen pictures of a similar vehicle with U.S. ARMY on the side's of the hood and the white star on the doors.
 ???


----------



## geo

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I thought dodge built a off road sedan as well tho during WW2?
> Or was the Volvo used by the allies, because i quickly looked it up and found no mention of it in allied service?
> Because i have seen pictures of a similar vehicle with U.S. ARMY on the side's of the hood and the white star on the doors.
> ???


Sweden was "neutral" and wasn't supposed to be trading with either of the combatants... so Volvos shouldn't have been in Allied or German use... I think ???


----------



## Blackadder1916

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I thought dodge built a off road sedan as well tho during WW2?
> Or was the Volvo used by the allies, because i quickly looked it up and found no mention of it in allied service?
> Because i have seen pictures of a similar vehicle with U.S. ARMY on the side's of the hood and the white star on the doors.
> ???



This particular vehicle, Volvo TP21 (aka P2104 or Radiopersonterrangbil 915) was a post-war vehicle.  Was in production 1953 to 1958.  Total number made probably didn't exceed several hundred, all for Swedish service.  It remained (most likely) in service through to the 80s, though some models of the "Command/Radio" vehicle (also Volvo) that replaced it started production in the early 60s.


----------



## ironduke57

What´s this?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Snafu-Bar

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> What´s this?
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



 Herbie the love tank? err sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## ironduke57

;D No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

I think it is some form of light artillery tractor, probably German or Czech and probably pre-WWII or shortly thereafter.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

light artillery tractor-> Yes and for other things.
German-> Yes.
pre-WWII-> No.
post-WWII-> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC

Part of the Raupenschlepper Ost family?

Bundesheer oder Nationale Volksarmee?


----------



## ironduke57

No, no and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Looks like it could be a successor to the Kettenkrad.

NSU Gebirgskarette?


----------



## ironduke57

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Looks like it could be a successor to the Kettenkrad.
> 
> NSU Gebirgskarette?



Excellent. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay, here's the next one.


----------



## Boomer86

Figured i'd take a whack at it... Is it a Landsverk L-185 1934 FP-6 used by Denmark???


----------



## Blackadder1916

Boomer86 said:
			
		

> . . . Landsverk L-185 . . .



You got it.  Don't know if the photo is of "the" FP-6 used by Denmark (they only bought one),  Probably not.  Next?


----------



## Boomer86

ok might not be as hard as some but its definatly cool one


----------



## Boomer86

> You got it.  Don't know if the photo is of "the" FP-6 used by Denmark (they only bought one),  Probably not.  Next?



i tihnk it might be The FP-6 But this one seems to have been converted for lighter duty as some things have been removed, Like the supply box in front of the rear tire is not on this model ill check my books and let you know


----------



## Old and Tired

Ford Motor Company T-17 Deerhound.


----------



## Boomer86

yea!!! You win another beer!!!!! figured id put it up i kinda like the shape lol


----------



## Old and Tired

Some one else take a shot.  Looking back over the length of this thread, alot of mine choices have been used.  Need to find some new ones.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Try going Turret Turret down in this Hydra-Tank.


----------



## Old and Tired

Soviet SMK Experimental heavy tank


----------



## daftandbarmy

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Soviet SMK Experimental heavy tank



Designation Number?


----------



## Old and Tired

I want to say KV-220, but I know (If my brain atill works) that that's not correct.  I have to check my handy dandy Bovington Armour Referance book again.  Give me a bit.


----------



## Old and Tired

T-100. Thank heaven for Google Images.
 :


----------



## daftandbarmy

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> T-100. Thank heaven for Google Images.
> :



Target destroyed. End of mission. Out.


----------



## Old and Tired

Ok found one


----------



## tango22a

Brazilian up date of US M3 Light Tk... Bernardini I think

tango 22a


----------



## Old and Tired

Brazilian uptake is corrct. Do you have the designation?  Hint, they have three vehicles based on an American family.


----------



## tango22a

Bernardini X1A2

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Old and Tired

You got it, take it away.


----------



## tango22a

Somebody out there will have to carry on. I don't have any suitable pix.


Tanks, 

tango22a


----------



## Old and Tired

Ok folks here's one with a twist.  Name, in order of march.


----------



## armyvern

Itsy, Bitsy, Teeney, Weenie, and Yellow ???

 :-\


----------



## Old and Tired

Wrong order of march Vern :rofl:


----------



## armyvern

Damn.


----------



## old medic

Centurion, Chieftan, Challenger, Challenger 2 ?


----------



## Old and Tired

I'll give you half points on 4 out of six.


----------



## old medic

M109, Centurion, Chieftan, Challenger, Challenger 2, AS-90 ?


----------



## Old and Tired

1 - No
2 - 1/2 point
3 - 1/2 point Chieftan (something)
4 - 1/2 point Challenger (something)
5 - I'll give you this one as I realised you can't see some features.
6 - No


----------



## Blackadder1916

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> *1 - No*
> 2 - 1/2 point
> 3 - 1/2 point Chieftan (something)
> 4 - 1/2 point Challenger (something)
> 5 - I'll give you this one as I realised you can't see some features.
> 6 - No



1 - Centurion BARV ?


----------



## Old and Tired

Whick one?


----------



## Blackadder1916

First in order of march.


----------



## Old and Tired

First in order of march is a BARV


----------



## AmmoTech90

Third one is Chieftan Stillbrew?


----------



## Old and Tired

Correct on Number three.


----------



## Blackadder1916

last in order of march -  Centurion ARV MkII ?


----------



## Old and Tired

Last is correct as well.


----------



## Blackadder1916

As I suspect that most of these vehicles are from the Bovington Tank Museum collection, maybe these are the correct vehicle IDs.

#4 - Challenger 1 Mark 3  ("Churchill" traditional name for the Commanding Officer's tank in the Queen's Royal Irish Hussars)

#5 - Challenger 2 V5 Prototype (if the one from Bovington) or perhaps a Challenger 2E


----------



## Old and Tired

1 - Correct - Centurion BARC Mk II
2 - 1/2 Credit - Centurion ?
3 - Correct - Chieftan Stillbrew
4 - Correct - Challendger I Mk III
5 - Correct - Challenger 2 V5 Protype
6 - Correct - Centurion ARV Mk II


----------



## AmmoTech90

Well, now Blackadder has identified the collection, the mystery Cent is Stridsvagen 104c.

Credit should go to him if correct.


----------



## Old and Tired

Mystery Cent is indeed the Swedish Stridsvagen 104c.

I'll leave it to AmmoTech90 and blackadder to come up with the next one.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's one.


----------



## Old and Tired

Possibly the late production BA-64C Soviet Armoured Car.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Possibly the late production BA-64C Soviet Armoured Car.



No.


----------



## OldSolduer

Possible replacement for LAV III?? I'm joking.... >


----------



## Blackadder1916

I'll try to bump this along with some additional info that may give a hint as to the vehicle.

Production of this vehicle type was originally in 1954/55.  Was used by only one organization until that group was disbanded which began following 3 October 1990.  Most of the vehicles were then scrapped or (like the one in the photo) went to museums or private collectors.


----------



## TN2IC

SPW-40? a.k.a. BTR-40


----------



## Blackadder1916

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> SPW-40? a.k.a. BTR-40



No.  But you're probably thinking about the correct nationality.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's another view of the vehicle, accompanied by another vehicle that was also unique to the only organization that used them.

(extra points for the second vehicle)


----------



## ironduke57

GDR SK-1

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> GDR *SK-1*



You got it.

http://pmulcahy.100megs3.com/wheeled_lcv/german_wlcv.htm


> . . . former East German armored patrol vehicle was used exclusively by the East German Police and not used by the army. Though similar in appearance to the Russian BA-64, the SK-1 is an independent development and much bigger than the BA-64. The SK-1 is the chassis of a Robur Garant 30K truck fitted with an armored body and a kight turret. There is a door in the rear of the hull for the crew to enter, and a hatch on top of the turret. The turret has several vision slits and a hole for a machinegun. With the reunification of Germany, most of the SK-1s were scrapped, except for some sent to museums or private collectors.


----------



## ironduke57

Should be easy:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

Anti air version of the Leopard? Can't remember the name


----------



## ironduke57

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Anti air version of the Leopard? Can't remember the name


AA?-> Yes.
Leo based/"Gepard"?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

M1 based AA


----------



## ironduke57

M1 based?-> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

FAADS Liberty II.

M1A1 with two 25mm M242s, twelve SAMs, TSR 2630 radar, etc.


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

Thanks. 

On a related theme ...


----------



## ironduke57

Hell! That one is ugly!

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Trooper Hale

A total waste of resources? A 70 ton LAV? A ridiculous idea that someone decided on after drinking too much coffee one morning? I'm bristling with idea's but none of them sensible...


----------



## Pallas Athena

ironduke57: Yup, it's a looker.

Hales: You got the gun right. For a more complete ID, though, we need: a ridiculous, total waste of resources, 70 ton LAV wearing a very large hat. Or a name ...


----------



## ironduke57

Okay. Let´s get this one out of it´s misery. It´s the FAADS "Paladin". M1 hull, new turret with 25mm MK and Roland AA Rockets.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

Thanks for the mercy killing, Ironduke!

It was indeed the Paladin/Roland, a Hughes/Euromissile submission for FAADS-LOS-H. Hughes lost out to Oerlikon/Martin Marietta (MIM-146A ADATS) before the whole program tanked in '92.

Over to you.


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

Soviet heavy Assault Gun SU-152 on T-10 base, object N268


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

OK. Try this one.


----------



## Old Sweat

In my book on Operation Totalize I called it a contendor for the ugliest military vehicle of all time. It is the Canadian armoured 15 cwt or 3/4 ton truck, made I think by Chevrolet. There is an ambulance version in the Canadian War Museum.

If I am correct, I pass on posting.


----------



## [RICE]

C15TA Armored Truck


----------



## [RICE]

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> In my book on Operation Totalize I called it a contendor for the ugliest military vehicle of all time. It is the Canadian armoured 15 cwt or 3/4 ton truck, made I think by Chevrolet. There is an ambulance version in the Canadian War Museum.
> 
> If I am correct, I pass on posting.



You beat my by ~6 minutes  
But I'll post in your absence then


----------



## Old and Tired

Correct. C15TA armoured Truck. Build by Chev to a British Spec, then used almost exclusively by the Canadian Army during the war years. Served with a host of European nations after the war.

[RICE] your up, Old Sweat gave it a pass.


----------



## Old and Tired

South African Buffel Mk1


----------



## [RICE]

Well done  
Your turn.


----------



## Old and Tired

Here's a new one.


----------



## tango22a

Anti-aircraft version of Staghound.

tango22a


----------



## geo

T17E2 (Staghound AA) 
Is a T17E1 fitted with a Frazer-Nash turret mounting two M2 Browning heavy machine guns. 2,610 rounds were carried. The turret was open topped and had an electic-hydraulic traverse system with a maximum slew rate of 55 degrees a second.
crew of 3, commander/gunner, loader and driver.
789 units were produced 
production stopped Apr 1944


----------



## geo

How about this one....


----------



## Blackadder1916

Tatra 57 K


----------



## geo

Doh.... 
Your go


----------



## Blackadder1916

Have a go at this!


----------



## ironduke57

Engesa EE-3 Jararaca

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay, that was quick! Next.


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## [RICE]

Has to be a Merkava tank... Mk III perhaps?


----------



## ironduke57

Merkava? ->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Turret looks inspired by the Leopard 2, and the rest of the layout reminds me of a TAM.  Perhaps a plan for a KMW light tank for export markets?


----------



## ironduke57

Turret looks inspired by the Leopard 2?->Possible.
TAM related-> No.
KMW, light tank, for export markets?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Looks like chassis is from Russian SPG or SAM launcher.

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Russian, SPG, or SAM launcher?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Possibly French? . . .


----------



## ironduke57

French?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

It is only a model.  Is the Chassis a Warrior chassis?

The sprocket in the front is really throwing me off.


----------



## ironduke57

only a model?->Yes.
Warrior chassis?->No.

Hint: It´s from europe.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

A mock-up for a variant in the Alvis LPXV?


----------



## ironduke57

Alvis LPXV?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

German?


----------



## ironduke57

German?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## R711

CV 90 from Sweden?
R711 OUT


----------



## ironduke57

CV 90 ?->No.
Sweden?->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## R711

A hint good Sir?
R711 OUT


----------



## ironduke57

No Problem. It´s from europe, but not from an EU country. And it was planned to use the Rheinmetall 120mm smoothbore cannon.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

I am a nice guy today so here is another pic.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

Variant of Swedish "S" tank perhaps, good sir?


----------



## ironduke57

Variant of Swedish "S" tank?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## BernDawg

"The NKPz main battle tank design was scraped in favor to inferior, but cheapper German Leopard 2"
and it's Swiss.


----------



## ironduke57

BernDawg said:
			
		

> "The NKPz main battle tank design was scraped in favor to inferior, but cheapper German Leopard 2"
> and it's Swiss.



Good. Your turn. (The "inferior" part is debatable, but well. ;D)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## BernDawg

I never said it was inferior just quoting the article I found.  

Here ya go.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Pegaso BMR.  Spanish.


----------



## BernDawg

Obviously I have to dig deeper for pics.  

You're up.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Then let's try this one.


----------



## Old and Tired

SK-105 Kurassier, from Austria.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> SK-105 Kurassier, from Austria.



You got it.


----------



## Old and Tired

Ok, how about tis one.


----------



## daftandbarmy

One of the (stupid looking) mascots for the upcoming 2010 Winter Olympics?  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Ok, how about tis one.



Alvis Struassar early prototype


----------



## Old and Tired

No not an Alvis vehicle.  Came from the continent not the British Ilses.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Strassuer (spelling?) came from Europe if I recall?

Volvo and Tempo developed small scout cars as well I think.


----------



## tango22a

Straussler is correct spelling.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Old and Tired

Hint #1.  Designed and built by a company not normally thought of in the Armoured Vehicle world.

H.


----------



## ironduke57

Ferrari F333E Lizard

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

Your up.  I'm wondering when I'll see one of the these on the F1 circuit.   ;D


----------



## geo

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Your up.  I'm wondering when I'll see one of the these on the F1 circuit.   ;D


More like something you'd find on the NASCAR circuit.
Driving in close formation & able to take a licking and keep on ticking...


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

No idea?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

Is this truck from Israel


----------



## ironduke57

Israel?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

It's Brazilian or another South American country if I recall correctly.


----------



## ironduke57

Brazilian?-> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AndrewB2020

well after much research, the closest I can say - she's a modified Engesa EE25.  Hope I'm at least in the ballpark.


----------



## ironduke57

Engesa?-> No.
EE25/EE25 based??-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

FIESC M-8 Octopus prototype.

http://www.defesa.ufjf.br/fts/Octopus.pdf
http://www.defesanet.com.br/tecno/m8.htm


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

Thanks.


----------



## Strike

Astros II...probably Saudi.


----------



## muffin

Is it a Sky Bow? (Tien Kung)

Nevermind Strike got it 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:ASTROS-2.JPEG


----------



## Strike

And because showing the whole picture would be too easy...


----------



## tango22a

American M2 Combat Car

tango22a


----------



## Strike

tango22a said:
			
		

> American M2 Combat Car
> 
> tango22a



Close...different turret (probably gave it away right there).


----------



## Blackadder1916

M1 Combat Car

http://afvdb.50megs.com/usa/combatcarm1.html


----------



## Strike

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> M1 Combat Car
> 
> http://afvdb.50megs.com/usa/combatcarm1.html



BINGO!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's the next one.


----------



## Blackadder1916

And here it is from another angle, with a better view of the turret.


----------



## NavyShooter

http://www.warwheels.net/images/tuckerTigerHAUGH.jpg



> One further commercial development of this period was the Tucker Tiger Tank, made by Preston Tucker in 1938. This vehicle had a speed of 74 miles an hour (119km/h), was designed for a crew of three men, was powered by a Packard special V-12 engine, had an armor thickness of .28 to .56-inch (7.1mm – 14.2mm), and was armed with two caliber .30 and one caliber .50 machine guns, in addition to one 37mm gun carried in a turret of bullet-proof glass mounted over the rear axle. This vehicle was also designed as a track-laying vehicle.  The requirement for all armored cars was canceled by OCM Item 13358, dated 14 January 1937.


----------



## Blackadder1916

> . . . Tucker Tiger . . .



You got it!


----------



## Colin Parkinson




----------



## OldSolduer

M3?


----------



## ironduke57

Marmon-Herrington CTMS-1TBI also known as the "Dutch Three Man Tank".

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Very good, give this man a cookie.


----------



## ironduke57

Colin P said:
			
		

> Very good, give this man a cookie.








 ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## CougarKing

Wehrmact Marder variant?


----------



## ironduke57

No. Post WWII.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: It´s from europe.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Austria?


----------



## ironduke57

Austria?-> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

It was the helmets and jeeps in the background that clued me to country. But I had to cheat and look up my book. it appears to be a early prototype of the Steyr 4K 4FA?


----------



## ironduke57

Yes it is an early Saurer prototype. Tests showed that it was too tall and narrow and so was completely reworked.

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

To make it interesting:


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Scorpion turret (Cougar pre-mid 90's refit) gunnery simulator, complete with empty COAX mount and on the gunner's side, what looks like a RADNIS sight.  Remember "Up and Away for Day".

I don't think Canadian as all ours were painted a light pukey green colour, not this grey colour in the picture.  Brit, Aussie or Kiwi is my vote (for a blinding flash of the obvious)...


----------



## Trooper Hale

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Scorpion turret (Cougar pre-mid 90's refit) gunnery simulator, complete with empty COAX mount and on the gunner's side, what looks like a RADNIS sight.  Remember "Up and Away for Day".
> 
> I don't think Canadian as all ours were painted a light pukey green colour, not this grey colour in the picture.  Brit, Aussie or Kiwi is my vote (for a blinding flash of the obvious)...



You are good CSA 105. I jumped into an old MRV training turret to check and bam! You are excellent!


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Sorry you are wrong, but oh so close  

CSA 105, you are correct it is British


----------



## tango22a

Training Simulator for Scimitar 30mm Rarden.

tango22a


----------



## Colin Parkinson

It's not a Scimatar and it is  a real vehicle, although no longer in service and this example belongs to the Littlefields collection, it is a the Raden 30mm


----------



## Old and Tired

Interior of the Fox CVR (W) turret?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Bingo! very good, do people want some more interior pictures of AFV's? 

What surprised me the most was how litle space the Raden takes up, if I recall correctly I counted about 38 slots for the clips in the turret.


----------



## Old and Tired

NO. ( )  That was a guess based on memory from what I'm sitting on in my Avatar image.


----------



## Old and Tired

Lets try this one on and see what happens


----------



## McG

CM-32 Yunpao (Cloud Leopard) armored personnel carrier


----------



## Nfld Sapper

MCG said:
			
		

> CM-32 Yunpao (Cloud Leopard) armored personnel carrier



To add Cloud Leopard AFV with the 40mm grenade launcher turret.


----------



## Gasplug

Hey!  The pixellated camo of the Cloud Leopard would match well with CADPAT TW.  Quick somebody send the picture to DLR!!!!!

 ;D

Gasplug


----------



## Old and Tired

MCG

Yours to run with.


----------



## McG

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> MCG
> 
> Yours to run with.


I'm being kept busy for the moment, so I'll take a pass.  Fist to post a picture gets the next round.


----------



## geo

well.... an AFV of sorts....


----------



## F.I.R.S.T.

I don't think it's a Messerschmitt Bf109 as the main undercarriage has the landing gear doors on the outside, which presumes the undercarriage retracts towards the fuselage. I'm sure the 109 undercarriage retracts outwards.


----------



## McG

Heinkel He 113


----------



## geo

Nope.... not even close


----------



## McG

Your right.  The tail is too square.  It is Heinkel He 112.


----------



## NavyShooter

The wheel screams "SPITFIRE" to me....is it a captured Spit in German markings?


----------



## geo

nope - not a spit.... but you are getting the right idea 

BTW.... a spit would look like this :


----------



## chanman

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> The wheel screams "SPITFIRE" to me....is it a captured Spit in German markings?



Spit's wheels retract outwards, those look like they retract inwards.  Tail's the wrong shape, and I don't think there were any spits with both a 3-bladed propeller and a bubble canopy, and none of the bubble canopies had that much framing.

My guess is that it's a Yak-3 or Yak-9, although that cockpit door is throwing me off.  I've only seen pictures of the Yaks with sliding canopies.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Looks like a Tyhoon or Tempest


----------



## chanman

Colin P said:
			
		

> Looks like a Tyhoon or Tempest



I think you're probably right.


----------



## geo

Bingo - A Tiffy in the flesh


----------



## Colin Parkinson




----------



## ironduke57

USA CCVL (Close Combat Vehicle Light) 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Looks like it's the one in the Littlefield collection...

http://svsm.org/gallery/ccv-l/IMGP0958

(I see the window in the background is the same in both pics)

NS


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Very good, it is Littlefields, talking to the people there, it failed the tests as it shed it's tracks on hard stopping. That could have been fixed, the armour is quite tin canish, but supposed to be  a base for a modular system. Here is an inside shot. It's roomy for a AFV


----------



## ironduke57

Okay what´s this?





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Conceptual drawing of the Stingray?


----------



## ironduke57

Conceptual drawing of the Stingray ? ->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

a cute tank drawing by a talented 10 year old? Either that or one of the XM designs, which translates pretty much to the same thing.


----------



## ironduke57

LOL! ;D

But no and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Totally fishing here, a proposed upgrade of the M41 or the M551?

Is it US?


----------



## ironduke57

No, no and no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Going by the track configuration, the only other people that I can think of  who used similar were the Germans and the French. 

German? if so off shoot of the Spaeh Pz 1966 light recce tank program?

French?


----------



## ironduke57

No, no and no. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: It´s from europe. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

You are a bugger!  

either one of the Swedish experimental plastic tanks
or:
Belarusian 2T Stalker Stealth Recon AFV 
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3432

some Austrian experiential tank?


----------



## ironduke57

I am a bugger? Never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ;D

But no, no and no. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## CEEBEE501

Im going to go out on a limb and ask if it had to do with the MBT-70 Joint project between West Germany and the US?


----------



## ironduke57

No. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Was it ever built?

Not a tracked contender for the British FRES program?


----------



## ironduke57

Built ?-> Not AFAIK.
British FRES program ?-> Unlikely as it is from the 80´s.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## chanman

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Could we get a hint?  Nation or rough time period, maybe?   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

chanman said:
			
		

> Could we get a hint?  Nation or rough time period, maybe?   ;D



Think we did.



			
				ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Built ?-> Not AFAIK.
> British FRES program ?-> *Unlikely as it is from the 80´s.*
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Should I post the answer?

Regards,


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I dug through most of my resources and can't come up with any smart answers, so I admit defeat!


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Okay what´s this?


It looks like something between the RDF light tank and a German Weasel.

Instead of giving away the ansewer at this point, try narrowing the search to one or two specific countries (or let us know it was something fictional like from the October Guard in GI Joe).


----------



## Gasplug

I think it looks a lot like the Pizarro that is used by Spain but developed collaboratively with Austria?

Cheers,

Gasplug


----------



## Dariusz

Is it the new German SchPz Puma, the replacement of the Marder?


----------



## ironduke57

No to anything.

Hint: Its from Ireland.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Dariusz

FV101 Scorpion ?


----------



## ironduke57

No. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Something by Timmoney or BDX. Illustration indicates 90mm MECAR gun, but that's as far as I can go.

tango22a


----------



## NavyShooter

Not an offshoot of the M8 Buford is it?


----------



## ironduke57

offshoot of the M8 Buford ?->No.

It is an light tank concept (13,000kg, 320hp diesel) of Timoney from the 80´s. That´s all I have about it. No name.

I would say free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

That was a tough one, i never knew Timoney made anything other than 2nd rate wheeled AFV's, wasn't their 90mm armed Wheeled APC a bit of a disaster? 

Here is a fairly easy one


----------



## TN2IC

Churchill Flail FV3902?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Perhaps to easy........... 

Very good.


----------



## TN2IC

Colin P said:
			
		

> Perhaps to easy...........
> 
> Very good.



Danke.... I don't have a massive photo library of AFV... so Colin.. or anyone else.. pop one up please.


----------



## geo

heh.... another prop job???


----------



## tango22a

P 51B Mustang

tango22a


----------



## TN2IC

Here's one...
semi panzer..


----------



## tango22a

Russian Patrol/Gunboat with 2x T-34/76 turrets and depth charges or mines.

tango22a


----------



## TN2IC

tango22a said:
			
		

> Russian Patrol/Gunboat with 2x T-34/76 turrets and depth charges or mines.
> 
> tango22a



Bronekater... I thought it was pretty cool with the T-34 turrets.. so I had to add it. Next please.


----------



## tango22a

Schultzie:

Please throw up another.

Thanks

tango22a


Or anybody else!


----------



## TN2IC




----------



## Colin Parkinson

French?


----------



## NavyShooter

If I remember right, it's actually German, and this was from in front of a training barracks....

Looking for the right details now....

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Krupp’s Grosstraktor III as monument
at the barracks of Panzer Regiment 5 in Wunsdorf, 1937.

None of those prototypes entered production due to numerous problems and defects encountered during tests. In 1933, after completed test and completed co-operation with the Soviet Union, four functional vehicles returned to Germany. Krupp and Rheinmetall-Borsig prototypes were used for training purposes in continuation with work started at Kama. Eventually, they were handed over to the 1st Panzer Division and took part in maneuvers in August of 1935. Both Daimler-Benz Grosstraktors ended up as monuments at 1st Panzer Regiment headquarters at Erfurt and 5th Panzer Regiment headquarters at Wundsdorf. After 1935, remaining four prototypes were used for training purposes at Panzer Gunnery School at Putlos. In 1937, one of Krupp and Rheinmetall Grosstraktors ended up as a monument at 5th Panzer Regiment headquarters at Wunsdorf. The remaining two were either scrapped or used for target practice.Grosstraktors were extensively tested and lessons learned from them provided the German designers with valuable experience, which was then used in the direct development of Neubaufahrzeug and eventually of other designs.


----------



## TN2IC

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Krupp’s Grosstraktor III as monument
> at the barracks of Panzer Regiment 5 in Wunsdorf, 1937.
> 
> None of those prototypes entered production due to numerous problems and defects encountered during tests. In 1933, after completed test and completed co-operation with the Soviet Union, four functional vehicles returned to Germany. Krupp and Rheinmetall-Borsig prototypes were used for training purposes in continuation with work started at Kama. Eventually, they were handed over to the 1st Panzer Division and took part in maneuvers in August of 1935. Both Daimler-Benz Grosstraktors ended up as monuments at 1st Panzer Regiment headquarters at Erfurt and 5th Panzer Regiment headquarters at Wundsdorf. After 1935, remaining four prototypes were used for training purposes at Panzer Gunnery School at Putlos. In 1937, one of Krupp and Rheinmetall Grosstraktors ended up as a monument at 5th Panzer Regiment headquarters at Wunsdorf. The remaining two were either scrapped or used for target practice.Grosstraktors were extensively tested and lessons learned from them provided the German designers with valuable experience, which was then used in the direct development of Neubaufahrzeug and eventually of other designs.



Wow.. that was good. You"re up my friend.


----------



## NavyShooter

Photo taken by my daughter last year....

Bonus point for recognizing the locale....


----------



## TN2IC

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Photo taken by my daughter last year....
> 
> Bonus point for recognizing the locale....



Well the one in the background is a Marder III (Sd.Kfz.139)...  ;D

The other one I would guess .. may be... Italian Semovente L40 da 47/32
CFB Borden for the base?


----------



## tango22a

Agree with Semovente, but think it's at Aberdeen Proving Ground, Maryland USA.


Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## NavyShooter

Ya got the tank, but not the base.

And T22 has it....Aberdeen!

Here's a better pic....

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Correct nomenclature from the US Ordnance museum site is:

Italian Tank Destroyer on L6/40 Fiat Chassis, Semovente 47/32 (FMAR275)

Country Italy 
Manufacturer Fiat-Ansaldo 
Year Manufactured Introduced 1941  
Armament One 47mm/L34 gun (MV=2100 FPS) 
Dimensions L= 12.6'; W= 6.1'; H= 5.1'; WT= 7.5 tons  

One of the first armored vehicles used by the Italians in North Africa in WW II. It was soon replaced with larger caliber weapons. The museum specimen fought at El Alamein and later at Tobruk, where it was captured. It was shipped to APG in 1943. 

http://ordmusfound.org/it47spg.html


----------



## tango22a

If it is any consolation APG has a habit of placing their exhibits on track-ways as seen in photos.

Cheers. 

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

tango22a said:
			
		

> If it is any consolation APG has a habit of placing their exhibits on track-ways as seen in photos.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> tango22a


And then let them rust away.  :'(

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> And then let them rust away.  :'(
> Regards,
> ironduke57



While the Marder III looks a little worse for wear, the Semovente looks pretty good for it's age.

I figure that the AFVs were made for the outdoors & the elements are part and parcel of what they were expected to endure... 

Besides, considering the size of Aberdeen's collection, it would require a huge amount of display space.


----------



## ironduke57

But there are much tanks/afv´s which are in desperate need for some loving:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%201/P7130049.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%201/P8140119.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040148.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040153.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040165.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040193.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040220.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040239.jpg (Only Pz IV with hydraulic steering system!)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040254.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040270.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040312.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040322.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040326.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/P9040295.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/PA020032.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/falcon039/Ordnance%20Museum%202/PA110010.jpg

(More here: http://cs.finescale.com/forums/1/264676/ShowPost.aspx Beware non Broadband user!)

Maybe an "Adopt a tank!" campaign would be a good idea. Sorry for the OT, but I had to do it.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

There is no doubt that there are many that are in great need of TLC
A partial shelter - open sheds without walls - and away from the grass & weeds would be a good start to providing some protection

I figure that APG has more vehicles than they know what to do with.... or the resources ( staff & $$$ ) to do it with.
Many appear to have received a lick of fresh paint - I guess those old WW2 vehicles are just patiently awaiting their turn


----------



## ironduke57

IIRC I read on tanknet they they were able to get some extra funds to repaint some vehicles because of environmental unfriendly paint used before (leaded paint & such).

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Red 6

Plus the climate in Maryland is absolutely terrible in regards to preserving the AFVs on display at Aberdeen.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

They only recently put the tanks on concrete, before they sat on the grass, silly buggers, they are despised by most collectors.


----------



## ironduke57

Come on guys! Post something after this depressing pix/thoughts.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Just to get the ball rolling again


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Ok who stole the space ship from Area 51? 


 ;D











I think I hear those damn black helicopters coming now.  ;D


----------



## Snafu-Bar

That's the Da Vinci tank if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> That's the Da Vinci tank if i'm not mistaken.



Cheers

Your go


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Ok here goes...


----------



## CEEBEE501

Renault FT-17?


----------



## Snafu-Bar

No but france was sent one for testing..


----------



## chanman

Ford 3-ton tank


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Your up...


----------



## chanman




----------



## tango22a

Swedish APC . Saw one fired up on range on Future Weapoons.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## chanman

tango22a said:
			
		

> Swedish APC . Saw one fired up on range on Future Weapoons.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a



Nope.


----------



## NavyShooter

A kit-bash between an M-7 Priest (the .50 mount) an M-113, a hint of Sherman, and a touch of LVTP-7?

NS


----------



## chanman

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> A kit-bash between an M-7 Priest (the .50 mount) an M-113, a hint of Sherman, and a touch of LVTP-7?
> 
> NS



Production vehicle


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Aussie M113a1?


----------



## tango22a

Chinese or Taiwanese... I suspect Taiwanese because of the .50 M2 HB.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## chanman

tango22a said:
			
		

> Chinese or Taiwanese... I suspect Taiwanese because of the .50 M2 HB.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a



Neither  

I was actually unaware that China had any APC's that resembled that.  All the ones I've seen have the steeply angled front or just haven't been as tall.


----------



## tango22a

Third Time Lucky....possibly Japanese???


tango22a


----------



## chanman

tango22a said:
			
		

> Third Time Lucky....possibly Japanese???
> 
> 
> tango22a



I can see the visual similarity to the SU60, but unfortunately, still no.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Looks like the offspring of the M75 and PBV302  ;D


----------



## chanman

Here's one that's seen better days







I've got a clearer pic, but it has a bit of the national flag which would make it far too easy  ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501

Something Serbian or Iraqi?
(also is that a shell hole on the rear left door or from the lock being riped out?)


----------



## chanman

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Something Serbian or Iraqi?
> (also is that a shell hole on the rear left door or from the lock being riped out?)



Getting very warm.


----------



## larry Strong

Yugoslavian M-60 APC


----------



## chanman

You got it, you're up  ;D


----------



## larry Strong

Hi Thanks for that. I am at work at them moment and can't access anything at the moment so the floor is open.


----------



## 241

Put your freaking crackberry away and make some product already old man


----------



## Trooper Hale

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> Aussie M113a1?


Please! They look far more like my picture.
Someone needs to post something. How am i expected to get through work tomorrow without being able to look at Army.ca, avoid work and improve my AFV id? Think of the children!


----------



## chanman

Hales! said:
			
		

> Please! They look far more like my picture.
> Someone needs to post something. How am i expected to get through work tomorrow without being able to look at Army.ca, avoid work and improve my AFV id? Think of the children!



I'll take a double turn, but only for the children .  I won't be back to confirm or deny for about 11 hours though...


----------



## CEEBEE501

PT-91?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Romanian TR-85M1 Bizonul.

Specifications 
Weight 47.2 tonnes 
Length 9.96 m (32.7 ft) 
Width 3.435 m (11.27 ft) 
Height 3.10 m (10.2 ft) 
Crew 4 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Armor 580 mm (23 in) against KE 
Primary armament 100 mm gun A-308 
Secondary armament 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun, 12.7 mm antiaircraft machine gun 
Engine Model 8VS-A2T2M 8-cyl. diesel 860 hp (640 kW) 
Power/weight 17 hp/tonne 
Suspension torsion bar 
Operational range 400 km (250 mi) 
Speed 60 km/h (37 mph)


----------



## chanman

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Romanian TR-85M1 Bizonul.
> 
> Specifications
> Weight 47.2 tonnes
> Length 9.96 m (32.7 ft)
> Width 3.435 m (11.27 ft)
> Height 3.10 m (10.2 ft)
> Crew 4
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Armor 580 mm (23 in) against KE
> Primary armament 100 mm gun A-308
> Secondary armament 7.62 mm coaxial machine gun, 12.7 mm antiaircraft machine gun
> Engine Model 8VS-A2T2M 8-cyl. diesel 860 hp (640 kW)
> Power/weight 17 hp/tonne
> Suspension torsion bar
> Operational range 400 km (250 mi)
> Speed 60 km/h (37 mph)



That's the one.  You're up!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Cool, here is a line/cg drawing of a production vehicle.







And a real world pic


----------



## tango22a

Argentine TAM... though if you look closely the line drawing and picture are NOT the same. I made ID from the picture.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Damn that was quick


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tango22a said:
			
		

> Argentine TAM... though if you look closely the line drawing and picture are NOT the same. I made ID from the picture.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a



You are right about the line drawing, should have read the caption better  :-X

The line drawing is infact a : stretched TAM Chassis with a Leo II A4 turret.


----------



## Shamrock

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Damn that was quick



At this point in the game, you have to show a lugnut on a line drawing of a concept vehicle to give some of these AFV SME's a challenge.


----------



## tango22a

I am not an SME in AFV Recognition but have been reading books on AFVs for over 50 years... sometimes the old memory plays tricks... sometimes I get lucky.

Newfie Sapper please post another since I don't have any current pix.

Thanks,

tango22a


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Lets try this again.

Drawing,






Real picture


----------



## AndrewB2020

After an exhaustive search I deem this vehicle to be the bremer marienwagen

http://www.landships.freeservers.com/mgm_marienwagen_kitreview.htm

Have a sunny Afghanistan day  :warstory:


----------



## Nfld Sapper

AndrewB2020 said:
			
		

> After an exhaustive search I deem this vehicle to be the bremer marienwagen
> 
> http://www.landships.freeservers.com/mgm_marienwagen_kitreview.htm
> 
> Have a sunny Afghanistan day  :warstory:



Correct, you have the conch.


----------



## AndrewB2020

Alright...this is definitely a different one.


----------



## Blackadder1916

AndrewB2020 said:
			
		

> Alright...this is definitely a different one.



French.  "Char G1P" also sometimes identified as "Char SEAM" 

Char Seam (Poniatowski-Petroleo-Electrique) was an experimental tank developed for the French Char G1 project by the Societe d'Etudes et d'Applications Mecaniques and fitted with a gasoline-electric transmission.  Like all the other submissions for this project, it did not go into manufacture (or even completion of an adequate prototype) before the fall of France.


----------



## AndrewB2020

Roger that...over to you.


----------



## Blackadder1916

What is this one?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Upgraded Simba?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Colin P said:
			
		

> Upgraded Simba?



No.


----------



## Snafu-Bar

I figure it's what you get when a Simba and Condor have offspring 

 Looks close to both but yet unique.

Cheers


----------



## tango22a

FRES Boxer 4X4

Tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> . . .  what you get when a Simba and Condor have offspring . . .





			
				tango22a said:
			
		

> FRES Boxer 4X4



No and No.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Lets see if my hunch was correct

As there are UAE flags in the Background I looked for any wheeled vehicles that the UAE tested and found the IGUANA FV4 by Sabiex of Belgium to look remarkably similar to you photo

http://www.sabiex.com/iguana/index.html


----------



## Blackadder1916

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Lets see if my hunch was correct
> 
> As there are UAE flags in the Background I looked for any wheeled vehicles that the UAE tested and found the *IGUANA FV4 by Sabiex* of Belgium to look remarkably similar to you photo
> 
> http://www.sabiex.com/iguana/index.html



Good hunch!  You're next.

(should have cut the flags out of that picture)


----------



## CEEBEE501

Interesting tank I once found


----------



## Old and Tired

American entry for the MBT-70 program with the German Army.


----------



## geo

Forerunner of the Leopard AND the Abrams...


----------



## CEEBEE501

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> American entry for the MBT-70 program with the German Army.



Yup 
I kinda knew it was going to be guessed quickly with the wealth of knowledge here.
(Where would I ask what a tank is because I have a whole bunch of pictures from when I was at the German Ministry for Military technology but forgot to take pictures of the Info plaques of the prototype tanks, and some of them look really interesting)


----------



## Colin Parkinson

MBT-70 looking a little worse for wear at Littlefields, they welded steel boxs to the hull to increase the weight.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I know it's not my turn but this should not be to hard, the clues are in the picture.


----------



## CEEBEE501

M-51?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

M-51 is a Israeli Supersherman

This picture is taken from the driver hatch, notice the 2 different types of ammuntion for the main gun.


----------



## CEEBEE501

I ment to say M551 but for some odd reason only typed M51  :-[


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Not enough coffee clearly!!!   

You got it, it's the M551, the rounds on the right of the picture are the 152mm HE and you can make out the missiles on the left. Actually with a modified breech (get rid of the screwy screw breech) the gun would likely work well on a Engineering vehicle or even a LAV as fire support.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Ok here are 3 pics from my trip to The German Ministry for Military technology \


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

Puma prototype.


----------



## CEEBEE501

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Puma prototype.


Right country, but wrong prototype.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Marder 2 Infantry Fighting Vehicle 
The vehicle is an experimental prototype (VT-001) that was built in 1990-1991.



> The Bundeswehr had originally planned to replace the Marder 1 IFV, starting around the year 2000. However, this plan was cancelled in the light of Germany's reunification and the fall of the Soviet Union. However, an experimental prototype vehicle was developed that demonstrated an unprecedented operational range, cross-country mobility, mounted and dismounted firepower, and armored protection.
> 
> The Marder 2 prototype featured a fully stabilized gun with a digital fire control system that could be switched between 35mm and 50mm by changing the barrel and breech assemblies. It was supported with a dual feed system, providing Armor-Piercing and High-Explosive shells. Secondary armament comprised a 7.62mm machine gun.
> 
> The vehicle was protected with spaced armor and an interior spall liner, and could carry a complement of ten men. It weighed 43 tons, and was powered by an 8-cylinder turbocharged diesel engine developing 1000hp.



Here are some view of it outdoors.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Marder 2 Infantry Fighting Vehicle
> The vehicle is an experimental prototype (VT-001) that was built in 1990-1991.
> 
> Here's a view of it outdoors.



Yuppers


----------



## ironduke57

Yes, a real shame that it wasn´t fielded. The people who had to do with spoke very highly of it. :'(

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's the next one.


----------



## Blackadder1916

And a couple more views of this vehicle.


----------



## geo

Rhodesian Crocodile armoured transport


----------



## CEEBEE501

Any relation to Australian Rover Light Armoured Car?


----------



## tango22a

I believe it is a wheeled version of a Swedish light or medium tank. I think it is Strv 41. It was produced in both wheeled and tracked versions.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## geo

Strv 41 - ya gotta be kidding....


----------



## chanman

geo said:
			
		

> Strv 41 - ya gotta be kidding....



Looks like the Czech LT-38/Pz.38


----------



## geo

... that was my point.


----------



## tango22a

APC version of STRV M42 according to one of my reference books.SKPF M/42

tango22a


----------



## tango22a

GEO:

PM inbound.

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

tango22a said:
			
		

> APC version of STRV M42 according to one of my reference books.*SKPF M/42*



SKPF M/42.  (SKPF if armored hull was on Scania-Vabis F11 truck chassis and VKPF on Volvo TLV 142 chassis.)  Was not related to Strv M42.  The KPs (Karosseri Pansarbil) were armoured 4-wheel drive personnel carriers built for the Swedish army during the Second World War.  Remained in Swedish service until 1990s; afterwards some went to Latvia and Lithuania.  The Swedes even used some on UN ops and I recall seeing it (or something similar) at the SWEDBAT camp in the Sinai in the 70s.

What's next.


----------



## tango22a

Blackadder 1916:

Guess my book is wrong...seen it happen before.

Plase post again

Thanks,

tango22a


----------



## geo

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3364457

from what I can glean from here, it would appear that the SKPF M/42 and the Crocodile have a common pedigree...Interesting but little known tidbit there Blackadder - Got another one ?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay, here's something a little more recent.


----------



## Koenigsegg

How many wheels does the model in the images have?

I'll assume it is 8, which would make it the GPV Colonel or Captain.
And if I am correct, forgive me, but I am currently pictureless.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Haha good thing this popped up: 


> Warning - while you were typing a new reply has been posted. You may wish to review your post.


I was about to ask the same thing


----------



## Blackadder1916

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> I'll assume it is 8, which would make it the *GPV Colonel* or Captain.
> And if I am correct, forgive me, but I am currently pictureless.



And you got it.


----------



## 1h_trooper

how about this one ?







This particular model is in Dutch service.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

PzH 2000


----------



## scotty884

Pazerhaubitz or PZ2000


----------



## NavyShooter

Ironically, I was going to say (based on just the partially downloaded image as it was 1/2 done) Pz2000, or E-100.  The E-100 had a funny muzzlebrake too...but in current service?  Nope.


----------



## 1h_trooper

yes that is correct, sorry about the size of the pic


----------



## scotty884

????


----------



## CEEBEE501

Cougar whith snapped steering arms?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

and misjudged the gap too......  ;D


----------



## dangerboy

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Cougar whith snapped steering arms?


It is a coyote without the 25mm barrel removed.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

dangerboy said:
			
		

> It is a coyote without the 25mm barrel removed.



You mean with the barrel removed


----------



## Michael OLeary

It's an HLVW wrecker.    ;D

And some armoured thingie with wheels.    ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale

Wouldnt have wanted to be driving that lav. Can only imagine the face of the crew commander when he realised what he'd done...


----------



## CEEBEE501

What about the poor driver?  :-[


----------



## Trooper Hale

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> What about the poor driver?  :-[


Thats why i wouldnt have wanted to be driving it! If i'd done that to a couple of my crewies i'd be out and running before they got a chance to impart their wisdom through the medium of large, metal objects.


----------



## TN2IC

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> It's an HLVW wrecker.    ;D
> 
> And some armoured thingie with wheels.    ;D




 :rofl:

That just made my day...


----------



## Old and Tired

Looks like the results of my attempt to fix the radios while trying to find the CD player while answering my cell phone on a road test.  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter

Ya know,

That might make a great contribution to the Safety Digest....

We'd just have to make sure we used the plate number to track down (pun intended) the person here who actually perpetrated it!

It wasn't me.  I've only ever driven a Leopard, and a Frigate.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok, 

And since no-one has posted the next in line yet, I'll give a teaser.  

This one is 1/5 scale, and is going to be big enough for my son to drive it.

It's a semi-scale item, but the frame is pretty close.

Can anyone guess what it's going to end up being?


----------



## Old and Tired

PzKW IV Tiger 1, guessing from the wheel spacing, glacis plate design and slope of the sponsons over what I'm guessing will be the tracks at the rear.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Cool, you should put a paintball gun in the turrent, or water gun. And lock away the cats


----------



## NavyShooter

Ayup.  

Tiger 1.

It's going to be "mostly" scale.

As a sop to my manufacturing tolerances, and readily available road wheel sizes, I'm using 7 wheels per side (interleaved) instead of 8 sets.  

It's going to have a fully sprung suspension using torsion bars, and the tracks are going to be a pair of #60 roller chains with plates on them.  (Got one of them started already.)

The turret will be equipped with a couple of armament options.  First will be the mini-airsoft gun from Canuckistan Tire (a little Mini-MP-5 that's going to get chopped down a bunch) and the primary armament will be a nerf gun of some sort.  I've got enough reserve space to fit an air cylinder in it, so it'll be pneumatically fired.

I figure the boy will be the terror of the neighbourhood once it's running!  

When he outgrows it, I'll R/C it and play with it myself 

Next!

NS


----------



## CEEBEE501

So whats powering the pint sized terror any way?


(ps. whos turn is it now?)


----------



## NavyShooter

I picked up a pair of small surplus wheelchair motors.  

Hope it'll be enough!

NS


----------



## TN2IC

Waverley NS eh? I"ll have to visit once your done.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Well i have this picture in my files and I can't remember what it is, I took it from the internet.


----------



## IGA

I remember seeing this at the PNE. It's the heavy armoured ring toss


----------



## geo

soviet T-28
In many ways similar to the British Vickers A1E1 Independent tank. This tank greatly influenced tank design in the period between the wars, although only one prototype was manufactured in 1926. The Kirov Factory in Leningrad began manufacturing a tank, which was based on the British Independent in 1932. The T-28 tank was officially approved on August 11, 1933. The T-28 had one large turret with a 76.2mm gun and two smaller turrets with 7.62mm machine guns. A total of 503 T-28 tanks were manufactured over a period of 8 years from 1933 to 1941.

Your pic apparently comes from here....

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~ejuhola/7.62/t28.html


----------



## geo

tied up with other things & no time to dig up a new challenge.... Anyone ???


----------



## Blackadder1916

Ok, here's one.


----------



## ironduke57

;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

Another view with a more realistic looking crew.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Can't recall the name but it's based on the Hellcat chassis as a Recce/APC


----------



## larry Strong

M-39 Armored Utility Vehicle

http://www.olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_m39auv.php

Someone please post a piccie.


----------



## ironduke57

Try this! ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Jungle

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Try this! ;D
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57


T-10 heavy tank ??


----------



## chanman

Jungle said:
			
		

> T-10 heavy tank ??



Wrong hull.  Doesn't have the distinctive glacis of the IS-3/T-10, and has no return rollers and one less road wheel compared to the IS-2/3 and T-10 designs.  It also doesn't have the distinctive gap between first and second roadwheels of a T-54/55. That probably means a T-34 chassis?

That rear-facing MG though... wasn't that mostly on Soviet heavy tanks?

Did someone try to graft a IS-2 turret onto a T-34? The shape of the turret doesn't look like the T34/100mm prototypes, and I didn't see a rear facing MG on those either.

http://www.battlefield.ru/content/view/77/48/lang,en/


----------



## ironduke57

T-10 heavy tank ?-> No.
T-34 variant/based ?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

Shot in the dark  JS-1?


----------



## ironduke57

JS-1 ? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

It was worth a shot!! ;D


----------



## tango22a

Could vehicle possibly be Swiss?

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Swiss ? -> No.

@AJ OLSEN 
This is not Nam. There are rules! SCNR
Normally there is only one quiz running at any given time. If you guess one you get the right to post something new. Sometime´s a winner don´t want to post a pic and give´s the round free. Who posts the first new pic then is the next.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 241

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> @AJ OLSEN
> This is not Nam. There are rules! SCNR
> Normally there is only one quiz running at any given time. If you guess one you get the right to post something new. Sometime´s a winner don´t want to post a pic and give´s the round free. Who posts the first new pic then is the next.



Isn't there also a completely different thread for Air Craft?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Looks a bit more like a T-44 hull except for the drivers position.


----------



## ironduke57

T-44 related ? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

Hazard a guess that its a sketch of the JS-2 prototype.  Same rearward facing machine gun and  overall layout.

H


----------



## larry Strong

The design of the rear has nothing to do with the JS series. Prototype or imaginary?


----------



## Old and Tired

Here a line drawing that shows the rear machine gun.


----------



## ironduke57

Not JS/KV related. Not build, but a real project.

Another graphic.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## chanman

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Not JS/KV related. Not build, but a real project.
> 
> Another graphic.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Hmm, I guess the first question I should be asking is... _Is_ this a Russian project, or have we been barking up the wrong nationali-tree?


----------



## ironduke57

Good question. And no, it is not russian.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

GIAT Europa Panzer study?

Soon to become AMX 30 and Leopard?

vG

P.S. Chanman sent me here.


----------



## ironduke57

GIAT Europa Panzer study? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Chinese Experimental Heavy Tank?


----------



## ironduke57

Chinese Experimental Heavy Tank? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

E-75 Standardpanzer


----------



## ironduke57

E-75? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

I'm going to guess that it's got a german line to it, because the rear LMG appears to be very MG-42-ish in looks.

Is it Swedish?

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Swedish ?-> No.
german ? -> Yes.  

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Porsche Model 734?


----------



## ironduke57

Porsche Model 734? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

It has 5 road wheels, like the Kanone, is it a turreted version of the Kanone?

NS


----------



## ironduke57

turreted version of the Kanone? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

I know I got a no for the Europa Panzer, but there are many similarities:

http://jedsite.info/tanks-echo/echo/europanzer_series/europanzer-series.html
http://jedsite.info/tanks-echo/echo/europanzer_series/french/french-intro.html

Not least the 5 roadwheels and the cast turret, although your challenge does not have the rear bustle nor the rear firing MG.

There are clear similarities to both the later AMX-30 and the Standard Panzer (Leopard).

Right now I'd guess on a German project right after ww2 that just predates the joint Eropanzer project. There are so many similarities.

vG


----------



## ironduke57

German project right after ww2 that just predates the joint Eropanzer project? -> Yes.  So how is it´s name?

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: YES, BABY! 500 post´s! :cheers:


----------



## vonGarvin

I've just spent the last hour looking and looking.  I'm stumped! :-\


----------



## NavyShooter

I'm out of ideas too.  My google-fu is lacking.

NS


----------



## larry Strong

Is it the Experimentalentwicklung (later named Keiler) project of the late sixties?


----------



## ironduke57

Experimentalentwicklung (later named Keiler) project of the late sixties? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

You sleep on here or what?


----------



## ironduke57

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> You sleep on here or what?



Na. Not jet, ;D but a different timezone helps sometimes (6:55 pm atm here/GMT+1). Also I get directly an message popup here when a new EMail arrives.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## CEEBEE501

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> You sleep on here or what?


No he dosent sleep. He waits


----------



## ironduke57

:rofl: :nana:


----------



## Colin Parkinson

You're an evil one Mr Grinch (aka Ironduke57)  ;D

I wouldn't touch you with a 39 and half foot pole!!!!!


----------



## ironduke57

Me? Never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





With a pole that long you don´t have chance to touch me from Canada. The Ocean is a "bit" larger.  

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Michael OLeary

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> No he dosent sleep. He waits



Chuck Norris?


----------



## NavyShooter

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Chuck Norris?



KevinB....


----------



## McG

Borgward concept for the Leopard 1 competition?


----------



## Cleared Hot

PzKpfw VII (schwere) Löwe?


----------



## vG

I'm away from my books at the moment, but I don't expect it to be mention in von Etterlingen anyway and the chance of a mention in the German Panzer Museum catalogue is slim (although the do have some interesting prototypes...  ;D).

The net is sorely lacking in info, and the only thing it gives out is how the Standard Panzer came to be, and that's after the Europa Panzer which is after our mystery Panzer.

The only thing the wiki article on the Leo I gives up is a joint venture between daimler, Porsche and the Indian Tata Group about a tank made for export to India predating the Europa Panzer. No name though.



> Die Wiederbewaffnung der Bundesrepublik am 5. Mai 1955 führte auch zur Erstausstattung der Bundeswehr mit amerikanischen und britischen Panzerfahrzeugen. Die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie war zu dieser Zeit nicht in der Lage, an die Panzerentwicklung anzuschließen. Jedoch versuchte Daimler-Benz mit Unterstützung ausländischer Hersteller, die Entwicklungslücke zu schließen. Gemeinsam mit der Porsche KG, ZF Friedrichshafen, Ruhrstahl AG und der indischen Tata-Gruppe sollte für Indien ein Kampfpanzer entwickelt werden. Dieses Projekt scheiterte jedoch.



[searching about the internets at my employers expense...]

VICTORY AT LAST!

It's called the Indien-Panzer!

And is indeed the joint project by Daimler-benz, Porsche and Tata!

http://www.secretprojects.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1863.0;imode



> Not so long as I thought.  Brief details (and your drawing on a mid-grey background) in Spielberger's Waffensystem Leopard 1 and 2.  There is a small artist's impression in which the road wheels are fully visible, no return rollers.  Looks a bit like a T-54 with very long gun.
> Very much a joint effort.  Porsche for overall design; Daimler-Benz MB837A 8-cyl diesel; Zahnradfabrik AG of Friedrichshafen for track etc; Ruhrstahl for turret and gun.  Production in India by TATA was intended.  Indian optics, sights.
> Date 1954-55
> Intended to meet an Indian need for a 36-39 ton tank, the German submission would probably have been around 40 tons.  Power to weight 16.7 hp/ton so around 670 hp; top speed 50km/h,  90mm gun.  Armour 90mm, up to 130mm turret face, cast steel.



And

http://www.network54.com/Forum/240281/message/1090833080/What+is+DB-Porsche+Indien-panzer-

...

That was exhausting!

Good challenge!



vG


----------



## ironduke57

Borgward concept for the Leopard 1 competition?-> No.
PzKpfw VII (schwere) Löwe?-> No.
Indien-Panzer? -> Yes. Good. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

I'll have to get home and dig through some photos, so it might be a day or so.

vG


----------



## McG

Is there any relation between the 1954 Indien-Panzer and the Heavy Tank requirement which was canceled even prior to the Leopard 1 project launching?

http://www.rheinmetall-detec.de/index.php?fid=4978&lang=3


----------



## ironduke57

MCG said:
			
		

> Is there any relation between the 1954 Indien-Panzer and the Heavy Tank requirement which was canceled even prior to the Leopard 1 project launching?
> 
> http://www.rheinmetall-detec.de/index.php?fid=4978&lang=3


AFAIK there were none.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

Chanman might have posted this before...

My favourite Panzer Jäger!  ;D

Which country? What gun? What bike? On which fronts was it used?



vG


----------



## NavyShooter

> The Nimbus was an aircooled, four cylinder motorbike of 750 ccm with 21 hp.The four cylinders were in a row parallel with the bikes length, and it had shaft drive. It was, alongside with BMW, the first motorbike with telescopic forks. The framework wasn't tube, but flat steel bars, riveted together. Topspeed was around 85 km/t with sidecar. The 20mm Madsen machinegun was a scaled up 8mm Madsen machine gun. The 8mm Madsen was developed in the 1890s, and adopted by the Danish army in 1903. It was one of the very first light machineguns, and at the same time very reliable. No one has ever used the same system as in the Madsen. The Madsen had a unique firing system and was rather expensive to make. Like the Nimbus, there were some national pride connected to it.
> 
> The gun was attached to the bike, it was in place of the sidecar. It wasn't possible to shoot while driving, so the Danes adopted a hit and run tactic. It was possible to take of the gun, and use it directly from the ground. On the 9th of April most shooting was from the motorbike while stationary beside the road.
> 
> The Danish army fought German armored cars and PzKpfw 1 from motorbikes armed with a 20 mm Madsen machinegun on the morning of the 9th of April 1940. The fighting began at 4 o'clock in the morning that day, and at around 8am it was over. The Danes lost 13 men in the fighting, the Germans lost a total of 13 armored cars and two PzKpfw 1 tanks. German Messerschmitt 110s attacked the Danish airforce, which was concentrated on a single airfield. Only one Fokker CV became airborne, and immediately shot down, the rest of the proud Danish airforce was destroyed on the ground.
> 
> The Nimbus isn't that well known outside Denmark, even though it was produced from 1932 to 1960.
> 
> Photos 1, 2, 3, and 5 show the heavy 20mm Madsen and the Nimbus Motorcycle. Picture 4 shows the Nimbus armed with the 8mm Madsen light MG.
> 
> Kim Scholer, editor of Nimbus Tidende [Nimbus Times] writes:
> 
> "The Nimbus model C was in production from 1934 to 1960, with a fair number going to the military. In the late 1930's some attempts vere made to sell military versions abroad. One with a regular sidecar and the 8 mm Madsen machine gun was demonstrated to Chiang Kai-Check of China, while the other version with the 20 mm cannon was demonstrated for the military in Brazil. Nothing came of it, though.
> 
> The Nimbus factory was also asked to come up with an offer for 70 bikes to the Turkish Army (of which nothing came), while the export order of a sale of roughly 100 Nimbus motorcycles to the Yugoslav Army did materialize. The bikes were not delivered before the German Army had conquered Yugoslavia, but upon finding the relevant documents in a bank vault in Zagreb, the German Army in Denmark requested that the machines be handed over. The ex-Yugoslav Nimbuses were presumably all used in Norway, but it is very possible other Nimbuses saw active duty in the eastern campaign, where Danish volunteers presumably were provided with vehicles - cars, trucks & motorcycles - from the Danish Army. The number of the latter remains unclear.
> 
> As the editor of Nimbus Tidende [Nimbus Times] I often get new material about the military Nimbuses. A friend of mine interviewed one of the soldiers who had seen active fighting when the Germans invaded Denmark. The old guy said that they had tried to fire the cannon while still mounted on the sidecar, and breaking all glass (front light, speedo, ammeter) in the process. The outfit's handling with the cannon was none too impressive, not suprising, considering the weight.
> 
> Another old soldier, German, handed over a wartime picture of himself and some fellow Wehrmacht soldiers astride a Nimbus outfit. He claimed to have seen, from the saddle of this Nimbus, the onion-shaped tops of the churches in The Kremlin.
> 
> Finally the Nimbus has been used as Red Cross escort when bringing home KZ-camp survivors, and the military police under UN command used them in Cyprus."


----------



## vG

Excellent, NavyShooter!



A much underappreciated weaponssystem. In a way not unlike Iran's current "two guys on a crosscountry motorcycle with RPG" brigades.







Your turn.

vG

P.S.

One should add that 70 Nimbus' were used by Freikorps Dänemark on the East Front.

http://www.milhist.dk/vaaben/lands/koretojer_ost/koretojer_ost.htm


----------



## NavyShooter

That reminds me of something....






Will post a real pic when I get home tonite.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

Here goes,


----------



## George Wallace

As this is LAND Vehicles, that would be a 2S1 (old designation M-1974) 122-mm Self-Propelled Howitzer.     Nice photo.  Go again.


----------



## NavyShooter

Here's another one then....


----------



## larry Strong

155mm Self-propelled Howitzer M44

http://afvdb.50megs.com/usa/155mmsphm44.html

Though it was only a pilot it did have an official designation. What was it?


----------



## George Wallace

US.  M-44


----------



## larry Strong

US  - yes
M-44 - no


----------



## NavyShooter

Keep looking....

 ;D


----------



## NavyShooter

Actually Larry, you have it.

The picture you posted is incorrect, but the ones at the link are correct.

1953 -U.S.A. M44 SP 155mm Howitzer

http://www.battletanks.com/m44_sp_howitzer.htm


----------



## larry Strong

Hi the piccie I posted is the next one.


----------



## chanman

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Hi the piccie I posted is the next one.



US T88

M18 pilot model with a 105mm gun?


----------



## larry Strong

Correct Chanman


----------



## chanman

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Correct Chanman



Amazingly, it wasn't hard to get.  If you zoom in on the picture, you can see 105mm printed on the side of the vehicle.  After that, it was a quick look through US AFVs from the 1940's to get the chassis, then on the variations.   



New AFV


----------



## Blackadder1916

10TP - Polish cruiser tank prototype.


----------



## chanman

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> 10TP - Polish cruiser tank prototype.



Your turn!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's the next.


----------



## CEEBEE501

M4A3E2 Jumbo Sherman?


----------



## tango22a

Sherman with 105mm howitzer in place of 75mm gun.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

*Sherman* with 105mm howitzer in place of 75mm gun.    No.

M4A3E2 Jumbo *Sherman*?    No.


----------



## Gasplug

T6 - prototype of the Sherman???

Gasplug


----------



## vG

The T6 looks like this:

http://www.jedsite.info/tanks-sierra/sierra/sherman_series/t6/t6.html

I have been all over the M2 lights, M2 mediums, Sherman prototypes, etc. and this thing doesn't come up anywhere.

The mystery tanks VVSS suspension is not quite like the American standard tanks'. Likewise the angularness of the glacis is most unamerican. The drive wheel is VERY unlike the US tanks. The turret looks kinda American but could be something else?

Either it's a mystery prototype, or a postwar redesign for export.

But more likely it's not US, but something werid and exotic. Brazillian or something...

 ???

vG


----------



## chanman

T-14 Assault tank?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T14_Heavy_Tank


----------



## vG

http://www.jedsite.info/tanks-tango/tango-numbers-us/t014_series/t14-series.html

Doesn't look like it. Wrong turret, glacis, drive wheel, etc.

vG


----------



## chanman

vG said:
			
		

> http://www.jedsite.info/tanks-tango/tango-numbers-us/t014_series/t14-series.html
> 
> Doesn't look like it. Wrong turret, glacis, drive wheel, etc.
> 
> vG



Hmm, looking again, the T20E1 and T22E1 both have 75 mm guns and the HVSS, but the hull shape at the front seems to be a bit different from the picture.


----------



## Blackadder1916

T6 - prototype of the Sherman  -  No.

T-14 Assault tank  -  No.

the M2 lights, M2 mediums, Sherman prototypes -  No.

a mystery prototype, or a postwar redesign for export  -  No

it's not US -  Correct

Brazilian -  No

Other views below.


----------



## McG

It is not Ram 1, Ram 2 or Grizzly either.  Some hull similarities to the Australian Sentinel (which was also bogey suspension), but not close enough for a match.


----------



## Cloud Cover

There are some similarities with the M5 tank, but with an extra set of bogies each side. Its not the X1A1, too old for that. The uniform head gear looks French or perhaps Spanish.


----------



## geo

This one is missing the modularity of the Sherman drive train... You'd have to dismantle the entire front end to get at it... VS dropping one part....  Also, looks to have a very low silhouette - too low ?


----------



## Blackadder1916

. . . Ram 1, Ram 2 or Grizzly . . .  Australian Sentinel  -  No
. . . M5 tank  . . . X1A1 . . . French or perhaps Spanish  -  No.


----------



## NavyShooter

Reminds me of a joke....

How many million is in a brazillian....

NS


----------



## larry Strong

Thanks for the joke.  Was this vehicle the base for the CC MB2 (X1A2) series of light tanks, made from 1980


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Was this vehicle the base for the CC MB2 (X1A2) series of light tanks, made from 1980



No.


----------



## chanman

Argentinan Nahuel (Medium Tank Nahuel D.L. 43)

http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/argentina/argentina.html

















> The Tanque 'Nahuel', Modelo DL 43 was a medium tank designed and built in Argentina in 1943. The name means Tiger in Araucano, an native langauge of the south of Argentina. Contrary to what is popularly believed, it was a totally indigenous design, and not a copy of the U.S. M4 'Sherman'. It's design was "inspired" by the M4, but it was not a copy. The photo on the left above shows Teniente Coronel (Lt. Colonel) Alfredo Baisi, the designer of the tank. Both photos above were taken on July the 9th, though, 4 years apart. July 9th being Argentina's independence day.
> 
> Like the M4, the 'Nahuel' was armed with a 75mm main gun, and there was a co-axially mounted 12.7mm, and
> three hull-mounted 7,65mm machine guns.
> 
> This tank had a 5-man crew, and was powered by a 500 hp engine giving it a top speed of 25 mph and a range of approximately 150 miles. It had armor of 80mm maximum.
> 
> Ironically, after only 16 of these tanks were produced, production of the Nahuel ceased and U.S. M4s were supplied to Argentina. More detailed information about this tank can be found in the 1972 article "Ancora dal Sudamerica"- by Dr. Georg von Rauch in the magazine Eserciti e Armi.


----------



## Blackadder1916

chanman said:
			
		

> Argentinan Nahuel (Medium Tank Nahuel D.L. 43)



And we have a winner!

_(An odd thought came to mind - is an Argentine "Tango" callsign an armoured vehicle or a dance partner?)_


----------



## George Wallace

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> _(An odd thought came to mind - is an Argentine "Tango" callsign an armoured vehicle or a dance partner?)_



Depends on the music.

A three beat; Bap! Bap! Bap! Someone's knocking on my door............and I would say it is an Armoured Veh.

A little livelier tune, with mirangas and it is probably a long legged Latino dance partner.


----------



## chanman

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> And we have a winner!



Was it cheating to google "Tank OR AFV" and random major South American countries?  ;D


This next one is for the redlegs like vG...


----------



## George Wallace

I would say a hybred of an 2S7 Pion 203mm gun on a T54/55 chassis.


----------



## chanman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I would say a hybred of an 2S7 Pion 203mm gun on a T54/55 chassis.



Chassis is likely, but it's not a 203mm gun


----------



## Blackadder1916

Egyptian?


----------



## chanman

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Egyptian?



Nope.  Saw action in the ME, but not with or against the Egyptions, and it isn't a local design.


----------



## Gasplug

M-1978 KOKSAN 170mm self propelled gun, of North Korean manufacture, likely with the Iranian army...

Gasplug


----------



## chanman

Gasplug said:
			
		

> M-1978 KOKSAN 170mm self propelled gun, of North Korean manufacture, likely with the Iranian army...
> 
> Gasplug



And you're up!


----------



## Gasplug

Let me start with something simple for the AFV pros! What's the calibre of the gun?

Gasplug


----------



## vonGarvin

I'll take a stab at it: 152mm?


----------



## Gasplug

152mm - No.

Gasplug


----------



## McG

China, Type 89,  120 mm


----------



## Gasplug

MCG, 

You have it.  I had hoped the SPG look would get more bites but "you'se guys" are way too good.  Your turn.

Gasplug


----------



## McG

I don't have any pictures at the moment.  First person to post one has the next round.


----------



## geo

How about....


----------



## Blackadder1916

It's a Czechoslovakian OA vz.27 (aka Skoda PA-3) armoured car


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Relative of the Daleks  ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one out for the next round.


----------



## McG

US T92


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> US T92



Well, that didn't last long.  You're up.


----------



## McG

This should be quick.


----------



## Blackadder1916

French  ARL 44



> 1945 ARL 44
> Conçu dans la clandestinité sous l'occupation allemande, le char ARL devait réarmer les forces françaises de l'après-guerre. L'état des ressources industrielles après la Libération ne permit la réalisation de ce projet. Seule une petite série de cet engin put être produite au début des années 50.
> 
> CARACTERISTIQUES TECHNIQUES
> Constructeur A.R.L. Atelier de Construction de Rueil
> Production : 60
> Période de production : 1947 - 1950
> Type : char lourd
> Équipage : 5 hommes
> Longueur (m) : 10,52
> Largeur (m) : 3,40
> Hauteur (m) : 3,20
> Poids en ordre de Combat (kg) : 50 000
> Blindage : 120 mm maxi
> Équipement radio : SCR 508 ou SCR 528
> ARMEMENT
> Armement principal : 1 canon de 90mm SA mod 45 V° 1000m/s
> Munitions : 50 obus
> Rotation (degrés) : 360°
> Armement secondaire : 2 mitrailleuses de 7,5mm mod 31
> Munitions : 5000
> MOBILITE
> Moteur : Maybach HL 230
> Type & Cylindrée : 12 cyl 23.5 l
> Puissance (max.) : 575 cv à 2 500 t/m
> Carburant : Essence
> Autonomie (km) : 350
> Vitesse sur route : 37.25 km/h
> Largeur chenille : 0.60
> Garde au sol (m) : 0.45
> Pente (%) : 60
> Obstacle Vertical (m) : 1.00
> Passage à gué (m) : 1.30
> Franchissement (m) : 2.50


----------



## McG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> French  ARL 44


Your turn


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this one?


----------



## Gasplug

This one is the Polizei-Panzerkampfwagen ADGZ.  Originally developed for the Austrian Army...

Gasplug


----------



## Blackadder1916

> Polizei-Panzerkampfwagen ADGZ.



Your turn.


----------



## Gasplug

Let's try this weird little thing...

Gasplug


----------



## ironduke57

15cm Schweres Infanteriegeschuetz 33/2 (Sf) auf Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Gasplug

> 15cm Schweres Infanteriegeschuetz 33/2 (Sf) auf Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer



I guess you won't miss many of the Germans! : You got it even with the Hetzer chassis...

Your turn.

Gasplug


----------



## vonGarvin

Gasplug said:
			
		

> I guess you won't miss many of the Germans! : *You got it even with the Hetzer chassis*...
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> Gasplug


That Hetzer chassis stood out (to me, anyway).  

Trivia: What does the "t" in the tank's designation stand for?  (Ironduke, you're not allowed to answer.  LOL)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> That Hetzer chassis stood out (to me, anyway).
> 
> Trivia: What does the "t" in the tank's designation stand for?  (Ironduke, you're not allowed to answer.  LOL)



Means heavy tank?


----------



## vG

The T stands for Tjekkisch or Czeck in English.

Heavy would be S for schweer.

vG


----------



## vonGarvin

vG said:
			
		

> The T stands for Tjekkisch or Czeck in English.
> 
> Heavy would be S for schweer.
> 
> vG


Yes (though it's "tschechisch" in German.  Note the lack of capitalisation of the word.  But that's another thread)

OK, next photo poster is up.  Sorry for the detour, one and all!


----------



## ironduke57

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> ... (Ironduke, you're not allowed to answer.  LOL)









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What´s this?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine

T-Lav?


----------



## ironduke57

T-Lav? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Fide et Fortitudine said:
			
		

> T-Lav?



You failed AFV recognition 101  ;D

This is a T-LAV


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine

rats


----------



## vG

Definately a T-54/55 chassis, so now it's just a matter of ploughing troght the entire internet for variants...

 :crybaby:

vG


----------



## ironduke57

T-54/55 chassis ? -> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

http://www.military-today.com/apc/tarmour.htm

Tarmour T55 based APC from India (you've got a thing for India Ironduke?).



> The Tarmour heavy armored personnel carrier is a recent Indian development. It is a conversion of ageing Soviet T-55 medium tanks. India operates around 900 T-55 tanks, that are in process of being phased out. This heavy APC shows some Israel's influence in it's design.
> 
> Protection of the Tarmour heavy APC is similar to MBTs. It is claimed that it's armor provides all-round protection against RPG-7 rounds. Vehicle is fitted with NBC protection and automatic fire suppression systems.
> 
> The Tarmour is armed with a remotely controlled 12.7-mm machine gun. This weapon station is operated by vehicle's commander.
> 
> Vehicle has a crew of two and provides accommodation for 9 troops. Troops enter and leave the vehicle through the rear door.
> 
> The Tarmour heavy APC is based on a Soviet T-55 medium tank chassis, but has a raised superstructure. It is worth mentioning that India operates a number of ageing Soviet T-55 medium tanks, that pose little threat to modern main battle tanks. Original engine of the T-55 was replaced with more powerful Detroit Diesel 8V92TA diesel, developing 850 hp.
> 
> Vehicle can be tailored to suit specific operational requirements. It can be also used as ambulance, combat engineering vehicle, armored earth mover or mine plough.








vG


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

A good adaptation of the old T55. Well done India!!


----------



## vG

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Yes (though it's "tschechisch" in German.  Note the lack of capitalisation of the word.  But that's another thread)



Hmm, my German spelling went all the way off there, but that has got to be one of the words with most consonants outside of Polish.  

vG


----------



## vG

Well, let's see about this one:






First a line drawing!

vG


----------



## vG

And here's a photograph:







vG


----------



## vonGarvin

Russian Jeffery armoured car ("Poplavko"), or полноприводный Джеффери


----------



## vG

Poplavko Jeffery AB-9

http://derela.republika.pl/jeffery.htm








Your turn

vG


----------



## vonGarvin

My first win in quite some time!

Here goes:


----------



## Gasplug

Good tricky shot, luckily the numerals on the sides are different than ours... It's the NM142 (Rakettpanserjager) from Norway.

Gasplug


----------



## geo

The Norwegian Model-142 is an anti-tank variant of the American M-113 armoured personnel carrier (APC), the difference being that it is equipped with a TOW2 turret, developed in Norway by Kværner Eureka.

The Norwegian Army had approximately 100 NM-142s, but today the number of vehicles is reduced to only 12. These received some modifications and then named *NM-142F1*. Other nations have made variants using the same turret on other vehicles (Canada and Saudi Arabia).


----------



## vonGarvin

NM 142.  You're up, Gasplug.


----------



## Gasplug

Let's try something different!  ;D

Gasplug


----------



## vG

Chinese rocket launcher?

Used during the revolution and ww2?

Does it have a military name?

Or a 15th century "hwacha":

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A23143943

That's funky!

vG


----------



## Gasplug

> 15th century "hwacha"



vG,

Well done!  It's actually even older than the BBC feed according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hwacha. I took this picture in Seoul in Aug 2006 in the Deoksugung Palace.

Your turn.

Gasplug  

Edit: for too fast on the Post button!!!!


----------



## vG

Allright!

What do you make of this?






It is probably not that difficult.

vG


----------



## Colin Parkinson

KV 3? 

KV hull with 152mm gun as an assualt weapon?


----------



## vG

KV3 --> no

KV hull --> no

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

SU-100Y SPG  (a couple more views below)

(As I don't have anything to post at the moment, I yield the next turn.)


----------



## xxmixkexx

This should be an easy one


----------



## George Wallace

Let's see.  Two cylinder jobbie.  Is it a French APC (Aux Pieds Colis)?  Turret could be a M-1 (a 'Merican one)?  Damn!  This is an Armour Fighting Vehicle thread and that one has to be the hardest one posted yet.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Um I will guess Hungarian M/52 rifle with PU 3.5x optics?


----------



## xxmixkexx

really close
just a more northern country


----------



## CEEBEE501

Model 1891/30 Mosin nagant with 4x PE or PEM scope?


----------



## xxmixkexx

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Model 1891/30 Mosin nagant with 4x PE or PEM scope?




ya you got it


----------



## Nfld Sapper

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> This should be an easy one



hmm.... don't think this is an AFV  ;D


----------



## xxmixkexx

NSmedicman said:
			
		

> Photos can be vehicles, *weapons*, or any other piece of kit.



I don't believe it is an AFV also


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Ammo firing Vehicle?  ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501




----------



## vonGarvin

Jagdpanzerkanone?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Gefechtsversuchsträger.  This one may be a VT 1-1.



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> This vehicle is occasionally (and incorrectly) identified as Kampfpanzer (or Leopard) 3.  Ironduke responded with its correct identity.  But there is more.  Hopefully I'll have it mostly right as much of my research came from German language sources.  (Ironduke will surely pounce on me if I stray)
> 
> The photo was of one of the prototype GVT (Gefechtsversuchsträger).  Generally falling under this title there were (at least) two further definitions; VT 1-1 (twin 105mm guns), and VT 1-2 (twin 120mm guns).   The photo I presented (as well as Geo) is of one of the remaining prototypes that is in Augustdorf; as best as I can determine this one is a VT 1-1.  It is also the one that is usually identified as Kampfpanzer 3, but it has also been identified as a VLT.  The (only remaining) VT 1-2 is found in a museum at Koblenz.
> 
> Some of the other GVT may have met the fate below.


----------



## ironduke57

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Gefechtsversuchsträger.  This one may be a VT 1-1.


No it is not the VT 1-1, but the GVT 04 part of the Panzermuseum Munster (NOT Münster).
But you can have it. I don´t have anything good atm.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

Dang it, I knew I was wrong.  I realised (too late it seems) that it was the Leopard Versuchsträger 1-2


----------



## Blackadder1916

I was coming back to edit my previous entry but you beat me to the draw with GVT 04.  Though, I was able to predict in that post "(Ironduke will surely pounce on me if I stray)".  Well, maybe it will be better for the environment if we continue recycling.

Anyway, let's try this one.


----------



## geo

been flipping thru the Rhodesian military's photo gallery again I see ....


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> been flipping thru the *Rhodesian* military's photo gallery again I see ....



No.  

While based on an already existing, in production and in service truck chassis, the prototype of this vehicle was not a locally cobbled together, improvised item.


Edited to provide a better copy of the previously posted pic.


----------



## Blackadder1916

And from another angle.


----------



## TN2IC

German?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> German?



No.


----------



## vG

I'm sorry but I'm drawing total blanks.

Any axis of attack with teh google is fruitless.

The shape of the superstructure does bring back faint memories, but I have no idea of what.

 :crybaby:

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

vG said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I'm drawing total blanks.
> Any *axis* of attack with teh google is fruitless.
> The shape of the superstructure does bring back faint memories, but I have no idea of what.
> :crybaby:
> vG



Obviously, all axes have not yet been eliminated.

A hint: the vehicle (and truck that it was based on) was a 6x4 but was literally considered a go "anywhere" vehicle.

And here's the back and top.


----------



## geo

English (right hand steering)


----------



## CEEBEE501

any relation to the Australian Rover Light Armoured Car?


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> *English* (right hand steering)



No.  Right hand driving (RHD) equipped vehicles were not exclusively found/manufactured in the UK or countries that evolved from it.  Some manufacturers (in some countries) continued to build RHD vehicles for their own domestic and military market even after that country switched to the other side of the road.  



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> any relation to the *Australian* Rover Light Armoured Car?



No.


----------



## McG

It has hints of South African mine protected trucks.


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> It has hints of South African mine protected trucks.



While it may have the vaguely familar shape of a number of vehicles that were built in the southern part of Africa, it is not  South African (or from any of its neighbours) and is of a much earlier vintage than you may be thinking.

Here's a pretty picture of it.


----------



## NavyShooter

No idea.  I was thinking it looked Australian, but I guess that's wrong....

As a followup for those who noted the info about 5 pages ago about my Tiger...I now have a working suspension system....







Please return to your previously scheduled programming now...good luck with the photo!


----------



## larry Strong

It's the Italian Fiat SPA Dovunque 35 Protetto, Some were used by the RSI and some in occupied Yugoslavia.

http://ww2drawings.jexiste.fr/Files/1-Vehicles/Axis/2-Italy/10-Trucks/Dovunqe35-Protetto/Dovunqe35-Protetto.htm


That was a tough one, had to call in some favors  Someone can post the next piccie


----------



## BernDawg

Thank f@#$ you got that one.  It was killing me!  Good on ya.


----------



## larry Strong

Ok I'm home and have one

What is this?


----------



## geo

Hmmm... like the Sd.kfz 250/9 Leichte Schützenpanzerwagen 2cm - but track config is wrong....

Ahhhh.... got it.....

maketa 3,7cm Selbstfahrlafette L/70


----------



## larry Strong

Damn guess I don't have Blackadders touch....you have the floor


----------



## geo

How about....
Is there enough to fathom a guess ???


----------



## Nfld Sapper

So that's what happened to all those Leo's we sent to Wainwrong  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter

Geo,

It's the E-100 hull.


----------



## geo

Ayup.... here is what it was supposed to look like 

you're up


----------



## Dissident

I thought the Maus at first, but looking at pictures, it ain't it...


----------



## Dissident

Mock up of a E-100?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzerkampfwagen_E-100


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Navyshooter already made the ID on the vehicle Dissident


----------



## Dissident

Oops. Just tuned in at the top of this page... Is my face red!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

lol

:cheers:


----------



## NavyShooter

Probably pretty easy.....sorry for the delay....Santa kept me busy.  "Some assembly required"....BS....get the whole toolbox out.   ;D


----------



## s23256

Fire Support Combat Vehicle



> In 1977 the Gratzl concept was revived by a consortium consisting of Krauss Maffei, FMC and Rheinmetall and the vehicle was modified by replacing the original Abbott gun with the Rheinmetall developed version of the US M101 gun and moving it close to the centreline of the vehicle. The vehicle was fitted with a new aluminium armour enabling it to resist 14.5mm rounds at the front and 7.62mm/shell fragments at the sides and rear. The roles envisioned for the vehicle include Anti-tank, Artillery fire support, Mechanised infantry combat vehicle, Personnel carrier and Reconnaissance vehicle. It is capable of carrying seven crew and additional personnel could be carried by removing some of the ammunition racks.


----------



## NavyShooter

FSCV,  You got it.  Your turn!

Ns


----------



## s23256

Apologies if it's been up before.  236 pages and all


----------



## tango22a

Heuschrecke...turret could be dismounted

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## s23256

Bang on


----------



## tango22a

Got lucky again!

Would someone please post as I have no suitable pix

Tanks,

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this view.


----------



## Blackadder1916

The previous was a rear view for any scratching their heads.  This is looking at it head on.


----------



## tango22a

Blackadder 1916:

For Gawd's sake man where in he## do you find these???

Cheers,

tango22a

P.S.:  The only problem is that when I scratch my head all I get is splinters of rock in my fingers!!


----------



## Blackadder1916

From a few different angles.



			
				tango22a said:
			
		

> Blackadder 1916:
> 
> For Gawd's sake man where in he## do you find these???
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a
> 
> P.S.:  The only problem is that when I scratch my head all I get is splinters of rock in my fingers!!



Every man needs a hobby.  This one is probably better than searching for porn.


----------



## tango22a

Looks like a Pz38(t) running gear with a cast hull and superstructure.Gun looks like MECAR 90mm.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Jungle

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Every man needs a hobby.  This one is probably better than searching for porn.


I would argue that statement... 8)


----------



## tango22a

Blackadder 1916:

Keep on putting THESE out here and maybe I will START searching for porn. Less wear and tear on the ol' brain and eyes!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

tango22a said:
			
		

> Blackadder 1916:
> 
> Keep on putting THESE out here and maybe I will START searching for porn. Less wear and tear on the ol' brain and eyes!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a



But more on other part´s.  ;D

And that one isn´t so hard. It´s strong roundish form make´s it relative easy to identify. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Trooper Hale

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> And that one isn´t so hard. _It´s strong roundish form make´s it relative easy to identify._



If you know where to look that is. Me, I'm scratching my head with a stick. 
But here what i'm thinking, its solid large form make it look fairly cheap and nasty, none of the refinement you'd find in post-war German, American or british design so i spent an hour last night looking through European tank destroyers. And you know what i found...NOTHING. So, i decided my cheap and nasty idea was wrong and that i should go back to just watching you SME's and trying to pick out little bits and pieces when i can, like running gear, chassis', guns and wisdom. Its just heaps easier when you dont have to try yourself!


----------



## geo

To a certain extent... looks like further development (post WW2) of the Jagdpanzer but, at the same time, it's got the rounded front drive train that was synonimous to the Sherman.... so a USA/German development of the Jagdpanzer


----------



## Kat Stevens

I believe it's the one ironduke is thinking of.... good at this, aren't I?   8)


----------



## NavyShooter

NFC

No Clue.

 ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

> Looks like a Pz38(t) running gear with a cast hull and superstructure.*Gun looks like MECAR 90mm*.


No, 7.5cm gun.  Its running gear may have some ancestry from the "Pzw.39".



> . . . post-war German, American or british design so i spent an hour last night looking through European tank destroyers . . .


Not post-war.  Four of these vehicles were built between 1942 - 45 for (and by) the sole country that had them.  Not German, American or British.  Is European.



> . . . looks like further development (post WW2) of the Jagdpanzer but, at the same time, it's got the rounded front drive train that was synonimous to the Sherman.... so a USA/German development of the Jagdpanzer


No.


----------



## tango22a

Could it be Hungarian?


Puzzled,

tango22a


----------



## BernDawg

Switzerland - Nahkampfkanone II "Gustav" SPG

Four units accepted into service between 1942-45.

OMG my eyes are killing me! That took hours of dedicated inter-net surfing.  Now, maybe, I can get the doors hung in my kids bedrooms!

You guys are killin' me!


----------



## Blackadder1916

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Switzerland - Nahkampfkanone II "Gustav" SPG



Right.  You're next.


----------



## BernDawg

Here's one I found while looking for the last one.


----------



## tango22a

Jeez, where are you guys finding these???

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## chanman

tango22a said:
			
		

> Jeez, where are you guys finding these???
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a



Wait, you don't have an "Obscure AFV images" folder on your computer just in case?  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter

Da Vinci's tank?


----------



## tango22a

Chanman:

Don't have a special folder. I'm afraid that it's all in my head... even though the ol' memory does play tricks sometimes. I do have the help of Jane's and some other reference books.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## BernDawg

Another photo, this one is a cut-away for training and developement purposes.
There were 10 veh produced before circumstances shut down production during WWII.
Happy hunting!


----------



## larry Strong

Romanian Maresal MO-4

Romanian designers produced designs of tank destroyer, very similar to Hetzer designated Maresal MO-4, armed with 75mm Resita M1943 gun (based on both Soviet 76.2mm ZIS-3 and German 75mm Pak 40 guns). The vehicle itself was based on captured Soviet T-60 chassis just as previous designs designated M-00, M-01, M-02 and M-03.



In December of 1943, plans were presented to German designers, who then utilized some of its features in Hetzer’s development. In March of 1944, Maresal’s development was continued due to Fuhrer’s support and further variants MO-5 and MO-6 were planned. In May of 1944, prototype of Maresal MO-4 was produced and after extensive tests it proved to be better than German Sturmgeschutz III(40) Ausf G and 75mm Resita M1943 gun proved to be better than German 75mm Pak 40 gun. Right away 1000 vehicles were ordered to be produced by Rofiger works. It was also planned to start production at plants both in Germany and Romania.

In June of 1944, Germans also proposed to produce Flakpanzer Maresal.

In August of 1944, first pre-production series of 10 was produced along with prototype of Maresal MO-5. Further production did not take place since Romania was "liberated" by the Red Army and on October 26th of 1944, Russians ordered all existing vehicles and prototypes to be scrapped and cancelled entire project.

http://www.achtungpanzer.com/jagdpanzer-38t-hetzer.htm


----------



## BernDawg

You da man Larry.  The floor, sir, is yours. 

For T22A

http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/

Another good resource for WW2 and earlier Veh.


----------



## geo

BernDawg said:
			
		

> You da man Larry.  The floor, sir, is yours.
> 
> For T22A
> 
> http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/
> Another good resource for WW2 and earlier Veh.


Anyone find it funny that they use a provincial flag of Manitoba in lieu of the old Red ensign ?


----------



## larry Strong

I am at work for another 9 hours if someone else want's to post a piccie, feel free


----------



## ironduke57

Okay then. Something for tango22a. ;D

SCNR,
ironduke57


----------



## Dissident

Stuart?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Okay then. Something for tango22a. ;D
> 
> SCNR,
> ironduke57



Now that's some tank porn  ;D


----------



## geo

Dissident said:
			
		

> Stuart?


Naw....
Bobbie-joe,
Billy-Joe,
Bobby-Sue,
Roxie & Rhonda


----------



## Kat Stevens

is there a vehicle in that picture anywhere?


----------



## NavyShooter

Squad....... ABOUT......FACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironduke57

@Dissident Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## BernDawg

That, is definitely, an ass-ault vehicle.    ;D


----------



## Jungle

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Now that's some tank porn  ;D


See ? I knew it was possible to reconcile these two hobbies !!  8)


----------



## chanman

Jungle said:
			
		

> See ? I knew it was possible to reconcile these two hobbies !!  8)



So what you're saying is that the Bovington (and Kubinka) museum needs to commission a swimsuit calender of perky young things frolicking among multi-ton steel beasts in order to spark interest and help fundraising.

Not a bad idea.  I'd like a Duxford warbird calender (with extra birds, so to to speak)


----------



## geo

well, as no one is in the process of posting a new picture, I propose a little teaser....


----------



## Blackadder1916

Lohr VLA 4x4 (French design & manufacture). This one (aka Luchtmobiel Speciaal Voertuig) is most likely in service with Dutch 11 Luchtmobiele Brigade.
http://www.defensie.nl/landmacht/materieel/voertuigen/ongepantserde_voertuigen/luchtmobiel_speciaal_voertuig


----------



## geo

BINGO!

LOHR LSC AT it is...
a better photo of em - without all the frills


----------



## Blackadder1916

And here's one that should leave the driver wondering "what was I thinking".


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Driver: Hey I can see my house from here  ;D


----------



## geo

Heh... that isn't you house,. that's part of your drive sprocket that's passing you on it's way to heaven


----------



## Nfld Sapper

geo said:
			
		

> Heh... that isn't you house,. that's part of your drive sprocket that's passing you on it's way to heaven



I've had a pair of roadwheels pass me before..... (true story)


----------



## Dissident

Dissident said:
			
		

> Stuart?


[me=Dissident]fails the gay test[/me]


----------



## tango22a

Rocket assisted take-off of new (BT-7 based) ADV ... Armoured Delivery Vehicle crewed by Russian Air Force!!

Happy New Year to all !!

tango22a


----------



## tango22a

tango22a said:
			
		

> Rocket assisted take-off of new (BT-7 based) ADV ... Armoured Delivery Vehicle crewed by Russian Air Force!!
> 
> Happy New Year to all !!
> 
> tango22a
> 
> P.S.: Iron Duke 57....Thanks a bunch!....I think


----------



## TN2IC

Talk about Tank porn... here's some Infantry (RCR) porn.




CHICKEN (boobs) BREAST AT THEIR FINEST...







Ending hijack... now..


----------



## geo

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> Talk about Tank porn... here's some Infantry (RCR) porn.
> CHICKEN (boobs) BREAST AT THEIR FINEST...



Naw... you're missing the feathers >


----------



## Blackadder1916

tango22a said:
			
		

> Rocket assisted take-off of new (*BT-7* based) ADV ... Armoured Delivery Vehicle crewed by Russian Air Force!!



The source of the (rather poor quality) picture I used identified the vehicle as a BT-5 Command Tank, however after closer scrutiny and comparison with other pics of the two vehicle types it is more likely a BT-7 (a vague suggestion of sloping sides on the turret and the ?exhaust pipes off the rear deck tip it in that direction).  As for it being a basis for a Russian Air Force "rocket assisted ADV" I haven't been able to find any reference of such a variant, but if you arrived at this through Ironduke, it probably is correct.  He does have mastery on this means of the odd and obscure.

*Anyway, you're next.*

I originally thought that the picture might have been a photoshopped, but there were a number of anecdotal tales about BT series tanks being jumped over obstacles.
http://www.sweb.cz/Tankove_Muzeum/museum/bt.html


> . . . . The forest ended and the river was close about 100 metres. Sergeev stopped his tank, to the back closed two other machines, he jumped out and called the commanders of both vehicles to him. Together with them he came to feel the terrain. There was a battle not far from here. The sounds of artillery bombardment were close. There were seen explosions. Tankists came to the river. The nearest bank was high and the water was deep about 2 metres. The far one is low and, is as far it is seen in the darkness, not muddy. Then there was a mead, then forest, behind which, as tankists knew, were positioned our forces. They were not far at all. But how to cross the river? To find the other better place of river is impossible - the enemy is too close: the motor roars and tracks are too noisy. Crossing the river from a such hill is impossible for tanks. The small squad could not break through the enemy positions - it was too badly outnumbered. To left machines and return by foot - never! And then Lieutenant Sergeev remembered that when he studied in the tank school, teachers told the students about the jumps on the fast tanks BT. He read this in newspapers also. What is possible in time of peace - is a must in war. So, the resolution was chosen - to jump! And the first one would be ridden by the platoon commander. But for the safety of lives of people, he ordered all, but drivers, to cross the river by swimming. Sergeev took the place of mechanic-driver and started the tank motor. After a few seconds of 100m path the tank's velocity was about 50km/h. Then it flew through the air, drew the curve and fell into the water near the opposite coast. Column of water nearly covered the tank. But the water was not deep there and the tank jumped to the coast due to inertia. Sergeev drove it to the shrub. Inspired by their commander's jump, the others follow his example. Everything was going fine. Crews took their places in machines, which not spotted by the enemy entered the forest. The were no Germans in the forest. And after a half of an hour the scouts were happily met by our warriors."
> In the middle of 1930's the tank in USSR the possibilities of so-called dynamical obstacle crossing by tanks. That meant also jumps over trenches and narrow rivers. Only fast light tanks BT could complete this tasks successfully.
> On proving grounds BT-2 and BT-5 tanks jumped with the 50km/h speed more than 20m through the air.
> These experiences also tested dynamical elements of tanks transmission. Thanks to them T-34 was later equipped with the most reliable transmission. These datas also helped to count other transmissions for tracked vehicles. No other army in the world did make such tests.  . . .


----------



## tango22a

Sorry gentlemen I was really only going along with what I felt was a joke on somebody's part .

I am still unable to post any pictures so would some kind soul please carry on...Thanks!

Cneers,

tango22a


----------



## geo

well.... while we're waiting....
what are the vehicles at either end of the tow cable


----------



## tango22a

I'll guess, captured German half=track towing captured Pzkw 38(t)

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## larry Strong

German Sdkfz 11 and a Hungarian 38M Toldi


----------



## geo

Larry - very close....
You have the Half track
you have the country with the Tank
but not quite the model no.....  M41 Toldi II with 20mm tank gun... (later with a 40mm)

close enough though.... you're up next Larry


----------



## larry Strong

Lets see if we can stump you all for a bit


----------



## Blackadder1916

Netherlands.  DAF M39 - Van Dorne.


----------



## larry Strong

Yup you got her. Floors yours


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's a different sort of view of this AFV.  And yes, there is a vehicle in the photo.  It's just "partially" blocked from view by the "terrain".  The parts that are showing should identify it.


----------



## Blackadder1916

And here's a much less moist view of it.  It should be much easier now, but the correct name for this variant please.


----------



## vG

According to Jentz it's called Pz.Kpfw.III (Tauch)

Before Seelöwe four Tauch Panzer Abteilungen was formed. Each Abteilung had three light companies each to be equipped with 12 Pz.Kpfw.III(T), 4 Pz.Kpfw.IV(T) and 4 Pz.Kpfw.II(S).

In all 148 Pz.Kpfw.III(T) and 48 Pz.Kpfw.IV(T) was built. They were later consolidated into Panzer Brigade 1, Panzer Regiment 18 & 28.

(Panzertruppen 1, pp. 142)

I have also seen them designated as Tauchfähig on the internets, but I believe Jentz.  ;D

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

vG said:
			
		

> . . .  Pz.Kpfw.III (Tauch). . .


or also referred to as Tauchpanzer III.

What's next?


----------



## geo

Interesting concept there Blackadder.... The tank being towed - not sure if I would be too crazy about being a crewman on such an MBT.  What happens if you loose your ride ???


----------



## vG

You only get to see a part of the tank, otherwise it will probably be to easy:







vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> Interesting concept there Blackadder.... The tank being towed - not sure if I would be too crazy about being a crewman on such an MBT.  What happens if you loose your ride ???



The Tauchpanzer wasn't towed, it drove along on the bottom.  In the "watery" picture the items visible above the surface are snorkels. The "buoy" in the rear was attached to the tank by an 18 metre long flexible hose. 



> . . . The Tauchpanzer was produced by sealing all openings on the Panzer III using a waterproof compound. The gap between the turret and the hull was closed with an inflatable rubber ring, while rubber sheeting covered the commander’s cupola, the mantlet and the hull machine gun. The engine intakes were blocked with rubber seals, while the exhaust stacks were given non-return valves to prevent water reaching the engine that way. The rubber seals were fitted with explosive charges to allow them to be removed from inside the tank. In case the waterproofing failed the tanks were equipped with pumps.
> 
> Air was supplied by an 18m long flexible hose, attacked to a buoy floating on the surface, with a 1.50m air intake stack above the buoy. Maximum operating depth was 15m, and *the tank was designed to stay underwater for no more than twenty minutes*.
> 
> *The idea was for the tanks to be taken close to the British coast on specially adapted ships, and then lowered into the sea. They would then drive along the seabed before emerging on the invasion beaches*. The design was tested in August 1940, and again in the autumn of the same year, and proved to be a success, but it would never be used against its intended target.
> 
> Early in 1941 they were modified again. This time the long hose was replaced by a shorter 3.5m snorkel, to adapt them for river crossings. In June 1941, operating with Panzerregiment 18, they were used to cross the River Bug at the start of Operation Barbarossa. After that they were used as normal tanks.


----------



## tango22a

vG:

MBT-70 prototype, German-American co-operative project.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Michael OLeary

vG said:
			
		

> You only get to see a part of the tank, otherwise it will probably be to easy:



At this rate, you guys will soon be starting with single track links and the arrangement of back deck grills.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Think they will go with idlers, roadwheels, and drive sprockets next  ;D


----------



## Old Sweat

Wait until someone posts a shot of tank tracks on a muddy road.


----------



## George Wallace

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Wait until someone posts a shot of tank tracks on a muddy road.



I'll suggest Grease Nipples.

Any of the old "Muscleheads" who worked on Centurians would know the difference.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

How about torsion bars and light assemblies ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'll suggest Grease Nipples.
> 
> Any of the old "Muscleheads" who worked on Centurians would know the difference.



 ;D


----------



## ironduke57

Regarding the last 5 post´s-> BTDT (More or less) ;D

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: @recceguy Jostler!


----------



## BernDawg

I'm sure there's a shot of my old broken quill shaft around here somewhere.  ;D


----------



## vG

tango22a said:
			
		

> MBT-70 prototype, German-American co-operative project.



See how easy Tango guessed it anyway?   ;D

Next time I'll post a whole tank, I just didn't have any ready...






From the Panzer Museum in Munster, Germany.

This US/German design ended up becoming _both_ the Leopard 2 AND the M1 Abrams!

vG


----------



## tango22a

vG:

'Twas a guess , sheer luck only. If you have pix handy please post another!

Tanks,

tango22a


----------



## tango22a

BernDog:

PM inbound!!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## vG

tango22a said:
			
		

> If you have pix handy please post another!



OK, but I don't have any really difficult ones handy.

This OTOH is a very interesting piece:






vG


----------



## vG

P.S.

Regarding the earlier comments, try to guess this one...







No prize though...



It's probably not even that difficult.

But it's the other one that you're supposed to guess.

vG


----------



## TN2IC

German Panther


----------



## geo

In response to post 3614 
The M39 used the hull of the M18 Hellcat tank destroyer with the turret replaced by a open-topped superstructure with a .50cal machine gun ring mount at the front. The M39 served as a personnel and cargo carrier or artillery towing vehicle.


----------



## geo

Vg - wrt posts 3614 & 3615.... only one at a time please


----------



## tango22a

vG: wrt  3615 AVGP with trim vane removed, air-lift cylinder removed and hull plated over.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## vG

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> German Panther



Close: King Tiger

Geo, the detail was only a joke pic.

vG


----------



## TN2IC

That was my second guess.


----------



## geo

Sooo
Post 3614 = M39
Post 3615 King Tiger


----------



## George Wallace

vG said:
			
		

> From the Panzer Museum in Munster, Germany.
> 
> This US/German design ended up becoming _both_ the Leopard 2 AND the M1 Abrams!
> 
> vG



Wow!  That looks fantastic.  The last time I saw that tank, it was sitting outdoors in a wooded area with all the rest of the collection.  Looks like it has been cleaned up and repainted nicely and in a much more hospitable environment.  When did everything get moved indoors?  When I was there, there was rumours that they were moving everything down to Ingolstadt and a gigantic new Armour Museum.


----------



## vG

geo said:
			
		

> In response to post 3614
> The M39 used the hull of the M18 Hellcat tank destroyer with the turret replaced by a open-topped superstructure with a .50cal machine gun ring mount at the front. The M39 served as a personnel and cargo carrier or artillery towing vehicle.



Correct, your turn.

vG


----------



## geo

Ack.... 
shooting from the hip, how about this one....


----------



## NavyShooter

German WWII?  37mm flakpanzer?

NS


----------



## geo

Right era... wrong everything else


----------



## vG

Nimrod M 40

Hungarian AT gun, but since the 40mm gun was not effective it turned into a decent AA gun.

From Wikipedia:



> The 40M Nimrod was a World War II Hungarian anti-aircraft tank based on a license built copy of the Swedish Luftvärnskanonvagn L-62 Anti II tank. Originally, it was intended to be used as an anti-aircraft and anti-tank weapon, but it proved to be ineffective against Soviet T-34 tanks. Therefore, it was primarily utilized against lightly armored vehicles and for air defense.
> 
> A total of 135 Nimrods were built, most of which were deployed by the 51st and 52nd Armoured Autocannon Battalions of the 1st and 2nd Hungarian Armoured Division, respectively. Nimrod batteries attached to armoured and motorized battalions were allocated six vehicles each. A platoon contained 2 vehicles.
> 
> The vehicles' only armament was a 36M 40mm Bofors anti-aircraft gun also made in Hungary under license. The gun fired the usual anti-aircraft ammunition as well as a Hungarian anti-tank round. It had a rate of fire of 120 rounds/minute and a penetration of 46mm at 100m, 30mm at 1000m. The Nimrod carried 160 rounds.
> 
> Late in the war, the vehicle was issued with the 42M "Kerngranate". This was a rocket grenade fitted over the muzzle in the fashion of a rifle grenade.
> 
> The vehicle had a crew of 6 men: the Commander, driver, 2 loaders and 2 operating the gun.



Nice pictures but danish text here: http://www.chakoten.dk/nimrod.html






One of 6 Finnish bought L-62's  here (from Wikipedia):






vG


----------



## geo

Bingo - you're entirely right.... you're up!


----------



## vG

I'm out of good pics for the moment, somebody else pick up the mantle.

vG


----------



## ironduke57

Try this: (Sorry tango22 no naked females this time. ;D )

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Early model of the Stridsvagn 103 ... "S" Tank


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

The Stridsvagn 103 has only two small return rollers.

But it looks uncannily like a S 103 chassis nevertheless!

vG


----------



## tango22a

ironduke57:

Thanks a bunch...again!!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## tango22a

ironduke57

Shortened M24 chassis, probably ued as a gun tower, ARV, or mortar carrier.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

No, no, no and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Judging by the flashing light and the horns up front, it's either a bridge layer sans bridge or some rather low slung BARV for pushing Landing craft.


----------



## ironduke57

No and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

Crazy thought!  ;D

It does look a bit like a M41 Walker Bulldog chassis, with a roadwheel removed and forward wheel moved back.







?!

I can't find any info on variants without superstructures, but the tank has been sold to many, many countries.

Or M24 Chaffee based utility vehicle?

T9?

vG


----------



## ironduke57

It used M41 parts. Regarding the rest no and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

ironduke57:

Turret-less prototype for M551 Sheridan.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

No. Not US.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

Sorry, but I have tried to google any and all combinations of M41 Walker Bulldog, rebuilt, four roadwheels, shortened, moved idler, hatchet job and cosmetic-surgey-gone-bad...

Nothing.

Either my google skills are lacking, or your tank/thingie is very scarce on teh nets.

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

As this may be one of your typical "elimination of possibilities" . . . .

German or Japanese?


----------



## ironduke57

@vG The pic is from the net.
@Blackadder1916 Didn´t you learn in school that such question are not answered by the teacher?   ;D

Well okay I am nice today. It is german.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

After more frantic googling I still don't know what AFV it is, but I do know how to change the light bulb in a Kodak slide projector...

Trying to analyze the picture I see:

Rotating warning light

Something that looks like concrete runway slabs

Could this devious contraption be some sort of firefighting engine for air force bases?

It still doesn't explain why someone would want  to move the idler back and remove a roadwheel...

vG


----------



## vG

There's something called a QM41 (US I think) that's a remotely controlled target, which could explain the rotating warning light?

Also:

T6 - Light recovery vehicle with A-frame crane based on M41 hull

T18 - Armoured utility vehicle

While you have stated that it is a German and not a US vehicle, the thing might be related to one of these projects afterall.

(not high hopes though)

vG


----------



## geo

vG...
Remember that Ironduke has indicated that it uses some (but not all) parts from the M41 but it is NOT an M41.  So it is NOT a case of shortening an M41 chassis & removing roadwheels ... you can google M41 all you want, it won't hit paydirt following that route...

Per the Duke's hint... it's a German tracked vehicle.... but "what" is it ?


----------



## ironduke57

firefighting ? - No.
QM41 ? - No.
T6 ? - No.
T18 ? - No.
Modified M41 chassis? - Yes.

Hint: It had 1800hp.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

"m41 tank 1800hp" in google gives this:






 ;D

Hmm, 1800HP, either it's for towing something or it's for tractor pulling.

Tractor pulling would be cool...

 ;D

vG


----------



## ironduke57

No ;D , no and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## armyvern

Some kind of hetzer variant ...  ???


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

I'm thinking amphib, LVT of some sort?


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## armyvern

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Well, I've got the black-hatted boyfriend working on this one now ...

He tells me that it's also a "rear sproket (or some such wording)" as well ... (I guess that was a hint for me the asshole  )

My google-fu is beginning to piss me off - that means it's time to shower and hit Griffins. Ugghhh ... back to work from leave on Monday - perhaps someone will have figured it out by then ...


----------



## NavyShooter

Bah!

My google-fu will be challenged when I get my daughter home from the range.  Time to go shooting!

NS


----------



## vG

Experimental APC? That could be some sort of ramp on the front.

vG


----------



## ironduke57

Experimental? Yes. APC? No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Tracked cargo or ammunition carrier


----------



## ironduke57

No and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Bass ackwards

Wiesel (I) armoured weapons carrier ?


----------



## ironduke57

No. 

AFAIK it was only a testbed.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

I throw in the towel.

Nothing of the things we know yield anything in Google.

 :'(

vG


----------



## chanman

1800 HP.... modern MBTs seem to cluster around the 1200/1500 mark and  1800 is over 3 times what the powerplant in a stock M41 - sucker must've been fast if it could be made to work.

Was it a testbed for powerplants?  Gas-turbine or hybrid, maybe?


----------



## ironduke57

Normal 12 cylinder Diesel. At the 22t (metric) overall weight it good an power to weight ratio of 82hp per t. (Leo2 A4 27hp/t).

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Was it a prototype for the Nachschubpanzer CC2?


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Was there a bridge attaches to it at one time?


----------



## ironduke57

Unlikely.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Well I am stumped and all my AFVmaniacs are stumped  ???


----------



## ironduke57

Okay then. Should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

Yes, please!  I think you beat us all with this one!


----------



## geo

... unless you have a different angled picture that provides some clues......


----------



## Nfld Sapper

If you keep posting like this ironduke then:



			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> At this rate, you guys will soon be starting with single track links and the arrangement of back deck grills.





			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Think they will go with idlers, roadwheels, and drive sprockets next  ;D



won't be necessary.


----------



## ironduke57

geo said:
			
		

> ... unless you have a different angled picture that provides some clues......


Nope sorry, only this one.

Okay it is the "Hochbeweglicher Versuchsträger RVT 2" (high mobility testbed RVT 2).

Free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

This should be an easy one.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Norwegian AMCV?


----------



## McG

Nope.


----------



## CEEBEE501

The chassie I see is a Leo 1 and the big boom says something about Mienen and the 2 Soildiers look to be german,
and my google fu is not working so I cant find out excatly what it is


----------



## Blackadder1916

Minebreaker 2000/2


----------



## CEEBEE501

I dont get why it dosent show up for any varients or vehicals based on the leo 1 tho? :-\


----------



## McG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Minebreaker 2000/2


 Yes.  It is German Minebreaker 2000/2 demining vehicle.  Germany has deployed this in Afghanistan.
I suppose having the vehicle named across its side in the picture helps.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I dont get why it dosent show up for any varients or vehicals based on the leo 1 tho? :-\



Maybe because of this statement?

The Mechanical de-mining is executed by the FFG-Minebreaker 2000/2 system. The vehicle, which is based on a Leopard 1 chassis, (but which can be fitted to most tanks).


----------



## Blackadder1916

MCG said:
			
		

> .  .  .
> I suppose having the vehicle named across its side in the picture helps.



It did provide a little bit of a hint.

Let's try this one.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

US Scorpion air portable 90mm Anti-tank vehicle.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Colin P said:
			
		

> US Scorpion air portable 90mm Anti-tank vehicle.



You got it.  M56 SPAT.

This may be of interest to some.  It is a monograph (PDF 1.23 MB) from a student on the US Army Infantry Officers Advanced Course 1958-59 titled "IS THERE A NEED FOR THE M56 CHASSIS AS A CARRIER FOR EITHER THE 4.2 INCH MORTAR OR THE 106MM RIFLE IN THE DIVISION BATTLE GROUP".


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I am in Malaysia right so can't post any pictures, but when I get back I will be able to post a few tidbits from here.


----------



## McG

.... must keep momentum going for interim ....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

missing a plate or two of the side skirts though.


----------



## Trooper Hale

BTR 2? BRDM 70? BMP10? Looks Russian to me. : Its definately not a Leopard...


----------



## snitsel

LEO 1 (Canadian C2 )


----------



## McG

snitsel said:
			
		

> LEO 1 (Canadian C2 )


Best answer so far.  Post the next picture.


----------



## snitsel

next picture:

Country and name please (is not the name of the picture ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

VBCL (Véhicule Blindé de Commandement et Liaison)

_(edited to add)_


> VBCL
> 
> Notes: This is a Belgian modification of the M-108 self-propelled howitzer, for use as a command post. In this role, the turret is replaced with a fixed superstructure to allow standing inside the vehicle. At least three radios, a teletype, scrambling and encrypting modules, a computer with wireless modem and LAN, a GPS receiver, and a 10 kW generator are installed. There is a hatch on the front left deck ahead of the superstructure for the driver, one on the front superstructure deck for the commander, and two large doors on the hull rear for entry. There are several stowage boxes and lockers on the superstructure roof for crew gear. This vehicle is valued for its roominess.



And a side view


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's the next one.


----------



## tango22a

American tank-destroyer prototype. 90mm A/tk gun on Boarhound chassis.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

American prototype - Yes
90mm A/tk gun -  No
Boarhound chassis -  No


----------



## vG

T55E1 3-Inch 8x8 Motor Carriage









> Manufactured by: Allied Machinery Manufacturing Co.
> Armament: (1) 3 inch cannon and (1) .50 caliber machine gun.
> Engine: (2) Cadillac. 8-cylinder, water-cooled engines.
> Miscellaneous Info: By the time the T55E1 was available for testing in 1943, preference had changed in favor of tracked anti-tank vehicles.



Awesome vehicle btw!

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

vG said:
			
		

> T55E1 3-Inch 8x8 Motor Carriage



You got it!


----------



## vG

I've got nothing suitable at the moment, so somebody just take over.

vG


----------



## vG

OK I found one:






vG


----------



## MG34

http://www.warwheels.net/images/lanciaIZhaugh2.jpg

Ansaldo AB Lancia IZ 

(Model 1916) Armored Car

I have nothing ready so next please carry on.


----------



## larry Strong

Ok here's one:


----------



## CEEBEE501

Marder II?


----------



## larry Strong

Marder II? No.


----------



## NavyShooter

The wheels look half-track-ish?  A 251 variant?

NS


----------



## TN2IC

8.8cm Flak 18 Selbstfahrlafette Auf Zugkraftwagen 12t ?


----------



## Bass ackwards

StuG III ?


----------



## larry Strong

A 251 variant   No.
8.8cm Flak 18 Selbstfahrlafette Auf Zugkraftwagen 12t   No
StuG III    No


----------



## ironduke57

OT-810 with the M59A recoilless gun?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

5cm PaK38(Sf) auf Zugkraftwagen 1t, SdKfz 10?


----------



## larry Strong

OT-810 with the M59A recoilless gun?  No
5cm Yes PaK38(Sf) auf Zugkraftwagen 1t, SdKfz 10?   No


----------



## vG

VK 903b (Ausf H) armed with 50mm Pak 38 L/60 gun.?







vG


----------



## vG

The caption for that exact same photo in von Senger und Etterlin is:

"The VK 1602 (D) of 1941 was the prototype for the Leopard (light) with an opentopped turret and 5cm gun KwK L/60. Later fitted with a Puma turret. It did not go into prosuction."

I don't know which is right.

vG


----------



## larry Strong

I am under the impression it is a VK 903b (Ausf H) armed with 50mm Pak 38 L/60 gun. There is some discussion on a different forum as to wether this is what it is, or the VK-1601 mit eine 5-cm-KWK L-60. As you got both  the floor is yours.

Another photo for EBay on what I think is the same vehicle


----------



## vG

Ok here goes:






vG


----------



## larry Strong

Here you go:
 Bussing NAG experimental vehicle

I am out of time today so the floor is open.


----------



## vG

Correct, one of the pre WWII prototypes of German wheeled AFVs.

vG


----------



## larry Strong

Obviously German but what was it used for?


----------



## McG

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Obviously German but what was it used for?


BMP substitute for OPFOR on West German exercises?


----------



## larry Strong

BMP substitute for OPFOR on West German exercises   No


----------



## Nfld Sapper

is it swimable?


----------



## vG

Tank trainer for lack of real vehicles?

vG


----------



## McG

M113 substitute


----------



## vG

The painted on return rollers have exactly the same configuration as the M41 and the same five roadwheels. So it could be an M41 trainer?

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Obviously German but what was it used for?



I may be having a "deja vu moment all over again" but I'm sure I've seen this photo (or something similar) before on a forum (probably not this one).  But I haven't been able to find where I first saw it.  My memory isn't too good about it but I'll take a shot; also, the forum that discussed it might have been in German so I could be way off track.  From what I recall the odd paint job may have been done to simulate a tracked vehicle while the unit was awaiting new tracked vehicles or it may have been done because the unit's combat vehicles were a mix of wheels and tracks (trying to camouflage the combat power of the unit?).

As for the vehicle designation, that has me stumped so far.  However it is always a good guess (with a German wheeled vehicle) to question whether it was based on a Unimog chassis; maybe something like a UR-416


----------



## ironduke57

What it is under that mockup I have no idea, but I am quite sure that should display an HS-30. Probably the JPz3-3 variant with SS.11 ATGM´s.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

heh... SS11B ATGM... now that's a piece of kit I haven't heard about in a long time....
Used to use the simulator.... you could deflect simulator missiles off the ground into the targets... I was doing great until the instructor figured out what I was doing


----------



## Blackadder1916

I haven't been able to find a pic or a reference to that specific vehicle yet, but I have found some references to "Übungspanzer" in the Bundeswehr (BW).  From what I gather (all the sites were in German and I was having flashbacks to my German language course and the disappointment of my teacher that all I would be able to do was order beer and unsuccessfully chat up women) when the BW was first constituted they had difficulty in keeping a sufficient percentage of their tracked armored vehicles available for training/exercise partially due to a lack of trained (and in uniform) mechanics.  One of their solutions was "Übungspanzer auf Radfahrzeuggestell" (exercise 'armoured' vehicles on wheeled chassis) or "panzerattrappen" (dummy tanks/armoured vehcles).  Less maintenance required.  According to one source there were two types "Kampfpanzer" und ""Schützenpanzer"; there 'might' have been more variants and there 'may' have been a direct visual correlation between the exercise vehicles and the actual armoured vehs they represented.  They were built on a Unimog chassis.  Most of the references indicate thay were used in the late 50s - early 60s and one poster on another forum said he had pics of his father with such vehicles during his service in the BW 1964-1965.

So if I want to really disappoint my former German teacher, the picture you provided may be an "Übungsschützenpanzer".

I was able to find (on an official BW website) a photo of a "kampfpanzer type" with the caption "Übungspanzer der Bundeswehr auf Lkw-Fahrgestell, Ende der 50er Jahre".

I was going to reserve that photo for a future challenge, but, what the hell!.

Edited to add:

May have found an official designation:
*Übungsschützenpanzer (UebSPz) mit Panzer-Attrappenaufbau HS 30*
and the tank variant *Übungskampfpanzer (UebKPz) mit Panzer-Attrappenaufbau M 47*  

Built on a Unimog:  Lkw 1,5t gl (Bw)  -  Mercedes-Benz Typ U-404 S


----------



## ironduke57

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ...
> I was going to reserve that photo for a future challenge, but, what the hell!.
> ...



I already posted that one almost half a year ago in the "Hale's crazy little plan" Thread. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

Finally found some views of an Übungsschützenpanzer (actually additional views of the same vehicle and some of its comrades on the same exercise).  It was also referred to as a "Panzerattrappe HS 30".


----------



## ironduke57

It looks like Larry is busy so I would say go on Blackadder and post something new.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this one?


----------



## vG

It does have a certain Marmon-Herrington Armoured Reconnaissance Car Mark II'esquness about it.

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

vG said:
			
		

> It does have a certain Marmon-Herrington Armoured Reconnaissance Car Mark II'esquness about it.



No.

Other views.


----------



## geo

Berliet VUDB 1930 armoured car


----------



## Blackadder1916

geo said:
			
		

> Berliet VUDB 1930 armoured car



or "1929" if you go by year of the prototype.

You got it!


----------



## geo

OK.... any takers for this little number


----------



## tango22a

Australian makeover of bulldozer into AFV when tanks were not available circa early 1940s... sorry don't have a name for it.

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

"Bob Semple"  named in honour of a New Zealand Labour cabinet minister.

(b*****d son - the tank, not the cabinet minister - of the Disston Tractor Tank)

I don't have anything at the moment so I yield the next challenge.


----------



## vG

How about this sleek design?







vG


----------



## CEEBEE501

Is it a french Vehicle?


----------



## tango22a

German Armoured car prototype built on Bussig NAG chassis.

tango22a


----------



## vG

German ---> Yes

Armoured car prototype built on Bussig NAG chassis. ---> No

vG


----------



## CEEBEE501

Is it pre WW2?


----------



## Blackadder1916

1929 Magirus ARW/MTW 1 (*A*cht*r*ad*w*agen/*M*annschafts*t*ransport*w*agen)


----------



## vG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> 1929 Magirus ARW/MRW 1 (*A*cht*r*ad*w*agen/*M*annschafts*t*ransport*w*agen)



Correct.

I think it's an awesome design!

See also the competitor Daimler-Benz ARW, for some slick design goodness:

You're up!

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay, here's a little something to try.


----------



## geo

Mitlere Ladungsträger (Springer)


----------



## geo

OK... and now, what the heck is this...


----------



## kkwd

C7P artillery tractor?


----------



## geo

Doh!!!  Tis your turn then....


----------



## kkwd

I don't have any weird and wonderful pictures to post so I throw this out to whoever wishes to post one.


----------



## Jungle

How about this baby ?


----------



## Kat Stevens

M-56 Scorpion?


----------



## kkwd

It would be far more dangerous for the crew of this than the enemy. Especially the guy sitting on the seat by the side of the gun.


----------



## Jungle

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> M-56 Scorpion?


Yes... that was quick !!
This particular vehicle is displayed outside the Armed Forces Museum in Camp Shelby, Miss.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Pure coincidence that I happened to know this one!  Someone else please step up, I got nothing.


----------



## vG

OK, since there are no takers I'll give it a go.

Try this one.

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

Running gear has a M41 look to it, but extended.  . . . . .

*M44T (Turkish)*

http://www.janes.com/extracts/extract/jaa/jaa_0414.html


> Development
> Late in 1986, a German consortium consisting of MTU, GLS and Rheinmetall completed the prototype of an upgraded 155 mm M44 self-propelled howitzer subsequently designated the M44T. This was built to meet the requirements of the Turkish Land Forces Command and the prototype commenced mobility and fire-power trials at the Turkish School of Artillery in 1987. Compared to the original US M44 whose design can be traced back to shortly after the end of the Second World War, the more recent 155 mm/39 calibre M44T has increased mobility, fire power and reliability. In total, 168 M44s of the Turkish Army were upgraded in Turkey with some of the component parts being made under licence in Turkey.  By late 2008, Turkey was the only customer for the M44T upgrade programme.  The 155 mm M44 was originally developed to meet the requirements of the US Army but from 1962 was replaced by the 155 mm M109 series.
> 
> Description
> The M44T has its original Continental petrol engine replaced by an MTU MB 833 Aa-501 V-6 water-cooled diesel developing 450 hp at 2,300 rpm coupled to the original Allison CD-500-3 transmission via a ZF gearbox.  Increased fuel tankage of 780 litres, together with the MTU diesel engine, provides a range of approximately 620 km compared to the 122 km of the original petrol-engined M44.  On the prototype M44T upgrade, the driver remained in the gun compartment but in production vehicles he is seated in the chassis.  Various other components and subsystems have been modernised and a Halon fire warning and extinguishing system has been installed.  A new driver's instrument panel has also been fitted.  Replacement of the existing electrical system has also been carried out using new cables, fuse boxes and batteries.  New actuators for steering, braking and acceleration have been fitted, and for cold starting of the engine at temperatures below -18°C a preheating system has been fitted.  The top engine deck and exhaust system have also been modified.  Modifications to the torsion bar suspension include new hydraulic shock-absorbers and torsion bars and some adaptation of the hydraulic bump stops.  A new track (with replaceable rubber pads) has also been installed and snow grips can be fitted if required.  New rubber dust skirts have been fitted to help keep dust down.The original short-barrelled 155 mm ordnance has been replaced by a 155 mm 39 calibre barrel and breech similar to that used on the upgraded German Rheinmetall M109A3G.


----------



## vG

Correct, you're up!

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's the next one.


----------



## OldSolduer

Box car Mk 1.!

Joking!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Looks like the 66 International Scout I used to drive.


----------



## tango22a

Looks like a Shorland 4x4, but has a French gun-mount and AA52 m/g SOOOOO!! it's probably French.

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

"Box car Mk 1" - NO (but following improvements to the specific veh prototype pictured, the vehicle is now identified as "*. . . . . MK II" - see attached pics below for MK II)

"66 International Scout"   -  No, much more recent

"Shorland 4x4" -  No

"has a French gun-mount and AA52 m/g SOOOOO!! it's probably French"  -  don't know why it is pictured with an AA52, but NO, it is not French.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Iveco?

Also I know Iraq has bought various internal security vehicles but can't find the link, is this being issued to Iraqi forces?


----------



## Blackadder1916

"Iveco?"  -  No

" . . . is this being issued to Iraqi forces?"  -  No (well, I don't think so.)  I haven't found any reference to such a purchase (or any other) on the manufacturer's website.  The manufacturer, though, is Middle Eastern.


----------



## CEEBEE501

A Rafael WOLF?
It is the only vehicle produced in the Middle east that looks similar to this.


----------



## Blackadder1916

"Rafael WOLF?"  -  No (but from the same country)


----------



## vG

Saymar Genda 290S 4x4 Armored Personnel Carrier

Country of Orgin/Used by: Israel 
First Produced/Service Dates: 2006 
Manufactured by: Saymar Ltd. 
Crew: 2/4 
Armament: Main: (1) 7.62mm Light Machine Gun 
Engine: 4 Cylinder 
Miscellaneous Info: Prototype only, no production yet.  Based on a cross-country chassis by Force Motors Ltd. of India.  The Force Motors components are based on Mercedes-Benz sub-assemblies which allow for commercial acquisition of parts. 

http://www.warwheels.net/images/GendaSaymarDATASHEET.pdf

- I have nothing so somebody else fore away.

vG


----------



## CEEBEE501

Ok then
I found this while looking for the other one for a few hours(I am now over informed about Israel's Defense manufacturers)


----------



## vG

Why is it that all modern design has to look like an overdesigned running shoe?!

 ???

I guess Ford Air jordan  ;D

vG


----------



## scas

Desgined by Isreal, Bulit on Ford F-350 Chassis, Its called a Plasan Sand cat


----------



## geo

( musta been the ford logo on the grill that gave it away  )


----------



## CEEBEE501

Yup have fun


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Try this one


----------



## OldSolduer

A train.


----------



## tango22a

UR-416 on Unimog chassis?

tango22a


----------



## Colin Parkinson

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> A train.



very warm, can you get closer?


----------



## BernDawg

Armoured Mag-Lev street sweeper from the movie Freejack  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104299/

JK.


----------



## McG

German armoured train


----------



## Colin Parkinson

It's an armoured train car, but not German


----------



## AndrewB2020

Hmmm...Armoured rail Car or RG-49....

http://www.35-ofp-kluang.co.uk/rg/displargeimg.asp?photos/Armoured%20rail%20car.jpg

 :warstory:


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Very good, they were known locally as the "Wickham trolley" Used in the Emergancy from 1953 to 1960 either patrolling the track by themselves or attached to the front of the train. Can you imagine 5-6 guys in a armoured box in 33C 98% hummidty and no Aircon all day?? 

Inside






Turret ring





side


----------



## AndrewB2020

all right. Found this one. Don't know if it's been posted yet. Here we go.


----------



## CEEBEE501

GAZ-3937  "Vodník"  ?


----------



## AndrewB2020

At the target to your front - GO ON!..you got it.


----------



## CEEBEE501

haha the only reason I knew was because its in all the modern battlefield series games


----------



## ironduke57

DONAR, GDLS ASCOT base with KMW AGM.

- http://www.defensenews.com/osd_story.php?sh=VSDY&i=3582092
Commercial:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBJCTXh5AKg

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## CEEBEE501

dammit  
next time I should just post some sort of home built tank


----------



## NavyShooter

????

Homebuilt what?

NS


----------



## geo

is that part of the Tiger you were building ?


----------



## Kat Stevens

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> ????
> 
> Homebuilt what?
> 
> NS



I dunno, but two cup holders for a single seater is just plain overindulgence.


----------



## ironduke57

(As today is my Birthday (on Rosenmontag/carnivals day, a hell of a combination) I am not sure when I am able to post here again.)

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: Base and Country is enough.


----------



## George Wallace

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I dunno, but two cup holders for a single seater is just plain overindulgence.



And no "Donut hole" is not a good idear.


----------



## ironduke57

No ideas?

WUPTIKA!
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Some form of air-potable light tank. I think armament is 90mm MECAR. Could be of European origin.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

air-portable ?->No.
light tank ?->No.
90mm MECAR ?->I don´t know.
European ?->No.

WUPTIKA!
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Colour scheme reminds me of things I've seen come our of China & Japan.  I suspect something Asian and/or Pacific in origin.


----------



## ironduke57

China & Japan ?->No.
Asian and/or Pacific ?->No.

WUPTIKA!
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

I was thinking there was a passing resemblance (on the turret) to the old Matilda Mk II, but in looking closer, I'm thinking not.

Is it from India maybe?

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Matilda Mk II related ?->No.
India  ?->No.

WUPTIKA!
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Looks like a French LP 105mm gun.


----------



## ironduke57

Looks like a French LP 105mm gun ?-> Possible. I don´t know its armament.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AndrewB2020

Argentine. Was going to say SK105 but on closer inspection...I think not unless it's been modified.


----------



## vG

It looks like an M41 chassis, but you said no to light tank...  ???

vG


----------



## ironduke57

Argentine ?->No, but right direction.
modified SK105 ?->No.
M41 chassis ?->No, but it is getting warmer. It is from a weight pov a light tank, but it wasn´t classified as such.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

tank destroyer?


----------



## ironduke57

tank destroyer?-> Yes. That was the classification of the original vehicle. How it is classified now? No idea.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

Venezuelan M18 Hellcat? If so, still classified as a tank-destroyer (caça-tanque).


----------



## ironduke57

Venezuelan M18 Hellcat?-> Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Pallas Athena

I don't have anything. Somebody else want to have a go?


----------



## kkwd

I'll give it a try.


----------



## GDawg

Husky prototype?


----------



## kkwd

It is self propelled and not a prototype.


----------



## vG

Mineresistant gokart?!

I'm guessing southern Europe.

vG


----------



## kkwd

Mineresistant gokart?! - no

I'm guessing southern Europe. - no


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Well it's powered by a volkswagon engine, so I will hazard a guess that it is made in the Balkans somewhere.


----------



## kkwd

It is VW engine but not made in the Balkans.


----------



## GDawg

South African?


----------



## kkwd

Not South Africa but a country close to it.


----------



## GDawg

Rhodesia


----------



## kkwd

Rhodesia - Yes


----------



## GDawg

POOKIE!


----------



## kkwd

You got it.
Here is an interesting article on this contraption.  Pookie
Post away with your contribution.

Credit for the photos I posted must go to http://www.primeportal.net/the_battlefield_armor.htm


----------



## GDawg

If I may, I'd like to open the thread to someone else to post a mystery AFV.


----------



## Colin Parkinson




----------



## McG

SIBMAS 6x6


----------



## ironduke57

:dileas: ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Very good MCG

Some inside shots


----------



## CEEBEE501

Hey is that a private collection or a museum?


----------



## McG

I don't have anything at the moment, so get this one:   anzer:


----------



## Colin Parkinson

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Hey is that a private collection or a museum?



It's the Armoured Museum in Pt Dickson, Malaysia


Here is an easy one


----------



## CEEBEE501

Morris Mk. 2?

looks like they changed the color at one point.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Bingo, good spotting!


----------



## CEEBEE501

lets see if my armour fu has improved
I edited the picture to take out and logos and location clues


----------



## vG

The Batmobile...  :nod: er... the Rheinmetall GEFAS  







The coolest looking AFV around!

vG

Appended: this one's got a different snout, but it's the same vehicle.


----------



## CEEBEE501

hmm I knew I shouldn't have picked such a unique vehicle


----------



## vG

I just happened to 3D model one not so long ago, and it is very unique.

Anyway, I'm off for the weekend and have no exotic armour in stock, so somebody else knock yourself out!

vG


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

Leo 2 Turret on a M60 chassis........M60L2 ?    :-\


----------



## tango22a

Good one George! Tha's what it looks like to me too.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Leo 2 Turret? -> Yes.
M60 chassis? -> Near, but no.
M60L2 ?-> I don´t know, if it even had a name.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

M48 Chassis. M60 was never in German military service to my knowledge.


----------



## ironduke57

M48 Chassis? -> Yes.

Hmm. You and George got both 50% of it. So I would say you two decide who is next.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

MCG.

Go.  (I should have known better on the chassis.)


----------



## Blackadder1916

It's been a while without any activity on this thread, so here's something to bump it along.


----------



## tango22a

Turkish AIFV, a later mod of the M113.

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

tango22a said:
			
		

> Turkish AIFV, a later mod of the M113.



Not Turkish.
Not related to M113.


----------



## Dissident

Egyptian?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

T54 or T55 based the roadwheels have a space.


----------



## George Wallace

Colin P said:
			
		

> T54 or T55 based the roadwheels have a space.



Wow!  Way off.  Suspension is very similar to the new German Puma, but the chassis is not.


----------



## Blackadder1916

> Egyptian?


NO



> T54 or T55 based


NO



> . . . Suspension is very similar to the new German Puma, but the chassis is not.


Haven't made a comparison, but they are not related.  It's not German. 

And for those without natural xray vision, here's another view.


----------



## Shrek1985

Roadwheels are too big and not spaced correctly to be T-54/54 series derived. M113-derived is a distinct possibility, but it could just be using close copies of M113-series tracks and roadwheels, heck even the newer versions of the Chinese YW 531H and Iranian Boragh use M113 suspension components.


----------



## alept

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Here's a few....



3rd one is a BMP-3


----------



## alept

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> BMP1, unsure of which varient though.



1. BRM-1K
2. PRP-4


----------



## Blackadder1916

alept said:
			
		

> 3rd one is a BMP-3



alept,
Thanks for the good guesses to the challenges posed at reply #24, but we moved past (and identified?) those over 2.5 years (and over 3800 posts) ago.  The current challenge is *this vehicle*.

The way this thread is played - we attempt to identify one vehicle at a time and do not move on (usually) until it is identified  -  the next challenge is posted by the individual who correctly identifies the previous vehicle or sometimes that person (if he does not have anything available to post) will relinquish the turn to the whomever who can post something first  -  if nothing has been posted for a while (. . . days . . . weeks?), it is acceptable for someone to post something to restart the thread.



> . . .  M113-derived is a distinct possibility, . . . the newer versions of the Chinese YW 531H and Iranian Boragh use M113 suspension components.


NO to all.   Not Chinese or Iranian.


----------



## toglmonster

Good Day:Sorry I don't have any pic's to post. It's iper: a free for all after this. The APC is from Brazil, it's called the Charrua APC


----------



## Blackadder1916

toglmonster said:
			
		

> . . . The APC is from Brazil, it's called the Charrua APC



You got it.

A little more info.
http://www.janes.com/articles/Janes-Armour-and-Artillery/Moto-Pecas-Charrua-Armoured-Personnel-Carrier-Brazil.html


> Moto Pecas Charrua Armoured Personnel Carrier (Brazil),
> 
> Development The Charrua armoured personnel carrier is *the basic member of a complete family of tracked vehicles* that has been developed by Moto Pecas Transmissoes SA as a private venture. This company has had considerable experience in the overhaul and modernisation of tracked armoured vehicles for the Brazilian Army. These include the modernisation and `dieselisation' of some 586 M113 series APCs, modernisation of the 105 mm M108 self-propelled howitzer and conversion of Sherman tanks into armoured recovery vehicles complete with A-frame and front-mounted dozer/stabilising blade. Prior to the development of the Charrua APC, the company developed the Charrua XMP-1 APC, but this did not enter production and is no longer marketed. Details of this APC were given in Jane's Armour and Artillery 1987-88 page 259.
> 
> 
> Description The hull of the Charrua is of all-welded steel armour construction which provides the crew with protection from small arms fire and shell splinters. If required, add-on armour can be fitted for increased battlefield survivability; this would provide protection against penetration from 20 mm attack. The driver is seated at the front of the vehicle on the left side with the machine gunner to his immediate rear. The driver has a single piece hatch cover that opens to the left and three periscopes for forward observation, one of which can be replaced by a passive night vision device. The gunner has a 12.7 mm M2 machine gun which is provided with side and rear armour protection, elevation and traverse are manual. The gunner's cupola is fitted with five periscopes. The engine compartment is to the right of the driver and separated from the crew compartment by a bulkhead. The air inlet and outlet louvres are in the top of the hull, as is the exhaust pipe. Access panels are provided in the glacis plate for routine servicing. There are two engine choices, a 394 hp diesel or a 470 hp diesel, this being coupled to a fully automatic transmission with five forward and one reverse gears. The troop compartment is at the rear of the hull with the nine troops seated back-to-back down the centre of the vehicle, four on the left and five on the right. The troops enter and leave via a power-operated ramp in the hull rear. This is also provided with two doors opening outwards, each of which has a vision block and a firing port. Over the top of the
> 
> The complete article appears in the following publication:
> Publication Title Jane's Armour and Artillery
> Publication date Dec 11, 1995



While only prototypes of "the basic member of a complete family of tracked vehicles" were built, the rest of the family planning included these shown below.


----------



## kkwd

So with no posts in a while here is a contribution.


----------



## Shrek1985

Looks like an Alecto. either the assault gun (95mm) or recce version (6pdr).

Decended from the Tetrach British airborne light tanks used in Normandy, but actually a variant of the more advanced Harry Hopkins tank which was never used operationally.

And i think they made a dozer version of the Alecto as well


----------



## kkwd

It is the Alecto, it was never used or even advanced past the experimental stage.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Had another day of AFV ID for my gunners course today, all my course mates look at me like a freak when I tell them that its one of my hobbies and I'm able to name almost everything.
I just thank my "Canadian Army friends" and go back in showing the differences between a BMD-1 and a BMP-1.
So, thank you all for helping me out and hopefully you can keep teaching me.


----------



## Shrek1985

I always find it so childish when I hear someone spout off and say they don't need to know AFV ID because if it's shooting at them, it must be the enemy. Great, what if you want to shoot at it first?


----------



## OldSolduer

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> I always find it so childish when I hear someone spout off and say they don't need to know AFV ID because if it's shooting at them, it must be the enemy. Great, what if you want to shoot at it first?


Excellent point!! Another point....when we face another threat from a nation state (look east) we will be up against a conventional army, with AFV and aircraft. AFV identification is CRITICAL in order to avoid blue on blue casualties. Just my opinion.


----------



## George Wallace

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Excellent point!! Another point....when we face another threat from a nation state (look east) we will be up against a conventional army, with AFV and aircraft. AFV identification is CRITICAL in order to avoid blue on blue casualties. Just my opinion.



Even more important these days, as the line between "Friend" and "Foe" in AFV Recognition has greatly changed since 'the Wall' came down.  Now, we find many of our new allies use Warsaw Pact equipment.  One now has to be even more proficient in AFV Recognition and differentiate between different variants of equipment.  Is that a Afghan Mi-8 or and Iranian Mi-17?


----------



## OldSolduer

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Even more important these days, as the line between "Friend" and "Foe" in AFV Recognition has greatly changed since 'the Wall' came down.  Now, we find many of our new allies use Warsaw Pact equipment.  One now has to be even more proficient in AFV Recognition and differentiate between different variants of equipment.  Is that a Afghan Mi-8 or and Iranian Mi-17?



Oh but George...aren't bears and dragons just big friendly creatures who wouldn't dream of doing us harm?

OK I'v gone off on a tangent....again....


----------



## ironduke57

To move on:






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

BMP-3 Arty-Obs variant

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

It uses an BMP-3 turret, but it isn´t one.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

If the sprocket and the Exhaust were in the rear, that would be a BRM-3K - but everthing on this is backwards.


----------



## ironduke57

BRM-3K? ->No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Looks like an evolution of the Boragh APC.


----------



## vG

Script on licenseplate looks arabic or persoarabic.

7 roadwheels means it is not BMP. Drive looks US made (return rollers, drive wheel).

Since Iran has had a number of US vehicles and upgraded them, this could mean Iranian vehicle, but I doubt you'd get to see such a nice photo from a workshop...  8)

The turret looks more like a mount for a mortar or low velocity 75mm gun, than a functional fighting turret. It is also very far back on the chassis.

Seemingly no room for infantry mounts makes me think infantry support vehicle. I don't recognize the 7 roadwheel tracks (7 roadwheels makes you think SPH or Leopard and it is certainly based on neither).

If I should hazard a guess without spending an hour on the nets it would be Jordanian or Arabic Peninsula fire support vehicle.

vG


----------



## ironduke57

evolution of the Boragh APC? ->No.
US made ? ->No.
Iran ? ->No.
turret ->Already answered. -> It´s a BMP-3 turret.
(7 roadwheels makes you think SPH or Leopard and it is certainly based on neither).-> Big hint: rethink that.
Jordanian ? ->No.
Arabic Peninsula ? -> Well the costumer for which it is designed comes from it.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Jammer

UAE Heavy Infantry Fighting Vehicle (HIFV).
Designed by Sabiex in Belgium...?


----------



## ironduke57

Jammer said:
			
		

> UAE Heavy Infantry Fighting Vehicle (HIFV).
> Designed by Sabiex in Belgium...?


Bingo! Based on the OF-40/Leo1.

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Jammer

I'll yield to the next contestant.


----------



## kkwd

Here is one that shouldn't take too long to identify.


----------



## George Wallace

Vulcan


----------



## kkwd

That is the weapon. Now what is the vehicle itself called?


----------



## exspy

kkwd,

The base vehicle is the American-designed AIFV.  It was a private project by FMC that was not purchased by the American military but went on to serve in the Dutch Army as the YPR-765, amongst others.

I don't know what the version is in your photo with the Vulcan cannon or which armed forces' it's serving with.  I would guess Korea.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## kkwd

That's right, a Korean vehicle produced by Daewoo Heavy Industries. It's designation is K263A1, 20 mm AA GUN CARRIER (Vulcan Air Defense System).


----------



## exspy

Must be my lucky day.  I won $2 dollars on ENCORE today too!

As I have nothing to offer I will defer to the more learned gentlemen on the thread.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Well since no one else is going to post something, lets see if i can get the ball rolling a little


----------



## Pat_Y

German Panzerkampfwagen V Ausf G

aka panzer but mounted with dual 40 mm anti aircraft guns.????

please send me a message if this is wrong.. its killing me


----------



## NavyShooter

Flakpanzer V Coelian - 2 x 37mm/55mm Flak gun 

http://gunpoint-3d.com/model-Coelian.html


----------



## CEEBEE501

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Flakpanzer V Coelian - 2 x 37mm/55mm Flak gun
> 
> http://gunpoint-3d.com/model-Coelian.html



Yup  :nod:


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok, lemme see what I can come up with.  I have a PTA meeting to hit tonite, so it may not be 'til later.

NS


----------



## 2007brennanm

That is a tar-21


----------



## CEEBEE501

2007brennanm said:
			
		

> That is a tar-21



Ummm......No

This is a tar-21....   (whoops flips the numbers first time)


----------



## 2007brennanm

Sorry i was on two these things when i posted, i put tar 21 on the wrong one ( My Bad )


----------



## 2007brennanm

I believe its a tar-21


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Pat_Y said:
			
		

> German Panzerkampfwagen V Ausf G
> 
> aka panzer but mounted with dual 40 mm anti aircraft guns.????
> 
> please send me a message if this is wrong.. its killing me



Wouldn't the vision port in the glacis make it an A or D? Although the driver hatch is the G model. Likely cobbled out of bits and pieces.


----------



## CEEBEE501

;D


----------



## exspy

CB,

I believe the base vehicle is a Supacat 6x6 ATMP.

                                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are all the flares for?

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## CEEBEE501

nope 
It dose come with a different type of propulsion tho


----------



## Kat Stevens

Looks like my neighbour's Argo.


----------



## Colin Parkinson




----------



## kkwd

This?  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Dang I thought this would be good for a week!


----------



## kkwd

It probably would have been if the name of the vehicle had not been included in the photo.


----------



## George Wallace

kkwd said:
			
		

> It probably would have been if the name of the vehicle had not been included in the photo.



 ;D



Seems to me that it was posted before as well.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Oops forgot to change the name and with 261 pages likely there will be a few repeats.


----------



## vG

Since noone has posted anything recently, how about this one?

vG


----------



## CEEBEE501

PzKpfw. 38T ?


----------



## tango22a

Think it is German OR possibly Hungarian. It has German-style driver's visor and what looks to be MG34 co-ax MG. Running gear does not look German so as I said it may be Hungarisch.

Cheers,

tango22a

Edited for spelling.


----------



## vG

PzKpfw. 38T ? -> no (but you're in the ballpark)

German -> no

Hungarian -> no

vG


----------



## vG

Hey?!

No more guesses for this nice vehicle?

vG


----------



## Franko

PzKpfw 2?

Regards


----------



## vG

No PzKpfw II.

vG


----------



## Feldgendarme

It is a Hungarian Toldi II tank, based on a Swedish design and incorportaed into the Wehrmacht.  They were only useful in the aufklarung (recon) or schlepper (carrier) role.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Feldgendarme said:
			
		

> It is a Hungarian Toldi II tank, based on a Swedish design and incorportaed into the Wehrmacht. . . .



I don't think it's a Toldi.  Comparing the running gear of the current vehicle under challenge with that of the Toldi (some photos found here) there are a number of differences, particularly the number of return rollers (2 on the Toldi and 3 on this vehicle) and the 'suspension' arms outside of the road wheels.


----------



## vG

It's not a Toldi II tank.

I have given a pretty big clue, actually.

vG


----------



## Feldgendarme

well dont keep us waiting damn it...what is it?


----------



## McG

vG said:
			
		

> PzKpfw. 38T ? -> no (but you're in the ballpark)


Would that ballpark be Czechoslovakia?


----------



## Feldgendarme

Some observations:

1. It appears to have two vision ports, which seems odd.
2. I concur thait is an MG-34 (panzer) coaxial.
3. If it has been Germanized I would expect to see a Notek light.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Not Czech I think, the PZ35t had a suspension similar to Italian tanks made ud of very small roadwheels. The 2 vision ports may be a result of it's intended role which would likely be armed recce. I know I have seen similar suspnsion elsewhere, but I can't remember where.


----------



## ironduke57

Skoda recon tank prototype T 15

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Swedish Landswerk Panzer


----------



## vG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Skoda recon tank prototype T 15
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



That's correct!

Here's some more info:


> *Panzerkampfwagen Skoda T-15*
> 
> In the late 1941 the German army was well aware that his standar reconnaissance armored cars and half tracks were no longer competitive in the Battlefield. That fact was particulary true in the Eastern Front place in wich they were exposed to a large quantity of artillery, mines and antitank rifles.
> 
> In order to adquire a more capable vehicle the Waffeamt issued a request for a fully tracked recce panzer wich should be capable to reach 40 km/h in cross country and to be armed with at list a 20 mm automatic gun and a MG.
> 
> The Skoda steel works, famous czech factory wich also made artillery and tanks, send his own proposal to germany. The projekt was admited and two prototipes manufactured.
> 
> The T-15 was roughly similar to the Pz 38 (t) however it was constructed in a more rational manner. It used a completely rolled homogeneus armor wich was put togheter by electric welding. That was a serious improve about the earlier riveted armor, not only because made production faster and stronger assembly but also because it increase the security to the crew when the armor was hit.
> 
> The armament was comprised of a Kwk 38 (t) (Skoda A7) of 37 mm and 48 calibers in lenght, mounted coaxially a MG 34 panzerlauf was installed. The tank carried 80 rounds for his main gun and 2450 shots of armor piercing 7,92mm bullets for the machinegun.
> 
> A Praga V-8 liquid cooled petrol engine deliver 225 hp and with this the 10,7 tons tank could reach 53 km/h max. speed. The overall lenght was 4,9 metres. The armor was formed by 30 mmplates in the front, 25 mm sides and 20 mm rear.
> 
> The two T-15 protos were delivered to the Kummersdorf test facilities in may 1942, the vehicle was considered good but the Daimler VK 1303 had better radio equipment and cross country abilities so T-15 was not put in production.



Your turn Ironduke.

vG


----------



## ironduke57

>

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## old fart

ZSU 57-2


----------



## ironduke57

ZSU 57-2 -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

I think that it is a Brit MARKSMAN turret, but I have no idea what chassis it's on. Nice large pic though.

tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Brit MARKSMAN turret ?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## CEEBEE501

Any relation to the Type 87 prototype?


----------



## ironduke57

Any relation to the Type 87 prototype ?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vG

The turret has a vague likeness to a chunese PGZ88 twin 37mm turret (but isn't).

The chassis looks like some modern remodeling of a soviet or soviet derived spg chassis, no return rollers and all, but I can't pinpoint it.

Some prototype for the PGZ88 or a later development of it?

vG


----------



## ironduke57

All no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Feldgendarme

M-27 DIVAD turret on an JGSDF Type 74 chassis.


----------



## ironduke57

DIVAD turret ?-> No.
JGSDF Type 74 chassis ?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## kkwd

Is it a Chinese Type 88?


----------



## ironduke57

Chinese Type 88? ?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Feldgendarme

ja bitte


----------



## ironduke57

Okay then. It was from Sweden and called VEAK. It was based on the Strv 103 und used two 40mm L/62 Bofors canon´s.
Tested in 1965.

Free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Feldgendarme

Once the answer is posted it is easy for me to conclude my theories were on target (4 road wheels, Bofors mount).

Nice one.

Roll again...


----------



## xiaofan

Is there any one know what are these?


----------



## Jungle

xiaofan said:
			
		

> Is there any one know what are these?


No 1 is a Chinese Type 63
No 2 is a Chinese Type 85
No 3 is a Chinese Type YW 534
No 4 is a Chinese Type 90


----------



## McG

Jungle said:
			
		

> No 1 is a Chinese Type 63
> No 2 is a Chinese Type 85
> No 3 is a Chinese Type YW 534
> No 4 is a Chinese Type 90


YW 534 = Type 89

The "Type #" is a western designation


----------



## xiaofan

Jungle said:
			
		

> No 1 is a Chinese Type 63
> No 2 is a Chinese Type 85
> No 3 is a Chinese Type YW 534
> No 4 is a Chinese Type 90


No.2 is Type 63-I and No. 3 is a Type 85.  Three of four APC showed here are not PLA standard issue equipment. They for export market, Type-63-I and Type-90 did not get any order, and Royal Thai Army is the largest customer of Type-85.

Type-89 aka ZSD89 and YW534, have different hatch. Type-85's hatchs are similar to these on Type-63.



			
				MCG said:
			
		

> YW 534 = Type 89
> 
> The "Type #" is a western designation



All Chinese equipments have two designations one is the manufacturer designation, and other is PLA designation. The PLA designation before 1990's is just designated by year (just like Type-63), at 1980's or 1990's some one decide to update the designation system by add some abbreviations before the year, so the new system in PLA are have designetion like ZSD89 (that is for type-89 APC), and unofficial we still us the old system.

I think according to the rule I should turn this over to some one who get the correct answer.So please take it.


----------



## Jungle

Look at this baby:


----------



## vG

Tamil Tigers tank apparently made from YW 309 chassis and Saladin turret. The chassis looks more like a type 63 apc to me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/36169878@N07/3567178153/

vG


----------



## Jungle

It is a Saladin turret mounted on a Type 63 APC chassis; see details here:
http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htarm/articles/20090622.aspx

Good job !!


----------



## vG

The Tamil flag kinda gave it away  

I don't have anything handy, so the floor is free.

vG


----------



## xiaofan

I found this long time ago, they are look like M-60A2 turret mounted on M-48 chassis, so any one know what model are them?


----------



## vG

It's the M60A2, designed to fire the MGM-51 Shillelagh missile from its gun (mostly known from the Sheridan).

vG


----------



## Nfld Sapper

vG said:
			
		

> It's the M60A2, designed to fire the MGM-51 Shillelagh missile from its gun (mostly known from the Sheridan).
> 
> vG



And some more info:

The M60A2, nicknamed the "Starship" due to its Space Age technology, featured an entirely new low-profile turret with a commander's machine-gun cupola on top, giving the commander a good view and field of fire while under armor but spoiling the low profile. It also featured a 152 mm main gun similar to that of the M551 Sheridan light tank, which fired conventional rounds as well as the Shillelagh anti-tank guided missile (ATGM). The fitting of a CBSS (closed breech scavenger system), which used pressurized air to clear the breech after each shot, solved the problem of unburnt propellant from the main gun rounds fouling the barrel and pre-detonating subsequent rounds. The M60A2 proved a disappointment, though technical advancements would pave the way for future tanks. The Shillelagh/M60A2 system was phased out from active units by 1981, and the turrets scrapped. Most of the M60A2 tanks were rebuilt as M60A3, or the hulls converted to armoured vehicle-launched bridge (AVLB) vehicles


----------



## xiaofan

I do not think these are M-60A2. According to wikipedia "[M-60] had a hull with a straight front slope where as the M48's hull was rounded, had three support rollers per side to the M48's five," and the chassis of these tank in picture fit the description of a M-48, they have a round front slope and five support rollers on each side.


----------



## vG

Sorry missed the M48 rounded tell tale hull.

Here's a discussion about it on another ofrum:
http://www.com-central.net/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=10999

It's in a park in Armada MI, and they think it's Shillelagh prototype on an M48 hull, possibly some sort of M48 CEV prototype, and apparently tied in with the T95 test tanks.

vG


----------



## xiaofan

vG said:
			
		

> Sorry missed the M48 rounded tell tale hull.
> 
> Here's a discussion about it on another ofrum:
> http://www.com-central.net/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=10999
> 
> It's in a park in Armada MI, and they think it's Shillelagh prototype on an M48 hull, possibly some sort of M48 CEV prototype, and apparently tied in with the T95 test tanks.
> 
> vG



Thank you for the information. The floor is yours.


----------



## vG

So wozziz:

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

Pansret Maskinkanon PNMK M/92 - Denmark


----------



## Colin Parkinson

A SUPER GAVIN DESIGNED TO DESTROY ALL THAT COMES BEFORE IT (such as Strykers and the USMC)


If you say I am wrong you instanly become a F**KTARD


(Actually I have been so blessed by the "ONE", aka Sparky)


----------



## vG

Blackadder is is correct.  

It's a OTO Melara turret (20mm MC) on an M113 hull. I don't think they ever really got it to work properly.

Blackadder your turn.

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

> It's a OTO Melara turret (20mm MC) on an M113 hull.


  minor correction - It had a 25mm gun.

Anyway, let's try this one.


----------



## tango22a

Japanese version of Vickers Sik-Tonner

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

> Japanese version of Vickers Sik-Tonner



Not Japanese; not a 6 Ton; is a Vickers design.


----------



## tango22a

Could it possibly be Russian?

tango22a


----------



## Blackadder1916

Not Russian.

Here's some more, lots more.


----------



## vG

Belgian Char Léger T.15 (based on Vickers 4 ton Light Tank model 1934) with conical turret and 13,2mm Hotchkiss MG?

vG


----------



## Fishbone Jones

It looks like the German tanks in this Boys Anti Tank cartoon (Stop That Tank, Walt Disney)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHFu8Cos7Zg

OK, back to serious :blotto:


----------



## Blackadder1916

vG said:
			
		

> Belgian Char Léger T.15 . . .



You got it!


----------



## vG

Haven't got anything, somebody else take it away.



vG


----------



## vG

OK I found something.

What's this beaut?

vG


----------



## Colin Parkinson

It was a US design that never went into production, a T designation if I recall.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Baker 8x8 "Jumping Tank" Armored Car - USA


----------



## vG

Correct Blackadder.

Your turn.

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.


----------



## vG

My google skills are found wanting.

That's a peculiar tube sticking out of the turret. I would think it was a watercannon, but it doesn't look that way?

Riot control truck? European?

vG


----------



## Blackadder1916

Watercannon? - No
Riot control truck? - No
European? - Yes  (but there was some North American input/components in the design)

A few more views;  new & shiny; in need of care; with an interesting paint job; recently on the road.


----------



## NavyShooter

I'm thinking a Post WWII Tank Crew training vehicle of some sort?

NS


----------



## Blackadder1916

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a Post WWII Tank Crew training vehicle of some sort?



You're thinking in the right direction.


----------



## vG

I've come up blank-

I just can't find anyhting on the nets!

vG


----------



## NavyShooter

It was posted a number of pages/months ago.

I'm going looking....

NS


----------



## NavyShooter

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-804364.html#msg804364

Is that it?

Übungsschützenpanzer (UebSPz) mit Panzer-Attrappenaufbau HS 30

Tank variant :  Übungskampfpanzer (UebKPz) mit Panzer-Attrappenaufbau M 47


----------



## Blackadder1916

> Übungsschützenpanzer (UebSPz) mit Panzer-Attrappenaufbau HS 30
> 
> Tank variant :  Übungskampfpanzer (UebKPz) mit Panzer-*Attrappe*naufbau M 47



Nein!  Those two vehicles were solely in Bundeswehr service and the current challenge is not German.  It is, however, from a nearby country which used a 'similar' designation for the vehicle.



> It was posted a number of pages/months ago.



More like a couple of years/couple of hundred pages ago.


----------



## NavyShooter

Verdammt!


----------



## vG

Will you please post the answer? I'm dying to find out what that vehicle is!

 :nod:

vG


----------



## kkwd

The flaps over the headlights seem to be some sort of poor man's version of blackout driving lights. When they are closed the light would come through the holes drilled in the flaps.


----------



## Blackadder1916

vG said:
			
		

> Will you please post the answer? I'm dying to find out what that vehicle is!



If you go to my previous post in this thread, there are sufficient clues (in both my response and 'highlighted' in the quote) to find the name.

Search and you shall find.  You don't even have to leave this page to enter the search term.


----------



## NavyShooter

1956 Kässbohrer Schützenpanzer-Attrappe on Unimog chassis


----------



## Blackadder1916

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> 1956 Kässbohrer Schützenpanzer-Attrappe on Unimog chassis



No.  You already used that a few posts ago, only then you repeated the "official" designation used by the BW.

As this is dragging on, here's my final pic of this vehicle.


----------



## AftOf245

Name all types and location?


----------



## CEEBEE501

I am bored so I will entertain you with an answer

KHOST Afghanistan, 2 UH-60L, 2 CASA C-212 Aviocar From Blackwater Security


----------



## AftOf245

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I am bored so I will entertain you with an answer
> 
> KHOST Afghanistan, 2 UH-60L, 2 CASA C-212 Aviocar From Blackwater Security



Close, I knew if I left the pic with the name "Rocket City" somebody would guess Khost.  It is not the Khost strip, but you can almost see Khost from here.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Chapman Airfield or Camp Salerno


----------



## AftOf245

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Chapman Airfield or Camp Salerno



Bingo - Salerno


----------



## AftOf245

This is an easy one:





And what caused this?


----------



## CEEBEE501

Go to the very first post of this thread and read it so then you will under stand that you have no idea what you are doing or how this thread functions!

also Iraqi T-55 killed by SABOT


----------



## oldmtler

Since CEEBEE501 hasn't posted a picture after his answer, I thought that I'd give it a try.

Name this piece of equipment. It was used in vehicles and has a hint.


----------



## Blackadder1916

oldmtler said:
			
		

> Since CEEBEE501 hasn't posted a picture after his answer, I thought that I'd give it a try.
> 
> Name this piece of equipment. It was used in vehicles and has a hint.



SR C45


----------



## oldmtler

Yup.  Very quickly done.


----------



## ironduke57

What have we here?






Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Steel Badger

A milcot MGS?

Mebbe the CQ still has the half-track kit for the milverado! >


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Finnish half-track with an 88 on it?


----------



## ironduke57

Colin P said:
			
		

> Finnish half-track with an 88 on it?


-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## AC 011

I'll take a guess that it's Russian half-track from World War II.  Chassis not sure, but the gun appears to be a 57mm anti-tank ZiS-type.


----------



## ironduke57

Andy011 said:
			
		

> I'll take a guess that it's Russian half-track from World War II.  Chassis not sure, but the gun appears to be a 57mm anti-tank ZiS-type.


Good guess. And it´s designation is?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Russian prototype tank destroyer h/t, the ZiS-41

?


----------



## ironduke57

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Russian prototype tank destroyer h/t, the ZiS-41
> 
> ?
> 
> [ img]http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/1033/zis41tankdestroyer02.jpg[/img ]



Right. 

(57mm ZiS-2 AT gun on an armored ZIS-22M halftruck.)

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## SeanNewman

At first glance one would think Hummer H1 (HumV), but it actually looks more like the old Lamborghini LM that they tried to make in the late 80s.  According to Wiki there were only ~300 made, and the only one used for military purposes was destroyed in a VB-IED test.


----------



## ironduke57

No Humvee, no Lambo.

Regards,
ironduke57 ;D


----------



## NavyShooter

I was thinking a variant of the XR311, but that's not right either.

Hrm.


----------



## ironduke57

XR311? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

It isn't the Chinese Meng Shi either, as it has those odd windows off to the sides of the windshield.


----------



## ironduke57

Chinese Meng Shi? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: Look for that windows off to the sides of the windshield.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## SeanNewman

Okaaay...I think everyone who was going to guess has.  We made our guesses, and s'about that time to spill the beans.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Okaaay...I think everyone who was going to guess has.  We made our guesses, and s'about that time to spill the beans.



It's only been up one day. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## SeanNewman

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's only been up one day. Patience is a virtue.



Not in our profession.  As long as you're not being careless, attack attack attack.

Offensive action + shock action = momentum = winning.


----------



## mariomike

Cool suicide doors.
Gaz 66 "Partizan"


----------



## George Wallace

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Hint: Look for that windows off to the sides of the windshield.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



I looked at those and "East Bloc" comes to mind.

I also looked at the lights and marker lights and think that this is a civilian mock up that some Airsoft crew may have thrown together......  >


----------



## ironduke57

Sorry was quite busy last week (like being two day´s at a hospital) and forget to check here.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> ...
> Gaz 66 "Partizan"



Right. Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## mariomike

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Sorry was quite busy last week (like being two day´s at a hospital) and forget to check here.
> 
> Right. Your turn.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



I don't know any, Ironduke.  :-[
It was just a lucky guess.
Sorry to hear you were in hospital. Glad you are out, and get well soon.

P.S. I should add that I visit this thread to learn about AFV's.


----------



## ironduke57

Still someone here? ;D







Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

I'm here.  And now I'm going to have to hunt to see if I can guess this one!


----------



## Halifax Tar

It looks swiss


----------



## ironduke57

Swiss ?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

Just a wild guess, is it the Model 734 tank, one of the early variants of the leo prototypes?


----------



## tango22a

Master weapon looks like an L7 105mm. It also appears that the veh has some form of an oscillating turret.The turn-buckle on the rear quarter of the turret may be some form of travelling lock. Co-ax seems to be 23mm+ auto cannon. Tight track American style suspension. I am tempted to say either Pakistani or Chinese


tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Model 734 tank?-> No.
one of the early variants of the leo prototypes? -> I is related to the Leopard family.
L7 105mm?-> Yes.
23mm+ MK? -> >Yes.
oscillating turret? -> I am not sure, but looks like it.
Pakistani or Chinese?-> No and no.


Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

Standard-Panzer?


----------



## ironduke57

Standard-Panzer ?-> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Is the gun fixed in the turret?  The turret looks like it does all the elevation/rotation???

Is the co-ax 25mm instead of 23mm?

NS


----------



## ironduke57

Is the gun fixed in the turret? -> Sorry, I don´t know.
The turret looks like it does all the elevation/rotation? -> I also don´t know this, but looking at it I would also come to this conclusion.
Is the co-ax 25mm instead of 23mm? -> No. 30mm.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Co-ax has a "fluted" barrel just like a Bushmaster, but I would guess that it is of Russian origin and is probably of 30mm calibre. It also looks as if co-ax can be elevated or depressed independent of the master weapon.


tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Co-ax of Russian origin? -> That is so highly unlikely that I can clearly say no. (That it is related to the Leo family was already stated.)
30mm? -> Yes.
co-ax can be elevated or depressed independent of the master weapon? -> Sorry, I don´t know.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## GDawg

Is it Swiss?


----------



## Jammer

It looks like a movie prop.
The hull is likely a VISMOD M-48. I suspect the turret is as well.


----------



## SeanNewman

The cannon looks more like something you would have seen hanging from a special edition tank buster Me109/FW190 with the extra gun pods under the wing (ie bigger than the Stuka ones).


----------



## ironduke57

Is it Swiss?-> Again, no.
movie prop?-> No, it´s real.
VISMOD M-48?-> No, as said it´s related to/part of the Leopard Family.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

I am stumped!  I think I tried every variant of Leo out there, even Gepard variants, and the french prototypes of the leo.


----------



## Grizzly

The hull is clearly an early leopard prototype, and the gun as pointed out is an L7. At first I was thinking some kind of jagdpanzer or flakpanzer prototype. However, I can't see a way for the gun to elevate, and the suspension doesn't look modified to allow it kneel like an S-tank (hard to tell just by looking of course). The turret is odd too - flat topped with large hatches, and there looks to be reinforcing struts to the rear. My guess is that it isn't a vehicle prototype but rather is a weapon test platform, in this case for the L7 gun. The 30 mm might act as a spotting rifle for the gun similar to the 105mm recoilless rifle. Other than that, I have no clue as to what it would be for.


----------



## ironduke57

early leopard prototype? -> Yes and no.
test platform? -> Yes. But less for the weapons, more for the in large parts automated turret and the stabilisation system.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

I'm thinking it's a ball turret, a la B-17 belly turret...beyond that, I think it might be for AA, noting the AA gun in the background...

I don't recall it from Munster, but that was also 5 years ago..

NS


----------



## mariomike

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I'm thinking it's a ball turret, a la B-17 belly turret...



http://www.cloudnet.com/~jfb/balldiagram.jpg


----------



## NavyShooter

MarioM,

Flip that upside down and tell me there isn't some resemblance?

Look at how the top of the hull has been raised (from a normal Leo profile) to allow it to use the "ball".

I think it's a Prototype sort of experimentation platform as a pre-cursor to the Gepard.

NS


----------



## mariomike

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> MarioM,
> 
> Flip that upside down and tell me there isn't some resemblance?
> 
> Look at how the top of the hull has been raised (from a normal Leo profile) to allow it to use the "ball".
> 
> I think it's a Prototype sort of experimentation platform as a pre-cursor to the Gepard.
> 
> NS



Now that I look at it from that perspective, I think that you are right!


----------



## ironduke57

SPAAG?-> Nothing in its name or the information I have about it point in that direction.

Some info´s: Wider then normal Leo1, 1000PS, Producer probably Porsche at Stuttgart, stored at Erprobungsstelle 51 in Meppen and now at display at the BWB Wehrtechnische Studiensammlung at Koblenz, probably part of the "Improved Leopard" prototype series.

That is basically all I have on this one. If that isn´t enough you have to fly swim over here and look at its Information plate in Koblenz.  ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Erprobungsträger mit 3-achs-stabilisiertem Turm


----------



## NavyShooter

> Leopard Improved
> At about the same time as the Kampfpanzer 70 design was undergoing testing in Germany and America this prototype of a ‘Leopard Improved’ was being built (its designation is Erprobungsträger mit 3-achs-stabilisiertem Turm). Its most significant feature was a new design of turret that was operated largely automatically and utilised many sophisticated technical features. The turret was fully stabilised and mounted a standard 105mm gun plus an automatic 30mm gun as secondary armament. The chassis was also modified, being wider and powered by a 1000hp engine.



http://preservedtanks.com/Types.aspx?TypeCategoryId=400&Select=1

Last one on the page.

NS


----------



## mariomike

Well done!


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok, probably an easy one.....


----------



## McG

Ikv-91 Tank Destroyer


----------



## NavyShooter

You got 'er MCG.


----------



## McG

I've got nothing.  Floor is open.


----------



## McG

No takers?  Okay, try this one:


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Leopard 1A4?


----------



## McG

Colin P said:
			
		

> Leopard 1A4?


No.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

OTO Melara OF-40

Design based on the Leopard 1, but modified in several areas and marketed as an export tank.  In service with the UAE.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Damn you Matt, you beat me by seconds! Here is a link to the  Italian OF-40.


----------



## SeanNewman

Wow you guys are good, and I honestly envy you.

I have tried for years to get my AFV to the point where I could recognize them like cars but never got the knack like you guys have.


----------



## McG

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> OTO Melara OF-40


That is it.  The floor is your's.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Vehicle on the bottom right corner of the photo.  What is it?  

*edited to flip the photo correctly; original was reversed left to right*


----------



## George Wallace

M579 ?


----------



## Matt_Fisher

George Wallace said:
			
		

> M579 ?



No.


----------



## REDinstaller

M41 Walker Buldog Variant


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Tango18A said:
			
		

> M41 Walker Buldog Variant



No.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Appears to be a M46 based CP or ARV used by the turks


----------



## ironduke57

IIRC some Chaffee based APC (from Turkey)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> IIRC some Chaffee based APC (from Turkey)
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



That was my first thought but lacks the distinct front access plate, there appears to be a bulge on the roof between the driver and MG gunner, hence my thought of the M46.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> IIRC some Chaffee based APC (from Turkey)
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Can you be more specific?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Can you be more specific?



A quick search found this information on another forum

"Cemal Tural" or "Orgeneral Tural" Kariyeri



> "Orgeneral Tural Kariyeri" (Major General Tural [armored personnel] carrier) was based on the converted chassis of M24 Chaffee light tank, which were transferred from US in numbers in early 1960's, after Turkey joined NATO.
> 
> It was designed as a reconnaissance and light troop transport vehicle.
> 
> Technical specifications of the Tural APC are as follows:
> 
> Crew: 12
> Weight: 18t
> Weapons: 1 x 57mm gun, 2 x 7.62 machine guns
> Range: 100 miles
> Speed: 58 km/h
> 
> A small number of vehicles were converted in mid 1960's and all retired in 1971.
> 
> By the way, Major General Cemal Tural was the CinC of Turkish Armed Forces between 1966-1969. He was also a pioneer of armored warfare. If memory serves right the Tural APC project was started by his directive, either at the last stages of his post as Land Forces Commaner or early CinC.
> 
> One example of the Tural APC is (must be) present at Etimesgut Tank Museum, Ankara (the one in the very first photo, the of the thread)
> 
> Speculation: Maj. Gen Tural retired in 1969. He was an important actor in the turmoils that included many fractions and junta attempts within army. There were allegations that he even attempted a coup d'etat. Given that, the date of the cancellation of the project right after his retirement suggests that the reason of the retirement of Tural APC's was political, rather than technical / technological.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> A quick search found this information on another forum
> 
> "Cemal Tural" or "Orgeneral Tural" Kariyeri



*ding ding* We have a winner!

Some key recognition features that may have been useful:

1.  Large Turkish flag banners hung from the building in the background

2.  5 road wheels on the vehicle

3.  Bow mounted machine gun on the right hand side of the glacis plate

This would indicate it is indeed some derivative of an M24 Chaffee in Turkish service, and as Blackadder1916 used his Googlefu, indicate that this was a 'Cemal Tural" or "Orgeneral Tural Kariyeri".

Blackadder1916, the floor is yours.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Weisel TOW, maybe 2


----------



## Retired AF Guy

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Weisel TOW, maybe 2



Not Weisel. Weisel has three road wheels, not four.

Edit: Thought it might be the Weisel 2 which does have four road wheel, but not so sure now. I think its a French vehicle, from the 60's.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Iranian Tosan Anti-Tank variant.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Iranian Tosan Anti-Tank variant.



Correct!  Your turn.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

What is this?


----------



## George Wallace

Fox being used as OPFOR


----------



## Matt_Fisher

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Fox being used as OPFOR



No.


----------



## tango22a

Commando with Scorpion turret


tango22a


----------



## Matt_Fisher

tango22a said:
			
		

> Commando with Scorpion turret
> 
> 
> tango22a



No.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

It's the "timmony" (of similar) Armoured car made in Ireland, supposed to have been terrible.


----------



## McG

It looks like a 76 mm Scorpion turret on something that is half-way between Staghound and Fox ... 



			
				Colin P said:
			
		

> It's the "timmony" (of similar) Armoured car made in Ireland, supposed to have been terrible.


I don't see the relation:


----------



## CEEBEE501

Silly question, but is it amphibious?


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Colin P said:
			
		

> It's the "timmony" (of similar) Armoured car made in Ireland, supposed to have been terrible.



Somewhat correct.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## larry Strong

This took a while to find..good pick.  Credit goes to Colin P for this one

 Timoney ARV Mk 1, acquired only by Tanzania

Can't seem to find much info, found your picture though:

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?141892-Rare-types-of-military-vehicle


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Indeed, it is the Timoney Mk 1 ARV (Armoured Reconnaissance Vehicle), armed with the Alvis Scorpion CVR(T) 76mm turret.  Timoney built 2 prototypes and Tanzania purchased the production rights and built an undisclosed number in country during the 1970s.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I have an article on them from wheel and tracks but I couldn't find it to fill in the blanks, if I recall they were not well received.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

So what's next?


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Soviet all terrain sewer pipe delivery system.  ;D


----------



## larry Strong

BM-30 "Smerch"

http://www.armyrecognition.com/russia_russian_army_vehicles_system_artillery_uk/9a52-2_smerch-m_bm-30_multiple_rocket_launcher_system_technical_data_sheet_information_description_u.html


----------



## vonGarvin

Dammit, I can't see Ironduke's photo!


----------



## REDinstaller

And here I thought the Technoviking was Kreskins Father,  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin

Now I can see the photo.  It's not a SMERCH.  (9K 58 in Russian Terms).  The Smerch ("Tornado") has 12 launching tubes, and the tires on the vehicle don't match up.


----------



## ironduke57

Russian? -> Yes.
Smerch? -> No, but related.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 1911CoLt45

Is it Topol variant?


----------



## ironduke57

Meh. I am nice today. Here is the other Pic I have of it:





On this one you can see how big it is.

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: Topol variant? -> No.


----------



## vonGarvin

Tornado-S?


----------



## ironduke57

Tornado-S? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

SCUD MLRS?


----------



## Jungle

The truck is a MAZ-7917, but I can't find it with that particular missile launcher. Is it experimental ?


----------



## ironduke57

SCUD MLRS? -> No.
Is it experimental ? -> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

350 mm extra-long range multiple rocket launcher?

Possibly a tactical nuke MLRS?


----------



## ironduke57

350 mm? -> Bigger.
tactical nuke MLRS? ->   You have crazy idea´s! No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Jungle said:
			
		

> The truck is a MAZ-7917, but I can't find it with that particular missile launcher. Is it experimental ?



I don't think it's a MAZ-7917, but another version of the MAZ family.  The MAZ-7917 has 14 wheels, whereas this vehicle pictured appears to have 16.


----------



## McG

The 8 axel version is MZKT-79921.


----------



## McG

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> 350 mm? -> Bigger.


Indeed.  Using the measurments of the Topol-M (~1.86 m) and looking at what is fitting in the same space, I'm going to guess these are about 600 mm ... maybe 550 mm to allow space for the wall of each tube.


----------



## ironduke57

Not so big, "just" 450mm. The Rockets where also 20m long and had an range of 120-150 km.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Nazeat?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Same carrier, different missile at 1:13
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI946_bh_Os&feature=related


----------



## ironduke57

Sorry for the delay.

Nazeat? -> As already stated it´s russian.

@Colin P 
The base vehicle was already identified as an MZKT-79921 (by MCG) which is also used for the Topol M ICBM. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## mariomike

Here is a photo I would like to add to this thread.


----------



## REDinstaller

A7V- German answer to the British Mk V


----------



## tango22a

German A7V from WW1.


tango22a



Tango18A beat me to it.


IMHO it was NOT comparable to the Mark4 much less the Mark V.


Edited to add opinion.


----------



## mariomike

Wow!  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A7V


----------



## REDinstaller

So here is the next victim.


----------



## McG

hold on.  We're still working on this one:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-930871.html#msg930871


----------



## REDinstaller

Oops, didn't know that it wasn't solved. Just knew what the one posted after was.


----------



## tango22a

Some form of amphibious truck......possibly German. Could also be a tug used to emplace floating bridges as it seems to have some form of water jet visible to rear. Never seen one of these before so I am only guessing.


tango22a



Sorry MCG and others.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Nothing to guess at here.  Just a cool interview with a guy who looks like he has a hell of a lot of fun (and money)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ArmorCrossAlberta#p/u/4/8mfIHsmRkuA


----------



## Michael OLeary

I'm not sure what it is, but this photo deserves to be in this thread.  I'm sure someone here will name it.







Source: Skateboarding in Afghanistan.


----------



## Jammer

Dead BMP.


----------



## vonGarvin

Not a BMP.
BTR-80.




Unless you're talking about the skateboard, in which case, I'm not entirely sure what model it is ;D


----------



## Jammer

I meant that....fired first without unholstering


----------



## ironduke57

MCG said:
			
		

> hold on.  We're still working on this one:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-930871.html#msg930871


Ups, sorry. Forgot totally about that and the worst part of it I lost it´s name. I would say just let move on (which some have already done  ;D).

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## George Wallace

I'd say a BTR 70.  The side hatch doesn't have a bottom half.


----------



## ArmyRick

Doesn't matter what it is, it is ineffective and poses no threat.

Unless falling off the skate board is considered as such.


----------



## SELC

Though It is ineffective I believe that it is a BTR 60


----------



## Trooper Hale

George is of course right, its a BTR-70 as clearly shown by the hatch.
I'd also guess that the bloke on the skate board is a late 80's model human.


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57 8)


----------



## CEEBEE501

Cant get it any bigger then the preview


----------



## ironduke57

Sorry. Now it works.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Newt

Javelot?

Proposed French anti-air defense system consisting of a rocket-based CIWS mounted on an AMX-30 chassis.


----------



## ironduke57

That was faster then I thought. Designed by Thomson CSF with 64x 40mm unguided rockets.

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Been quiet for some time, so........


----------



## Old and Tired

Bobcat APC.  Probably locted in the Worthington Park, Borden Ont.


----------



## larry Strong

Ah damn that was quick  I was not aware that there was a display.


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

Looks like one of the development prototypes of the Shir Iran version of the Chieftan built for the Shah of Iran.


----------



## ironduke57

It´s a Chieftain, but it is different to any other one. It is AFAIK not related to the Shir.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## REDinstaller

Vickers MBT.


----------



## ironduke57

Well yes. Vickers had there hands in this, but that is not what makes this one special.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## REDinstaller

Is it the MK2 armed with Swingfire.


----------



## vonGarvin

I'm thinking German, based on a Leo 2 chassis.  I was going to say "Bergepanzer 3"; however, it has too many differences (from what I can see)


----------



## ironduke57

Is it the MK2 armed with Swingfire.-> No.

@Technoviking: It was already stated that it is somesort of Chieftain. 

Other pic:




Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

Chieftain 1000, developed by Vickers with Renk and MTU from Germany.  Effort to fit a 1000 hp MTU engine into the Chieftain.


----------



## ironduke57

Right. Your turn.

That would have been quite a boost over the 750HP L60. Probably not only in performance, but also in reliability.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old and Tired

I'll through it open to the floor.  I'm fresh out of interesting items for know.


----------



## CEEBEE501




----------



## OldSolduer

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

>



I dunno......replacement for the Leopard?


 I'm jesting of course!! >


----------



## Rheostatic

Looks like the launcher for a city-wide pinball game.


----------



## 57Chevy

Renault FT 17 ?
WWI


----------



## CEEBEE501

Nope, nope and nope  ;D


----------



## Grunt_031

Spanish Civil War 1936-39

Spanish Nationalist "tanque de juguete" (toy tank).


----------



## larry Strong

Good call. Spain was on my list. I was searching Med area countries due to the style of buildings. Whats next.........


----------



## Blackadder1916

Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> Spanish Civil War 1936-39
> 
> Spanish Nationalist "tanque de juguete" (toy tank).



Not quite as good a call as thought.  While it is a locally manufactured AFV from the Spanish Civil War, it is not "Nationalist" but rather "Republican".  It is also not the vehicle to which the sobriquet "toy tank" was attached. The "tanque de juguete" was the "Carro ligero de infanteria M-36" (or Carro Ligero Euzkadi - Basque Light Tank).  The vehicle pictured is the "*Carro Sadurni de Noya*" a Catalonian built vehicle.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Blackadder is right, shitty deal tho with this tank as half the sources list it as what grunt said and the other half list what Blackadder has


----------



## Blackadder1916

This one should be very easy.


----------



## CEEBEE501

"Trubia Infantry Light Truck - Model 1936 Naval also called Landes, Euzkadi or Tank Truck Toy"


----------



## Blackadder1916

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> "Trubia Infantry Light Truck - Model 1936 Naval also called Landes, Euzkadi or Tank Truck Toy"



Okay, your turn.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Floor is free go Nuts  anzer:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I'll throw one in


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Japanese flame thrower tank. My guess was based on the suspension which similar to the Vickers, the italians used a version but the drive wheel is at the other end, so I looked under Vickers, Russian and up popped this page
http://www.ww2f.com/armor-armored-fighting-vehicles/25022-tanks-flamethrowers-ww2.html

Never seen it before, sorry to have spoiled an otherwise good try at baffling us.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Yup, Jap flame thrower tank.http://www.lonesentry.com/articles/jp_fttank/index.html 

No sweat. Go.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Won't be hard for some, best I could do in a hurry


----------



## CEEBEE501

Sherman turret?


----------



## larry Strong

But which Mk?


----------



## CEEBEE501

M4A1 76(W) looks like the closest


----------



## NavyShooter

The rear bulge-ish shape screams "FIREFLY" to me, but what do I know?


----------



## Steve1987

Okay, I'm gonna give my first shot at this!

It can't be a Sherman.  If it was, the image would have been reversed, the Sherman commanders cupola is always on the other side of the turret. 

Based on that cupola position, and what's left of it, that leaves the Ram and a couple others...

The shape looks like it could be Ram ish.  But what's welded on the side of the turret gives it away...

My guess, early production Ram Mk. II 

-Steve


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Excellent Job Steve it is a Ram turret, can't recall the mark and I have the full photo on my work computer, had the crop the telltale mantle plate from the pic.


----------



## Steve1987

Cool. I'll guess I'll keep things going then.






Any takers?

-Steve


----------



## REDinstaller

M1 Combat Car


----------



## kkwd

Marmon Herrington Type CTLS-4TAC or 4TA.


----------



## NavyShooter

M-3 Stuart?


----------



## tango22a

LVT-2  Definitely American.... Could also be some form of Combat Car....


tango22a


----------



## Steve1987

kkwd said:
			
		

> Marmon Herrington Type CTLS-4TAC or 4TA.



Yup, you got it, it's an American Marmon Herrington CTLS-4TAY. They saw some action against the Japanese in WW2.  M1 Combat car is a good guess, but it is tracked.  I could sort of see the LVT profile also. 

-Steve


----------



## chrisf

Oddly enough, there was one sitting in the CFS St. John's vehicle compound up until a few years ago.


----------



## kkwd

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, there was one sitting in the CFS St. John's vehicle compound up until a few years ago.



I posted a link to a video in  this thread a few years ago. The link is no longer valid but that video must be out there still floating around somewhere. It was about that very tank.


----------



## chrisf

Rumor  has it there's more in the bog in White Hills. 

There were multiple used by the American's for defence of what was then Fort Pepperell during WWII.

Quite some time back, I was kicking myself for not having a pic of it for this thread.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> Yup, you got it, it's an American Marmon Herrington CTLS-4TAY. They saw some action against the Japanese in WW2.  M1 Combat car is a good guess, but it is tracked.  I could sort of see the LVT profile also.
> 
> -Steve



The term "combat car" was used to get around retriction on who could own tanks in the US military, had nothing to do with tracks or wheels, just one of those legal work around oddity's.


----------



## kkwd

I don't have anything to contribute right now, fill your boots and post one if you can.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here's one.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, there was one sitting in the CFS St. John's vehicle compound up until a few years ago.



It was moved a number of years ago to be restored and placed on the front lawn of some legion....


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Prototype US army, Interwar years
AAC-10 or TK-6?


----------



## larry Strong

Christy M1921 fore runner of the LVT


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Christy M1921 fore runner of the LVT



Close, but since Christie's nomenclature for his vehicles didn't always coincide year with the marque, I'll give it to you.  

It's the "M1923".  His 1921 version was a 6 wheel/track vehicle.

Some additional photos with the vehicles in a more appropriate environment.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Guess what this one is:

I'll be mildly surprised if people get this fast without some research.


----------



## larry Strong

Char 2C. I googled "Huge French tank" came up right away  Feel free to repost another as I am at work.......


----------



## VinceW




----------



## kkwd

M60 Sabra.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Fine, here ya go.


----------



## larry Strong

1931 ACL (Ateliers et Chantiers de la Loire) Assult Gun. Prototype form only. 135mm Gun.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> 1931 ACL (Ateliers et Chantiers de la Loire) Assult Gun. Prototype form only. 135mm Gun.



Wow, your good how about this one.


----------



## larry Strong

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Wow, your good how about this one.



Not really, there are better people on the forum than I. The first one I recognized the french uniforms, and the second has "frenchie" in the piccie title. So I go here:

http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/

And keep looking till it shows up.......


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Not really, there are better people on the forum than I. The first one I recognized the french uniforms, and the second has "frenchie" in the piccie title. So I go here:
> 
> http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/
> 
> And keep looking till it shows up.......



Well, I hope this one drives you nuts


----------



## larry Strong

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Well, I hope this one drives you nuts



It is.......... :nod:


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Tell me if you want to give up.


----------



## Blackadder1916

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> . . .  how about this one.



Also French.  Char G1

As a note:

The way this thread has always worked in the past is that the one who makes the correct identification is acknowledged and posts the next vehicle or, if he doesn't have anything, may open it up to whomever has something at that time.  We usually give people some time to get their next "target" on the thread.  Only if there is a "significant" lag has it been considered acceptable to jump in out of turn.  Before you jumped in the following answer was given:


			
				kkwd said:
			
		

> M60 Sabra.



kkwd (if he was correct ) would have been the next in line.  If he has anything, the floor is open to him.


----------



## larry Strong

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Tell me if you want to give up.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Also French.  Char G1
> 
> As a note:
> 
> The way this thread has always worked in the past is that the one who makes the correct identification is acknowledged and posts the next vehicle or, if he doesn't have anything, may open it up to whomever has something at that time.  We usually give people some time to get their next "target" on the thread.  Only if there is a "significant" lag has it been considered acceptable to jump in out of turn.  Before you jumped in the following answer was given:
> kkwd (if he was correct ) would have been the next in line.  If he has anything, the floor is open to him.




Nope: This isn't the Char G1 although it looks very similar to the Char G1, the turret and hull are different. If you've found a site that labels it at Char G1 they are incorrect.


EDIT: In reality it's Larry's turn for the floor but there's no harm in answering the last tank anyways.


----------



## Blackadder1916

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Nope: This isn't the Char G1 although it looks very similar to the Char G1, the turret and hull are different. If you've found a site that labels it at Char G1 they are incorrect.



The two tanks (actually mockups and prototypes) that are usually identified as Char G1 do have similar profiles.  The photo that you provided and that I correctly identified is one of those vehicles.  To be exact it's full (official French government) designation is Char G1P.  The "P" identifies it as being the work of Prince Poniatowski, chief designer for SEAM (Société d'Études et d'Applications Mécaniques).  It is incorrectly inadequately identified (like many others) on the oft visited site TANKS as "Char SEAM".  The other Char G1 most  often seen (there were also several other French companies that submitted designs in this competition, but they didn't go as far) was the Char G1R (for Renault).  It's picture is what accompanies the Wikipedia entry for Char G1.  I originally found this information, years ago, in several "paper" based sources.  You may find additional information at this site http://www.chars-francais.net/new/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=689&Itemid=36 .  It is, however, entirely in french.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The two tanks (actually mockups and prototypes) that are usually identified as Char G1 do have similar profiles.  The photo that you provided and that I correctly identified is one of those vehicles.  To be exact it's full (official French government) designation is Char G1P.  The "P" identifies it as being the work of Prince Poniatowski, chief designer for SEAM (Société d'Études et d'Applications Mécaniques).  It is incorrectly inadequately identified (like many others) on the oft visited site TANKS as "Char SEAM".  The other Char G1 most  often seen (there were also several other French companies that submitted designs in this competition, but they didn't go as far) was the Char G1R (for Renault).  It's picture is what accompanies the Wikipedia entry for Char G1.  I originally found this information, years ago, in several "paper" based sources.  You may find additional information at this site http://www.chars-francais.net/new/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=689&Itemid=36 .  It is, however, entirely in french.



Correct, the tank is in fact the Poniatowski G1 P.


----------



## VinceW




----------



## kkwd

ZBD-97. One thing when you post a photo, make sure the name of the vehicle is not listed in the properties of that photo.


----------



## CEEBEE501

kkwd said:
			
		

> ZBD-97. One thing when you post a photo, make sure the name of the vehicle is not listed in the properties of that photo.



Haha thats the first thing I look for in a photo here  ;D


----------



## VinceW




----------



## kkwd

BTR-82.


----------



## VinceW

Correct.


----------



## Steve1987

It's obvious, VERY VERY obvious:






But, does anyone know why this tank is significant, and why this photo is so rare?  I think it will at least be of interest to most members following this thread.

-Steve


----------



## CEEBEE501

Its a Panther 

My guess as to its significance is that it is the one that is at the Canadian War Museum?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Man, that brings back memories of being young, skinny and in battledress


----------



## old fart

kkwd said:
			
		

> BTR-82.



BTR-82A.....30mm gun vice 14.5mm on the BTR-82


----------



## Steve1987

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Its a Panther
> 
> My guess as to its significance is that it is the one that is at the Canadian War Museum?



Correct, with the original paint and markings!  Sadly, it has since recieved a pretty poor restoration.

-Steve


----------



## old fart

recceguy said:
			
		

> Man, that brings back memories of being young, skinny and in battledress



Amen to that, although the only time I wore that stuff (BDs) was in my first year in Army Cadets.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

old fart said:
			
		

> Amen to that, although the only time I wore that stuff (BDs) was in my first year in Army Cadets.



It was still our winter dress uniform (bush dress in the summer) in the Reserves when I went Reg in '71. Not sure when they changed to Greens.


----------



## CEEBEE501




----------



## vonGarvin

Is it an A-20?


----------



## larry Strong

Nope.....Go east 'n a little bit north............. :nod:


----------



## SevenSixTwo

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

>



I am pretty sure this is a Czechoslovakian AH-IV tank.

Let me know if I am wrong.



Export Model to Sweden: Stridsvagn m/37
Export Model to Romania: R1


----------



## CEEBEE501

Nope not Czech


----------



## larry Strong

It's in the piccie


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> It's in the piccie



Heh, looks like 10TP is it? I didn't know that Poland stole the Christie Suspension system from him. I knew they wanted to buy a M1928 though.


----------



## CEEBEE501

yup 10TP

http://anonymous-generaltopics.blogspot.com/2010/04/10tp.html


----------



## SevenSixTwo

I guess it's my turn then.



The tank isn't what it seems to be is my hint.


----------



## REDinstaller

JS-2


----------



## larry Strong

Not enough road wheels for either the IS 85, or the KV 85. IS 2 has a muzzle brake and a longer barrel.


----------



## REDinstaller

It's a JS-2 w/85mm gun. Prior to the upgunning with 122mm production main armament.


----------



## larry Strong

IS series tanks had 6 road wheels and the front one might be behind the track.......I see only 5......plus the gun appears to be a 76mm, it's to short for an 85mm.


----------



## larry Strong

On reflection my vote is a KV1S


----------



## kkwd

KV-13. Experimental Soviet medium tank of 1942 vintage.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

kkwd said:
			
		

> KV-13. Experimental Soviet medium tank of 1942 vintage.




kkwd got it right.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

It's been two days so I hope no one minds if I post another one?

This should be easy as jamming a C7 with a few mags of blanks.


----------



## CEEBEE501

American T18 Tank Destroyer


----------



## tango22a

Some form of American SPG....Short 75mm probably on M2 Light chassis.


tango22a


----------



## SevenSixTwo

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> American T18 Tank Destroyer



Is the correct answer.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Haha Sweet, the only reason I knew was because of the game World of tanks


----------



## SevenSixTwo

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Haha Sweet, the only reason I knew was because of the game World of tanks



Suspension system looks like American ww1 era and side guns indicate it as WW1 era.


It's the Holt Gas Electric tank.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Guess this one.


----------



## larry Strong

PzKpfw NbFz V (Rheinmetall) 

5 made 3 of which were used in Norway. Feel free to keep posting ;D


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> PzKpfw NbFz V (Rheinmetall)
> 
> 5 made 3 of which were used in Norway. Feel free to keep posting ;D



 I tried tricking people with the pic name.


----------



## tango22a

Yankee r/l on M4 HVSS chassis. Sorry but I don't have the "T" number.


tango22a


----------



## SevenSixTwo

tango22a said:
			
		

> Yankee r/l on M4 HVSS chassis. Sorry but I don't have the "T" number.
> 
> 
> tango22a



Find it  That's the whole point of the game haha.


----------



## kkwd

T31 Demolition Tank. AKA T94 Armored Engineer Vehicle.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

kkwd said:
			
		

> T31 Demolition Tank. AKA T94 Armored Engineer Vehicle.



Congrats, on the T31 Demo Tank 

The floor is yours.


----------



## kkwd

If anyone has something to post then feel free to do it.


----------



## larry Strong

Not sure how hard this will be...but here goes


----------



## CEEBEE501

T-44?


----------



## larry Strong

I thought it would last a little longer than.................


----------



## CEEBEE501

Haha the only reason I recognized it so quickly is because of the game World Of Tanks


----------



## larry Strong

Carro Armato P 40    or the German designation of Panzerkampfwagen P40 737(i)


----------



## CEEBEE501

Damm


----------



## 57Chevy

Just to throw one in here cause I like the photo.
Please tell me what it is ? ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501

Israeli Merkava Mk.3 ....I think


----------



## 57Chevy

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Israeli Merkava Mk.3 ....I think



indeed it is
http://www.military-today.com/tanks/merkava_mk3.htm


----------



## Franko

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Just to throw one in here cause I like the photo.
> Please tell me what it is ? ;D



I call it a lot of work after the landing.        

Regards


----------



## BernDawg

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> I call it a lot of work after the landing.
> 
> Regards


Yup, wiping up the CC's coffee, finding your ration spoon, re-discovering the expended links in your chair cushion....


----------



## Trooper Hale

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Yup, wiping up the CC's coffee, finding your ration spoon, re-discovering the expended links in your chair cushion....


Sounds like driver tasks to me... "We'll be out here, tell us when your finished mate. Oh, and make sure you do the greasing!"


----------



## BernDawg

Pretty much..


----------



## 57Chevy

OK ...... I found one for all you experts out there


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Humber?


----------



## 57Chevy

Colin P said:
			
		

> Humber?



Nope, nice try though.


----------



## Blackadder1916

57Chevy said:
			
		

> OK ...... I found one for all you experts out there



Not a very good photo from which to extract details, however its silhouette is similar to a couple of  French armoured cars used mainly in North Africa between the wars.  So, I'll guess "Saurer".


----------



## 57Chevy

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Not a very good photo from which to extract details, however its silhouette is similar to a couple of  French armoured cars used mainly in North Africa between the wars.  So, I'll guess "Saurer".


Nope, Sorry about the picture fuzziness,
so I'm adding another picture of an earlier version of the same vehicle.


----------



## wildman0101

Renault ww1


----------



## 57Chevy

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Renault ww1


 
Nope...... Good eye for the turret and approximate time period though.


----------



## larry Strong

1929 Renault

Armored cars built in some specimens, used in Morocco, perhaps based on chassis of a Renault truck. The armament was a machine-gun of 8mm.

http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/


----------



## 57Chevy

Too close for comfort  ;D   So I have to give it to you. Not quite a cigar but well done.
In fact you may be right about the chassis. Bang on that it was used in Morocco (1929)
It was also used during the occupation of Shanghai (1932)

Japanese / Armoured Car Sumida Type ARM


----------



## larry Strong

Japanese you say? Do you have any links as I can't find it. 

All I was working off of was the boxy rear fenders.........


----------



## 57Chevy

I got the picture and details from the insert found in the box of the model from the Tin-Tin collection (Le Lotus Bleu)
Here is a link to that model which shows the pictures.
scroll the page

http://lucile-herve-tournois.fr/Herve/AutosTintin/Page5/Automitrailleuse/Auto.html


----------



## larry Strong

Mever thought I would see the day my Tintin & Milou collection would become reference books :nod: I will post one after work tonight.


----------



## larry Strong

Ok here goes.....


----------



## SevenSixTwo

God, I hate Armoured Car identification.


----------



## larry Strong

Especially older ones :-\


----------



## CEEBEE501

Looks like Fred Flintstone made those wheels


----------



## Colin Parkinson

TAPV contender?  ;D

I have a sneaking suspicion but want to get home to check my library


----------



## 57Chevy

Ehrhardt E-V/4 (Germany)
http://www.wio.ru/tank/ww1ba.htm

*bottom of page


----------



## larry Strong

Ehrhardt E-V/4 - No 

TAPV contender?


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Colin P said:
			
		

> TAPV contender?  ;D
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion but want to get home to check my library



I laughed.


Thanks, for that one.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I thought it might be a US army Jeffery's but it's different.


----------



## larry Strong

Wrong continent ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Would the picture be in Persia?


----------



## larry Strong

Damn I actually stumped you guys ;D ;D ;D 

Just post 1918 and pre WW2 

Persia I don't think so . They were only used domestically as an APC


----------



## Colin Parkinson

French then?


----------



## larry Strong

French - No


----------



## vonGarvin

Is it a Rolls-Royce British Armoured Car Pattern 1920?


----------



## CEEBEE501

Sd.Kfz.3 Mannschaftswagen, the Armoured Personnel Carrier version of the Daimler DZVR "Schupo-Sonderwagen" Armoured Car for the Schutzpolizei (German policeforce for internal security duties).  ;D


http://den-king.livejournal.com/62120.html
http://63528.activeboard.com/forum.spark?aBID=63528&p=3&topicID=18384802


----------



## larry Strong

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Sd.Kfz.3 Mannschaftswagen, the Armoured Personnel Carrier version of the Daimler DZVR "Schupo-Sonderwagen" Armoured Car for the Schutzpolizei (German policeforce for internal security duties).  ;D
> 
> 
> http://den-king.livejournal.com/62120.html
> http://63528.activeboard.com/forum.spark?aBID=63528&p=3&topicID=18384802




You bet


----------



## CEEBEE501




----------



## larry Strong

US Steam Tank (Track Laying) 


http://www.landships.info/landships/tank_articles.html#


----------



## CEEBEE501

i should use less generic search terms when trying to find tanks


----------



## SevenSixTwo

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

>



Either the Mark V or some weird AEV version of it.


----------



## AC 011

British Mark IX


----------



## Blackadder1916

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Either the Mark V or some weird AEV version of it.





			
				Andy011 said:
			
		

> British Mark IX



Maybe you guys missed Larry Strong's previous post, but he already got it.


			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> US Steam Tank (Track Laying)
> 
> 
> http://www.landships.info/landships/tank_articles.html#


----------



## AC 011

The link in Larry's post came up verboten on the system here.  

Hats off to Larry.


----------



## larry Strong

Not sure if this one has made the rounds yet......


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Not sure if this one has made the rounds yet......



Argentine made tank - "Nahuel" DL 43

It's in this thread somewhere, maybe a hundred thirty-five or so pages back.  I think I was the one who posted it (or maybe it was on another forum).


----------



## larry Strong

Well there you go  I had a feeling it had been around


----------



## Sigs Pig

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Argentine made tank - "Nahuel" DL 43
> 
> It's in this thread somewhere, maybe a hundred thirty-five or so pages back.  I think I was the one who posted it (or maybe it was on another forum).



Next page actually

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48893/post-789464/topicseen.html#msg789464

ME


----------



## Blackadder1916

Then, let's try this column of vehicles.


----------



## BernDawg

Damnation Alley!!   ;D ;D


----------



## larry Strong

I have searched high and low with no luck.........care to spare a hint?


----------



## Stoker

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Then, let's try this column of vehicles.



Somewhere in Cuba or Grenada?


----------



## larry Strong

I looked every where else with palm tree's 'cept the
Caribbean.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Somewhere in Cuba or Grenada?



No, not Cuba or Grenada.  And that photo was taken more than 40 years before the obvious Cuba/Grenada connection.



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I looked every where else with palm tree's 'cept the Caribbean.



Not the Caribbean.  The military using those vehicles did have (still has) territory in the Caribbean, but this vehicle was never used there, nor in its home country.


----------



## larry Strong

Well thanks for the help.....not to many countries still have holdings in the carib..and the helmets help..so

Dutch Overvalwagen 

http://www.overvalwagen.com/

That was a tough one


----------



## Blackadder1916

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the help.....not to many countries still have holdings in the carib..and the helmets help..so
> 
> Dutch Overvalwagen
> 
> http://www.overvalwagen.com/
> 
> That was a tough one



Maybe I should have used one of the photos with Japanese soldiers in the vehicle, that would have been confusing.

Your turn.


----------



## larry Strong

I am hard pressed for time over the next couple days....so if someone has a suitable piccie feel free to post.


----------



## vonGarvin

what am I?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Prototype of VK3601?


----------



## REDinstaller

VK3001.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

With the 75mm turret on it.


----------



## vonGarvin

Tango18A said:
			
		

> VK3001.


"which" VK3001?

OK, you get it (close enough, anyway).  VK 3001 (P).



> In 1937, along with Henschel, Porsche was given the task of build the medium tank that would replace Panzerkampfwagen IV. Its design was supposed to be capable of being armed with 75mm L/24 or even if possible 105mm L/28 gun and one 7.92mm MG34 for local defence. VK3001(P) was Porsche's first design since 1927's Grosstraktor I and its drawings were finished by September 5th of 1939 by Porsche's Chief Engineer Karl Rabe.
> 
> Prototypes were supposed to be fitted with turrets manufactured by Krupp. Porsche considered arming the vehicle with 105mm KwK L/47, 105mm KwK L/52 gun and finally with 88mm KwK 36 L/56 gun (developed from 88mm Flak 36 gun). Six turrets armed with 88mm guns were ordered in April of 1941, but none were produced. Leopard's turret was similar in appearance to that used on Tiger(P) and Tiger. Porsche planned to power VK3001(P) with gasoline-electric power/drive system (two air-cooled Porsche Typ 100 engines by Steyr and electric transmission). Only one or two turretless prototypes were completed by Nibelungenwerke in St.Valentin, Austria in late (October) 1941, out of 3 hulls originally ordered. Although many problems were encountered with its advanced power and drive system, prototype(s) performed well. During tests prototype(s) reached maximum speed of 60km/h but its fuel consumption was 170 liters per 100 kilometers. In order to solve the engine problems, Porsche designed diesel engine (Porsche Typ 200) but it was never produced.
> 
> VK3001(P) program was abandoned and two prototypes were used extensively in the development of VK4501(P) - Porsche's Tiger, which started in July of 1941. In order to transport VK3001(P) tank, Porsche designed special tank transporter (Panzertransporter Porsche 142), but this project was also abandoned. Tests continued until May of 1942, but VK3001(P) never went into production just like VK3001(H) and VK3601(H).


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Technoviking said:
			
		

> "which" VK3001?
> 
> OK, you get it (close enough, anyway).  VK 3001 (P).



Thanks TV. It's nice top get a description of the vehicle instead of just a name and new picture to look up.


----------



## kyle93

Is anyone allowed to post a photo? If so, does it have to be of a Tank? because I have a few I would like to post.

Sorry, I'm sorta new here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

kyle93 said:
			
		

> Is anyone allowed to post a photo? If so, does it have to be of a Tank? because I have a few I would like to post.
> 
> Sorry, I'm sorta new here.



You have to be the person to correctly guess the previous picture, then you get to post something. Uless that person has nothing and opens the floor. While most of the stuff here is AFV's, most military weapons and odd vehicles will do also.


----------



## kyle93

recceguy said:
			
		

> You have to be the person to correctly guess the previous picture, then you get to post something. Uless that person has nothing and opens the floor. While most of the stuff here is AFV's, most military weapons and odd vehicles will do also.



Thanks for the quick reply, its much appreciated.


----------



## REDinstaller

Don't know how long this will last but here goes.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Bergepanzer 3?


----------



## REDinstaller

Nope


----------



## larry Strong

Thanks God for coffee breaks at work..... Leclerc ARV?


----------



## REDinstaller

And we have a winner, off to you now.


----------



## VinceW




----------



## CEEBEE501

OT-64 / SKOT?


----------



## kyle93

nooooooooooooooo! i was about to write that! Darn, maybe next time ill get it


----------



## VinceW

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> OT-64 / SKOT?



Correct.


----------



## CEEBEE501




----------



## kyle93

Turkish MİTÜP Altay


----------



## CEEBEE501

Im just drawing my own tanks from now on  ;D


----------



## kyle93

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Im just drawing my own tanks from now on  ;D



hahahaha, the flag gave it away.


----------



## kyle93

If its my turn, here is mine.


----------



## larry Strong

Reo Speed Wagon with a Martin Rocking 5th Wheel Device?


----------



## 211RadOp

It looks like a Model T Ford  :-\


----------



## kyle93

211RadOp said:
			
		

> It looks like a Model T Ford  :-\



Very well done! I tip my proverbial hat to you sir.


----------



## larry Strong

211RadOp said:
			
		

> It looks like a Model T Ford  :-\



And I thought there was more to it.............. :crybaby:


----------



## 211RadOp

Next


----------



## SevenSixTwo

More APCs and Tanks damnit!

You guys are driving me absolutely crazy with your cars!

It's AFV! 


Split this thread and call one thread "Car Recognition Thread"


----------



## REDinstaller

Back in the day they were cutting edge AFVs. There is armour, armament and propulsion. I think we are on the right track already, no need for a second threat devoted to the same thing.


----------



## larry Strong

They have *A*rmour.......can and did *F*ight.............and they are *V*ehicles  ;D


----------



## kkwd

The  Belgian Minerva.


----------



## larry Strong

Damn I was just about to post that answer


----------



## 211RadOp

kkwd said:
			
		

> The  Belgian Minerva.



yes


----------



## kkwd

I don't have a AFV to post, anybody have a good one to stump us? If so, fill your boots.


----------



## AC 011

Here's one...


----------



## kyle93

2T Stalker??


----------



## AC 011

kyle93 said:
			
		

> 2T Stalker??



Bugger, that was quick.  

Next.


----------



## Chrispi

Something old and rare...  Bonus points of ya don't need google.


----------



## TN2IC

Picture taken two weeks ago in Bastogne, Belgium. 

What is it? I have no clue myself. 

FYI, Belgium beer is way stronger than German beer.  ;D


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Blackadder1916

Chrispi said:
			
		

> Something old and rare...  Bonus points of ya don't need google.



Kugelpanzer.  It's in the Kubinka Tank Museum.


(_Edited to add link._)

http://strangevehicles.greyfalcon.us/KRUPP%20KUGELPANZER.htm


----------



## SevenSixTwo

If Beer Can thickness is considered armour by the CF I think i'll avoid them haha.

By the same logic a G-Wagon with some plywood nailed onto it is an AFV.


----------



## 211RadOp

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Picture taken two weeks ago in Bastogne, Belgium.
> 
> What is it? I have no clue myself.
> 
> FYI, Belgium beer is way stronger than German beer.  ;D
> 
> 
> Regards,
> TN2IC



Piranha IIIC


----------



## ironduke57

Well what this is is easy. But what makes this one special?




Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## FoverF

Is it a decoy? Perhaps the work of these fellows? 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96036/post-964148.html#msg964148


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Well besides the fact it has no turret which is not very common, the driver station is on the righthand side. Could this be a vehicle that was destined for the Roland AD system?


----------



## ironduke57

No decoy. A experimental vehicle from the eigthies. It was maybe! also used with the Roland development. I don´t know that, but that is not what made it at the time this pic was taken special. 

And you have to know what is special about it as AFAIK it is not possible to see it from the outside. Maybe on minor details but which are not visible on this pic.

Regards,
ironduke57 >


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Well likely a testbed for the Puma IFV concepts, as mentioned RH driver postion, there is a small vent midway down the vehicle side not seen on other versions except for the Begleitpanzer prototype. the vent might be for a apu or computer systems. The Roland version did not have that vent, but did share the same smoke dispensers in the same postion. Best I can do at work.


----------



## ironduke57

Someone still on this or should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Retired AF Guy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Someone still on this or should I post the answer?
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Wait....Its got an extra road wheel. 

Ok now you can post your answer.


----------



## ironduke57

Well then. It was an test vehicle for an diesel-electric drive train.

Free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Haletown

Seeing how this thread has vast expertise in AFV recognition, I have a request.

A few weeks back, I was at the Mt. Ormel/Polish Monument in Normandy.

There is a Sherman tank there.  A fellow tourist was waxing on how it was a Sherman Firefly.  Well I know it is not a Firefly - wrong muzzle break,  it sure looks like a 76mm gun, but could the experts on this thread help with precise details on this Sherman?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8549277@N04/4895523306/

Much appreciated.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Haletown said:
			
		

> Seeing how this thread has *vast expertise in AFV recognition*, I have a request.
> 
> A few weeks back, I was at the Mt. Ormel/Polish Monument in Normandy.
> 
> There is a Sherman tank there.  A fellow tourist was waxing on how it was a Sherman Firefly.  Well I know it is not a Firefly - wrong muzzle break,  it sure looks like a 76mm gun, but could the experts on this thread help with precise details on this Sherman?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8549277@N04/4895523306/
> 
> Much appreciated.



I have a vast expertise in Google.

According to the Mémorial de Coudehard - Montormel website you are correct..


> *Sherman Tank M4A1, 76 (W)*
> 
> This Sherman tank, christened “Gen. Maczek” and “Maczuga”, belonged to the Polish Armoured Division. This model is a late version, more modern than those available during the Falaise pocket fights; it is fitted with the 76 mm gun that was intended to improve the efficiency of the Sherman when dealing with German heavy armour.



http://afvdb.50megs.com/usa/m4sherman.html#M4A1(76)W


> The British nomenclature for 76mm gun Shermans involved adding an "A" to the designation, so M4A1(76)W became Sherman IIA.
> 
> Wet ammunition stowage was incorporated into the M4A1(76)W, hence the "W" suffix in the designation. This involved storing the ammunition in double-walled boxes. The space between the walls of the boxes were filled with water; ethylene glycol to prevent freezing; and Ammudamp, a rust inhibitor. When these boxes were penetrated, the water would snuff out the resulting ammunition fire. Wet ammunition stowage, and the stowage of most of the ammunition under the turret rather than in the sponsons, drastically reduced the Sherman's propencity to burn; the "W" tanks were no longer "Ronsons." In 76mm gun tanks there was a 6-round ready rack in the turret surrounded by 2.1 gallons (7.9L) of water and a box on either side of the drive shaft, one holding 30 rounds and the other 35, with a total of 34.5 gallons (131L) of water. The welded applique armor was eliminated in wet stowage tanks, as well as most of the turret basket to enable use of the floor ammunition boxes. A partial floor was retained which was suspended from the turret ring.
> 
> Seventy-six-millimeter gun tanks used a new turret modified from the medium tank T23. The T23 was never standardized, but that test series went on to produce improvements that were incorporated into other tanks (like the T23's turret), and ultimately culminated in the M26 Pershing. The turret of the first M4A1(76)Ws were fitted with a split hatch for the loader, which was replaced with the small oval hatch about one-third of the way through the production run.
> 
> The 76mm guns themselves differ in the following ways: the outside recoil surface of the M1A1 was lengthened by one foot over the M1, thereby allowing the trunnions to be moved forward and providing better gun balance; the M1A1C had the end of the barrel threaded for a muzzle brake; the rifling of the M1A2 was one turn in 32 calibers versus one turn in forty for the other weapons. All M1A2s were equipped with muzzle brakes.


----------



## Haletown

thnx  . . .  I too did the google thing but there are so many mods & sub-mods of Shermans and different 
designations - US/British I just can't be sure.

here's a front 3/4 shot showing more details.  There is a possibility that this tank is actually parts of two 
tanks that were conveniently mated for display purposes.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Interesting, the American have similar tanks on display at Normandy:


----------



## larry Strong

Not sure if it matters, however the Isreali Sherman has the older VVSS while the 2 US one's have the HVSS.


----------



## Haletown

thnx ++ to everyone who has assisted via postings & PM's

Pretty much nailed down to an M4A1 76 (W)  with T48 tracks and the T23 late model turret.

Just like this one 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:M4A1_on_Panzermuseum_Munster.jpg


----------



## larry Strong

Ok, so to get this going again..........


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

You want the name of the tracked vehicle, or the name of the field gun it is carrying?

This has got to be the least sophisticated self-propelled artillery I have ever seen


----------



## larry Strong

The tracked vehicle please


----------



## tango22a

Looks to me to be a KV1 chassis.


tango22a


----------



## larry Strong

No, to far east.


----------



## kawa11

lorraine 37L ?


----------



## larry Strong

Nope, to far west


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Looks like some experimental model based on the PZkw II chassis.


----------



## kawa11

[czech] LT vz 38 / [german] panzer38t ?


----------



## larry Strong

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Looks like some experimental model based on the PZkw II chassis.



Nope, right time frame.



> kawa11:
> [czech] LT vz 38 / [german] panzer38t ?



sizzlin..... :nod:


----------



## kawa11

If that's not it. I'll keep going with the Czech LTH design and say:

Marder ii/iii ?


----------



## larry Strong

kawa11 said:
			
		

> If that's not it. I'll keep going with the Czech LTH design and say:
> 
> Marder ii/iii ?



The "L" is correct. Coolin off fast ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Sav m/43


----------



## larry Strong

No, however the prototype I have shown was made in the same country as what the Sav m/43 was based on......


----------



## kawa11

Landsverk L-60/120?


----------



## larry Strong

No, it's not Swedish. As stated it's a prototype so few would have been built, though it was used by a military branch of a certain countries organization.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Is it a Landswerk L-120?

Oops: sorry did not read Kawa11's last properly - My bad.


----------



## larry Strong

I modified my previous post by changing the word "forces" to "organization" as that seemed a better choice of words...........


----------



## AC 011

Modified Czech TNH with a 37mm Skoda gun (PUV vs 37?) stuck on the front for good measure?


----------



## larry Strong

PUV - what?

Very close ;D off to work I go


----------



## AC 011

Skoda LKMVP (later called PUV-6) gun tractor

Carried a PUV vz.34 or a *PUV vz.37 * (what's in the photo)


----------



## larry Strong

Got her  Your up.


----------



## AC 011

;D

Here comes the next one...


----------



## kawa11

Modified Russian KV2 ?


----------



## AC 011

Nope.


----------



## kawa11

ISU-122/152 ?


----------



## Retired AF Guy

SP version of the Japanese Type 97 Chi Ha.


----------



## AC 011

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> SP version of the Japanese Type 97 Chi Ha.



Close enough.  Type 1 Ho-Ni I, which is what you describe.   

Over to you.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Here goes:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

I thought this thread was for AFV's, where the FV stands for "fighting vehicle".

Sorry R AF G, this looks like a M113 modified by civilians to do road work.


----------



## NavyShooter

Hetzer Chassis based mine roller?


----------



## BernDawg

At first blush it appears to be a heavily modified AMX13 but there are only 4 road wheels, now being that modified one of the road wheels may have been sacrificed for the mine rolling equipment.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I don't know what it is, but it is NOT a mine roller. That looks more like a brush for sweeping a runway.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

> I thought this thread was for AFV's, where the FV stands for "fighting vehicle".
> 
> Sorry R AF G, this looks like a M113 modified by civilians to do road work.


 Modified version of a MBT. 



> Hetzer Chassis based mine roller?


 Sorry.



> At first blush it appears to be a heavily modified AMX13 but there are only 4 road wheels, now being that modified one of the road wheels may have been sacrificed for the mine rolling equipment.


 Not an AMX-13, but it is used for mine clearing. 



> I don't know what it is, but it is NOT a mine roller. That looks more like a brush for sweeping a runway.


 Yes, it is used for mine clearing!


----------



## Gasplug

It's a Swedish MC 103 V Glufs Glufs mine roller.  They used a modified S tank to make it.... 

Gasplug


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Gasplug said:
			
		

> It's a Swedish MC 103 V Glufs Glufs mine roller.  They used a modified S tank to make it....
> 
> Gasplug



You got it Toyota! Over to you.


----------



## Gasplug

Here goes. One from my own collection of weird and wonderful "widgets"...

Gasplug


----------



## Old and Tired

Looks like a Charioteer. Judging by the drivers vision cover late war production type, possibly sent to Jordan or Egypt.


----------



## Jimmy_D

I was thinking something a lil closer to a Sherman


----------



## Gasplug

Congrats, Old and Tired!   :nod:

It is indeed an FV4101 Charioteer. This is one of the 56 that were sold to Austria in 1956. It is now in the Panzergarten of the Army Museum in Vienna.

I guess I should have cropped it a bit more to make it more challenging. >

Your turn!

Gasplug


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Lebanon also had a bunch as well.


----------



## Old and Tired

I'm away from home on a tasking right now so I'll throw it open to anyone that has a photo to offer.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

This should be easy


----------



## Jimmy_D

Schwerer Panzerspahwagon (infanteriewagen / kommandowagen)  ?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

nien (hope I got the spelling right)


----------



## vonGarvin

Colin P said:
			
		

> nien (hope I got the spelling right)


Nein, du hast das Wort "nein" falsch geschrieben 


(And I don't know what the vehicle is, either)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Looks like a WWI Simplex Armoured petrol locomotive, except for the extra tower that kind of baffles me.


Am I hot?


----------



## BernDawg

My Google-fu is strong today!



These Malayan Railway railcars designed by the Brtish and named the Wickham Armoured Railcar, were used during the Malayan Emergency 1948-1960 to carry bullion and other valuables to protect them from the Communist terrorists (CTs). Subsequently they were used as Public Works Department Inspection Trolleys. One example is on show at the Royal Malaysian Police Museum in Kuala Lumpur. It’s a place well worth a visit.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Bingo
This one is a Port Dickson, well worth the visit! The one at the KL police museum is blue, another place worth visiting.


----------



## BernDawg

You keeners will probably snap this up in no time!


----------



## Hurricane

That There is the "ULTRA AP (Armored Patrol)" Designed off of the F-350 chassis.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Looks like a WWI Simplex Armoured petrol locomotive, except for the extra tower that kind of baffles me.
> 
> 
> Am I hot?



The "tower" is actually a Ferret turret. These things must have been bloody hot in 30+C

Here is the one at the Police Museum


----------



## BernDawg

Hurricane, the floor is yours  

The ULTRA armored patrol vehicle is a research project funded by the Office of Naval Research and conducted by the Georgia Tech Research Institute. The project's goal was to develop a concept vehicle that illustrates design and technology options for increased survivability and mobility for future vehicles.


----------



## Hurricane

Lets see if someone can get this one.


----------



## kkwd

From an old reply in this thread. You should do a search first to see if the vehicle has been covered, there are thousands of replies in this thread and there is a chance it might have been. 



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Kugelpanzer.  It's in the Kubinka Tank Museum.
> 
> 
> (_Edited to add link._)
> 
> http://strangevehicles.greyfalcon.us/KRUPP%20KUGELPANZER.htm


----------



## Hurricane

My Bad! Lets try another shall we.


----------



## ironduke57

Hello? Someone out there? Anyone?





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

I'm not sure.  At first I was thinking a soviet tank, but I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## Jammer

Swedish Ikv 91 Tank Destroyer.


----------



## ironduke57

Maybe soviet tank? -> No.
Swedish, Ikv 91? -> No and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Just guessing....looks like a prototype for a Leopard 1A5 with a 120mm main gun and an autoloader. Line drawing only shows 2 crew positions in hull with sighting position for co-driver.

An interesting experiment. Turret seems to be a form of remote weapons system.

tango22a


edited for clarity and spelling


----------



## ironduke57

There was no Protoype for it nor do I know its name if it ever had one.
Its not related to Leo1. 
Autoloader -> Yes.
Remote Turret? -> Yes.

Two more drawings:







Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Russian Project T-95


----------



## ironduke57

Russian? -> No.
Project T-95? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Retired AF Guy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Russian? -> No.
> Project T-95? -> No.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Damn.. The thing is the design looks familiar.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Polish Anders Prototype Light tank.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

The turret design makes me want to think late war German wishful thinking...


----------



## ironduke57

Polish -> No.
Anders Prototype -> No.
late war -> No.
German  -> Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Larkvall

Panzer II light tank


----------



## ironduke57

Panzer II light tank -> Eh, no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Arctic Acorn

The mantlet is the same shape as the one from the MBT 70, but that's about where the similarities end (same number of roadwheels though...the Leopards all have seven).


----------



## Retired AF Guy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> late war -> No.
> German  -> Yes.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Late war?? World War 2??


----------



## larry Strong

KPz 70?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kampfpanzer_70


----------



## ironduke57

MBT/KPz 70 -> Not related AFAIK.

@ Retired AF Guy 
There aren´t that much wars with modern style tanks and german participation to which Colin P could refer to.   

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Gasplug

Now this is a good one.  I am scouring my German sources but this one is still a mystery. 

I guessed it was German from the font of the numerals on the 3 pictures and the side-mounted MG or cannon. It looks somewhat like a Marder's. 

I need to look for a picture of the Kampfpanzer 90 or the Panzerkampfwagen 2000 but I know this last one had a crew of 2 not 3.... ARRRGHHH!  ullhair:

Good one Duke!  

Gasplug


----------



## BernDawg

What's getting me is that I know I've seen that drawing before but I can't remember where! ullhair:


----------



## Retired AF Guy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> MBT/KPz 70 -> Not related AFAIK.
> 
> @ Retired AF Guy
> There aren´t that much wars with modern style tanks and german participation to which Colin P could refer to.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



You're right.. wasn't thinking...


----------



## ironduke57

Kampfpanzer 90 related? -> No.
Panzerkampfwagen 2000 related? -> No.

I don´t know for sure, but I think it was an private development and not related to any official german tank project. 

Little hint: The firm is also know for there military products, but not of this kind.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Krupp VT-1/2 related?


----------



## ironduke57

Krupp VT-1/2 related? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Arctic Acorn

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> There was no Protoype for it nor do I know its name if it ever had one.
> Its not related to Leo1.
> Autoloader -> Yes.
> Remote Turret? -> Yes.
> 
> Two more drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



It looks like the top pic in this post is dated "5.9.79"...a hint to its age? 

The secondary armament on the turret is interesting. It looks like the RWS pod on the Leclerc, but larger.


----------



## larry Strong

Did it have anything to do with the failed Anglo/German Future MBT project in the 70's?


----------



## ironduke57

Very unlikely.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Is this related to the Franco-German tank project of '77 to '83?  The failure of this project was in part to a German desire to avoid a competitor to its (then) new Leopard II, and disagreement between the two countries on requirements.  In the end, the Germans continued with their Leopard II and the French went on to develop the Leclerc.


----------



## ironduke57

Is this related to the Franco-German tank project of '77 to '83? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin

In my searches (in which I have lost many hairs...  ullhair: ), is it the _Europa Panzer_?


(This is just a name I have found, with no real substance found thus far.  So, yeah, I am clutching for straws)


----------



## ironduke57

Okay before Technoviking loses all his hairs should I post what I have about it?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Considering I am now totally bald, that might be a good idea


----------



## ironduke57

OKay then. It was an project from Blohm & Voss. All I have is this patent with some basic descriptions and the three drawings:
- http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/9425/de2066169a1blohmundvoss.pdf (german)

Free round.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Gotta say, that is some obscure-assed _Scheiße_

Good find!


----------



## McG

Here is an easy one to get things moving again:


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Jordonian challenger 1 with with their modifed turret Al Hussein.


----------



## McG

Colin P said:
			
		

> Jordonian challenger 1 with with their modifed turret Al Hussein.


That is it.  The turret itself is the Falcon.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Okay before Technoviking loses all his hairs should I post what I have about it?
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



TV wasn't the only one that was losing his hair. Just curious - how did you stumble upon this project??

Here's my shot at the can:


----------



## Bearpaw

VT 1-2


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Bearpaw said:
			
		

> VT 1-2


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## PJGary

VT 1-1!


----------



## Gasplug

It's one of the GVT experimental vehicles (GVT 01-05). Some have called this one the Leopard 3 but that is disputed in other literature.

Gasplug


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Gasplug said:
			
		

> It's one of the GVT experimental vehicles (GVT 01-05). Some have called this one the Leopard 3 but that is disputed in other literature.
> 
> Gasplug



The  webpage  I got the picture from called it the Leopard III so that means you are it.





















webpage I got it from called it the Leopard III so that means your it.


----------



## Gasplug

I think we need to get away from German panzers and have fun with a tank that was produced in only 4 samples.

Gasplug


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Darn!

And here I was thinking that it was a cruiser's six-inch gun turret that had managed to escape using a cunning disguise while the ship was berthed at the Dockyard  .

Really now, I seem to recall some tank developed by the American's o the Brits during WWII that had off-centered main guns and that they constantly ran in trouble because firing would  "twist" the tank off course. Wouldn't that happen here too unless you fired both guns simultaneously all the time?


P.S.: This post refers to the photo preceding Gasplug's one above


----------



## McG

Vickers Medium Tank ... looks like Mk II.


----------



## larry Strong

US M2 medium?


----------



## Danjanou

It ain't the Vickers Med Mk 2, just googled that and not quite right ans there were a coupl of hundred built. I though interwar US too, but the MG on the flank screams interwar Brit or Soviet.


----------



## McG

Danjanou said:
			
		

> It ain't the Vickers Med Mk 2, just googled that and not quite right ans there were a coupl of hundred built.


Okay then, it is the Vickers Medium Mark II* Special.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Looking at the type of suspension and the fact the drivers wearing a Brit black armoured corps beret I would say its a British design.


----------



## Gasplug

MCG has it.  This is the Aussie version of the Mk II - the "Special." Only four were made. It had the ball mounted MG on the right side.

MCG is up!

Gasplug


----------



## McG

I have nothing ready.  The floor is open.


----------



## ironduke57

Regards,
ironduke57 op:


----------



## ironduke57

Huh? No ideas?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Valentine chassis ergo: English.
Gun looks like 32 pdr

Some sort of test bed for an SP A/tk gun????


tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Valentine chassis? -> No.
English? -> No.
32 pdr? -> No.
test bed for an SP A/tk gun? -> Well, that is a question of your point of view.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

NASA's Armed Mars Lander ?


----------



## ironduke57

NASA's Armed Mars Lander ? ->   No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## wildman0101

Right I'll take a stab at it... US ARTY 120-180 mm
Possible anti-tank Best guess,,, Scoty B


----------



## ironduke57

US ? -> No.
120-180 mm? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Old Sweat

Prototype Canadian SP 3.7in AA gun


----------



## ironduke57

Canadian ? -> No.
3.7in? -> No.
AA ? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## OldSolduer

Dr. Gerald Bull's prototype SP artillery piece?


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

Is it from an Arabic nation?


----------



## ironduke57

Arabic nation? -> No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

OK, I'll take a more serious stab at it:

Chassis appears to be some modified russian T72 one, with a mounted russian (also) 122 mm. long gun.

I suspect from the gizmos on the back that it would be some sort of russian experimental remote controlled "tank-buster" tank.

How am I doing Ironduke?


----------



## ironduke57

Russian? -> No.
T72? -> No.
122 mm? -> No.
experimental ? ->  Well, it was one of two tank prototypes. After cancellation of the program they where used as testbeds for another mil. development program.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Cardstonkid

I looks like a prototype auto loader. 

My guess is that it is a Swedish auto loader of some type. Not too specific but it is all I have.


----------



## ironduke57

Swedish ?-> Yes.
auto loader ?-> I dont´know for sure, but possibile.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

It looks like some form of low-profile experiment.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Strv 103 s ?


----------



## OldSolduer

Remote control tank?


----------



## Retired AF Guy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Swedish ?-> Yes.
> auto loader ?-> I dont´know for sure, but possibile.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Swedish you say. i was going to say Russian Josef Stalin/T10 because those were the only tanks I know of that had "v" shaped glacis plate the all had six road wheels. To me its looks like the main gun from some tank and the contraption on back looks like a radar - especially the fire control radar from a SA-6 Gainful system. Possibly the radar is used for checking gun muzzle velocity??


----------



## larry Strong

Swedish, 4 road wheels, what appears to be an auto loader at the rear. 

"S" tank prototype?


----------



## Old and Tired

I'm leaning more to an Israeli machine. Centurion gun matlet. It looks to be a 20pdr barrel and the running gear definitely has a centurion heritage same as the drive sprocket and idler. The V shaped glacis plate looks to be lifted from the Stalin.  I'll have to keep digging but it sure strikes me as one of the very strange test vehicles we'd see occasionally in the Golan.


----------



## Gasplug

As Manfred Powell said in Lara Croft: Tomb Raider: "My ignorance amuses me!"

Very good one from Ironduke.

Here is where I lean right now. We already know it is a Swedish design.  

On top of that, I see a mantlet and long 75mm gun from a German Panther. SWE got one from France apparently in 1946 _for testing purposes._

I see the tracks, road wheels, and suspension of a Centurion (minus two road wheels). SWE had those too. 

The part that baffles me is the hull.  I can think of only the UK's A38 Valiant, which had a convex hull with "two-bumps." However, this one is much, much narrower????

So, my guess is this was a mobility test bed for what became the Strv 103.  It is not the S itself, the hull is much longer than the S and the S is also wider than this prototype.

That's my guess at this point.

Cheers,

Gasplug


----------



## ironduke57

low-profile experiment?-> I don´t know for which sort of trials it was used.
Strv 103 s ?-> It was a test bed for it, after the original development program was canceled.
Remote control tank? -> I don´t know if it was remote controlled for the tests.
Possibly the radar is used for checking gun muzzle velocity?-> And again I don´t know if it is an radar or its use.
"S" tank prototype?-> Second line.
Israeli? -> No. See post 4457.
Centurion parts?-> High probability.
IS related?-> No. Only inspired.
75mm gun from a German Panther?-> No.

Just to make something clear: The pic shows it at his second life as a Strv103 testbed, but I want to hear its original designation.

And now time to sleep.  

Oh and ladies I expect the right answer when I am up again. > ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

In 1959 Bofors got the order to build two main prototypes (S1 and S2) to "stridsvagn S" as it was called, S standing for Swedish. The prototypes were delivered in 1961.


----------



## ironduke57

1959 -> Too late.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

> The need for elevation and depression was tested on a Strv 74 (also developed by Sven Berge) chassi with a long gun barrel mounted on the chassi. A hydropneumatic suspension was tested on the chassi of another earlier swedish tank project, the KRV.




http://s4.invisionfree.com/NSDraftroom/ar/t9723.htm


----------



## ironduke57

I could now be cruel and like a teacher at school ask which one of the choices is your answer, but I am a nice guy (well at least some times).

The searched designation was KRV. 

When I used that pic years ago there was only one webpage which even mentioned it. Now it is even on the wiki page for the Strv 103. (That´s why I though I would find the right answer here already when I would wake up last night.)

Its your turn Larry.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

And the wife wonders why I get nothing done around the house : 

So they mounted the gun and auto loader on the KRV as well?

I have nothing at this time....floor is open.....


----------



## ironduke57

Noone? Okay then I will make one but the next time someone else has to post one. 





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

As I recall either Argentinan or Brazil.


----------



## ironduke57

I know at what tank you think and no you are wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## seryj221221

Motorwagenfabrik AG Hispano Suiza 90mm 1958


----------



## ironduke57

seryj221221 said:
			
		

> Motorwagenfabrik AG Hispano Suiza 90mm 1958


Right. A swiss project for an tankdestroyer using HS-30 parts.

Your turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Taras27131

Is it ok to start this topic up again?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

No one will object as long as you don't post a picture of a common M4 Sherman.


----------



## Taras27131

Ok, who can name this one?


----------



## McG

Mitsubishi Type 89 IFV 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi_Type_89_IFV


----------



## Taras27131

You are correct!


----------



## McG

Someone else can take it. I don't have anything at the moment.


----------



## Taras27131

I will take another turn if nobody minds.


----------



## GK .Dundas

Brazilian EE-3 Jararaca


----------



## Taras27131

Your turn


----------



## TN2IC

Blahahaha... Figure this one out.


----------



## cupper

Leopard ARV?


----------



## TN2IC

C/S?


----------



## cupper

Macey said:
			
		

> C/S?



This one?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104590/post-1115747.html#msg1115747


----------



## Armymedic

Macey said:
			
		

> C/S?


either 18B or 18C


----------



## REDinstaller

More like Delta or Echo


----------



## TN2IC

I honestly couldn't tell ya. But I thought it was worth a chuckle or two for the sticker.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Thought I would try this one.  Go for it guys.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

TD of some sort?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

French Saint-Chamond tank


----------



## Retired AF Guy

recceguy said:
			
		

> French Saint-Chamond tank



Damn. Didn't anyone would get it so soon. Over to you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Weird one.


----------



## TN2IC

Commando?


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Looks Swedish to me.


----------



## fraserdw

Looks home grown Indian almost like an Indian Universal carrier with a closed top.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Nope to all. Keep trying.


----------



## Staff Weenie

Something from a _Space: 1999_ episode?


----------



## cupper

That was my thought too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Something from a _Space: 1999_ episode?



Nope, actual vehicle.


----------



## cupper

Wouldn't be a prototype of a Jordanian Al Thalab?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Prototype - yes.

Jordanian - no.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Something from Timoney?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Colin P said:
			
		

> Something from Timoney?


Nope


----------



## cupper

Possible mod prototype to a ferret?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

cupper said:
			
		

> Possible mod prototype to a ferret?



Nope  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Prototype for the Panhard AML 90?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Was this prototype based on a UNIMOG chassis?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Prototype for the Panhard AML 90?



Nope


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Was this prototype based on a UNIMOG chassis?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Bueller?


----------



## cupper

An Alvis variant?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Nada


----------



## The Bread Guy

Obscure, so this one took some digging - Lizard F333E Light Armoured Vehicle by none other than Ferrari in the early 1980's


----------



## Fishbone Jones

You're up!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Probably pretty easy.....


----------



## NavyShooter

Minenraumpanzer III - mine clearing/mine destroyer tank.


----------



## NavyShooter

Here's another one:


----------



## cupper

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Here's another one:



A German Land-Wasser-Schlepper Amphibious tractor?


----------



## NavyShooter

Ayup.  Your turn.


----------



## cupper

Something for the cable pullers out there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

M31 Armored Recovery Vehicle on Lee Chassis w/Riveted Hull 

or a Grant-ARV, depending if it was being used by the US or the Brits.


----------



## cupper

recceguy said:
			
		

> M31 Armored Recovery Vehicle on Lee Chassis w/Riveted Hull



That is correct.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Prototype
 ;D


----------



## fraserdw

It's American judging by the track


----------



## kkwd

A Chrysler TV-8 concept tank. Quite the beast. The vapor cycle nuclear power plant would have been a nightmare.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

over to you.


----------



## kkwd

Is this the army version of a tow truck?


----------



## Sigs Pig

What is the hose for on the business end of the tank beside the tow truck? Anti-condensation?

ME


----------



## MJP

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> What is the hose for on the business end of the tank beside the tow truck? Anti-condensation?
> 
> ME



It is to draw the exhaust outside instead of it building up in the building.


----------



## my72jeep

Looks like its a exhaust suction hose. 
(Dam MJP beet me to it.)


----------



## missing1

snorkel


----------



## cupper

Here is another ARV for you to guess at.

Not until kkwd's is identified.

You don't get to put anything up until you guess what the previous one was.
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## NavyShooter

It's an M-41 Walker Chassis (based on road wheels and return rollers)


----------



## kkwd

No, think a bit older than that.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

built on a Chaffee hull.


----------



## kkwd

Colin P said:
			
		

> built on a Chaffee hull.



Yes.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Likely one of these judging by the camo
_Norwegian firms also converted eight M24 light tanks into light armored recovery vehicles to support the NM-116. The NM-116 were retired from service in 1993.[1]_


----------



## kkwd

Colin P said:
			
		

> Likely one of these judging by the camo
> _Norwegian firms also converted eight M24 light tanks into light armored recovery vehicles to support the NM-116. The NM-116 were retired from service in 1993.[1]_



That is the beast. Can you come up with actual name of the vehicle? Otherwise, that is ok if you can't, you are up to post an entry.


----------



## TN2IC

T6E1? Panserjajger?


Edit: Darn someone beat me for it.


----------



## cupper

cupper said:
			
		

> Here is another ARV for you to guess at.
> 
> Not until kkwd's is identified.
> 
> You don't get to put anything up until you guess what the previous one was.
> Milnet.ca Staff



Sorry. My Bad.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Well I am assume I should post so here is a harder one


----------



## exabedtech

Iguana FV4 ??


----------



## McG

Ratel IFV


----------



## Colin Parkinson

getting close


----------



## Danjanou

South Afrcian Iklwa IFV?

http://www.military-today.com/apc/iklwa.htm


----------



## Colin Parkinson

nope, as some of you have noticed there is a turret basket and a gun recoil shield.


----------



## REDinstaller

Simbas?


----------



## Danjanou

SADF G6 Rhino 155mm SP?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Simbas?



Bingo, this one is at the Pt Dickson Museum http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/colinpark_photo/Pt%20Dickson/


----------



## TN2IC

What am I?


----------



## BernDawg

An MSE Op with too much time on your hands?   ;D


----------



## Franko

Gator.


----------



## TN2IC

Nerf herder got that one.


----------



## larry Strong

Been quiet for a while. This will probably be an easy one, however I like the photo. ;D

What am I, and what are my "eyes"?

later
Larry


----------



## vonGarvin

T 90

The "eyes" are red.  

(Anti-Laser targetting system, I believe)


----------



## larry Strong

Damn that was quick  Yes, I believe they are the laser illuminating sensors for the Shtora-1 anti missile system. The "eyes" are the systems missile jammers.

later
Larry


----------



## vonGarvin

OK, how about this:


----------



## tango22a

FORD tank... built by Henry Ford late in WWI.... only was a prototype.


tango22a


----------



## vonGarvin

tango22a said:
			
		

> FORD tank... built by Henry Ford late in WWI.... only was a prototype.
> 
> 
> tango22a


Yep.  Model 1918 from Ford.


----------



## tango22a

Sorry, but I don't have anything suitable at this time.

Anyone else ???


tango22a


----------



## Sadukar09

Almost a freebie.


----------



## fraserdw

IT1 is what I know it as.  T55 with non gun turret mounting ATGM


----------



## Sadukar09

fraserdw said:
			
		

> IT1 is what I know it as.  T55 with non gun turret mounting ATGM


T-62 chassis.  

But otherwise correct.


----------



## fraserdw

I do not have a picture, turn passed....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

What am I?


----------



## tango22a

Experimental Swedish variant of BV-10 carrying 90mm gun.


tango22a


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Not really from what I can find.... 

Experimental.... Yes.....

90 mm gun, NO

EDITED TO ADD

Swedish, YES


----------



## Blackadder1916

UDES XX-20

A 1981 concept based on the BV206 but with changes to the running gear.  The gun is 120mm.  Three man crew in the front unit, the rear unit contained power plant, fuel and ammo.  This single example is now a museum piece in Sweden.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> UDES XX-20
> 
> A 1981 concept based on the BV206 but with changes to the running gear.  The gun is 120mm.  Three man crew in the front unit, the rear unit contained power plant, fuel and ammo.  This single example is now a museum piece in Sweden.



Correct, next!

EDITED TO ADD

- Tested between 1980-1983
- Extreme mobility in combination with very high firepower was the main objectives.
- The front car had a 3-man crew with a remotely controlled turret located above the steer unit ( concentric to the steer axis)
- A high horsepower to weight ratio together with extreme long ground contact length and high capacity suspension gave extremely high terrain speed.
- Was ready for testing in 1981. 
- The vehicle weighed 25 tons, the extreme mobility was lost in soft soil and deep snow due to the fact the rear carrier moved in existing deep tracks.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Try this one.  A plan view first.


----------



## Blackadder1916

And a photo of the vehicle.


----------



## TN2IC

The inner wheels remind me of the old Czech suppression system. Am I getting warmer? Or is it American farmer gator tractor? pre WW2?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Macey said:
			
		

> The inner wheels remind me of the old Czech suppression system. Am I getting warmer?     NO
> 
> Or is it American farmer gator tractor?    NO
> 
> pre WW2?    NO



This vehicle didn't always have tracks.  Here's a view of it with wheels.


----------



## George Wallace

It is British.....and that is all I know.


----------



## Blackadder1916

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is British.....



Yes


----------



## NavyShooter

Early fore-runner of the Dalek?

;-)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Funny it turns out to be British ... with the driver on the left !!!

My guess is its the experimental unit for the development of the firefly used on board Thunderbird number 2.


----------



## TN2IC

Alvis Stalwart


----------



## fraserdw

TV1000 Rhino 

The Most Powerful Wheeled Vehicle in the World

This incredible machine was created purely for experimental work; it was never intended as the prototype for a new type of fighting vehicle.

It was designed by the Fighting Vehicle Research and Development Establishment in Surrey in 1959 mainly as a test rig for various transmission systems and was remarkable, for its time, in that it skid steered like a tracked vehicle rather than the conventional method, like a car. It is powered by a Rover Meteorite V8 petrol engine rated at 535 bhp and was reckoned, in its day, to be the most powerful wheeled vehicle in the world

The wheels are fitted with huge (1800x24) heavy duty cross-country tyres which, originally, had variable pressure control. Although it was never intended to be a combat vehicle in its own right Rhino was tested, at Lulworth, as a wheeled rival to Contentious, an airportable tank destroyer. A gun sight was fitted and the driver was instructed to try and keep a target tank in his sights as he drove Rhino across country - it proved virtually impossible.
At some point, around 1966 the vehicle's wheels were removed and replaced by suspension units and a form of pneumatic track known as the Bonmartini system. This appears to be to the design of Count Giovanni Bonmartini but presumably it did not work because the vehicle was subsequently restored to its original appearance. 


http://tankmuseum.org/ixbin/indexplus?_IXSS_=_IXMENU_%3dVehicles%26_IXACTION_%3dSUMMARY%26%253atext%3d%2522Tamiya%2bHall%2522%2bin%2bmus_current_location_Section%2bindex%2bmus_text_location%26_IXMAXHITS_%3d12%26_IXSESSION_%3dHpnqUG16Ry5%26%2524%2bwith%2bmus_catalogue%3d%252e%26_IXFPFX_%3dtemplates%252ffull%252ftvod%252ft%26%253amus_administration_name%3dVEH&_IXFIRST_=3&_IXSPFX_=templates/full/tvod/t&_IXMAXHITS_=1&submit-button=summary&_IXSESSION_=HpnqUG16Ry5&_IXMENU_=Vehicles


----------



## fraserdw

Pass


----------



## Sigs Pig

Anyone interested?
From http://www.marway-militaria.com
Pg 38 of 43 of the auction page

ME


----------



## ironduke57

So, what have we here:













Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

A hopping AFV.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

The latest addition to the Armoured Corps?

 ;D


----------



## cupper

A lot of $$$ in scrap metal?


----------



## tango22a

From the backgrounds I have a feeling that it is probably of Russian origin.


tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

Yes it could jump and it was from Russia.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## tango22a

Looks like it has Vickers 6-ton suspension or Russian copy thereof.


tango22a


----------



## The Bread Guy

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Yes it could jump and it was from Russia.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57


If it can jump, some kind of engineering/obstacle-clearing or overcoming thingy?


----------



## tango22a

Could it be some form of SP assault gun with an ability to cross wide a/tk ditches or other wide obstacles?


tango22a


----------



## ironduke57

AFAIK it was a testbed to see if something like this was feasible and if it would help to overcome obstacles.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Unrelated but interesting:

http://thebrigade.thechive.com/2012/11/29/friday-firepower-thun-switzerland-panzer-museum-64-photos/

Sorry, I have no idea on the current vehicle...

NS


----------



## Danjanou

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Unrelated but interesting:
> 
> http://thebrigade.thechive.com/2012/11/29/friday-firepower-thun-switzerland-panzer-museum-64-photos/
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea on the current vehicle...
> 
> NS



Nice site  and great pics on it especially numbers 19 and 58.  ;D


----------



## my72jeep

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Nice site  and great pics on it especially numbers 19 and 58.  ;D


19 is the best, after all who wants a tanker that that cant keep its leg armor in place.


----------



## ironduke57

Hint: It was build in 1937 in Leningrad. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

A T-26 variant.


----------



## ironduke57

AFAIK yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

Should I post the answer?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## NavyShooter

Yes....you win!

;-)


----------



## ironduke57

TPP-2 = Tank Preodoleniya Prepyatstvii - 2
- http://shushpanzer-ru.livejournal.com/1400453.html

Free turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

That one had me stumped, all my reaserch failed to find it. However I did come across this......it's got tracks......it's got armor, so I think it fits the topic.

Larry


----------



## NavyShooter

French....?  Looks like a pair of Hotchkiss barrels (based onthe cooling fins?)


----------



## larry Strong

No...correct continent


----------



## McG

Ultra-Light Mini-Tankette Mk II


----------



## larry Strong

No.


----------



## tango22a

My guess is that it is Italian....maybe something by Ferrari or Maserati that will lap LeMans at 300km/hr  ....J/k

tango22a


----------



## larry Strong

Italian.....yup :nod:


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Is that the twin SMG that they invented?


----------



## larry Strong

Colin P said:
			
		

> Is that the twin SMG that they invented?



Not sure what you mean. I am in a FA course and don't have my link, however I believe the are the standard LMG

Larry


----------



## NavyShooter

http://www.landships.freeservers.com/new_pages/villar-perosa_smg_info.htm

Villar-Perosa is the twin gun you're thinking of, right?

(Better non-wikipedia link)


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Correct


----------



## larry Strong

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> http://www.landships.freeservers.com/new_pages/villar-perosa_smg_info.htm
> 
> Villar-Perosa is the twin gun you're thinking of, right?
> 
> (Better non-wikipedia link)



Nope they are 2 individual MG's. This was a prototype vehicle.

Larry


----------



## larry Strong

Could I have finally found a photo that has stumped all the experts ;D I will leave it till Boxing day then reveal the answer if that is what y'all want. :subbies:

Merry Chritsmas to all the AFV types

Larry


----------



## larry Strong

A clue.....Ansaldo S. A. ;D


Larry


----------



## larry Strong

Forgot all about this with the Christmas season et al.

Here you go. It is a Motomitragliatrice Blindata d'Assalto MIAS
http://www.scribd.com/doc/65611355/Motomitragliatrice-MIAS

Floor is open

Larry


----------



## Rifleman62

Below are a couple of photo links for some great AFV collections:

BZ's Littlefield Tanks 2010  Part 1 http://home.comcast.net/~szee1a/Littlefield10/Littlefield10.html

                                        Part 2 http://home.comcast.net/~bzee1a/Littletanks2/Littletank2.html

                                        2007 Photos http://home.comcast.net/~szee1a/tanks/tanks.html

BZ's Bovington Tank Museum  http://home.comcast.net/~szee1a/Bovington_Tanks/BovingtonTanks.html

Great aircraft photos: http://home.comcast.net/~bzee1b/home.html 

including BZ's San Francisco Fleet Week 2012 with Cdn content.


----------



## ironduke57

Okay. What have we here:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/w53ba646d.jpg/ (2.560px × 1.920px)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Guy siting on a rock....... ;D


----------



## ironduke57

Well it is a guy. (At least I hope so. )
And on what he is sitting on would be a really dangerous "rock".

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Finnish T-72M1 (most likely model)


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Well it is a guy. (At least I hope so. )
> And on what he is sitting on would be a really dangerous "rock".
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



Excellent cam and concealment on the tank though.....


----------



## larry Strong

Finnish T 55M



Larry


----------



## ironduke57

No.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## GnyHwy

M109


----------



## larry Strong

It's a T55 though?


Larry


----------



## larry Strong

It is definitely of Russian origin, as you can see the linkage that goes from the gun barrel to the large light - or what ever it is called.....


Larry


----------



## ironduke57

M109? Eh. No.
T55? No.
Russian origin? Yes.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

So what exactly do you want to know? Since we know the nation of origin, a person could just work their way down the list of models........


Larry


----------



## ironduke57

I chose this pic because it isn´t that easy to identify the tank with what you can see.
A little hint: Look at the ERA cover on the turret.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## 57Chevy

It's a dead german tank just off a road in a wooded area  ;D





			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Guy siting on a rock....... ;D


Good one


----------



## MJP

T80....Looks like the one I saw on Reddit the other day


----------



## Colin Parkinson

T80


----------



## cupper

T90


----------



## Fishbone Jones

You guys sound like you're playing the Price is Right.

Closest bid without going over ;D


----------



## OldSolduer

recceguy said:
			
		

> You guys sound like you're playing the Price is Right.
> 
> Closest bid without going over ;D



Except there is no Manuela there to decorate the place.


----------



## ironduke57

Right it is a T-80. To be precise it should be an T-80UM1.

MJP you are up.

Here two more pix from the same Russian board:
- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/w54bd1bea.jpg/

- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/w7176c7d2.jpg/

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## larry Strong

That was an excellent picture 


Larry


----------



## MJP

I glady give my right for next picture to Colin.  I saw the whole series of pictures on Reddit so had an unfair advantage.


----------



## NavyShooter

How long to you have to Laager a tank to get that much moss growing on it?

;-)

NS


----------



## Nieghorn

Had a browse through this thread and did some searches for what people on others *think* it might be, but jury's still out on this one.  Looks like an LVT / Water Buffalo but the track alignment isn't exactly the same:








Looks like a British / Canadian gun tractor in the background, so makes me think it's an Allied prototype or modification of some kind.


----------



## George Wallace

Too solid to be an "Inflatable" decoy.


----------



## Lightguns

It is an LVT but the ass end is cut down. Maybe some type of jeep ferry?


----------



## Lightguns

The British built a version in late 44 for the 79 arm div.  The Neptune which was a troop carrier / ferry. The Sealion which was a recovery version with cargo deck lowered and fitted with a crane. The Turtle which was fitted as a mobile workshop.  Can't find any good pics on this stupid iPhone.


----------



## Nieghorn

Mystery solved by another forum ... It appears to be a Bagtignolles Chatillion DP 3.

I've never seen it before!


----------



## McG

Jump-starting this again with something easy.


----------



## tango22a

Brit  CEV

tango22a


----------



## McG

You have got the country right, but the only CEV that I know was US Army and built on an M60.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Either the Royal Engineers Terrier Armoured Digger or the older FV180 Combat Engineer Tractor


----------



## larry Strong

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Either the Royal Engineers Terrier Armoured Digger or the older FV180 Combat Engineer Tractor



I would go with the Terrier Armoured Digger


----------



## McG

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Either the Royal Engineers Terrier Armoured Digger or the older FV180 Combat Engineer Tractor





			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I would go with the Terrier Armoured Digger


That would be wise because the CET did not have an excavator arm.
It is the Terrier.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I got nothing.... Larry the conch is yours...


----------



## McG

Another kick-start for this with an even easier vehicle:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

MCG said:
			
		

> Another kick-start for this with an even easier vehicle:



FV180 Combat Engineer Tractor (CET)

I got nothing right now, someone else can have a go.


----------



## KerryBlue

I have one for you guys, hopefully its not a repost.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

The EE-18 Sucuri armed with the Italian 105-mm gun, developed by OTO Melara


----------



## KerryBlue

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The EE-18 Sucuri armed with the Italian 105-mm gun, developed by OTO Melara



Correct, on to you NFLD Sapper


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I got nothing right now, someone else can have a go


----------



## KerryBlue

I have another then






And yes it its an AFV in use by a country, and not some weird toy...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Looks like a new toy for Arnold.... ;D


----------



## medicineman

Judging by the scenery, some ex WP country...souped up Skoda or Lada?


----------



## KerryBlue

medicineman said:
			
		

> Judging by the scenery, some ex WP country...souped up Skoda or Lada?



Warsaw pack yes, think neighbour countries....


----------



## Colin Parkinson

One of the Stan's I suspect


----------



## KerryBlue

Colin P said:
			
		

> One of the Stan's I suspect



Nope, east border.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Let it play out, but it's not an *AFV* as in _"Name This Photo!!! - The *AFV * Recognition Thread"_


----------



## MilEME09

East border? Mongolian General purpose force/Army?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Ukrainian VEPR Commander

And as noted before it is NOT an AFV.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Now to get this back on track...so to speak....


----------



## MikeL

German A7V?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yes, Stürmpanzerwagen A7V

Service history
In service	21 March 1918 – October 1918
Used by	German Empire
Wars World War I

Production history

Designer	Joseph Vollmer
Designed	1916
Number built	20

Specifications
Weight	33 t (32 long tons; 36 short tons) battle weight
Length	7.34 m (24 ft 1 in)
Width	3.1 m (10 ft)
Height	3.3 m (10 ft 10 in)
Crew	18

Armor	front 30 mm, sides 15 mm, rear 20 mm
Main armament 57 mm gun
                          500 rounds
Secondary armament 6 × 7.9 mm machine guns
                                  36,000 rounds

Engine	2 × Daimler-Benz 4-cylinder
200 hp (149 kW) total
Power/weight	6.5 hp/tonne
Transmission	Adler gearboxes and differentials
Suspension	Holt track, vertical springs
Operational range 30–80 km (20–50 miles)
Speed	15 km/h (9 mph) on roads
4 mph cross-country


----------



## MilEME09

ive got one


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Umm... you really should wait your turn...as the floor belongs to Hoplite.....

But we will allow it this time only.....


----------



## NorthernProtector

Tank AA, 20 mm Quad, Skink was a Canadian Self-propelled anti-aircraft weapon, developed in 1943-44, in response to a requirement from the Canadian Army Overseas. Due to a lack of threat from the German air force, the Skink was cancelled in 1944 after only a few had been built.

The development of a fully enclosed quadruple 20mm mounting on the chassis of the Grizzly tank (Canadian-built M4A1 Sherman tank) was approved by the Canadian Army Technical Development Board as Project 47 in March, 1943.

In keeping with the tradition of giving Canadian armoured fighting vehicles animal names, the proposed tank was named after the Skink,Ontario's only lizard.


----------



## MikeL

MilEME09.. tisk tisk


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Medium Mark A Whippet 

Service history
In service	1918-1930s
Production history
Designer	William Tritton
Manufacturer	Fosters of Lincoln
Produced	1917-1918
Number built	200 by 14 March 1919
Specifications
Weight	14 t
Length	6.10 m (20 ft)
Width	2.62 m (8 ft 7 in)
Height	2.75 m (9 ft)
Crew	3
Armour	14 mm
Main armament 4 × 0.303 inch Hotchkiss machine guns
Secondary armament none
Engine	2× Tylor Twin 4-cylinder side-valve JB4 petrol engine
2x 45 hp (67 kW)
Power/weight	6.4 hp/tonne
Transmission	4 forward speeds and 1 reverse
Suspension	unsprung
Speed	13.4 km/h (8.3 mph)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I yield the floor to NorthernProtector


----------



## NorthernProtector

This is a little tricky...


----------



## Lightguns

TKW tankette, based of the Caden Loyd

http://www.wwiivehicles.com/poland/tankettes/tk-tks.asp

I pass.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Acutally it's a Renault UE Chenillette gun carrier in German livery


----------



## NorthernProtector

Well done.  After the Nazis conquered France they commandeered all manner of vehicles for their war effort.  Although obsolete for front line service by the time the war started, they were useful for supporting roles such as ammunition carriers and gun carriages.

Back to you Obe One!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I got nothing, floor is open.....


----------



## KerryBlue

I'll put another one here since the floor is open


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Looks like some sort of tank destroyer with 2 recoilless rifles


----------



## VinceW

Type 60 SP 106mm


----------



## MilEME09

JGSDF Type 60 Self-propelled 106 mm Recoilless Gun, produced in the mid-50s and used until the late seventies, it carried two M40 recoilless rifles


----------



## KerryBlue

VinceW said:
			
		

> Type 60 SP 106mm



VinceW you have the floor


----------



## VinceW




----------



## KerryBlue

easy peasy, Israeli Namer Apc. Based on the merkava hull.


----------



## VinceW

Correct.


----------



## KerryBlue

Here we go, something trickier I hope


----------



## omghax

It says right on it... it's a Pakistani Al-Zarrar


----------



## AirDet

Let me see... Type 59 road tracks and explosive reactive armour... could it be an Al-Zarrar of the Pakistani Army?


----------



## KerryBlue

omghax said:
			
		

> It says right on it... it's a Pakistani Al-Zarrar



Right on, completely overlooked that. Your turn sir


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

omghax said:
			
		

> It says right on it... it's a Pakistani Al-Zarrar



Then, does the word "HIT" on the front right means that it is where to shoot it to destroy it?


----------



## omghax




----------



## KerryBlue

Singaporean Bionix AFV.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Then, does the word "HIT" on the front right means that it is where to shoot it to destroy it?



Like WOT if you hit a fender it takes 25% of the hit points off of the enemy!!


----------



## omghax

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Singaporean Bionix AFV.


Correct... more precisely a Bionix 40.  Your go


----------



## AmmoTech90

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Then, does the word "HIT" on the front right means that it is where to shoot it to destroy it?



Probably referes to Heavy Industries Taxila, the manufacturer.


----------



## KerryBlue




----------



## AirDet

omghax said:
			
		

>



More specifically, a Bionix 25. It's followed by 2 Bionix Warthogs.


----------



## omghax

AirDet said:
			
		

> More specifically, a Bionix 25. It's followed by 2 Bionix Warthogs.


Not quite: the one on the left is a Bionix 25, named for the 25mm cannon it totes.  The one on the right is a Bionix 40.


----------



## AirDet

I stand corrected.


----------



## KerryBlue

Just in case anyone missed it because of the bionix semantic's here is the next image to be identified  



			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

>


----------



## Colin Parkinson

it's an Israeli vehicle for patrolling their borders as i recall.


----------



## AmmoTech90

It looks like it had at BTR-40 as one its parents.


----------



## KerryBlue

Colin P said:
			
		

> it's an Israeli vehicle for patrolling their borders as i recall.



Getting close...


----------



## cupper

Israeli RAM Mk. 3


----------



## KerryBlue

cupper said:
			
		

> Israeli RAM Mk. 3



Disco, your turn sir.


----------



## cupper

Actually saw one of these locally back in the fall.


----------



## Jammer

Ontos


----------



## cupper

We have a winner!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

To get this going again......


----------



## KerryBlue

vickers a1e1 independant


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Correct. Only 1 prototype was ever constructed.

Type: Tank
Place of origin: United Kingdom

Production history
Manufacturer	Vickers
Number built	1

Specifications
Weight	33 long tons (34 t)
Length	24 ft 11 in (7.59 m)
Width	8 ft 9 in (2.67 m)
Height	8 ft 11 in (2.72 m)
Crew	8
Armour	13-28 mm
Main armament QF 3 pounder gun (47 mm)
Secondary armament 4 × 0.303 Vickers machine gun
Engine	Armstrong Siddeley V12 petrol 370 hp (280 kW)
Transmission	4 forward, 1 reverse
Suspension	coil spring bogies
Operational range 95 miles
Speed	20 mph (32 km/h)

The A1E1 design can be seen as a possible influence on the Soviet T-100 and T-28 tanks, the German Neubaufahrzeug tanks, and the British Medium Mk III and Cruiser Mk I (triple turret) tank designs. The Soviet T-35 tank was based extremely closely on its plans and layout.


----------



## KerryBlue

I love all the interwar prototype tanks each nation designed. That and how much countries "borrowed" from one another. 

Here's the next one for you gents.


----------



## Lightguns

44M Tas - Hungarian prototype of medium tank, armed in German gun 7,5 cm KwK 42. 100-120 mm sloped front armor, 50 mm sides. Vehicle could reach 45 kph max speed. Only two prototypes were built - tank never enter mass production, because Hungarian factories were bombarded by Soviet air forces


----------



## KerryBlue

Lightguns said:
			
		

> 44M Tas - Hungarian prototype of medium tank, armed in German gun 7,5 cm KwK 42. 100-120 mm sloped front armor, 50 mm sides. Vehicle could reach 45 kph max speed. Only two prototypes were built - tank never enter mass production, because Hungarian factories were bombarded by Soviet air forces



That's a bingo...


----------



## Lightguns

Here ya go!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Lightguns said:
			
		

> 44M Tas - Hungarian prototype of medium tank, armed in German gun 7,5 cm KwK 42. 100-120 mm sloped front armor, 50 mm sides. Vehicle could reach 45 kph max speed. Only two prototypes were built - tank never enter mass production, because Hungarian factories were bombarded by Soviet air forces



My sources says:



> The 44M Tas was a Hungarian medium/heavy tank design of World War II. The only prototype built was destroyed when the Manfred Weiss factory was bombed in 1944.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I was leaning to a Panhard as the drivetrain looks close to the early EBR, but the topside looks more like a Skoda


----------



## Lightguns

Wrong side of Europe!


----------



## KerryBlue

It is a German Magarius ARW. It was meant to replace the KFZ 3, they sent the one prototype to the Soviet Union for testing but when the relationship between Germany and the USSR got complicated in 1932 it was "sent back" by the soviets but nothing more is known of what happened to the sole prototype after that.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Restart....


----------



## OldSolduer

BRDM-1


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Floor is yours Jim.....

Another view with the belly wheels lowered:






Type	Amphibious Armoured Scout Car
Place of origin	 Soviet Union
Service history In service	1957 - 1980s (USSR)

Production history
Designer	V. K. Rubtsov
Designed	late 1954 - 1957
Produced	1957 - 1966
Number built	10,000

Specifications
Weight	5.63 tonnes
Length	5.7 meters
Width	2.25 meters
Height	2.9 meters
Crew	3 (driver, co-driver, commander) (BRDM-1 obr. 1957 and BRDM-1 obr. 1958)
4 (driver, co-driver, commander, gunner) (BRDM-1 obr. 1959, BRDM-1 obr. 1960 and late BRDM-1)

Armor	Welded steel 10 mm maximum

Main armament none (BRDM-1 obr. 1957 and BRDM-1 obr. 1958)
7.62 mm SGMB medium machine gun on the front pintel mount (BRDM-1 obr. 1959 and BRDM-1 obr. 1960)
12.7 mm DShK 1938/46 heavy machine gun or 14,5 mm KPV heavy machine gun (Late BRDM-1)

Secondary armament none (BRDM-1 obr. 1957, BRDM-1 obr. 1958 and BRDM-1 obr. 1959)
2 x 7.62 mm SGMB medium machine guns on the side pintel mounts (optional) (BRDM-1 obr. 1960)
3 x 7.62 mm SGMB medium machine guns on pintel mounts (two optional) (Late BRDM-1)
Engine	GAZ-40PB 6-cylinder in-line gasoline 90 hp (70 kW) at 3400 rpm.
Power/weight	16 hp/tonne (12.4 kW/tonne)
Suspension	Leaf springs with hydraulic shock absorbers
Ground clearance	340 mm
Fuel capacity	150 litres
Operational range
750 km (road)
120 km (water)
Speed	90 km/h (road)
9 km/h (water)


----------



## OldSolduer

Go ahead folks, I defer to the experts!


----------



## MilEME09

http://i.imgur.com/1TQroVr.jpg

So save on bandwidth for the site i wont directly link the image


----------



## cupper

Militarized version of the commercial armored Land Rover Discovery?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Gurkha is a light armoured vehicle, based on the heavy duty commercial FORD F550 truck chassis. Image courtesy of Terradyne Armored Vehicles Inc. Made in Canada too....


----------



## MilEME09

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Gurkha is a light armoured vehicle, based on the heavy duty commercial FORD F550 truck chassis. Image courtesy of Terradyne Armored Vehicles Inc. Made in Canada too....



Winner winner chicken Dinner, I field the floor to you


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I got nothing, floor is open ......


----------



## KerryBlue

If no one else is going to go I'll take a shot


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Malaysian Condor


----------



## KerryBlue

Your move Collin..


----------



## Colin Parkinson




----------



## KerryBlue

Appears to be a French Char 2C, sans turret and well a lot of exterior fixings.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Very good! give yourself a virtual brownie!!!!  :nod:


----------



## KerryBlue

Here's a tricky one...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

The Renault UE Chenillette was a light tracked armoured carrier and prime mover produced by France between 1932 and 1940.


----------



## KerryBlue

yep, your move NFLD Sapper


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Floor is open....


----------



## Colin Parkinson

You guys are to good for full pics


----------



## Old and Tired

Daimler Dingo Armoured Scout Car with some kind of improvised gun/observation shield.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

close but not quite, plus can you guess the country?


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Colin P said:
			
		

> close but not quite, plus can you guess the country?



Cyprus??


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Nope only about 7800km off and about 30° of latitude to high  8)

The country of manufacture is quite close to home.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Central America?


----------



## KerryBlue

Puerto Rico?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Those are about 11,000km away and in the wrong direction


----------



## KerryBlue

Hmm, Papa New Guinea or Indonesia...or perhaps even Malaysia 


Edited


I was right, it's a Malaysian Ford Lynx


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Very good the one I took the picture of is at the Police Museum in KL, well worth a visit. The turret was fairly common on Brit light armoured cars. judging by the fort gate in the background likely your picture is from Malacca or Penang. Also go to Port Dickson for the museums there.

We should get a ship and aircraft version of this thread going.


----------



## KerryBlue

Colin P said:
			
		

> We should get a ship and aircraft version of this thread going.



That sounds like a great idea. 

Back to the thread


----------



## KerryBlue

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> That sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Back to the thread



anyone?


----------



## ironduke57

Daimler Benz’s Grosstraktor 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## KerryBlue

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Daimler Benz’s Grosstraktor
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57




Yep, cool piece of interwar period german armour. Over to you Ironduke


----------



## ironduke57

Good luck!

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## KerryBlue

Its Iranian. Based on the m60 by the looks of the mantlet and the little bit of hull showing. Possibly m60-2000?


----------



## ironduke57

Yes, no (AFAIK) and no.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Sabalan MBT


----------



## ironduke57

Yes. It´s the M47M Sabalan with an 105mm canon.

And it´s MCG´s turn.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Retired AF Guy

A new one:


----------



## McG

Looks like a SciFi doomsday cannon on a T-54 hull


----------



## KerryBlue

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> A new one:



Progvev-T, based on a T-54 I think. T-54 hull with an MIG-15 engine used to clear mines.


----------



## MilEME09

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Progvev-T, based on a T-54 I think. T-54 hull with an MIG-15 engine used to clear mines.



Also used to de-ice airfields


----------



## OldSolduer

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Progvev-T, based on a T-54 I think. T-54 hull with an MIG-15 engine used to clear mines.



 I thought it might be a big honkin flame thrower.....


----------



## Retired AF Guy

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Progvev-T, based on a T-54 I think. T-54 hull with an MIG-15 engine used to clear mines.



You got it!!


----------



## KerryBlue

Let's see who can get this one.


----------



## OldSolduer

A whirlygig from the movie "Battleship"


----------



## McG

Kugelpanzer


----------



## KerryBlue

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> A whirlygig from the movie "Battleship"



Close Jim, but 


			
				MCG said:
			
		

> Kugelpanzer



is the correct answer. Over to you MCG.


----------



## McG

The floor is open.  Next person ready with a picture can put it up.


----------



## GnyHwy

Probably an easier one for the older fellas and Old Sweat, you are not allowed to answer.  There are a few others that shouldn't answer too (you know who you are).

If you know it, give the other guys a chance.

Hint for hardcore newbs, it's Canadian.


----------



## V_I_Lenin

Some kind of counter-battery-radar-thingy, right?


----------



## KerryBlue

I've seen this in person, pretty sure it's in the RCA museum in Shilo. M113A1 with AN something rather radar. Don't remember the exact designation.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

M113A1 with AN/MPQ-501 Radar


----------



## GnyHwy

Yes, counter mortar radar.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

floor is open.....


----------



## OldSolduer

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Probably an easier one for the older fellas and Old Sweat, you are not allowed to answer.  There are a few others that shouldn't answer too (you know who you are).
> 
> If you know it, give the other guys a chance.
> 
> Hint for hardcore newbs, it's Canadian.



And here it thought it was a 38 Bde Alien Detector.


----------



## Jammer

This shouldn't be too challenging.


----------



## Lerch

AIFV with a 1m Turret and Canadian plate...trial vehicle?


----------



## Jammer

Spot on mate!
One of the trial vehs during the AVGP selection.


----------



## MilEME09

Jammer said:
			
		

> Spot on mate!
> One of the trial vehs during the AVGP selection.



does it have a name?


----------



## KerryBlue

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> does it have a name?



FMC AIFV(Armoured Infantry Fighting Vehicle)


----------



## cupper

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> does it have a name?



I'm partial to Jim.


----------



## Eland2

It was interesting to see how they had to use spacer plates to properly support the Cadillac Gage one-metre turret. It makes me wonder if the contours of the hull itself would have had to be modified to accept the turret so it wouldn't look so odd or like it was just grafted on. 

The quality of the picture is so high that it really doesn't look like something that would have been taken 40-odd years ago.


----------



## MilEME09

Eland2 said:
			
		

> It was interesting to see how they had to use spacer plates to properly support the Cadillac Gage one-metre turret. It makes me wonder if the contours of the hull itself would have had to be modified to accept the turret so it wouldn't look so odd or like it was just grafted on.
> 
> The quality of the picture is so high that it really doesn't look like something that would have been taken 40-odd years ago.



We can assumed if it was accepted into service that spacer might not of been there and the hull just would of been modified


----------



## Eland2

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Here's a few....



Let me take a stab at these...

1. VAB APC (Véhicule de l'Avant Blindé)
2. Czech OT-64 APC
3. Russian BMP-3 IFV
4. Fennek Armoured Reconnaissance Vehicle (Bundeswehr version, the Dutch version mounts a .50 cal HMG)


----------



## Sigs Pig

Me thinks your answer is almost 9 years late. 
BTW it was answered.

ME


----------



## PMedMoe

Eland2 said:
			
		

> Let me take a stab at these...
> 
> 1. VAB APC (Véhicule de l'Avant Blindé)
> 2. Czech OT-64 APC
> 3. Russian BMP-3 IFV
> 4. Fennek Armoured Reconnaissance Vehicle (Bundeswehr version, the Dutch version mounts a .50 cal HMG)



Pretty easy when it was answered almost nine years ago....   



			
				Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> R by D:
> 
> Top:  VAB AD version (twin 20mm) - French
> Next:  OT-64A - Czech
> Next:  BMP-3 - Russian
> Bottom:  Fennik - German


----------



## Eland2

Oops. Missed that one, didn't realize I was looking at the nine year-old part of the thread when answering the question.  :  :facepalm:


----------



## Rifleman62

Rather than start a new thread:

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015/10/19/going-once-wwii-era-grizzly-tank-sells-for-155000.html?intcmp=trending

*A Canadian variant of the M4 Sherman tank, which was recently sold at auction.*

By Elizabeth Palermo Published October 19, 2015


A World War-II era tank was recently sold at auction to a private bidder for $155,000.

The tank, officially called a Medium Tank, M4, is more often known as the M4 Sherman (named after  William Tecumseh Sherman, an American Civil War general). Sherman tanks were the most commonly used tank by United States troops, as well as certain other Allied troops, during WWII.

But the variant of the tank sold in the recent auction wasn't just any Sherman M4; it was the very first Sherman tank produced by Montreal Locomotive Works for the Canadian army. Known in Canada as Grizzly I cruisers, only 188 of these slightly modified M4 tanks were produced in Canada between 1943 and 1944. [7 Technologies That Transformed Warfare]

Like its American counterpart, the Canadian Grizzly has a vertical volute spring suspension system (an advancement that made the Sherman tank more reliable and more comfortable to ride in than earlier tanks). Atop the main body of the tank is a rotating turret that holds a 75 mm gun. Both the Canadian and American versions boast a 9-cylinder, 350-horsepower radial engine, with each tank typically carrying five crewmembers.

But unlike American-made Sherman tanks, the Grizzly has thick armor that gives it a rounded appearance. Later models of the Grizzly also had Canadian Dry Pin (CDP) tracks. These were lighter tracks than their American counterpart was equipped with and lacked any rubber parts, which made them more practical during WWII, when Asian-produced rubber was a scarce commodity.

The recent sale of the Canadian tank took place online via the New York-based auction platform Bidsquare. The tank was sold Oct. 14 by H&H Classics, an auction house that specializes in the sale of cars and motorcycles. Other Sherman tanks have been auctioned off in the U.S. in recent years. In 2014, several different variants of the Sherman tank were sold at auction. The largest of these, an M4A3E2 "Jumbo" Sherman assault tank, sold for more than $1 million.

The Grizzly, which sold for much less than the oversized assault tank, needs a bit of work to its electrical system and hydraulic cables to get it up and running, according to Bidsquare. In other words, a Canadian army tank could soon be rolling toward a town near you.


----------



## McG

Let's get this going again.


----------



## AmmoTech90

M6 Heavy tank


----------



## McG

Yes.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Ok,


----------



## McG

BREM-L


----------



## AmmoTech90

Back to you.


----------



## McG

Get both vehicles.


----------



## Arty39

I wanna say BMP 1 and that barrel may belong to a T55 based on fume extractor.


----------



## AmmoTech90

I think the barrel is an un-ditching log.

Never mind, the barrel in the background...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Haven't the foggiest, but happy to see the Army still teaches parallel parking skills.  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf

Tracks look more T-55/54 than T-62.  Turret looks small for a BMP-1, I'd lean towards BMP-2 variant.


----------



## McG

Arty39 said:
			
		

> I wanna say BMP 1 and that barrel may belong to a T55 based on fume extractor.


Keep guessing.  Aim newer.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

T-72 main battle tank and BMP-2 infantry fighting vehicle ?


----------



## McG

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> T-72 main battle tank and BMP-2 infantry fighting vehicle ?


That is it.  Light clusters should have ruled out most earlier models.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I got nothing... floor is open...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BMP 2; you can see where the smoke grenade dischargers used to be on the turret.

I'll say BMP-2 & T-62.


----------



## Arty39

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> BMP 2; you can see where the smoke grenade dischargers used to be on the turret.
> 
> I'll say BMP-2 & T-62.



T62 has 5 road wheels.


----------



## McG

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'll say BMP-2 & T-62.


BMP-2 and T-72.

NFLD Sapper already posted the right answer above.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ya I just noticed that....SMRT!!!   :blotto:


----------



## V_I_Lenin

V-Shaped reactive armour, I am going to say *T-90*. Storage bin should be on the left side of the turret, though, so who knows...?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Ok found a  pic to add...

What am I....


----------



## NavyShooter

Tetrach?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Tetrach?



Nope...


Hint: it's a prototype


----------



## larry Strong

T27 Armored car....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T27_Armored_Car

Good one  :bravo: That took a bit of work....

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> T27 Armored car....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T27_Armored_Car
> 
> Good one  :bravo: That took a bit of work....
> 
> Cheers
> Larry



Correct!

The T27 Armored Car was a prototype armored car developed for the US Army in 1944 by the Studebaker Corporation. The T27 was an eight wheeled vehicle, with the first, second and fourth pairs of wheels being powered. With a crew of four, the T27 was armed with two .30 caliber machine guns and a 37 mm cannon. Powered by a Cadillac gasoline eight-cylinder engine, two T27's were produced in 1944.
The T27's production was cancelled in favor of a competing design by Chevrolet, the T28 Armored Car (aka M38 Wolfhound)

Main Armament	Secondary Armament	Engine	                                             Suspension	Crew
37 mm Gun M3	1 × .30 cal MG	        One Cadillac 8-cylinder gasoline engine	8×6 wheel	Four

Much better picture


----------



## larry Strong

K. Made a point of having one ready before I answered 

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Something from Q-Branch.... ;D


----------



## larry Strong

No, an actual prototype......



Cheers
Larry


----------



## Cloud Cover

Tucker Combat Car

"Long before the Tucker 48, Preston Tucker had partnered with the legendary Harry A. Miller to apply his ideas on automobile engineering to Indianapolis race cars and through that venture established himself within the automotive community; so he was certainly no unknown factor when, shortly before the United States became involved in World War II, he approached the U.S. Army with his prototype for a high-speed all-terrain combat car. According to Charles T. Pearson’s The Indomitable Tin Goose, Tucker envisioned the combat car a couple of years prior while recuperating from an appendectomy, and set up the Tucker Aviation Corporation in Ypsilanti, Michigan, to develop it. Along with designer Wesley Casson (and, according to some sources, Miller himself), Tucker specified a car with a 175hp, 478-cu.in. Packard V-12 driving the rear wheels and an innovative all-welded 9/16-inch armor plate system that reduced the car’s overall weight to a mere 10,750 pounds, or at least a couple thousand pounds lighter than contemporary armored car designs. It rode a 109-inch wheelbase, incorporated only one door at the rear of the car, and included a pair of .30-caliber machine guns protruding diagonally from each A-pillar, a .50-caliber machine gun pointed straight out from the windshield, and perhaps the Tucker’s most revolutionary innovation, a 37mm machine gun in the power-operated dome that rotated 360 degrees and elevated as much as 75 degrees. All glass was bulletproof, and Tucker claimed that it could be fitted with dual rear wheels, four-wheel drive, and even tracks. - See more at: http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2013/08/02/another-tucker-of-the-future-the-tucker-tiger-tank/#sthash.Sl1BIeRY.dpuf


----------



## larry Strong

Yes sir.  



Cheers
Larry


----------



## Cloud Cover

I have never seen this variant before.


----------



## McG

Looks like a Sherman BARV.


----------



## cupper

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The T27 was an eight wheeled vehicle, with the first, second and fourth pairs of wheels being powered.



Quick question, why wouldn't you have all 4 sets of wheels powered?


----------



## AmmoTech90

Looks rammy!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

cupper said:
			
		

> Quick question, why wouldn't you have all 4 sets of wheels powered?



No idea, ask the Studebaker Corporation....LOL!


----------



## McG

MCG said:
			
		

> Looks like a Sherman BARV.


Nope.  Sherman ARV Mk II


----------



## Cloud Cover

MCG said:
			
		

> Nope.  Sherman ARV Mk II



Bingo!


----------



## AmmoTech90

Are you sure it's not a Ram ARVE?  The stepped glacis and the hatch in the front of the glacis and on the side are Ram features.


----------



## McG

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's not a Ram ARVE?  The stepped glacis and the hatch in the front of the glacis and on the side are Ram features.


This web page would agree:  http://www.ramtank.ca/ram_mk2_5.htm

The Sherman ARV II does have a different glacis too.


----------



## Cloud Cover

you are right! The page I was looking at misidentified the vehicle!


----------



## a_majoor

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No idea, ask the Studebaker Corporation....LOL!



At a guess, the space needed for the differential on that wheel set intruded into something that the designers thought was more important. Designing multi axle vehicles is something of an art form: I am trying to find a good photo of the undercarriage of the Spähpanzer 2 Luchs; designed by mad German engineers to have 8X8 independent suspention, all wheel drive and all wheel steering. Maintainers must have loved that!

Oh, and take a close look at that picture as well.... ;D

Edit to add: found the undercarriage picture: not quite what I was expecting...


----------



## Sigs Pig

I don't (can't) play this game as I do not have a clue... but I do like looking at the pics and _trying_ to Google search some....
But I found one that I would like to post if I may.
For your pleasure:


----------



## McG

That is a Carro Armato P 40


----------



## Sigs Pig

Now I know why I can't play this game. My info says *Carro Pesante P26/40* production started by Ansaldo.
So your answer sounds right.

Thx
ME


----------



## Colin Parkinson

don't feel bad Sig pig, we are at what a couple hundred pages, all the easy ones have been done!


here is one
http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/colinpark_photo/guess%20the%20AFV_zpsipe6frnh.jpg


----------



## Sigs Pig

With the spare wheel on its left side, this (to me) could be the prototype of a Daimler Ferret.

ME


----------



## Sigs Pig

Other than the turret, this seems to be a match.

ME


----------



## Colin Parkinson

good one the one in my picture is the Panhard 178 B, they seemed to have gone through a number of turrets


----------



## BernDawg

cupper said:
			
		

> Quick question, why wouldn't you have all 4 sets of wheels powered?



Best guess.. At the time 4 wheel drive systems were new yet fairly common. 8 wheel drive systems would have been very costly and tricky to engineer. I think they chose what they felt would be the best combination to power using the 2nd and fourth axles.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Resurrecting this long dormant thread because I came across a piece of ephemera while digging through a box in search of something else.  It was a training aid from the mid-1980s which was a set of cards with photos of miniature models of armoured vehicles.  Ah, memories of the Cold War.

I shuffled the cards and randomly dealt out a few and scanned them.  Anyone want to take a crack?


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Centurion / Can't tell

Pt-76 with Sagger / ZSU-57

T-54/ BMP 1


----------



## Cloud Cover

That’s a T72 beside the Centurion.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here are the reverse side of the cards.  I'll give the benefit for the T54/55 and T62 because of similarity and the repeat of the ZSU 57-2.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Here are the two not previously identified.

Also a few more for some quick recognition drills.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Resurrecting this long dormant thread because I came across a piece of ephemera while digging through a box in search of something else.  It was a training aid from the mid-1980s which was a set of cards with photos of miniature models of armoured vehicles.  Ah, memories of the Cold War.
> 
> I shuffled the cards and randomly dealt out a few and scanned them.  Anyone want to take a crack?



Second row, 1st pic - BMD.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Here are the two not previously identified.
> 
> Also a few more for some quick recognition drills.



Pic CVI-2.  

2nd pic - T72.

3rd pic - BTR 50

4th pic - BTR 60 early model.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Pic CVI-2.
> 
> 2nd pic - T72.
> 
> 3rd pic - BTR 50
> 
> 4th pic - BTR 60 early model.



3 of 4.  Some hints on the other.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I was thinking Jagpanzer but...the return rollers don't seem to be right.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I was thinking Jagpanzer but...the return rollers don't seem to be right.



You got it.


----------



## FJAG

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> You got it.



Okay. I'll get a bit detailed here. I think the picture is of a 1960s era Kanonenjagdpanzer 90 (which is quite a different vehicle from a WW2 Jagdpanzer which generally meant the Jagdpanzer IV)







Eye in the Sky, you're right about the return rollers. With the Jagdpanzer IV there were versions with three and four return rollers which, however, were always equidistant. (as an aside it also had more roadwheels than the Kannonenjagdpanzer) The Kanonenjagdpanzer, on the other hand had, three rollers of which the front two were closer together than the second was to the third. I've looked at some Roco Minitank models in 1/87 scale in which there was a version (like the one in the picture) where the two rear rollers were closer together. (Yeah. Yeah. I had a whole lot of Roco Minitanks when I was a kid)






 :cheers:


----------



## Blackadder1916

FJAG said:
			
		

> Okay. I'll get a bit detailed here. . . .



Thanks for the detail.  The cards in the training aid that I've used does not delve down to that level and, considering the source (US  Army), probably was aimed at the lowest common denominator.  When I used them thirty odd years ago, it was certainly commented that there was a higher expectation for more detailed vehicle recognition in the Canadian Army.  We might not have had the tools for destroying them farther out, but at least we knew who to say hello to when they got close.

And though the name "Jagdpanzer" was used in multiple variations by the German Army, all the examples used in the trg aid were of contemporary vehicles expected to be encountered in NATO and Warsaw Pact forces of the 1980s.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Continuing on with a simple recognition exercise.


----------



## AC 011

AMX-30

BRDM

Marder

ZSU-23-4


----------



## Blackadder1916

Yup


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Those look all look like models placed in 'field mock-up' setting.  Those were my favorite training aids, compared to slide shows (using actual picture slides in a carousel projector) of Warsaw AFV, SAMs, etc on parade behind the Iron Curtain.

I believe the standard back in those days was Lev III AFV/AC rec?  I used to know vehicles back then my a bumper and tail light combination, where now I'd be lucky to remember its name or country!  We could rhyme off what you could expect in the CRP, FSE etc etc in our sleep...now I have a hard time remembering what CRP stands for.   :nod:

_Oldtimers_ is starting to take hold... :-\


----------



## Blackadder1916

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> . . .  models placed in 'field mock-up' setting.  Those were my favorite training aids, compared to slide shows (using actual picture slides in a carousel projector) of Warsaw AFV, SAMs, etc on parade behind the Iron Curtain.



Of course, it was almost mandatory to insert one or two non-AFV slides in the carousel (usually a naked woman - wouldn't get away with it today) in order to provide variety and keep the class' attention.  Don't expect me to do similar here since unlimited porn is only a mouse click away.  What sort of training aids do they use for AFV/AC recognition now?  Some app that soldiers are expected to download to their phones?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Of course, it was almost mandatory to insert one or two non-AFV slides in the carousel (usually a naked woman - wouldn't get away with it today) in order to provide variety and keep the class' attention.  Don't expect me to do similar here since unlimited porn is only a mouse click away.  What sort of training aids do they use for AFV/AC recognition now?  Some app that soldiers are expected to download to their phones?



Not sure about the Army folks anymore;  my experience in the air force is all power point training aids for the most part;  deployments and exercises there are various software and hardcopy products I've used.

Pic 1 - no sure; M113?  FV432?

Pic 2 - T 64 

Pic 3 - Scimitar

Pic 4 - M109


----------



## Blackadder1916

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Not sure about the Army folks anymore;  my experience in the air force is all power point training aids for the most part;  deployments and exercises there are various software and hardcopy products I've used.
> 
> Pic 1 - no sure; M113?  FV432? ✓
> 
> Pic 2 - T 64   X  or is maybe ✓
> 
> Pic 3 - Scimitar ✓
> 
> Pic 4 - M109   ✓



(edited)

Your answer to pic 2 is close.

This is one that needs detail.


----------



## FJAG

Heh. Heh. I still have a company worth of those Roco M113s and a battery worth of the old M109s (and a pile of other stuff) which for some 40 years now I've been planning on using in a small military base on my model railroad. Unfortunately since my third last move, all my model railroad stuff is also squirreled away in boxes. Sigh. Spending way too much time  :blah: ing on computers.

 :brickwall:


----------



## Blackadder1916

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Pic 2 - T 64   X  or is maybe %u2713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edited)
> 
> Your answer to pic 2 is close.
> 
> This is one that needs detail.
Click to expand...


Detail.  The model in the pic is more than likely a T-72; that's what the US Amy said it was.  My hedging of the identification is based on a few factors.  Because differentiating between the T-64 and the T-72 often came down to size of road wheels and number of return rollers (and of course the location of the IR searchlight), I went though the cards to get a similar oblique view of a T-64 so that a size by side comparison with the T-72 model could be made.  I thought it could be a good training moment.  Well, there were no T-64 cards in that training aid (and yes, all the cards were there).  It left me scratching my head in confusion.  Why would that vehicle be excluded?  Can't answer that question. It's not as if the USA were not aware of the T-64; they've well described it (and compared it to the T-72) in FMs and int products.

Looking through some of the other reference material that I collected over the years, I found a small Canadian pamphlet "Soviet Minor Tactics", that seems to put more emphasis on the T-64 as the main battle tank that we would most likely have encountered (back then in the 1980s) if bumping up against the GSFG.  It lists the T-64 as one of the "twelve silhouettes you must know" whereas includes the T-72 almost as an afterthought on the last page as an "other vehicle".


----------



## Blackadder1916

If anyone still interested, all front forward.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> If anyone still interested, all front forward.


Roland SAM launcher
Not sure...ASU 85?
Wiesel?
Panhard armoured car of some sort.


----------



## FJAG

1) Roland on Marder chassis
2) PT-76
3) Tough one - Marder?
4) Saladin

 :cheers:


----------



## Blackadder1916

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Roland SAM launcher   * ✓*
> Not sure...ASU 85?     * X*
> Wiesel?  *  X*
> Panhard armoured car of some sort.   * X*



You got #1.  This is the West German system with the Roland mounted on a Marder chassis.



			
				FJAG said:
			
		

> 1) Roland on Marder chassis   * ✓*
> 2) PT-76   * ✓*
> 3) Tough one - Marder?   * ✓*
> 4) Saladin   * ✓*
> 
> :cheers:



And you got the rest.


----------

